#ubuntu-za 2011-08-15
 * nlsthzn waves
<Symmetria> Morning
<superfly> not usually at 1am
<Kilos> inetpro, eish
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: vir wat eish jy so?
<inetpro> goeie more
<inetpro> and good morning everyone else
<Kilos> lol al die meetings wat jy mis
<Kilos> môre my vriend
<inetpro> Kilos: ek is ongelukkig maar net een mens
<Kilos> ja
<nuvolari> o/ lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari hoe gaan dit
<nuvolari> goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun. meetings hier vanaand ne
<nuvolari> Kilos: hmm, dankie oom! dis alreeds weer by my verby :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Monthly meeting here tonight all of you
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Monthly meeting here tonight all of you
<Kilos> wonder why he dont say hear ye
<nuvolari> Kilos: heh, think he's having a bad day
<Kilos> lol. again
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> groot storm. en kapok en geen krag
<Kilos> sug
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, hot
<Maaz> Come on Kilos How many peeps do you know that make coffee with cold water twit!
<Symmetria> maaz its called an iced coffee moron 
<Symmetria> :P
<Maaz> Symmetria: What?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hiya Symmetria you still here or far away
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Kilos> he lagging bad
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<ghostknife> ping -b #ubuntu-za
<ghostknife> ping -f nuvolari
<Kilos> maybe its my connection. gmail takes long to open as well but ones in flies with the mails
<Kilos> hi Fantastic_Dan 
<Kilos> have we met before
<Kilos> do you wear a cape
<Kilos> hiya stevethepirate 
<Kilos> got you patch on
<Kilos> lo Tonberry 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ghostknife: why are you trying to broadcastping #ubuntu-za and floodping nuvolari?
<nuvolari> eh?
<nuvolari> whut?
 * nuvolari stabs ghostknife inna ribs
<nuvolari> biets
<Kilos> i think he was trying to check the lag
<nuvolari> lewe jy?
<Kilos> sies nuvolari 
<inetpro> :-)
<Fantastic_Dan> hi Kilos
<Fantastic_Dan> I don't wear a cape
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just teasing
<superfly> Fantastic_Dan: then I guess you don't wear a superhero costume either? ;-)(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn 
<superfly> :-D
<nlsthzn_> Alo... Seems I will be able to make the meeting after all... I did my time conversion the wrong way around yesterday :p
<Kilos> yay
<Fantastic_Dan> I wish
<Fantastic_Dan> Am I being misleading?
<Fantastic_Dan> Should I call myself Not_Fantastic_Dan
<Kilos> no man, we teasing you
<Kilos> are you new here or did i just miss you before
<Fantastic_Dan> Thanks, I'm new here
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself
<Fantastic_Dan> I'm moving to Pretoria in a few weeks and am trying to get a sense of the country through its IRC channels
<Kilos> from where are you moving Fantastic_Dan 
<Fantastic_Dan> New York
<drubin> Fantastic_Dan: Nice
<Kilos> wow thats not just down the road hey
<drubin> Fantastic_Dan: although honestly you are going to get a biased view consisdewring irc is a bunch of the geeky more friendly people :)
<Fantastic_Dan> I figured
<Fantastic_Dan> Where are you guys located in SA?
<superfly> Some from Cape Town, some from Joburg, some from Pretoria, and some from the ever active and important Stellenbosch
<superfly> and then a few weirdos like nuvolari who are from KZN
 * nlsthzn_work isn't
<nlsthzn_work> :p
<superfly> oh, and then we have nlsthzn_work who belongs in a category all by himself
<nlsthzn_work> One of a kind :D
<Fantastic_Dan> nice
<Fantastic_Dan> Is this a forum where I can complain about 11.04?
<Kilos> this is where you get help fixing it Fantastic_Dan 
<nlsthzn_work> +1 for Kilos 
<nlsthzn_work> Did you heat that Maaz 
<nlsthzn_work> Lazy bot
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hows things nlsthzn 
<Kilos> oh my you both here
<nlsthzn_work> Yes, I am both here
<nlsthzn_work> We are ok... one better than the other seeing as only one is at wotk
<nlsthzn_work> *work
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Kilos> other one loafing
<nlsthzn_work> Hope so... he deserves it :D
<nlsthzn_work> Fantastic_Dan: What seems to be the issue with Natty?
<nuvolari> :O I thought I'm normal and the other people are weird!
<nlsthzn_work> nuvolari: well now you know... welcome to the club
<Fantastic_Dan> I have no real issue.  I was trying to make a bad joke about the highly negative reaction to it.
<Kilos> you can make your joke here or in the mailing lists
<nlsthzn_work> Fantastic_Dan: Cool... I like your sense of humour :D
<nlsthzn_work> superfly: Checked your blog entry... was surprised they posted your repsonse and answered it too... +1 to them for that at least
<nuvolari> ooh, I'm slow, but did you guys hear about Google?
<nlsthzn_work> nuvolari: nope... I have heard of Google
<nlsthzn_work> ...
<Fantastic_Dan> Google buying Motorola Mobility?
<nlsthzn_work> That is all I have heard too... 
<nuvolari> ye
<nuvolari> that
<Fantastic_Dan> one of the comments on thisismynext.com: "This is like marrying one of your girlfriends while continuing to see the other ones. Trust me, it won't work out."
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> I hid them away Kilos Pm me and I'll tell you where they are
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<nlsthzn_work> Maaz: and some tea
<Maaz> nlsthzn_work: *blink*
<nlsthzn_work> Maaz: tea?
<Maaz> nlsthzn_work: tea is a brew made from a tea bush from ceylon
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn_work> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<nlsthzn_work> Grrrr....
 * nlsthzn_work stopms of to go make his own bloody tea
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<superfly> Hrm, who all has topic-changing access?
<drubin> superfly: /me
<drubin> superfly: now you has access :)
<superfly> Thanks
<drubin> superfly: I would give you +mode but I don't have access to think I don't think
* superfly changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: IRC meeting 15 August 19:30 || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za ||Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com or codepad.org
* superfly changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: IRC meeting 15 August 19:30 UTC+2 || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za ||Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com or codepad.org
<superfly> :-D
<tumbleweed> I'm going home, I may miss the start of the meeting
 * superfly has some work to do, but will keep his eye on the channel
<superfly> naandsê maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi superfly 
<kbmonkey> hello
<maiatoday> hi kbmonkey 
<maiatoday> I updated the agenda from the emails no the list for us
<maiatoday> s/no/on/
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday superfly kbmonkey 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<maiatoday> are you really coming to CT, kbmonkey?
<kbmonkey> hi oom Kilos 
<kbmonkey> yes maiatoday it seems so! oh the meeting page does not exist? mm
<maiatoday> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/174/detail/
<maiatoday> I didn't make a wiki meeting page only one on loco.ubuntu.com
 * superfly is going to have to lock his doors if kbmonkey is coming to cape town!
<maiatoday> the wiki is weird sometimes, I think we are supposed to use loco.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> the page is gone now, he he. ghosted
<maiatoday> curses
<maiatoday> I just had it up and added agenda items
<kbmonkey> i was looking at the page earlier maiatoday, what other items did you add? 
<kbmonkey> :p
 * nlsthzn_work still doesn't like wiki's
<maiatoday> I still have it open in one tab, kbmonkey but in the missing tab I am not logged in
<kbmonkey> i had too maiatoday and it refreshed to missing. maybe copy it out to pastebin? 
<kbmonkey> how many of us are here?
<kbmonkey> agree nlsthzn, we need something like multiplayer notepad
<maiatoday> http://pastebin.com/b1Z06zFu
<maiatoday> there is one but what was it again
<nlsthzn_work> multplayer notepad... sounds like Google Docs
<maiatoday> urk etherpad has gone, it was etherpad
<kbmonkey> i only saw the first item that was in the list
<cocooncrash> maiatoday: http://openetherpad.org/
<maiatoday> can you see the pastebin list, kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> i can thanks maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> wow thanks for that cocooncrash 
<kbmonkey> okay we can start soon, what does everyone think?
 * nlsthzn_work doesn't think
<maiatoday> ttp://openetherpad.org/hUnd8Hkswv
<maiatoday> you decide which one you want to use kbmonkey
<maiatoday> you can start I think kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> wow good job :)
<kbmonkey> okay let me consult Maaz 
<kbmonkey> sorry i forgot how to tell Maaz to start
<tumbleweed> right, I'm home, and supper is at the point where it can look after itself
<tumbleweed> maaz: help meetings
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: ^
<kbmonkey> Maaz start meeting about IRC Monthly meet for 15 Aug 2011
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Done
<kbmonkey> thanks tumbleweed :)
<tumbleweed> Maaz: I am Stefano Rivera
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Yessir
<kbmonkey> Maaz I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Righto
<nlsthzn_work> Maaz: I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn_work: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<Kilos> highvoltage, login
<nuvolari> :O iz I  late?
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari, just in time
<Kilos> drubin, login
<nuvolari> whoot!
<Kilos> aquarat_, login
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto
<kbmonkey> _everyone tell Maaz your name_
<nuvolari> g'evening everyone
<Kilos> lurkers come alive
<kbmonkey> okay... :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Review previous meeting minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous meeting minutes
<maiatoday> I appologise I haven't made a job jar
<kbmonkey> the url is: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/140/detail/
<kbmonkey> that's okay maiatoday :)
<maiatoday> also we haven't had an ubuntu hour in a while but poor queery is writing his thesis as we speak
<kbmonkey> did we have any more feedback from ubuntu CD's?
<maiatoday> I got one batch of photos and feedback that people got the CDs
<maiatoday> I can actually post the photos I got on my blog but it is only from one person
<maiatoday> I'll add my photos
<nuvolari> I'm afraid I got burried under work lately :'(
<kbmonkey> yup
<nuvolari> when last did we see corrie?
<kbmonkey> good idea maiatoday :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: seen corrie206
<Maaz> nuvolari: corrie206 was last seen 8 months, 11 days, 1 hour, 2 minutes and 1 second ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2010-12-07 18:41:26 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2011-05-17 14:55:30 SAST
<kbmonkey> that doesn't seem right, is it?
<maiatoday> is there anything else on the minutes we should add/discuss?
<tumbleweed> yeah. I haven't picked up my CDs yet :(
 * tumbleweed was away for a few weeks
 * tumbleweed promises to do something about it
<maiatoday> they are on top of my sister's fridge next to the cat food :)
<kbmonkey> send us photos when you do tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> maiatoday: :)
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: sure
<kbmonkey> tux like catfood? :)
<tumbleweed> have you seen how fat he is?
<kbmonkey> there the LPI discussions we want to get going
<kbmonkey> we'll start a topic on the study material in order of the book
<maiatoday> sounds good
<kbmonkey> I'll put the link to subscribe here for completeness
<kbmonkey> .. when i find it
<kbmonkey> http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies/about
<kbmonkey> and then... ah ubuntu hours and meets :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: lpi.link
<Maaz> nuvolari: lpi.link is http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ^^ :P
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> should we change it?
<kbmonkey> now nuvolari we will plan one for kzn 
<kbmonkey> :]
<kbmonkey> no its the same url
<nuvolari> not 100%
<nuvolari> missing /about
<kbmonkey> the about page just tells you the group's purpose and description
<nuvolari> ya, I need to plan it good! was supposed to be the past july eh?
<nuvolari> *cough*
<kbmonkey> i don't mind driving up this time
<kbmonkey> let's find out who else might be keen and talk logistics
<kbmonkey> and eat cake
<nuvolari> oh ya, I need to find out where we'll have access to wifi and wall outlets
<nuvolari> ooh, now I'm craving cheesecake
<kbmonkey> that's done, next topic?
<maiatoday> sfd?
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Software Freedom Day
<nuvolari> :-/ only kzn ubuntu hour planned?
<Maaz> Current Topic: Software Freedom Day
<kbmonkey> oh sorry
<kbmonkey> am I moving too fast? :p
<nuvolari> dunno :P the others held their peace
<nuvolari> if my english doesn't make sense, please ignore
<maiatoday> drubin made the agenda point for sfd, he can't be here does anyone know if anything is happening for sfd?
 * nlsthzn_work lurks at ease with the current pace of the meeting... carry on...
<kbmonkey> if we have any lurkers who feel compelled to say hello don't be shy :)
<nuvolari> we should plan an official Goorola day
<nuvolari> :P
<kbmonkey> the link for sfd is http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<kbmonkey> 32 days left until sfd hits us
<kbmonkey> i'd like to try and plan something
 * tumbleweed has a freedom toaster that needs fixing
<kbmonkey> a freedom toaster? I've always wanted to see one in action
<tumbleweed> but that's in TSL at UCT, which is probably where we'd hold a global jam, if we do one (unless anyone has any better ideas for that)
<tumbleweed> http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/Freedom_Toaster lol it says it's working
<maiatoday> according to the sfd map sulug is doing something for sfd
<tumbleweed> ah, good
<tumbleweed> that's the friday, it's also possible to do something on the weekend
<maiatoday> I am just asking in their channel to see if anyone has more detail
<kbmonkey> okay we can get drubin to fill us in later, meanwhile that site will explain a lot
<tumbleweed> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/South%20Africa/Stellenbosch/SULUG
<tumbleweed> not much there
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: isn't there a DLUG event around the corner too?
<maiatoday> I think we should move on.
<nuvolari> think I've seen something flash by
<kbmonkey> thx nuvolari making a note of that
<kbmonkey> movnig on
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Oneiric Jam and Release party
<Maaz> Current Topic: Oneiric Jam and Release party
<maiatoday> lets have at least a release party
<maiatoday> I haven't seen everybody in ages
<kbmonkey> That is Oct 13
<maiatoday> shall we have a release party in CT for a change for western cape area?
<tumbleweed> I'm also keen to get a jam in
<maiatoday> I'd love to do both but I have a huge deadline for 5 nov, so I could attend both but only organise one with assistance
 * tumbleweed is in about the same position
<kbmonkey> who else in CT would like to help organize?
<maiatoday> what kind of jam did you want to do tumbleweed, packaging?
<tumbleweed> I can certainly do some talks at a jam and help people with development
<tumbleweed> maiatoday: packaging, bug fixing, overview of ubuntu dveevelopment, I can do all that
<tumbleweed> I'd love to cover other areas, but that's not me
<maiatoday> ok, there isn't anyone from stellenbosch university here so I don't know what they want to do
<maiatoday> I'll come through to UCT if it's there
<kbmonkey> okay that sounds good
<tumbleweed> we are starting to get enough people involved in devolpment to actually do some development jamming
<tumbleweed> (provided they can all make it)
<maiatoday> ok I'll try to get the organising going for the release party
<kbmonkey> dev jamming sounds fun
<kbmonkey> and I'll see about meets and a release party here :)
<kbmonkey> any other regions who might like to party?
<tumbleweed> an option for software freedom day is a "bring your broken install" but we tend to do that at jams and install parties too
<maiatoday> Maaz agreed maiatoday will start western province release party planning
<Maaz> Agreed: maiatoday will start western province release party planning
<tumbleweed> Maaz: agreed tumbleweed will organise a cape town global jam
<Maaz> Agreed: tumbleweed will organise a cape town global jam
<kbmonkey> Maaz agreed kbmonkey will start kwa-zulu release party planning
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey will start kwa-zulu release party planning
<maiatoday> Yay!
<kbmonkey> yay!
<maiatoday> snap
<nlsthzn_work> Thats a lot of partying :)
<kbmonkey> sure, we can't be all work he he
<kbmonkey> I think we covered the last topic in the minutes review
<nlsthzn_work> :'(
<kbmonkey> to refresh: I'll start some LPI discussion on the list, I'm unsure where everybody else is in the material so we'll go from the start
 * nlsthzn_work likes the start... it is always at the beginning
<kbmonkey> the hardware theory it starts out with can be intimidating to some
<nlsthzn_work> *boring*
<kbmonkey> so we can start and focus on that, make it easy to learn :)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> *agreed*
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> the hardware part is the only understandable part
<kbmonkey> that link again
<kbmonkey> Maaz link.lpi
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What?
<kbmonkey> Maaz lpi.link
<Maaz> kbmonkey: lpi.link is http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies
<nlsthzn_work> The mailing list has been a bit... well... inactive...
<kbmonkey> dyslexic keybaord
<Kilos> the ghost didnt even login
<kbmonkey> well nlsthzn i guess that's a sign that everyone's machines are working :D
<Kilos> we only 7 or so. that suucks
<maiatoday> everything has been a bit inactive :(
<nlsthzn_work> I was reffering about LPI :p
<kbmonkey> but maybe some light talks on semi-related stuff
<nlsthzn_work> The study group isn't doing much (yet)
<maiatoday> we can wrap up kbmonkey?
<nlsthzn_work> Would it be able to have workshops online
<kbmonkey> nlsthzn we can surely try that!
<nlsthzn_work> with slides etc. using lernid?
<nlsthzn_work> and some excercises and setting up remote systems to use to test theory and check understanding?
<kbmonkey> also if you want to help me to start with hosting discussions on the list
<maiatoday> if you want to use lernid you'll have to speak to the ubuntu-classroom people
 * nlsthzn_work is just thinking out loud :p
<kbmonkey> this can go for the ubuntu-za list too
<kbmonkey> my inbox has suffered some attention lately, but we'll get it done :)
<maiatoday> nlsthzn_work: I think lernid works well and it would be good to have classes there but we will need to organise
<kbmonkey> anything else to add maiatoday ?
<maiatoday> nope
<kbmonkey> yes we could use the mailing list for now until we need lernid
<nlsthzn_work> maiatoday: I am sure they will be forth coming... if the class is empty :p
<nlsthzn_work> kbmonkey: I think everyone is waiting got something to happen about the study group... someone to take charge :)
<kbmonkey> okay then i'll wrap it up
<Kilos> thnks guys and gal
<kbmonkey> well self study is about just that, so if you want to setup learning schedules would that help?
<kbmonkey> ah okay we will throw some idea around nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> Maaz end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-08-15-17-35-56.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-08-15-17-35-56.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-08-15-17-35-56.html
<nlsthzn_work> I don't know... But motivation can often be a problem :)
<nlsthzn_work> Thanks all... Good meeting :)
<maiatoday> thanks kbmonkey!
<maiatoday> thanks * for attending
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> thanks for attending all!
<nuvolari> thanks kbmonkey, maiatoday everyone helping :D
<kbmonkey> yw Kilos Maaz and nlsthzn_work nuvolari 
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: do you wan't to try to sort out the meeting page or shall I, I think it gets confused if two of us try to do it at once
<maiatoday> last meeting we had a duplicate we couldn't get rid of and this time the meeting disappears :)
<kbmonkey> let me do it maiatoday, i know are a busy bee :)
<kbmonkey> yes i remember that! grrr
 * maiatoday gives kbmonkey a meeting-hero badge
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn_work> :)
<kbmonkey> improvement from my noddy badge XD
<nlsthzn_work> You should wear both with pride
 * maiatoday transmutes kbmonkey's collection of noddy badges into one large shining badge that looks a bit like a sherif badge
<Kilos> kbmonkey, hiya sherrif
<Kilos> or one r too
 * maiatoday sends a small laser from her little finger and etches meeting chair on kbmonkey's shiney badge
<kbmonkey> wow that's shiny! do I get to ride a horse? 
<kbmonkey> sorry got dc there
<kbmonkey> he he thanks maiatoday. I feel like the meeting sherif now :)
 * maiatoday clones her virtual horse and gives one to kbmonkey and then rides off into the sunset on the other one
<maiatoday> on that note, bye all
<kbmonkey> ha ha. bye!
<Kilos> night maiatoday ty 
<kbmonkey> keep warm all. winter is almost over :D
<Kilos> wa you nuts
<kbmonkey> hey this horse is gpg signed. awesome.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twit
<kbmonkey> shh Kilos 
<Kilos> ok sorry
<maiatoday> all my horses are :D, I really have to go, hehehe
<nlsthzn_work> talking of pgp... I exported my key before distro-hopping etc... now how do I use it again?!
<kbmonkey> i think everyone here wants a warm coffee
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn_work: you import it
<kbmonkey> nlsthzn you import it with the gpg command
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
 * tumbleweed waits for a question that I can give a useful answer to
<kbmonkey> gpg --help will show you the --import action
<nlsthzn_work> I used the import in the gui that comees with Ubuntu... but it then goes to other keys and not my key?!
<tumbleweed> gpg --import backup.gpg
<tumbleweed> I hope you backed up your secret key
<kbmonkey> they not yours? 
<nlsthzn_work> Secret key?
<nlsthzn_work> I just said export on the key and there is now a file :p
 * nlsthzn_work does not get this PGP thing it seems
<kbmonkey> open it with gedit
<kbmonkey> and you will se the key block, it will be titles 'private' or 'public', or perhaps even both
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn_work: that probably didn't exportyour secret key then
<kbmonkey> oh dear
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn_work: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_Key_Cryptography :)
<kbmonkey> check if the private block is there
<tumbleweed> gpg --import will say if it imported private key material
<tumbleweed> als gopg --list-secret-keys will show you if it has any secret keys in the keyring
<kbmonkey> nlsthzn wana try some gpg use cases some time, see how it works?
<nuvolari> Maaz: last tweet by rands
<Maaz> nuvolari: "We live in a time in which introverts can regularly mask their introversion if they so desire: http://t.co/NP9ZDHI (@melissa)" 7 minutes and 31 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/rands/statuses/103171724287287296
<nlsthzn_work> kbmonkey: sure... will let you know one day when I am not @ work... thanks for the assistance tumbleweed ... once home I will look into this issue again :)
<kbmonkey> np nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep warm. see ya morrow
<kbmonkey> catch you all tom, gn
<jpm> o0
<kerbero> Maaz: hi
 * Maaz waves to kerbero
<marcog> Maaz: tell maiatoday reviewing meeting logs (i was afk), oneiric release is 13 oct and ACM regionals are on 15 oct (~60 people at UCT). maybe there's an opportunity to do something joint after the contest? we usually go out for lunch at ~14:30 (sponsored)
<Maaz> marcog: Sure, I'll tell maiatoday on freenode
<aquarat> :)
<nlsthzn_work> :)
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-16
<sakhi> Morning
<superfly> morning sakhi, maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> superfly: wb
<superfly> thanks, dunno what happened there
<inetpro> (Ping timeout: 258 seconds)
<superfly> hrmf, probably Freenode's 7 acting up again
<Kilos> still in time to say morning superfly and all others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> rahter poor turnout for the meeting last night. hope that doesnt affect us still being accepted at the powers that be
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> good morning inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: the number of attendants should not matter
<Kilos> i hope so
<inetpro> we just need to keep the ball rolling
<Kilos> oh is that all
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, and I think you are contributing in a good way
<Kilos> dont they want to see growth
<inetpro> the fruit will grow sooner or later
<Kilos> i had a look at ptawug they near 200 members
<Kilos> if not for the need to use googleearth to get pinpointed i would join them
<Kilos> i see they even cover other side hartebeestpoort dam
<inetpro> well I don't think you can compare ptawug with #ubuntu-za 
<inetpro> oh and I think we might even have much more than 200 ubuntu-za members on the mailing list
<Kilos> no but they seem to be a similar kinda venture and help each other with repos and so via wireless
<inetpro> I think drubin knows the number 
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... not exactly the same
<inetpro> we're just focussing on ubuntu, they are focussed on many things
<Kilos> no i agree inetpro but if they are into ubuntu then there must be some clever geeks there as well
<Kilos> and it seems to be a geeky thing to get pleasure out of helping others
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously they have some clever dudes there and some of them are even members of ubuntu-za
<Kilos> oh thats good to hear. do you know who?
<inetpro> nothing wrong with being a member of multiple groups
<Kilos> because i would hate to have to go through the whole please explain why i cant just quickly download stuff
<Kilos> if they were all ms oriented i wouldnt be interested at all
<inetpro> Kilos: they don't provide internet services
<Kilos> but it seems a way to get around the bandwidth issues most of the time
<Kilos> yes i saw that
<inetpro> getting around it is still illegal
<Kilos> but if you can get repos etc over wireless that already will save lots
<Kilos> is wireless illegal
<inetpro> Kilos: nope not exactly, and yes some will probably share stuff like repos over the wires
<Kilos> thats what i read there that the aim is. to limit the need for bandwidth
<inetpro> Kilos: just join their irc channel and ask around
<Kilos> lol. i tried that but i then get kicked off here because i dunno how to make xchat use 2 different servers
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> what do you guys think I can use to clean the letters off my keyboard?
<superfly> soapy water?
<superfly> maybe meths?
<cocooncrash> nuvolari: Why do you want to do that?
<confluency> Try sugar.
<confluency> DIY Dvorak?
<confluency> nuvolari: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1723853.html
<nuvolari> confluency: ye, need to get rid of qwerty :P
<nuvolari> Maaz: 100*15/60.0
<Maaz> nuvolari: 25.0
<nuvolari> :O
 * nlsthzn_work waves
 * superfly supresses the urge to make a comment about capes and superheros again ;-)
<superfly> hiya Fantastic_Dan
<nuvolari> capes? I likes the capes. Wine, Table Mountain, the sea... :P
<Fantastic_Dan> heeeeeeey
<Kilos> evening all
 * nlsthzn_work waves
<superfly> hi Kilos, nlsthzn_work
<nlsthzn_work> Hi Mr. superfly ...
<Kilos> hmm me likes that
<Kilos> hiya Mr. superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Heh.
<superfly> oom Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> And Uncle nlsthzn_work
<Kilos> oh is he an uncle as well
<nlsthzn_work> nope... but thanks for thinking of me :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn_work> Yours lord and master, Foamy
<superfly> Oh, so it's Foamy nlsthzn_work
<nlsthzn_work> Do you know Foamy Squirel?
<superfly> No... Do I want to?
 * superfly raises an eyebrow
<nuvolari> naand oom Kilos 
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> neat
<Symmetria> whatsapp on my pc works
<Symmetria> what a hack :P
<nlsthzn_work> superfly: to be honest no... not really... he can be rather bad mouthed and very a-religion... He has had a few funny moments but for all the wrong reasons...
<superfly> yeah, I figured that was probably part of the Joe Cartoon era
<Kilos> real winter night in durban 8°c
<Kilos> poor nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<Kilos> and dan back again
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> must be the fantastic 5 now
<superfly> Kilos: and he's not just any Dan, he's Fantastic_Dan :-D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hey superfly hows 365 going
<superfly> Kilos: eish, it's currently dead in the water... the framework I was developing it on has reached a dead end, and I'll have to port it to another one, which is going to take a lot of work, and I just don't have time for it right now.
<Kilos> has anyone seen drussell  before or is he new
<Kilos> aw thats sad superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: I think drussell is new in here, either that or he usually uses another nick
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> oh ya superfly is the pick a day still working with mommy
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> are you new here
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks
<superfly> Kilos: no, the server died, and then once I had it up and running she didn't want to do it anymore.
 * inetpro never been here before
<Kilos> oh well inetpro you are welcome as long as you not a winsucks peep
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: what is that?
<Kilos> have you heard of ubuntu before
<Kilos> its an OS made by microstinks
<Kilos> your server superfly ?
<Kilos> the p2 one
<inetpro> Kilos: what is ubuntu, can I eat it?
<superfly> Kilos: what about it?
<superfly> oh, no, not that server
<Kilos> is that the server that died superfly 
<Kilos> oh sorry
<superfly> no, that one is still running... they don't make hardware like they used to
<superfly> my other one... the one with all the pictures and other files on it
<superfly> fortunately the pictures were safe, it was the motherboard that died
<Kilos> inetpro, to the best of my knowledge ubuntu is a very tasty flavour with a linux base
<inetpro> Symmetria: you got whatsapp going on the PC? How?
<Kilos> kinda like milktart
<nuvolari> yummy
<Kilos> oh thats the mb one. lucky hey
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<inetpro> hmm, that calls for a cup of coffee
<nuvolari> this bakers milk choc break cookies are the best
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nuvolari> naand oom Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<inetpro> melktert will be so nice now
<Kilos> maybe i must go sleep. felling naughty tonight
<nuvolari> :O
<Kilos> and only pc around
<Kilos> ek lief melktert
<inetpro> Kilos: te vroeg om te slaap oom
<nuvolari> since wanner is oom stout? :P
<Kilos> nie net ek nie seun. die vlieg lyk my het ook bietjie stoutgeid in hom vanaand
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<nuvolari> Maaz:  where's mine?
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<inetpro> Maaz: baie dankie
<Maaz> Plesier inetpro
<nuvolari> Maaz: fine
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> Maaz: I said fine
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> be like that
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Squirm: wb
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Squirm> heya
 * Squirm grumbles
<Squirm> I'm trying to find a way to unlock my 3g Modem I bought in the UK :/
<Kilos> wassup lad
<Kilos> oh hold on
<Squirm> DC Unlocker doesn't seem to pick up my modem, yet it says it does
<Kilos> i got the site on my external i think
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> Squirm, i got mine from this site
<Kilos> http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/archive/t-906388-p-63.html
<Kilos> most likely without the last bit
<Kilos> i got an arab modem
 * nlsthzn_work walks like an Eqyptian...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and you know about modeswitch Squirm 
<Squirm> no?
<Kilos> usb-modeswitch in synaptic other wise pc sdoesnt see 3g modem
<Squirm> ah
<Kilos> i think it was usb-modeswitch
<Squirm> I just need to figure out how to unlock it first
<Kilos> that link above
<Squirm> yeah, but then how to actually do it
<Kilos> i think i had to register before they helped but then it was within 2 hours
<Kilos> they give you a code
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> then i had to plug it into a windows pc and let it install 
<Kilos> then when you got a local sim in it will ask for the code those peeps will give you
<Kilos> called a NCK code
<Kilos> and maybe a NSCK code
<Squirm> ok
<Kilos> good luck
 * Squirm breathes
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> here in town they wanted to charge me R150, thats almost 15 pounds
<Squirm> bleh
<inetpro> hmm... "then i had to plug it into a windows pc"? that is just sad
<Squirm> inetpro: it's sad they only make windows specific software
<Kilos> yeah inetpro the 3g modems dont install to ubuntu as they do to windows 
<Kilos> and it wont ask for an unlock code unless you are in its own program
<inetpro> surely there must be a simple AT command to talk to it?
<Kilos> they lock them to the service provider
<Kilos> like our mtn and voda do
<Kilos> do like i did. installed xp on p3 just to unlock the modem
<Kilos> those gsm guys were very helpful
<Kilos> they even supply firmware for modems and flash goodies
<Kilos> i didnt go that far just unlocked and it works kiff
<Squirm> that's all I want
<Kilos> they will give  you the unlock code
<Kilos> windows peeps can even get a program that will work the code out
<Squirm> yeah, I tried DC Unlocker
<Squirm> which should unlock it, doesnt need a code or anything
<Squirm> but idk, I think it's just my pc not liking my dongle
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> thats actually what I think it is
<Kilos> those gsm guys know all about fones and 3g modems, that their game
<Kilos> you gotta install usb-modeswitch
<Kilos> then network manager works kiff
<Squirm> of which I dont have either
<Kilos> oh yes you not on ubuntu hey?
<Squirm> will have to figure something out that doesnt use gnome. I could just settle for wvdial
<Squirm> im still with debian though
<Kilos> i tried that but it didnt work for me
<Squirm> I've had it working before
<Kilos> but anyway you will first need the unlock code put into the modem
<Kilos> we got ians working on kubuntu
<Kilos> those gsm guys will help you Squirm 
<Kilos> once it is unlocked it will work on any OS
<Kilos> aw dan cucked without greeting
<Kilos> chucked
<Kilos> ducked
<inetpro> Kilos: at least I'm still here
<Kilos> ya thanks man
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> dit bietjie koud ne inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: my feet are freezing
<superfly> inetpro: sheep skin slippers :-D
<Kilos> yeah mine too, and hands and nose and ears
<inetpro> superfly: ahh, sounds nice and warm, where do I get those?
<superfly> inetpro: there's a pharmacy in Caledon that sells them :-P
 * inetpro should take a ride to Caledon on the scooter
<inetpro> Kilos: how far is Caledon from here?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: is dit baie vêr?
<Kilos> ek dink in die kaap
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> heel ver
<Kilos> daar is plekke hier
<Kilos> sal sis vra as sy uit die bad klim
<inetpro> nee superfly, so vêr gaan ek noie oorleef op daai scootertjie nie
<Kilos> sy het paar weke terug vir swaar gekoop
<superfly> hehehe
<superfly> yes, Caledon is in the Western Cape
 * inetpro should perhaps just get a foot spa
<Kilos> inetpro, sy se ook by n apteek. pharmarama
<nlsthzn_work> http://hothardware.com/News/Nonprofit-Group-Releases-Open-Source-WiFi-Software/
<Kilos> http://www.hotfrog.co.za/Products/Leather-Goods/GT/Pretoria
<Kilos> http://www.openafrica.org/participant/judys-sheepskin-products
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^ look there
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> thank me if they have got near to you
<inetpro> Kilos: sadly it won't help now
<Kilos> only help now is a hot bath then bed
<inetpro> as kids we used to just dunk our feet in salt water and ash
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos>  hot water helps if its only cold feet
<Kilos> then once warm put socks
<Kilos> i go bath and sleep now fellas. dont be up too late
<Kilos> en lekker slaap
<inetpro> Kilos: ek gaan ook slaap
<Squirm> Sorry Friend but i don't have free codes to this model
<Squirm> Regards
<Squirm> Haicha
<inetpro> good night
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> more dan
<Squirm> night
<Kilos> oh my Squirm 
<Kilos> keep googling . somewhere there will be a site that has then
<Kilos> try the modem manufacturer as well
<Kilos> look by the sim for make and model
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> will look around
<Squirm> it's ZTE MF100
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to unlock a ZTE MF100 usb modem
<Maaz> Kilos: "TestBox2 -ZTE MF-Modem All Unlocker! [Archive] - GSM-Forum" http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/archive/t-812502.html :: "modem | How to unlock broadband modem: unlocked dongle, unlocked ..." http://telecomandinternet.com/2010/07/how-to-unlock-broadband-modem-unlocked-dongle-unlocked-code-and-unlocking-software/ :: "ZTE MF100 Unlock code" http://www.gsmlover.com/unlocking-codes-log-files-requists/17694-zte-mf100-unlock-code.html :: "zte
<Kilos> good luck squirm. sleep tight
<inetpro> yikes
<Squirm> chhers Kilos and thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Squirm> cheers
<inetpro> Kilos: I see on some site they even hase away the ghosts with feet in a salt water remedy
<inetpro> s/hase/chase/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont have ghost probs
<Kilos> its the living that bug me
<Kilos> night
<Langjan> Hi to all the young boffins, are you well? 
<nlsthzn_work> Hi Uncle Langjan 
<nlsthzn_work> I am well and you?
 * nlsthzn_work isn't a boffin but still being polite :p
<Langjan> Good to hear, I'm also doing fine thanks. Just being polite already makes you a boffin...
<nlsthzn_work> Hehe, OK :)
<Langjan> My screen goes upside-down when I select extra visual effects on my Ubuntu 10.10. Any suggestions about what to do? Tried to reset to upside down but it reverts before I can sort out the inverted buttons. 
<Langjan> nlsthzn, now I have to learn to type qazxswedc and I am not even getting nlsthzn right yet...hoekom maak julle dit so moeilik vir die oumense?
<nlsthzn_work> Langjan: :) sorry was busy on another channel... but an easy way to do IRC is to type the first few letters than press tab ;)
<Langjan> Excuse my ignorance - what is IRC?
<nlsthzn_work> oh, we are currently chatting via IRC... Interet Relay Chat :)
<Langjan> nlsthzn, wow! Thanks 
<Langjan> nlsthzn, any ideas on the upside-down screen? 
<nlsthzn_work> Langjan: upside down screen?
<Langjan> yes, when I select extra visual effects, the screen goes upside down
<nlsthzn_work> haha... that is weird (and annoying I am sure)
<Langjan> very much so, I tried to get to the screen settings to see if selecting upside down mode will sort the problem, but perhaps that is not the right solution.
<nlsthzn_work> To be honest I am not sure and very far from a Linux machine right now...
<Langjan> OK thanks, it's not serious.
<nlsthzn_work> Sokkies... that is an awesome name for IRC :D
<Sokkies> Haha thanks. why do you say so? or are you being sarcastic
<nlsthzn_work> No... it is... might be because I haven't been in SA for a few years and miss a bit of afrikaans but I like it :)
<Sokkies> awesome.
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-17
<sakhi> Morning
<superfly> hiya sakhi
<inetpro> goeie more sakhi en superfly
<superfly> môre inetpro
<Kilos> hiya superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<drussell> Kilos: hiya :o)
<drussell> Kilos: sorry I missed your welcome yesterday... you're correct, I'm a new face here ;o)
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za drussell where are you
<drussell> Kilos: well, last week I was in ZA, but I'm back in the UK now (where I'm based)
<Kilos> did anyone welcome you yet?
<drussell> Kilos: only you, but I was afk at the time
<Kilos> the others are very busy at work. i'm about the only one with time on my hands
<drussell> Kilos: hehe, well thanks for the welcome :o)
<Kilos> what do you do drussell ?
<inetpro> drussell: welcome at #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning
<drussell> thanks all :o)
<drussell> Kilos: I work for canonical
<inetpro> drussell: wow, nice to know someone working at canonical
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> I hope you will stick around in here
<drussell> inetpro: :o) sure, no worries :o)
<inetpro> drussell: how long have you been at canonical?
<drussell> inetpro: since 1st March
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> you have a blog?
<drussell> inetpro: I don't but this is me: http://uk.linkedin.com/in/daverusty
<inetpro> thanks
<Kilos> hehe, inetpro likes peeps to blog
<inetpro> Kilos: heh
 * inetpro is almost addicted to reading good blogs
<Kilos> we noticed
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, it's all just a matter of trying to gain more knowledge
<Kilos> i need someone at canonical in aus with contacts in the govt
<Kilos> nee nee
<Kilos> jy't niks by my geleer nie
<inetpro> Kilos: jy's verkeerd
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> drussell: are you originally from SA, or from the UK?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
<drussell> superfly: from the UK, but was visiting customers in SA last week, so thought I'd come and see what's going on in #ubuntu-za
<superfly> ah, ok
 * drussell prefers winter in SA to winter in the UK :o)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> eish winter just about everywhere sucks
<Kilos> maybe ok in the tropics
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<drussell> Kilos: very true
<inetpro> Kilos: I hate sales talk with a passion, especially those who like to boast and mislead people into buying stuff that they do not need, so I rather keep me self educated so I can have an idea about things
<Kilos> lol
<drussell> inetpro: that's the best way to be, know a little bit about everything
<Kilos> inetpro, you should try ubuntu
<Kilos> drussell, have you gone unity or like superfly and inetpro , kubuntu peeps
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, kubuntu is what I have settled on after having jumped around a few years ago
<drussell> drussell: well, it's taken some time, but yeah, I've gone unity for now
<drussell> lol talking to myself
<Kilos> hehe
<drussell> Kilos: although I'm currently using 11.10
<Kilos> you like good company
<Kilos> ah nice
<drussell> Kilos: which is certainly better than 11.04, but I do have a strange wireless issue :o/
<drussell> Kilos: reporting bugs like a mad thing while trying to get work done ;o)
<Kilos> lol
<drussell> Kilos: nothing like applying new updates every hour to see what else has changed :oD
<superfly> hahaha, I can imagine
<inetpro> drussell: I seriously hope that unity will be better in your next release
<inetpro> confluency: wb
 * inetpro wonders what happened to Kilos again
<inetpro> I seriously wish he could be employed by canonical or some other company 
<inetpro> surely he should be able to work part time from home?
<inetpro> he has more skills than other peeps I have worked with in my career
<Kilos> grrr Eskom decided i need a 30 min break from pc
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> lo |3o|3 
<|3o|3> hello...
<superfly> heya bob!
<superfly> erm, |3o|3
<Squirm> I'm using tint2 as a panel. anyone know of any volume control apps? It can't take applets, but it does have a tray, so there must be a little volume icon that minimises to I can atleast adjust my volume without having to start something like pavucontrol
<Kilos> Squirm, is your modem fixed
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> Hi Kilos and *
<Squirm> not yet Kilos 
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> heh morgs
<inetpro> morgs: wb
<morgs> hinetpro
<superfly> aloha morgs
<morgs> hey superfly 
<nuvolari> Ludo!
<nuvolari> goed om jou weer te sien :D
<Ludo> Hi nuvolari hoe gaan dit?
<Ludo> ja inetpro het gese ek moet bietjie weer begin hier uithang so ek probeer nou
<queery> hi
<queery> just a quick Happy Bday tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> thanks
<queery> hehe ;-D
<inetpro> Ludo: wb
<Ludo> inetpro thanks
<Ludo> will try to set up a ircproxy again and then I will be here more permanent
<nuvolari> goen dankie en met jou Ludo?
<nuvolari> wel, goed as ek nie my werkspyne inreken nie :P
<Ludo> Up and down, maar ek het niks om oor rerig te kla nie.
<Ludo> nuvolari yip werk kan altyd 'n pyn wees
<nlsthzn_work> Cool, happy b day tumbleweed ... may you have many more
<tumbleweed> thanks
<inetpro> tumbleweed: Happy Birthday!
<tumbleweed> again, thanks
 * nlsthzn_work can see it is going to be a long night of typing thank-yous by tumbleweed :p
<tumbleweed> this morning in #clug was worse :)
<tumbleweed> and I cheated on facebook
<marcog> tumbleweed: you can cheat in irc too you know: either set the topic or use an ibid factoid :)
<tumbleweed> or write an irssi plugin
<marcog> effort
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> evening *
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn_work 
<nlsthzn_work> Hey uncle Kilos :)
<scar[w]> naand Kilos
<Kilos> haai scar[w] 
<scar[w]> ek sal maar ook die irc proxy metode moet vat, dan sal ek ook meer op irc wees
<Kilos> watse proxy metode
<scar[w]> eintlik is dit nie die regte woord om te gebruik nie, ek is op soek na 'n app wat irc-server join en dan vir my toe laat om by die app in te log
<Kilos> instaleer xchat an stel dit om te begin op boot dan as jy by die pc is dan is jy by irc ook
<Kilos> watse ubuntu gebruik jy scar[w] 
<scar[w]> sodat ek op my pc by die huis en op die masjien by my werk gelyk ingelog kan wees met net 1 nick wat op irc wys
<Kilos> kubuntu het quassel
<Kilos> en xchat op gnome
<scar[w]> lucid hier by die werk, oreiric by die huis
<Kilos> op lucid sudo aptitude install xchat
<scar[w]> ek gebruik altyd konversation, creature of habbit :)
<Kilos> wat is oreiric
<scar[w]> ubuntu 11.10
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> kry xchat op altwee
<scar[w]> die icelot
<superfly> scar[w]: quassel is an IRC bouncer of a sort, which allows you to read the backlog after connecting
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> I love Konversation, but Quassel's bouncer is like none other
<superfly> so I use Quassel
<scar[w]> bouncer was the term I was looking for :)
<Kilos> quassel uses lotsa data on non kubuntu
<Kilos> whats a bouncer superfly 
<scar[w]> I did not know they incorporated that into irc clients
<scar[w]> (gui clients)
<superfly> scar[w]: not until recently... I think Quassel is the first one
<Kilos> i dunno the new releases but others have quassel in synaptic
<superfly> Kilos: it's where you have an IRC client that stays connected to the network all the time, and then you just connect to the client to get into IRC - that way you stay connected all the time without needing to be logged in to a PC
<Kilos> oh goodness. ty superfly 
<Kilos> didnt you have bandwith limits scar[w] 
<scar[w]> Kilos none for the next 3 months :)
<Kilos> yay then get quassel
<scar[w]> hence me being on the latest kernel with mesa git :)
<Kilos> lol
<scar[w]> if I want to use quasel I will have to run it in a vfb, thats just nasty :P
<scar[w]> I don't keep my desktop at home on through out the day
<Kilos> why what does aptitude say
<scar[w]> I don't have an xserver on my server
<Kilos> then get xchat man
<scar[w]> I'll have to go with psyBNC
<scar[w]> xchat also requires an xserver
<Kilos> im lost
<Kilos> inst xserver part of you basic install
<Kilos> that xorg goodie
<scar[w]> I actually purposefully did not install it
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> scar[w]: you don't need X on your server, you install quassel-core
<Kilos> is there a reason for that
<superfly> (or quasselcore, or whatever the package's name is)
<scar[w]> thanks superfly I will try it out
<superfly> scar[w]: and then your on your desktops you install quassel-client-qt4 for the Qt version or quassel-client for the KDE version
<superfly> (use the Qt version if you're on Gnome, it doesn't bring in any KDE dependencies
<superfly> )
<scar[w]> Kilos: yeah I need to save all the processing power / memory that I can possibly save
<Kilos> oh 
<scar[w]> last time I used quassel that wasn't a version that used kde4's libs, seems I'm a little bit behind, need to read up!
<superfly> scar[w]: yeah, Kubuntu wanted to make the monolithic version of Quassel the default IRC client, so they made it integrate with KDE better
<Kilos> so is the xserver mainly there for the graphics then
<Kilos> and what desktop you got without graphics?
<scar[w]> command line :)
<Kilos> is that all??
<scar[w]> of cource :P
<Kilos> ouch
<scar[w]> *course
<Kilos> id be lost
<Kilos> like my cli to be surrounded by a pretty desktop
<nlsthzn_work> Terminal is only for the ultimate fu-master...
<Kilos> lol
<scar[w]> need to go play some moonbuggy while you're waiting for stuff to compile/download
<Kilos> scar did you look at weechat
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> scar[w], ^
<scar[w]> I have not seen it before
<scar[w]> mostly used irssi
<scar[w]> if I need multi protocol chat I suppose I can intergrate it with minbif
<Kilos> oh wont that work either without x
<Kilos> xserver i mean
<Kilos> it says its a console irc client scar[w] 
<scar[w]> yes it will work :)
<scar[w]> home time for me
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> cold out there
<scar[w]> tyvm cya!
<Kilos> will hylafax-client enable me to send and receive faxes please someone
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<nlsthzn_work> superfly: could you edit http://ubuntu-za.org/planet/bloggers to display my IRC name after Righteous Indignation (like the other bloggers)?
<superfly> nlsthzn_work: mkay
<nlsthzn_work> Thanks :)
<superfly> nlsthzn_work: there
<nlsthzn_work> superfly: your the man :)
<superfly> *you're
<nlsthzn_work> grammar nazi
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-18
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos 
<Kilos> dag nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Maaz, weather at irene south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in johannesburg south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: In Johannesburg, South Africa at 8:30 AM SAST on August 18, 2011: 7°C; Humidity: 87%; Wind: NNE at 7 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:33 AM SAST/5:48 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 9:59 PM SAST/8:50 AM SAST
<superfly> morning ki<tab>
<Kilos> hmm maaz has lots the pretoria weather peeps again
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> iputils-arping conflicts with arping
 * nlsthzn_work hears some geek which is greek and remains very very still...
<inetpro> how can I upgrade to the latest version of iputils-arping on Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS?
<inetpro> nlsthzn_work: hiya
<nlsthzn_work> inetpro: alo :)
<nlsthzn_work> ... apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nlsthzn_work> :p
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> very funny!
<nlsthzn_work> I loath nighshift... I get tired, bored then when I get home I think it is a good idea to wipe Ubuntu and install Slackware again :/
<nlsthzn_work> Now I have to undo it again when I get home :p
<inetpro> nlsthzn_work: why?
<nlsthzn_work> inetpro: Why did I do it or why am I going to switch back?
<inetpro> the latter
<nlsthzn_work> hmmm... I have had a number of issues getting my HP Printer and Scanner to be picked up (via wifi)... I do enjoy KDE but I am preffering Unity at the moment... At the end of the day, Slackware is great if I want to tinker, Ubuntu is great if I want to use the PC to get stuff done (also, I am using Ubuntu One more and more...)
<nlsthzn_work> I do want to mention that so far Slackware with KDE 4.6.5 has been the only version of KDE 4.6.X which has been able to work on my system with all the bells and whistles for eye-candy activated without any issues (I normally have to disable blur or composition is disabled)...
<Kilos> evening guys
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * nlsthzn_work waves
<Kilos> and hows our pet arab today
<Kilos> apart from  bored
<nlsthzn_work> ...pet arab...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn_work 
<nlsthzn_work> Good Evening Mr. Kilos
<nlsthzn_work> So... what is up in ZA land local ZAlanders?
<Kilos> hehe kinda cold but otherwise very quiet nlsthzn_work 
<nlsthzn_work> Toe bek is 'n heel bek eh?
<Kilos> ja dis so
<nlsthzn_work> :)
<Kilos> i wasted data today
<Kilos> installed weechat thinking it might use less data to stay online but its freenode that refreshes all the time so no diffs
<Kilos> its light weight but on the pc not online
 * Kilos cries
<nlsthzn_work> sucks...
<Kilos> night everyone. keep busy nlsthzn_work dont fall asleep till you home in bed
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow
<nlsthzn_work> Night Kilos 
<nlsthzn_work> doh... too slow
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-19
<sakhi> Morning
<superfly> morning sakhi
 * nlsthzn waves
<tumbleweed> thoughts? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-za/1169/detail/
<marcog> also https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=144639592290501
<nlsthzn> Capetown global jam spam :p
<Kilos> afternoon all of ya
 * Kilos waves
<nlsthzn> Hey Uncle Kilos ... 
<Kilos> leave the uncle nlsthzn  its too much to type
<nlsthzn> Sure think Captain Kilos 
<Kilos> hee hee hee you so cheeky
<nlsthzn> Just because I am far ;) ...
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nlsthzn> Maaz, coke please
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Go get it yourself!
<nlsthzn> Maaz, diet coke please
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Go get it yourself!
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> lol you gotta learn to drink coffee nlsthzn 
 * nlsthzn is on a LPI and Inkscape mission at the moment...
<nlsthzn> I haven't found a coffee I like here
<Kilos> the bots coffee is good it can be whatever you want
<Kilos> or imagine
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nlsthzn> I would rather have me a spot of tea
<nlsthzn> pound for pound got more caffeine
<Kilos> you can do ,that as well nlsthzn , i drink tea by the beermug full
<nlsthzn> I do :p
<nlsthzn> maybe too much...
<Kilos> lol
<pascal`> Hi
<pascal`> Anyone had any experience getting OpenVPN working nicely?
<Kilos> hi pascal` 
<pascal`> Hi Kilos
<pascal`> I'm struggling to access my machine over OpenVPN.
<tumbleweed> yes, it works nicely
<pascal`> I'm connected to the VPN, and I can resolve hostnames, but that's about it.
<pascal`> I can't ping, ssh or connect to Samba shares
<tumbleweed> are you sure you are connected? What's in your system log? What routes do you have?
<pascal`> tumbleweed, I'm pretty sure I'm connected.
<pascal`> I'll pastebin some stuff now
<pascal`> tumbleweed, syslog: http://pastebin.com/AdiF76YH
<pascal`> ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/AS76JR1P
<pascal`> route: http://pastebin.com/LiDPL3tb
<pascal`> I should probably also not that the VPN server is an instance of ClearOS.
<pascal`> I installed the network manager plugin, exported the keys and config files from ClearOS and imported them using network manager.
<tumbleweed> that looks reasonable, you have a route and theere was traffic on the interface
<pascal`> To connect, I just click the icon in the title bar and choose VPN > My_VPN. It seems to connect fine, and does automatically update the routes to those in pastebin.
<pascal`> tumbleweed, yes, that's why I'm pretty sure it's connect. Well, that and the fact that I can resolve hostnames on the remote LAN.
<pascal`> ping and traceroute time out though ;'(
<tumbleweed> do they get to the first hop?
<tumbleweed> can you ping/traceroute to the dns server that you are using over the VPN?
<pascal`> tumbleweed, let me see
<tumbleweed> because it sounds like you chave connectivity to it
<pascal`> I'm not sure if this is normal: Next Hop: 192.168.1.0
<tumbleweed> no, I think it is
<tumbleweed> although I have never played with network-manager's openvpn plugin, only ever used it outside nm
<tumbleweed> (the nm plugin sounds great, if it's handling the DNS resolver issue for you)
<pascal`> tumbleweed, I can ping and traceroute the DNS server (192.168.1.253)
<tumbleweed> um, that isn't on the other side of your vpn
<tumbleweed> that's local
<tumbleweed> oh ignore me
<pascal`> tumbleweed, no, that server is on the other side of the VPN
<pascal`> tumbleweed, my local network is 192.168.ZERO.*
<tumbleweed> I missed the screaming obvious
<tumbleweed> your local network is 192.168.0.0 and so is the remote
<tumbleweed> don't do that
<pascal`> tumbleweed, tracerouting to another machine on the "other side" of the VPN hangs like this: http://pastebin.com/VYp8rxQC
<pascal`> tumbleweed, no, local is 192.168.0 and remote is 192.168.1
<tumbleweed> what's wrong with me today?
<tumbleweed> should I just shut up? :)
<pascal`> tumbleweed, no please, I need some help, I'm stumped :)
<tumbleweed> I was only seeing the 10.X and assuming that was all there was to the one side
 * tumbleweed re-reads it all
<tumbleweed> (I was joking, but clearly, I'm not paying enough attention)
<pascal`> (I know :))
<tumbleweed> you can ping 10.8.0.13 ?
<pascal`> tumbleweed, no
<tumbleweed> how about 10.8.0.1?
<pascal`> tumbleweed, yes
<tumbleweed> how about making the route for 192.168.1.0 be via 10.8.0.1 rather than 10.8.0.13?
<tumbleweed> does that help?
<pascal`> tumbleweed, do you know the command for that off the top of your head? Because otherwise I'm going to have to look it up.
<tumbleweed> route del 192.168.1.0
<tumbleweed> route add -net 192.168.1.0/24 gw 10.8.0.13
<tumbleweed> err route might not be able to do cidr I can't remember
<pascal`> I don't know what that means
 * pascal` hangs head in shame
<pascal`> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<pascal`> o_O
<pascal`> That happens when I try and do the route del
<Kilos> hehe got an invite to gmail
<pascal`> (=
<Kilos> afrodeity playing again
<Tonberry>  aiai
<Kilos> hiya Tonberry 
<tumbleweed> pascal`: try route del -net 192.168.1.0/24
<tumbleweed> CIDR means /24 rather than "netmask 255.255.255.0"
<pascal`> oic
<tumbleweed> well it means other things too...
<pascal`> route: netmask 000000ff doesn't make sense with host route
<pascal`> oh wait
<nlsthzn> lol @ gmail invite... who wants a G+ invite :p
<pascal`> left out the -net
<pascal`> tumbleweed, no luck, even with the new route :(
<tumbleweed> pascal`: I need to go home (and am beyond trying to debug this over IRC). I suggest sshing into the server and tcpdumpin gto see what's going on
<pascal`> tumbleweed, cool, thanks
<Barco> Hi Guys, can anyone assist with Internet setup on Edubuntu, I've setup the gateway but am running an LTSP setup  - ifconfig output here http://pastebin.com/abPbqLXu  
<Barco> #ubuntu -j
<Barco> #ubuntu /j
<Kilos> night all. sleep warm
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-20
 * nlsthzn waves
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: debian.mirror.ac.za is stale, please kick it
<nlsthzn> maaz seen hobgoblin
<Maaz> nlsthzn: I don't know who hobgoblin is
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kerbero> tumbleweed: do you guys also experience a bit of weird behaviour on tenet/google
<tumbleweed> Kerbero: such as?
<Kerbero> well, we weren't able to access any google services except for search yesterday
<Kerbero> and i'm still waiting for mails i sent to my gmail account yesterday at 19h
<tumbleweed> Kerbero: mail delays are probably the fault of your university, I don't think TENET provides mail relay service (there's no reason for them to)
<Kerbero> and another thing, what ip do you get for plus.google and www.google?
<tumbleweed> tibid: dig plus.google.com
<tibid> tumbleweed: Records: 74.125.233.9, 74.125.233.10, 74.125.233.11, 74.125.233.12, 74.125.233.13, 74.125.233.14, 74.125.233.15, 74.125.233.0, 74.125.233.1, 74.125.233.2, 74.125.233.3, 74.125.233.4, 74.125.233.5, 74.125.233.6, 74.125.233.7 and 74.125.233.8
<tumbleweed> tibid: dig www.google.com
<tumbleweed> Kerbero: ^
<tibid> tumbleweed: Records: 74.125.233.19, 74.125.233.20, 74.125.233.16, 74.125.233.17 and 74.125.233.18
<Kerbero> ahh
<Kerbero> you see 
<Kerbero> that is weird
<Kerbero> as it normally resolves to 155.232.something.16
<Kerbero> 155.232.240.16
<tumbleweed> tibid: ping 74.125.233.9
<tibid> tumbleweed: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.299/1.481/1.577/0.115 ms
<tumbleweed> Kerbero: that's not international
<Kerbero> currently my www.google.com resolves to 74.125.233.20 and plus.google.com to 155.232.240.16
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> i saw that too
<Kerbero> but it is still weird
<Kerbero> and at a stage yesterday i was unable to ping 155.232.240.16
<Kerbero> it is working now at least
<Kerbero> anyway thank for the info tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> tibid: leave #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Maaz, whodafly
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Symmetria> sup
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: hit debian.mirror.ac.za with a large brick, please
<Symmetria> whats the problem with it?
<tumbleweed> stuck sync job
<Symmetria> lemme look
<tumbleweed> thanks
<Symmetria> k its synching 
<Kerbero> Symmetria!!
<Kerbero> how are you
<Kerbero> finally back in the country?
<superfly> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-21
<Symmetria> sup
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: dosen't look like the debian mirror is any happier yet
<Symmetria> tumbleweed lemme check, it was doing a HUGE sync
<Symmetria> yeah its still synching, dunno why its taking so long though
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<ludoza> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol you became a za guy
<Kilos> hiys ludoza 
<Kilos> maybe i must do that too
<ludoza> Kilos sometimes ludo is taken seeing it is a very common name
<ludoza> what kiloza :P
<Symmetria> heh, cleaning up this place of mine because Im gonna have a chick staying with me for a coupla days has made me realize something
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Symmetria> either a.) I need to hire a permenant maid or b.) I need a chick to move in with me on a permanent basis
<Symmetria> :p
<ludoza> Symmetria you should not stay with chicks?
<Kilos> 2nd option
<Symmetria> since when I had my ex living with me, the place was always tidy :P
<ludoza> Symmetria you located in cpt or jhb?
<Symmetria> because she'd kick my ass if I didnt keep it that way
<Symmetria> ludoza lol, capetown 
<Kilos> hehe
<ludoza> Symmetria nope don't know any good maid down there
<Symmetria> my gf is arriving for 3 weeks on friday 
<Symmetria> and I went "oh crap, have to tidy up!"
 * ludoza is helping his maid get a job in pta.
<Symmetria> heh I have a very strange relationship
<Symmetria> this girl I've been seeing... we've spent weeks together, but never once have any of those weeks ever been in either of our own countries
<Symmetria> :p
<ludoza> Symmetria like them forgein :P *eish* now i'm thinking of that wimpy add :/
<ludoza> *ad
<Kilos> add
<Kilos> hiya stefanv 
<ludoza> Symmetria http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLWlmD1x2pw *i'm really sorry*
<Symmetria> lol ludo the last girl I dated for 6 years was also foreign
<Symmetria> she was from namibia
<Symmetria> this girl Im seeing now, is from kenya :P
<Symmetria> lol, though I havent seen her in kenya yet, spent ages with her in ghana and in tanzania though :P
 * ludoza believes all his female friends was from gauteng.
<Symmetria> heh, I travel soooo much that I get to meet all sorts of interesting people
<Symmetria> its kinda cool, because it opens your eyes to so much more than if you stay in one place
<Symmetria> every tribe, every people, every country has a different culture, and you can absorb so much and learn so much 
<Symmetria> strangely though, you take a lot less crap in south africa for dating across racial boundaries than you do elsewhere in africa, in south africa no one really cares, some of hte other countries, you get the distinct impression that this is not a good idea
<ludoza> Symmetria it also depends where in south africa you are.
<Symmetria> heh ludoza yeah thats true
<Symmetria> ludoza I do find there are some cultural things that tend to be very common in africa, not in all places, but pretty common
<Symmetria> for example, be very wary of asking the question "So, when do I get to meet your parents" :P
<Symmetria> that may cause heart failure
<Kilos> hiya Tonberry 
<Kilos> hehe, frightened him away
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: your debian mirror still appears to be going. It was only a week out of sync, do you have a slow upstream?
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn you well??
<Kilos> no work tonight?
<nlsthzn> Alo Kilos ... always well thanks... nope, was day shift...
<Kilos> ah thats good then you get to sleep inna dark time
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nlsthzn> yup... which is very soon :)
<Kilos> good you must sleep tight
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nlsthzn> Thanks Kilos ... have a good night... catch you all later :)
<Kilos> cheers neil
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-13
<Squirm> morning
 * Kilos greets those not just lurking
 * jrgns greets back
<superfly> hi all
<Kilos> hi superfly psydroid jrgns 
<jrgns> hey psydroid
<psydroid> hi Kilos superfly and jrgns
<Kilos> hi tonberry352_ 
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<tonberry352_> hello
<Kilos> hmm sflr has been on holiday so we might see him here again soon
<Kilos> superfly, can you mail me the pricing structure or whatever for them airtime machines please
<Kilos> ian will propose they get for the business once he has the facts
<tonberry352_> anyone who knows how to transparently proxy ssl?
<tonberry352_> or rather how to transparently proxy arbitrary ports
<tonberry352_> short of hacking something together with pcap...
<superfly> Kilos: I'll ask our sales lady to mail you.
<Kilos> ty superfly with all costs etc too please
<superfly> yup, she'll mail you all the info
<Kilos> dnake
<Kilos> danke too
<SilverCode> morning
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<Symmetria> *hrm* can someone remind me of the vi search and replace syntax to only change the next 10 instances of something
<Kilos> bbl
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos will do as soon as I get back to my shop
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> afternoon all.
<Squirm> in bash, I want to take an integer, 04 and subtract 1 from this to get an answer of 03, but it gives me an answer of 3
<Trixar_za> Hmmm, sounds familiar and there is a trick to it
<Squirm> my number range is 01-49, so it'd have to work
<Trixar_za> Right
<Trixar_za> seq using -w
<Trixar_za> It pads the zeroes
<Trixar_za> http://jonathanwagner.net/2007/04/zero-padding-in-bash/
<Trixar_za> How to make that useful I don't know :P
<Squirm> like
<Squirm> to create the files I use a for loop
<Squirm> for x in {01..49};
<Trixar_za> Yeah, you can probably use seq to do that for you
<Squirm> so just fyi
<Squirm> .:@Filbert:. # printf '%02d\n' $((04-1)); printf '%02d\n' $((21-1))
<Squirm> .:@Filbert:. 03
<Squirm> .:@Filbert:. 20
<Squirm> bbl, lunch time
<Kilos> sjoe now i done it
<Kilos> installed ubuntu tweak and when i rebooted desktop came back as 640x480 and cant find where to set it back again
<Kilos> oh and nvidia-current and tried to set up nvidia
<Kilos> unity is a very trying release
<Kilos> back on 11.04 till i cool down
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi there magespawn , you well?
<magespawn> yes and you?
<Kilos> im getting really angry with 12.04
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> does take a bit of getting used to.
<Kilos> no the OS isnt bad but getting nm to work with modem is like impossible
<Kilos> and trying to get that going has made me install other stuff that shrank desktop to 640x480
<Kilos> and cant find seetings to fix again
<Kilos> so i resting on 11.04
<magespawn> cool but never give up
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<magespawn> got to go concentrate on other stuff bbl
<smile> Hallo :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<smile> Kilos: i was practising the auto theory to get a learners license
<smile> :p
<Kilos> goood
<Symmetria> woot
<Symmetria> I ordered my new machine, it arrives tomorrow
<Symmetria> 64gigs of ram ftw :p
<Pankreas> Hi people
<Kilos> hi Pankreas 
<Pankreas> and the is life... lol.
<Pankreas> Hi Kilos How are you today?
<Kilos> good ty young man and you?
<Pankreas> Hectic day, sadly not over, still something to sort out with the ex... and then maybe I can install Ubuntu. Otherwise Good.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ubuntu install goes quich
<Kilos> 20-25 mins
<Kilos> then longer for updating
<Kilos> quick
<Pankreas> Wow, Nice, I still have to make space, or partition my 500G hard drive... alot of stuff I don't want to lose.
<Kilos> just remember once installed, go to the dash top left and type in ter
<Kilos> then you get a terminal
<Kilos> or ctrl+ alt +t
<Kilos> then type in sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> once done type in sudo apt-get upgrade
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<liver> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> why?
<liver> hi Pankreas 
<Kilos> why you went liver
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> sorroy
<Pankreas> lol, hi liver , nice to see a known face.
<Kilos> sorry im slow
<liver> Kilos: forming part of a body with Pankreas here
<liver> meh, I think it's time to go home
<liver> now now
<Kilos> ya
<Pankreas> bit by bit...
<Pankreas> Copy and pasting your instructions Kilos , ty.
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> then you have an up to date ubuntu
<Pankreas> I do try. lol
<Kilos> then you can go look in software centre for programs you might need
<Pankreas> Nice, One of those where, you start the update and go to bed.
<Kilos> or sudo apt-get install aptitude xchat
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> how fast is your connection
<Pankreas> Just another question, will ubuntu pick up my internet dongle? or should I have my settings ready?
<Kilos> top right of the screen is a little tower
<Kilos> click on that and you should see vpn
<Kilos> vpn configure
<Kilos> you set up in there wireless wired mobile broadband  etc
<Pankreas> That is a good question, not broadband, but I have downloaded stuff with moments over 3meg... not an answer, I know.
<Pankreas> Right. Ty you.
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i go put sheep away quick
<Pankreas> I am not going to ask
<Pankreas> lol
<Kilos> if connection not bad you should finish upgrade in 30 mins or less
<Kilos> im onna plot with sheep
<Pankreas> Really. nice one
<Pankreas> And sheep would be software...
<Kilos> no man chops on 4 legs
<Kilos> dont forget to do the xchat install
<Kilos> then you set it to come here
<Pankreas> Right, I'm gonna go smoke, and the normal stuff you buy in your normal shop.. lol. Brb. Will do Kilos , Thanks again.
<Kilos> just tick freenode then edit and add #ubuntu-za as favourite channel
<Kilos> cool
<Pankreas> Tx
<Pankreas> Good night Kilos, chat if I get to the installing, otherwise tomorrow night then.
<Kilos> good Pankreas i should be here
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> just get xchat installed and connected and we can help you with most things
<Pankreas> Thank you.
<Kilos> np
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hiyamage
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> whats up?
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<magespawn> Maaz coffee
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<charlvn> he doesn't like it when you don't say please
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and magespawn!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<charlvn> brb
<Kilos> hi charlvn was eating 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> sorry magespawn i messed up unity
<Kilos> oh you know that
<Kilos> is there a way from terminal to change screen sizes
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<magespawn> not that I know of
<Kilos> lol so weird
<magespawn> you would need to edit the xserver settings I think.
<Kilos> imagine your working os at 1024x840 or something down to 640x480
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> half of everything is off screen
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> haha im not the only one
<Kilos> http://is.gd/SCjvhC
<Kilos> nvidia 
<Kilos> magespawn, does this look safe to do
<Kilos> run xrandr -s 1024x768
<Kilos> dont wanna reinstall from scratch again
<magespawn> busy reading up on that now.
<Kilos> this sounds better
<Kilos> In a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub Search for the line with "quiet spasch", and change it to "quiet splash nomodeset". Save the file. Then sudo update-grub. And reboot your computer. In most of the cases this will help.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705929 there is this thread too. 
<Kilos> lucky i got min hair so not many more to go gray
<Kilos> ty i go see
<magespawn> also the wiki on x here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<magespawn> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-adjust-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu.html I like this blog.
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<Kilos> that one looks good using xrandr
<Kilos> ty magespawn now to save this info and boot to 12.04 and do it. morrow methinks
<Kilos> also been thinking some
<magespawn> about?
<Kilos> yes it hurts
<Kilos> when i install from cd i can get nm working same as on old buntus
<Kilos> so if i can stop nm and modemmanager from updating then nm should keep working
<Kilos> after upgrading and reboot nm dont work no more
<Kilos> the regresive stuff isnt it
<Kilos> regressive
<magespawn> theoretically
<magespawn> or if the do update remove them and reinstall old ones
<Kilos> there are hundreds of peeps complaining but not much seems to be getting done about it
<Kilos> tried about 30 workarounds already
<magespawn> maybe it is not a priority yet
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that
<Kilos> one guy even said he isnt prepared to battle like that, going back to windows
<magespawn> not sure myself Kilos
<Kilos> internet connection should be top priority
<magespawn> ahh you get those all the time
<magespawn> shouled be I agree, that how most ppl get there ubuntu I think.
<magespawn> their
<Kilos> im sure half the ubuntu users are on mobile broadband
<Kilos> tumbleweed, are you very busy?
<magespawn> there must be away to lock the version of nm. you can with other programs.
<Kilos> nm and modemmanager methinks
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> i dont understand upgrading something that works kiff
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to stop network manager and modem manager from upgrading after clean install without updating same time
<Maaz> Kilos: "NetworkManager - ArchWiki" https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager :: "Windows 7 Clean Installation - ThinkPad T420, T420s, T520, W520 ..." http://support.lenovo.com/?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-77353 :: "13 surprises from Kubuntu 12.04 - Linux notes from DarkDuck" http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2012/05/13-surprises-from-kubuntu-1204.html :: "Newest 'network-manager' Questions - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/question
<magespawn> When ms brought vista and 7 they broke a whole load of modem drivers
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> love the first reply.
<Kilos> i installed 7 on a spare drive here and even though it sucks it works
<Kilos> oh ya gotta fight with nuvolari
<magespawn> spent 6 hours sorting out a corupt outlook pst file.
<Kilos> he gave the link to use win7 to change the modems settings then gnome-ppp didnt work
<magespawn> if windows worked I would not have work lol
<Kilos> eish, everything in winsucks is corrupt
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pc shops live off windows pcs
<magespawn> they have some very strange file restrictions
<magespawn> I try to get people to use linux when I can
<Kilos> 7 wouldnt let me install the gigabyte drivers till i turned something right down
<Kilos> well hear what pankreas says when he gets going
<Kilos> he sounds clued on winsucks
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to stop network manager and modem manager from upgrading after clean install without updating same time on 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Newest 'network-manager' Questions - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/network-manager :: "13 surprises from Kubuntu 12.04 - Linux notes from DarkDuck" http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2012/05/13-surprises-from-kubuntu-1204.html :: "Bug #882817 “shutdown screen stuck after upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10 ..." https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/882817 :: "NetworkManager causes orphaned inodes - Launchpad Bugs" https://bugs.launch
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> cocooncrash, are you still using ubuntu?
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Of course
<Kilos> can you give some advice please
<Kilos> can one stop nm and modemmanager from upgrading on a clean install
<Kilos> 12.04 nm sucks
<cocooncrash> You can hold packages to prevent them from being upgraded
<Kilos> the one on the live cd works kiff
<charlvn> hi back
<cocooncrash> But running NM from a different releases is likely to cause issues.
<charlvn> hi Kilos, cocooncrash 
<Kilos> have you a link for me please
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Google for "aptitude hold"
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash 
<Kilos> there we go magespawn 
<Kilos> #aptitude hold package_name
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> will try a clean install without being connected
<magespawn> cheers smile
<Kilos> cheers smil
<Kilos> grr
<magespawn> ty Kilos and cocooncrash 
<Kilos> i gotta get unity working properly so i can help noobs
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and get going for our meet in 7 days time
<magespawn> do you need to add a sudo before that?
<Kilos> most likely
<Kilos> it will say file not found
<magespawn> bbl fish time.
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> magespawn, here is an easier way if you have synaptic installed, one of the first things i did on 12.04
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package
<Kilos> dunno if that will stop aptitude and apt-get as well
<Kilos> i gona be a geek before i die
<Kilos> thanks to unity
<Symmetria> ullo 
<Kilos> i Symmetria 
<Symmetria> <3 cant wait, new machine tomorrow
<Kilos> fingers tired?
<Kilos> lol you excited
<Symmetria> and lol, since Im getting it now while Im here in Bloem, I get to do its setup and all its initial downloads plugged into the university network :P
<Symmetria> 10gig of bandwidth ftw when installing a machine
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> lol we were downloading vlc earlier to test it 
<Symmetria> you click go and its there
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> i like vlc
<Kilos> plays anything
<Symmetria> we're having shit with multicast
<Symmetria> but I think its a TENET issue
<Symmetria> and thats a big problem because Im the only one at TENET who ever touched that stuff
<Symmetria> so I gotta convince them to fix it and listen to me when I tell them how
<Kilos> go fix
<Kilos> and send the bill
<Symmetria> LOL dont have access to fix 
<Symmetria> else I would
<Kilos> wont they give you access
<Symmetria> not a chance
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hack it
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Symmetria> heh multicast is such a fun technology
<Symmetria> when it works its amazing
<Symmetria> but the implementations of it are chronic and the debugging of it is a  nightmare
<Symmetria> its kinda, the one thing in networking that most network engineers wont go near because if it goes wrong, its a huge pain in the ass to figure out why
<Kilos> thats why we got you
<Kilos> magespawn, you back?
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> liver, haai
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> that way on synaptic is easy to lock packages
<Kilos> will maybe try a clean install and lock whats working as it is
<Kilos> and you can see all dependancies in synaptic and lock them too
<magespawn> that would work better maybe
<magespawn> Symmetria: what is multicast?
<magespawn> just read the wikipeadia on it
<Kilos> and?
<magespawn> on multicast
<Kilos> yes and?
<Symmetria> heh magespawn mmm
<Symmetria> multicast basically allows for packet stream duplication
<Symmetria> so, say you have one guy connected behind a switch who connects to a udp stream, like a video broadcast
<Symmetria> the next guy behind the switch connects to the same stream
<magespawn> they way i understand it i can send something once and multiple ip can recieve it, and if set up properly means i do not need to know how many ppl want it
<Symmetria> instead of the data being pulled twice from source, the switch duplicates it 
<Symmetria> and will duplicate it for each port requesting it
<Symmetria> and it works like a giant tree
<magespawn> does the switch control it?
<Symmetria> so, if the router at the edge of a university campus for example is getting the stream because someone in the university is requesting it
<Symmetria> then if someone else in the university requests it, so long as its passing through the same router, the router will still only be getting it once
<Symmetria> it duplicates at the point it needs to split 
<Symmetria> automagically 
<magespawn> does the router/switch control it?
<Symmetria> magespawn well, depends how you define control
<magespawn> the duplication happens at the switch?
<Symmetria> client sends an IGMP message, switch receives IGMP message, if switch has stream, it starts sending to that port, if it doesnt, it issues a join to its upstream, if upstream has it, it starts sending to switch, if it doesnt, it sends a join etc
<Symmetria> the duplication happens at the first point where its "necessary" to duplicate it
<Symmetria> umm ok, imagine this 
<magespawn> i see.
<Symmetria> you have a router at the edge of a campus
<Symmetria> off that router you have 2 switches
<Symmetria> and off each of those switches, you have 2 more switches 
<Symmetria> so you have 6 switches in total and the router
<Symmetria> now, person on switch 1 requests a multicast stream, it sends it to switch 2, which sends it to router, which goes and gets it from the isp
<Symmetria> person on switch 3 then requests, and if switch 3 is behind switch 2, switch 2 starts duplicating
<Symmetria> if switch 3 is directly connected to the router, the router starts duplicating
<Symmetria> it basically grows like a giant tree
<magespawn> right got it
<magespawn> do you set multicast in the router/switch or is it automatic?
<Symmetria> heh, you have to setup igmp on the end point switches
<Symmetria> and then you have to route the multicast using a protocol called PIM
<Symmetria> and then if you wanna do it wider than that, you start getting into multicast bgp and msdp 
<Symmetria> (msdp = multicast session distribution protocol)
<Symmetria> though some people prefer whats called SSM (Source specific multicast), which is another protocol, mroe designed for v6 though
<magespawn> going to do some reading
<Symmetria> multicast is very commonly used on big lan networks and things like university campuses
<Symmetria> what is NOT common is using it across the internet
<Symmetria> that is pretty much the domain of academia :)
<Symmetria> heard of something called ghost?
<magespawn> no
<Symmetria> ghost is an application for imaging machines 
<Symmetria> it can work via multicast
<Symmetria> you can basically setup a "server" that transmits out a machine image 
<Symmetria> all the clients join it and receive the image similtaneously
<Symmetria> so you can image 200 machines at full line rate network speed while only trasmitting from one server
<magespawn> nice if you run thin clients
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, the universities often run thick clients and still use it
<Symmetria> because many universities insist on reimaging every machine in the labs at night in order to clean out bullshit and to stop people storing crap on them
<Symmetria> everything on the machine is local, office, windows, the whole thing, its a fully installed machine
<Symmetria> but tjhey multicast out like an 8 gig image once every night and reset everything using that image
<magespawn> cool
<Symmetria> heh kinda kills off virus infections as well
<Symmetria> if you get a virus infectino running through your labs, just reimage em all at the same time
<Symmetria> end of virus :p
<magespawn> would also be the way to run a computer lab at a schoolor college
<Symmetria> yeah machine imaging is awesomeness :)
<Symmetria> but I dont know that I'd try it on cheap unmanaged switches :)
<Symmetria> chances are they would broadcast it rather than multicast it :p
<magespawn> how does that work with ms liscence?
<Symmetria> heh I'd have to find out how the university handles that but they have some or other volume license agreement that lets it work 
<Symmetria> basically I think its a volume key 
<Symmetria> that allows a ton of machines to work on the same key
<magespawn> that would work
<Symmetria> you should also be able to push out linux images in the same way
<magespawn> never played with a managed switch before
<Symmetria> heh there are managed switches and managed switches :) lol, they vary rather vastly in what they can do 
<Symmetria> especially if you look at the difference between an L3 and an L2 switch
<Symmetria> personally my switch of choice is either a 24 port or a 48 port juniper ex series 
<Symmetria> ex 2200 if I want straight layer 2 with extremely basic layer 3 
<Symmetria> or ex 4200 if I want the whole bang 
<magespawn> cost?
<Symmetria> ex 2200 will set you back anywhere from 10 to 20 thousand dependant on the discounts you get, where you buy it and the volumes you buy em in :)
<Symmetria> a ex4200 will cost you double that, but an ex4200 has 10gig uplinks on it as well
<magespawn> think I will have to wait on that awhile then
<Symmetria> you can get a ex2200 with 24 PoE+ ports for around 15 odd 
<Symmetria> and PoE+ ftw :)
<Symmetria> lol, you can get a 48 port PoE+ version as well, lol, complete with its 900 watt PSU to drive it :p
<Kilos> magespawn, you gonna have to raid some varsities
<magespawn> yup or go work them
<magespawn> or banks
<Symmetria> heh I love PoE though, plug something in with an ethernet cable and forget about having to find power for it elsewhere
<magespawn> works well for ip cameras
<Symmetria> and voip phones
<Symmetria> and I've even seen the odd notebook that can power off PoE :p
<Symmetria> apple should do that on their macbooks, make them capable of charging via poe 
<magespawn> ethernet to usb adapter for tablets
<magespawn> that would be keen
<magespawn> if the tablet can get power that way
<magespawn> i am out for tonight, good night all
<Kilos> nigfht magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night as well
<magespawn> lol night Kilos
<Symmetria> gnight dude 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, define dude
<Maaz> Kilos: Dude \Dude\, n. A kind of dandy; especially, one characterized by an ultrafashionable style of dress and other affectations. [Recent] [1913 Webster]  The social dude who affects English dress and English drawl.                                   --The American. [1913 Webster], dude n 1: an informal form of address for a man; "Say, fellow, what are you doing?"; "Hey buster, what's up?" [syn: {fellow}, {dude}, {buster}] 2: a man who is 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> hello
<Symmetria> The shootings at the cinema in Denver have ruined the Batman film for me.
<Symmetria> All I can see in my pirate copy is the audience running about.
<Kerbero> ai :(
<Kerbero> where did you get a camrip of that specific screening anyway?
<Symmetria> hahahahaha it was a joke
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> hahaha
<Kerbero> well one never knows what is available
<Kerbero> anyway
<Kerbero> Symmetria: any idea how to transparent proxy https?
<Symmetria> kerbero never done so 
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> then it is likely impossible
<Kerbero> :P
<Symmetria> heh, if I recall some firewalls and cisco devices have shit that can do the redirection correctly but Ive never tried it at all 
<Symmetria> but since most of the web these days isnt really cacheable
<Symmetria> and your proxy hit rates are generally < 10% in normal environments
<Symmetria> whats the point :)
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> but universities...
<Symmetria> heh, secret for you about most universities and their caches 
<Kerbero> they sometimes still forces their users to use proxy servers
<Symmetria> most of them have caching disabled :p
<Kerbero> yes
<Symmetria> they use them as authentication devices and as control devices 
<Kerbero> i don't care about caching
<Symmetria> but they dont actually write anything to disk
<Kerbero> exactly @ authentication
<Symmetria> heh if you're referring to stellenbosch? god only knows why they do what they do :)
<Symmetria> UFS uses a PAC file for proxy redirection 
<Kerbero> to give "free" internet to postgraduate students in the faculties that pays for it
<Kerbero> we still have a pac fiel for normal internet too though, but no one uses it
<Symmetria> heh, UFS's pac file works fairly well
<Symmetria> we were rather worried it would break with the v6 rollout
<Symmetria> but it didnt
<Kerbero> i'm looking for a way to get routed internet via the "free" proxy
<Kerbero> nice
<Symmetria> heh no idea, I dont know their setup well enough, other than to know its broken by design
<Symmetria> because university billing students for bandwidth is broken by design 
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> indeed
<Symmetria> anyway dude, Im off to sleep
<Symmetria> gnight :)
<Kerbero> night symm
<zeref> sigh, keep getting seg faults for gnome-shell
<Squirm> http://synergy-foss.org/
<Squirm> interesting
<zeref> hmmm, how do you tell if a problem is related to the kernal or nvidia?
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-14
<Trixar_za> When in doubt, it's probably nvidia's fault somehow
<zeref> lol
<zeref> i checked in synaptic and their were some mismatch versions in the kernel
<zeref> s/their/there
<Squirm> morning
<jrgns> morning
 * Kilos greets
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> how is the highveld this morning?
<Kilos> iced up
<magespawn> normal then.
<Kilos> lol yeah
<magespawn> Squirm you still here?
<magespawn> Kilos do you know anything about chickens?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> used to bread my own broilers
<Kilos> breed
<magespawn> what is the best way to grow them from day old? 
<Kilos> gotta try member the names of the feeds but you use starter mash for 3 weeks
<Kilos> broilers hey?
<Kilos> there are 3 types of mash for them. starter growing and um
<Kilos> afrond
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> finisher i think it was called
<magespawn> yes thats it
<Kilos> tried the recommended way was 2 weeks starter 2 weeks growing and 2 weeks finisher
<Kilos> but 3 weeks styarter and 3 weeks finisher worked better
<magespawn> there is a bit of a chicken revolution going on down here
<Kilos> tell me bout it
<magespawn> how old when you sell them 6 or 8 weeks?
<Kilos> 6
<Kilos> most were 2kg at 6 weeks but there are always some slow growers
<magespawn> the customers here seem to prefer the 8 week old bird because it look bigger.
<magespawn> also some breeds have long legs that are taller therefore looks bigger
<Kilos> you can keep feeding them forever but they get so big they cant walk
<Kilos> 2kg is a big chicken
<magespawn> yup 
<Kilos> not often you get them that size in supermarkets
<magespawn> have to go check a fax machine bbl ty Kilos
<Kilos> feeding the mash at 2 week stints they grow slower
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> i go fight unity back to size. bbl
 * Squirm yawns
<superfly> morning all you lazy bones!
<Trixar_za> I'm not lazy, I'm just selectively active
<superfly> hahahaha
<Symmetria> hrm
<jrgns> quick poll. Uncapped vs Capped ADSL?
<Symmetria> entirely depends on your usage
<Symmetria> I could never go capped 
<Symmetria> I move terabytes of data a month for both work and normal 
<jrgns> kewl
<Squirm> also, depends if you get shaped uncapped too
<Symmetria> shaped vs unshaped doesnt make a difference ot me, no one shapes local
<jrgns> let's assume unshaped for both
<Symmetria> and most of my transfers are local
<Symmetria> jrgns whats the usage for? normal home line?
<Squirm> Symmetria: you have access to a nice backbone
<Symmetria> and if its normal home line, what sorta stuff are you moving 
<Symmetria> squirm heh, even if I didn't, no one shapes ssh, and you can ssh tunnel everything :p
<Squirm> my ssh tunnels to my dedi in the US are very slow :/
<Squirm> I can't even seem to browse through them
<Symmetria> heh, never tunnel to the US, thats high latency, always to europe 
<Squirm> at work we run off the TENET backbone
<Squirm> uncapped, etc
<Symmetria> squirm where you work?
<Squirm> at home, on our little 384 line, it's shockingly slow
<Squirm> Treverton College
<Squirm> our ISP is eSn
<Symmetria> aahhh
<Symmetria> heh yes, I remeber doing the whole ESN setup
<Symmetria> heh, there are some nice configs on that ESN setup, it took me a day or 2 to figure out how to do them nicely 
<Symmetria> (I designed the TENET network, and the ESN solution)
<Squirm> nice
<Squirm> I was going to ask if you can bump our line speed up a little. then realised it's the line we have :P
<Symmetria> heh the design principles made it relatively easy to actually do it though
<Symmetria> the design principle behind the tenet network was, make it fast enough that if anyone ever has a bandwidth problem, its because their internal networks couldnt handle it 
<Symmetria> not because the network couldnt handle it
<Squirm> nice
<Symmetria> eliminate all quality of service elements and throw bandwidth at the problem, more and more bandwidth
<Symmetria> very few people have any concept of just how fast the entire network is combined 
<Squirm> on a good day, I'll get a speed of 380kb/s
<magespawn> hey superfly nice of you to drop in
<Symmetria> heh squirm, wanna take a guess at total network interface speed on that network?
<Squirm> Symmetria: no, not really.
<Symmetria> :P when I left, it was an aggregated 800 gigabit
<Squirm> :(
<Symmetria> and its probably grown since then to hit the terabit mark
<Squirm> esn?
<Squirm> or TENET?
<Symmetria> no, TENET's backend network
<Squirm> well
<Symmetria> Im not sure what the ESN figures are right now
<Squirm> I used gigabit lan for the first time last weekend
<Squirm> :P
<Symmetria> but heh, you'd never get shaped on there because TENET doesnt support shaping :p
<Symmetria> not because they couldnt, but because by policy that I put in place, it was rejected 
<Symmetria> Ive always believed that internet access should be as open as humanly possible
 * tonberry352_ has gigabit all the way to mirror.ac.za
<jrgns> Symmetria just general poll
<jrgns> i have friends in the ISP business that say that uncapped is killing it
<Squirm> Symmetria: so this 2:1 contention ratio esn offers?
<Symmetria> squirm thats contention of the IPC circuits they are buying 
<jrgns> i have two capped accounts, but i never reach the caps, and both of them are 66% free
<Symmetria> heh jrgns heh, people say the uncapped is killing it because of the costs of providing uncapped not because uncapped is not feasible technically
<Symmetria> telkom charges for circuits into the adsl cloud are insanely expensive
<Squirm> I saw Googles gigabit internet offering
<Symmetria> and an uncapped provider has to run very very heavy  contention in order to make money
<Squirm> and was awestruck
<Squirm> I want to have that connection
<Symmetria> you can only contend on those levels if you have sufficient client base
<Symmetria> small client base and you're gonna be dead in the water 
<Squirm> gigabit connection, uncapped, R580pm
<Symmetria> squirm, heh, trust me, most people wil never use that speed 
<jrgns> Symmetria exactly
<Symmetria> I had a gigabit worth of bandwidth at home in capetown
<Squirm> Symmetria: but still, R580pm, dirt cheap
<jrgns> the big guys will get bigger, and the smaller guys will be amalgamated
<Symmetria> jrgns thats business though
<Symmetria> jrgns the simple fact is, if you read what I wrote in 2010 I think it was, I wrote an article about this
<Symmetria> bandwidth is NOT a source of profit, you *CANNOT* sell bandwidth to make money on its own in the long run unless you're a huge player 
<jrgns> Symmetria link? i'd love to read it
<Symmetria> bandwidth is a commodity, you use it to sell and make money off other services 
<jrgns> ah, kewl
<jrgns> like?
<Symmetria> lemme find the link
<Symmetria> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/telecoms/11212-the-isp-industry-where-to-from-here.html
<jrgns> shot, thnx
<Symmetria> brb, going to fetch something
<jrgns> damn, wish i read that a year ago
<Kilos> hi superfly magespawn and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hey Kilos, superfly
<superfly> hey magespawn
<magespawn> good to see you still around
<magespawn> have you used nagios?
<superfly> magespawn: no
<magespawn> seems like a good program
<magespawn> i am off home see y'all later
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> how's things going
<charlvn> oooh nagios... good stuff
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Symmetria> lol sitting in my hotel room with my new puter :p
<Mezenir> hi kilos
<Mezenir> whats news
<Kilos> lekker Symmetria 
<Symmetria> busy installing the goddamn onboard wifi drivers so I can get off 3G :p
<Kilos> got 12.04 to not break nm with update
<Symmetria> heh, god, is there anything they didnt put on this motherboard, usb3, wifi, bluetooth, infrared, optical sound output 
<Symmetria> <3 this thing
<Kilos> Symmetria, where does it take all that ram
<Symmetria> it has 8 ram slots :p
<Symmetria> which are all full :)
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> ddr3? or 4
<Symmetria> http://www.gigabyte.co.za/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4049&dl=1#ov
<Symmetria> 64gig of ddr3, lol, but there are some interesting things about this board 
<Symmetria> it has a button on the back marked "overclock"
<Symmetria> hit that button, and it overclocks everything automagically 
<Symmetria> and because Im running closed system watercooler, it all keeps working
<liver> o/ hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> yo liver
<liver> o.O
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> liver and onions and mash is lekker
<nuvolari> 8ta snailing tonight :(
<Kilos> i think they very busy nuvolari was fast yesterday
<Kilos> got 270m in 20mins
<Kilos> i think they are stealing lotsa peeps from voda and cellc
<Kilos> now growing to fast to meet the demand
<Symmetria> brb rebooting
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> but it might help if I was ON the coverage map as opposed to 'get lucky if I have'
<nuvolari> if I just had a little bigger antennae
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, wanneer is die meeting?
<Kilos> 20
<Kilos> i clean installed 4 times today
<Kilos> but now nm works here just dont wanna auto connect
<nuvolari> but why oom Kilos ? lol
<nuvolari> you shold know it like the palm of your hand by now
<nuvolari> *should
<Kilos> i had to stop nm from updating and kept making mistakes
<Kilos> had to install from cd with no connection and then when it said restart i connected nm and then rebooted
<Kilos> first thing i installed was synaptic and stopped nm from updating
<Kilos> then updated
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> I'm sure there had to be an easier way 
<nuvolari> not?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> brb
<Kilos> wow no xchat
<Kilos> had to install again
<Kilos> 12.04 does funny things
<Kilos> whats an unlock password and where do i get it
<Kilos> Enter password to unlock your login keyring
<Symmetria> lol Im an idiot, there is a cable you need to install inside the machine for this wifi to work and I forgot to plug it in when I was building the machine and left it at the university where Im contracting right now :P will have to stick to 3G for the night and fix wifi tomorrow :p
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> hmm, dit is soos 'n universal password oom kilos
<Kilos> waar kry ek dit
<nuvolari> werk oom se gewone password nie op dit nie?
<Kilos> ek sukkel met die ubuntuone ding
<Kilos> nee
<nuvolari> ok, ek sal oom gou help
<nuvolari> hoop ek kan onthou
<Kilos> lol dankie
<nuvolari> launch 'seahorse' in 'n terminal
<nuvolari> dan gaan oom na file
<nuvolari> new
<nuvolari> of wag
<Kilos> ok ek sien passwords login daar
<nuvolari> daar kan dalk reeds een wees
<nuvolari> het hy baie items in oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> net die ene
<nuvolari> maar as oom die driehoekie expand?
<nuvolari> is daar niks binne-in nie?
<Kilos> daar is nie n driehoekie nie
<nuvolari> hmm okei
<nuvolari> okei, maak dan 'n nuwe een
<Kilos> net die een folder passwords:login
<nuvolari> of probeer eers daardie een se password verander
<Kilos> dis vir my pc se login is dit nie
<nuvolari> dit stoor al die passwords wat oom gebruik op die net
<Kilos> eish 
<nuvolari> en oom het mos nou nuwe install gedoen
<nuvolari> so daar sal niks wees nie
<Kilos> ja
<nuvolari> so delete daai een, en maak 'n nuwe een
<nuvolari> file, new, password keyring
<magespawn> evening all
<nuvolari> hello magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn nuvolari dit vat lank en ek moet gaain eet
<Kilos> nou nou terug
<Kilos> skuus man
<magespawn> hey nuvolari  Kilos 
<nuvolari> :O sies oom
<nuvolari> ek gaan nou-nou 4de kabinet kyk
<Kilos> dit lyk nie of dit een kan oopmaak nie
<Kilos> wielitjie hou net aan draai
<Kilos> ok dis oop
<nuvolari> eh? dis nie supposed om lank te vat nie
<Kilos> dit het onder ander een gevra vir password
<nuvolari> myne was dadelik reg
<nuvolari> ja, nou oom moet daardie password onthou
<nuvolari> want hy sal weer daarvoor vra
<Kilos> dit was agter die ander venstertjie
<Squirm> hi
<nuvolari> dit is die keyring se password
<Kilos> is dit nou gedoen nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> oh hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> Kilos: jip
<Kilos> ok dankie baie
<nuvolari> Kilos: is daar 1 of 2
<nuvolari> ?
<Squirm> nuvolari: so when's the next visit?
<nuvolari> oom moet die ander en dan uitvee
<Kilos> een
<nuvolari> okei
<nuvolari> dan is dit five
<nuvolari> *fine
<Kilos> is dit reg nou?
<Kilos> yay dankie baie
<nuvolari> Squirm: dunno :-/ When I can ski :P
<nuvolari> looks like you had fun
<Squirm> when?
<nuvolari> saw facebook pics you posted
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> that was end of last year
<nuvolari> oh :P
<Squirm> it's way too cold now :/
<Squirm> nuvolari: we had 30cm of snow a week ago
<Squirm> theres still snow on the ground
<nuvolari> oh my word :-/
<nuvolari> you must be freezing?
<Squirm> was
<Squirm> today was hot
<Squirm> it snowed a bit last Tuesday
<Squirm> school was cancelled cause of snow(just the fact it snowed and was fun to be in)
<Squirm> then it had melted by like 2pm
<Squirm> it snowed Tuesday night, from about 9pm to 7:30am
<Squirm> and school was cancelled due to the simple fact it wasn't possible to have
<Squirm> and electricity died.
<Squirm> ended up being cancelled till Sunday
<Squirm> they chaperoned the jo'burg and Durban kids back home
<nuvolari> geez
<Squirm> no electricity, means no water(pumps dont work)
<nuvolari> yeah, my one colleague went on a hiking trip in the Cape
<nuvolari> and they also had some troubles
<Squirm> so I ditched this place on Thursday. took 2.5hours to travel a normal 40min trip
<Squirm> power came back Friday evening
<magespawn> Squirm: where is that ?
<Squirm> magespawn: Mooi River
<magespawn> you at a school there?
<Squirm> magespawn: was, am now working here :P
<magespawn> just wierd did some work at Allans Butchery here in Hluhluwe, and their son was home from his school in mooiriver
<Squirm> I work at Treverton
<Squirm> all schools here would have been closed though
<Squirm> they must have been
<magespawn> think it was Treverton not sure though.
<Saffer69> yebo yebo  sipho sipho
<Kilos> hi Saffer69 
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> pwned
<Squirm> magespawn: how far is say Hluhluwe from Kokstad and Underberg?
<Squirm> ok, nevermind. I see Kokstad on the map. quite far
<Kilos> far
<Squirm> Kilos: where are you from again?
<Kilos> when before now in pta
<Kilos> pmb
<Kilos> and toti before that
<Squirm> cool
<Kilos> very cool here
<Kilos> freezing actually
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> I was referring to the other places, not pta :P
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> nuvolari: so you never answered my question properly
<Kilos> ** (seahorse:2772): CRITICAL **: seahorse_source_export_async: assertion `iface->export_async != NULL || iface->export_raw_async != NULL' failed
<Kilos> what does that mean
<Squirm> it failed
<Squirm> thought that might be obvious :/
<magespawn> Hluhluwe is about 280 kms north of Durban.
<magespawn> Squirm: ^
<Squirm> magespawn: I thought so
<Squirm> but then I google mapped it
<Squirm> I thought it was up by Empangeni
<Squirm> now that I actually zoom into where google is pointing me
<Squirm> it says the pharmacy is..
<Squirm> well, quite literally in the middle of nowhere. no roads, just trees
<magespawn> I put my shop on google maps, G&C Net Hluhluwe, I think that is accurate
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> seems I have it
<Squirm> I was up there last in...
<Squirm> oh wow, April last year
<magespawn> cool
<magespawn> good place to be nice and warm
<Squirm> have a friend in Zinkwazi who I go up and see when I can. but that's not very often and still not as far up
<Kilos> magespawn, i got nm working
<Kilos> but no auto dail yet
<Kilos> auto connect
<Kilos> that blocking updates to it works
<smile> bye :p
<charlvn> good evening
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> toods smile
<smile> thanks Kilos :)
<smile> charlvn: good evening, bye :)
<Kilos> sleep tight
<charlvn> ciao smile 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<smile> :)
<charlvn> so how's it going with you all?
<Kilos> not too bad ty and you?
<magespawn> coo Kilos
<magespawn> cool even
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just cant use apt-get update because nm is the first thing it wants to update
<magespawn> brb fish time.
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> i think i mislead pankreas a bit yesterday
<Kilos> if he connects to net while installing he will get it updated same time
<Kilos> hi Banlam bakuman Kerbero 
<Kilos> julle maar still ne
<Banlam> ons is maar besige studente :)
<Kerbero> indeed
<Kilos> mooi
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi Banlam
<psydroid> hoi Kerbero
<Banlam> evening psy
<Kerbero> goedenavond
<magespawn> hey all back
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<magespawn> cheers Kilos
<magespawn> night all
<charlvn> nn
 * Squirm yawns
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-15
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Tonberry SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> Hi there
<Squirm> hello SmilyBorg 
<jrgns> hi all
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly didnt get that email yet
<Kilos> lo nuvolari inetpro 
<superfly> morning Kilos, maiatoday and everyone else
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<Kilos> whew you guys got 2 kinds of weather, bad and very bad
<superfly> Kilos: sorry I haven't spoken to our sales lady yet, I'll do that today
<Kilos> np superfly 
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<DigiGram> almost started to feel like i'm the only ubuntu user around RSA, since so little people at our University uses it
<DigiGram> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> where are you
<Kilos> which varsity
<Kilos> hey zeref 
<DigiGram> North West University (Potch campus)
<Kilos> most of the other varsities have ubuntu users. must be some there you dont know about
<DigiGram> I think the main problem is our network weren't friendly to any OS other than XP and Win7, and the die hard Linux geeks around prefer Fedora
<DigiGram> No Idea really why I chose Ubuntu in that case, but I'm glad I did
<Kilos> ubuntu rocks
<DigiGram> the network has in the meantime opened up to everything, and now Windows is harder to get connected than Ubuntu, Android, iOS, or almaost any other
<Kilos> how come you took so long to come on here
<Kilos> lol
<DigiGram> I forgot about ubuntu-za until I saw a post about some 12.04 CD's on our forum, decided to have a look at the site and irc
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> what release are you using DigiGram 
<Kilos> you must come attend our monthly meeting on the 20th at 19.30
<DigiGram> Well, on my office PC I need to use Win7, but on my office server I run Ubuntu 12.04, and my Laptop at home is currently on lubuntu 11.10
<Kilos> hehe you ca get xchat for the office pc and still visit here
<Kilos> can
<DigiGram> my bootable flashdrives for use on campus and troubleshooting also has lubuntu 11.10 and Lucy Puppy, based on ubuntu Lucid I presume 
<DigiGram> I stay away from xchat, when I start I cant stop hehehe
<DigiGram> but it is installed
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just set it so it only comes here, very quiet here because everyone is at work
<DigiGram> just having a struggle with DLink wifi card in the server, but my old dongles work perfectly until I can fix that issue
<DigiGram> lol
<Kilos> hi drussell only way i got arpound the nm prob was to lock it to what the cd installed before updating
<Kilos> in synaptic and aptitude
<drussell> Kilos: interesting, so it's a regression? that's worth mentioning in the bug if you've not already
<Kilos> i dunno how to add further comments there, dont seem to have the right link or something
<Kilos> took 4 clean installs to work it out
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> Kilos: which bug number?
<Kilos> sec tumbleweed 
<Kilos> i gotta go find it online . lost all mails locally
<drussell> tumbleweed / Kilos : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1033579
<Kilos> ty drussell 
<Kilos> messed up at first got it linked to firefox but one of the bug trackers said he would change it
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I don't see anything in there about it working at release but regressing in post release updates
<Kilos> maybe it was given a new number tumbleweed 
<Kilos> im trying to find the name of the bug tracker guy that said he would move it from firefox
<tumbleweed> it was moved to network-manager
<Kilos> ah with same bug number?
<tumbleweed> yes
<Kilos> well, can i give you what i had to do to keep it working here?
<tumbleweed> please explain it in the bug
<Kilos> or give me the correct link to be able to go explain what i had to do?
<tumbleweed> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> nee man. by the time ive read that to the end ive forgotten the beginning
<Kilos> minimal short term memory in this head
<DigiGram> well I like the author's humour
<tumbleweed> writing good bug reports is hard
<DigiGram> bug reports submitted to me are always accurate. They always say it's not working as expected, which turns out to be true, to bad I have to go and find the issue at hand
<Kilos> lol
<DigiGram> well, my software are intended for users thats not even computer literate, so I can't really ask them for a decent bug report
<Kilos> i battle with this launchpad bug thing. i get a page that gives me these options
<Kilos> mute all emails from this bug
<Kilos> stop receiving comments from this bug
<Kilos> only receive email when this bug is closed
<Kilos> unsubscribe from this bug
<Kilos> but cant see where to further comment on same bug
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> will try report a new one and link them somehow
<Kilos> tumbleweed, ^^
 * Squirm yawns
<tumbleweed> Kilos: you can comment at the bottom of the page
<tumbleweed> Kilos: you want to receive e-mail from the bug, your ouwouldn't know when there are new comments
<Kilos> it doesnt give me the option
<tumbleweed> are you logged in?
<tumbleweed> (top right corner)
<Kilos> yes
<tumbleweed> then at the bottom of the page, you'll see an "Add comment" box
<Kilos> top right corner shows my name and logout button
<tumbleweed> good
<tumbleweed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1033579 <- scroll to the bottom
<DigiGram> Pro's of working at an University, uncapped internet with speeds like this: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2120673249.png
<Kilos> tumbleweed, does that explain it better?
<Kilos> what i had to do to get around the prob that is
<tumbleweed> I'll wave that at the network-manager guy
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> after 3 weeks of 12.04
<Kilos> maybe now well get somewhere
<Kilos> oh tumbleweed also ask him to come here for more info please then he can tell me exactly what he wants and i can do it while he is here
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I think he's asleep right now. lives in canada
<tumbleweed> but he can find your IRC nick on launchpad
<Kilos> so late tonight then
<Kilos> yeah the ubuntuone guy found me
<Kilos> i will just add the info on the report as well
<Kilos> they can shoot me when the bug is fixed
<DigiGram> atleast you get your modem to work Kilos :)
<Kilos> lol yeah was stressfull for weeks even used cell to get updates and get here
<Kilos> useless having a modem and having to plug in a fone to get online
<DigiGram> still trying to get my iBurst modem to work on ubuntu, will have a go at it again next weekend
<DigiGram> first need to finish my wife's blog design
<Kilos> there is lots of info online about iburst probs and fixes and advice too to get another modem
<DigiGram> for some reason that advice does not work for me. EEBKAC probably
<Kilos> lol i have messed up so many times following advice to edit this and that
<Kilos> is it a usb modem
<DigiGram> couple of clean installs inbetween to make sure I did not try to edit upon a faulty edit hehe
<Kilos> with sim and all
<Kilos> lol i have installed 12.04 7 times now
<DigiGram> jip, usb modem, so ibdriver should work, but yeah, for me it does not work with the kernel
<DigiGram> not sure if its working with a sim, as far as I know its more based on WiFi than GSM, but I can be wrong
<tumbleweed> Kilos: btw, I have a hard time understanding your replies on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibid/+bug/1032267 are you saying that the fixed package works?
<Kilos> tumbleweed, i coundnt get that to install so dunno
<tumbleweed> Kilos: if you enable proposed, that version sohuld be available
<Kilos> and will need to join #ibid to get it to join my channel
<Kilos> will get you there and we can work through it, when you have time
<Kilos> lemme first go find that mail and try though
<Kilos> sjoe tumbleweed where is an enable proposed button?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: software sources
<Kilos> oh no on that link
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro missed an announcement by Vodacom to drop prices for prepaid data?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> if they can match the 8ta special lotsa peeps will smile
<inetpro> I see that a MyGig3 is now down to 6.5c per MB
<inetpro>  https://www.vodacom.co.za/personal/phonesandpackages/datapriceplans/broadbandstandardplans
<DigiGram> so R200 for 3GB?
<inetpro> DigiGram: yep
<DigiGram> good speed?
<DigiGram> I get 10GB per month with 10GB nighttime for R198pm from iBurst, but you do net get more that 1mbps and not covered everywhere
<inetpro> well I guess that just depends on your signal
 * inetpro has experienced 7Mbps at home with VC though not for a long time
<inetpro> I generally am happy with anything above 1MBps
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im happt at anything over 200kB/s
<DigiGram> its bad when you get used to uncapped with this: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2120673249.png
<Kilos> best been 400 for 20 secs
<inetpro> s/1MBps/1Mbps/
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> yes that would be problematic
<DigiGram> and thats just becuase I'm connected on a 100Mb/s line, the guys with gigabit lines get up to 300Mb/s
<DigiGram> but after a few gigs per hour they throttle you, not an issue though
<inetpro> I wish that could be the norm for most users 
<inetpro> TV would be dead already
<DigiGram> yeah me too. well, chat later.... lunch time
<DigiGram> (what TV? who has TV? hehe)
<inetpro> DigiGram: enjoy the lunch
<Kilos> inetpro, the source name for ibid is freenode hey?
<inetpro> Kilos: waarvan praat jy?
<Kilos> as jy ibid-setup doen
<inetpro> shucks, lemme check
<Kilos> QP join nie my kanaal nie
<Kilos> so dunno what i did wrong
 * inetpro don't have something called source name in the ibid.ini
<Kilos> when you run ibid-setup
<inetpro> ai, ek sal nie weet nie
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> te lank terug dit gedoen
<Kilos> en ek moes by atrum geregistreer het een of ander tyd maar as ek nou daar gaan sien dit my as guest****
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> kan jy die link onthou wat ek hier gebruik het om hulle te join
<inetpro> Kilos: perhaps paste the output on slexy then somebody may be able to help
<Kilos> tumbleweed, link for #ibid please
<inetpro> Kilos: irc.atrum.org
<Kilos> inetpro, the output of the ibid startup?
<inetpro> Kilos: yebo yes
<Kilos> it had something in front to be able to join from here
<Kilos> like irc:irc.atrum.org
<Kilos> was that it
<tumbleweed> what IRC client do you use?
<Kilos> xchat
<tumbleweed> select the atrum network on the left, then join #ibid
<tumbleweed> if you aren't connected to atrum, connect to it
<Kilos> thats what i need to know how to do
<inetpro> Kilos: how do you connect to freenode?
<Kilos> hmmm in the setup thing but if i go to another one i lose freenode
<Kilos> when i first went to atrum someone added a bit in front of irc.atrum.org and i could right click connect
<tumbleweed> Kilos: Xchat->Network list
<tumbleweed> select atrum
<tumbleweed> click connect
<tumbleweed> now you're connected to both networks
<Kilos> no atrum here
<tumbleweed> then add it
<tumbleweed> it's not there by default
<Kilos> just add irc.atrum.org
<tumbleweed> click add. Enter Atrum as the name
<tumbleweed> select it
<tumbleweed> click edit
<tumbleweed> change the server to irc.atrum.org/6667
<tumbleweed> put #ibid in favorite channels
<Kilos> ty i try that
<inetpro> Kilos: now that should explain how things work on irc
<inetpro> the shortcut is just a shortcut which doesn't teach you anything
<Kilos> grr it wont change when editing to irc.atrum.org/6667 stays at newserver/6667
<inetpro> Kilos: what takes you so long?
<tumbleweed> double click, change it. press enter
<inetpro> hmm... xchat not so cool after all?
<Kilos> no man its me im sure
<Kilos>  Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<Kilos>  Cycling to next server in irc.atrum.org/6667...
<Kilos> * Disconnected ().
<Kilos> keeps repeating that
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: ok what happens when you try with the link irc://irc.atrum.org ?
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i got it
<inetpro> what was wrong?
<Kilos> but that link i can right click here and go connect
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> me
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> entered irc.atrum.org/6667 by new server
<Kilos> then didnt do the edit and just call it Atrum in the right place or something
<Kilos> but its there now and i will soon make a backup 
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> but it sees me as Guest|29941
<Kilos> and i gotta work out how or where to find it i registered there
<Kilos> i used to visit from here and i was me
<Kilos> inetpro, dont ai me man
<Kilos> you getting cheeky like vhata
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> qp werk
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<inetpro> Kilos: mooi
 * inetpro sal later kyk wat jy gedoen het
<Kilos> was n dom ding in die ibid.ini
<inetpro> skuus, as ek skielik besig is vergeet ek omk op te volg
<inetpro> gelukkig is ander gereed om te help
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi :p
<zeref> hi tumbleweed: i'm busy creating my setup.py file. during the initial installation of the program the program needs to create some files and store them in the users home directory. 
<zeref> i've got a file called create.py, do i include that file in the setup.py file, or add in the the setup() function as script?
<zeref> *a
<tumbleweed> zeref: you shouldn't do that in installation
<tumbleweed> what about multi-user systems, for example
 * jrgns considers lit matches under his nails as a viable alternative to testing untestable code...
<tumbleweed> it's better to create the files in the home directory the first time the app is run
<tumbleweed> also, please use http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<zeref> thanks, can you point me in the direction to create files on when the program is run the 1st time?
<zeref> s/on/when/
<zeref> oh wait, nvm
<not_found> alo all
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> hi uncle Kilos
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za welcome back
<Trixar_za> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> wb smile 
<Kilos> DigiGram, you on from home now?
<smile> hi Kilos :) thanks :p
<nuvolari> aloha
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, smile, Trixar_za, not_found, zeref 
<not_found> o/ nuvolari
<Kilos> lo nuvolari wen jy
<Trixar_za> Hi nuvolari
<smile> hi nuvolari :p
<smile> is he your uncle ;)
<charlvn> good evening
<not_found> hi charlvn
<nuvolari> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> hi not_found 
<charlvn> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> smile: not my uncle, but each of our's 
<nuvolari> :P
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<charlvn> Maaz: weather rotterdam
<Maaz> charlvn: Too many places match rotterdam: Rotterdam, Netherlands and Rotterdam, New York
<charlvn> Maaz: weather rotterdam netherlands
<Maaz> charlvn: In Rotterdam, Netherlands at 5:55 PM CEST on August 15, 2012: 28°C; Humidity: 54%; Wind: ESE at 18 km/h; Conditions: Light Rain; Sunrise/set: 6:26 AM CEST/9:05 PM CEST; Moonrise/set: 3:58 AM CEST/7:33 PM CEST
 * charlvn wants to die
<smile> nuvolari: lol :p
<charlvn> hi smile 
<smile> Maaz: no coffee for me
<Maaz> smile: Huh?
<smile> charlvn: :)
 * nuvolari hands charlvn a rope
<charlvn> smile: is it that warm in belgium too?
<smile> yeah :) exceptional
<smile> +- 32 degrees
<charlvn> i am half way dead
<charlvn> pick up my remains and scatter them across the ocean
<charlvn> the north sea preferably
<smile> :o
<charlvn> or lay me to rest in lapland
<smile> charlvn: too hot? :p
<charlvn> yeah
<charlvn> i am not good with this weather
<charlvn> they say it is going to get even worse
<charlvn> i can't imagine worse
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn, nuvolari and Kilos!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<nuvolari> thanks maaz
<nuvolari> pfft
<nuvolari> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier nuvolari my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, ty\
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> how's it going
<Kilos> gooood
<charlvn> glad to hear
<Kilos> nm working and my ibid working
<Kilos> im happy
<charlvn> i see we have a meeting upcoming monday?
<Kilos> 20th
 * not_found is off that night so that is good news
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh my thats only 5 days away
<Kilos> date didnt show here
<Kilos> inetpro, agenda planning time
<charlvn> smile: by the way, i am going to antwerpen soon for a day
<charlvn> any recommendations on what i can do while i am there?
<charlvn> i have the whole day free, i am just doing it for the lols
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> boys will be boys
<smile> charlvn: cool :)
<smile> charlvn: you can watch a movie :) ^^
<smile> or visit "het paleis"
<charlvn> lol
<smile> "het paleis" <- toneel, don't know how to say it in English
<smile> :p
<charlvn> ah i see
<charlvn> nice
<charlvn> i think they just call it a "play" in english
<smile> ok :)
<smile> ^^
<smile> charlvn: you can visit all the shops ;)
<charlvn> yeah that will be nice
<charlvn> and eat some real belgian frieten
<charlvn> and drink some belgian beer!
<smile> lol ;)
<smile> :)
<smile> charlvn: and of course buy some good belgian chocolate
<smile> :p
<charlvn> ah good one!
<smile> :)
<charlvn> ok i'm off to go do some offline stuff
<charlvn> have a good evening all!
<charlvn> ciao
<zeref> c3
<smile> he's gone :o
<smile> :p
<smile> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422312_263569703754246_1909875723_n.jpg <- good one if he's coming to belgium
<smile> :p
<Kerbero> wow
<Kerbero> awesome
<Kerbero> met een paar homo's die daaronder douchen
<Symmetria> anyone here who is in johannesburg next week and wishes to learn about peering etc
<Symmetria> there is a free conference next week at the hilton
<Symmetria> thats well worth attending
<Symmetria> www.afpif.org
<Kerbero> hmm
<psydroid> if it's going to be about aiming and firing, you can count me in
<Kerbero> sounds way too mnuch like afpis
<Kerbero> but Symmetria, i would have really liked it but i'm in CPT
<Symmetria> heh, well, for anyone who is there, its honestly going to be well worth being there
<Symmetria> you can put some of the big guns in the industry on the spot for one thing :P
<Symmetria> because there are going to be some very very big names there
<Kilos> Maaz, seen magespawn
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 22 hours, 10 minutes and 45 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-08-14 21:45:25 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-08-14 22:03:24 SAST
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> that took long
<Kilos> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Symmetria> woot
<Kilos> hope they energise bots
<Symmetria> just landed the contract to help out another nren with design and implementation
 * Symmetria is happy
<Kilos> good Symmetria will pay for new pc
<Symmetria> heh would pay for a coupla those :P
<Symmetria> my time when working up in Africa isnt cheap lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> heh Im generally charging around a thousand dollars a day excluding travel and accomodation
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> heh 21 day contract = worth a fortune
<Kilos> whew you might just be able to afford some Kentucky
<smile> Maaz: hello
<Maaz> Hello smile
<smile> :)
<Symmetria> lol
<smile> Maaz: I wanna hug you
<Maaz> smile: What?
<smile> Maaz: To hug, you know?
<Maaz> smile: Sorry...
<smile> :p
<smile> ^^
<smile> great. :D
<Kilos> tell him you love him smile 
<smile> Maaz: I love you
<Maaz> smile Don't embarrass youself. You aren't a cyber chick
<smile> :p
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> Maaz: You are a cyber chick
<Maaz> smile: I already know stuff about You
<smile> Maaz: that's cool
<Maaz> smile: Huh?
<smile> Maaz: it's cool
<Maaz> smile: What?
<smile> xD
<smile> Maaz: Kilos knows you
<Maaz> smile: Sorry...
<smile> Maaz: Where are you from?
<Maaz> smile: Erk, dunno
<Kilos> smile, he is a python bot
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> ibid
<smile> Kilos: I know :)
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> good night :)
<smile> thanks
<Kilos> Maaz, announce We have our monthly meeting on Monday night guys and need to sort the agenda so peeps can add ideas
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! We have our monthly meeting on Monday night guys and need to sort the agenda so peeps can add ideas
<Kilos> brb
<Kilos> hmm
<Symmetria> <3, going to Kinshasa for 3 weeks
<Kilos> you get around hey
<Symmetria> heheh yeah I do
<Symmetria> ask the ladies :p
 * Symmetria laughs
<Squirm> early night for me tonight
<Squirm> night people
<Symmetria> gnight
<Kilos> night
<Squirm> body clock is wired to a much later night. so might see you later :P
<Kilos> oki
<Symmetria> my body clock is non-existant
<Symmetria> and I have such chronic insomnia right now its not even a joke
<Symmetria> Ive been getting less than 4 hours sleep a night
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> inetpro, jy nog steeds besig?
<nuvolari> not_found: when you get a chance, youtube 'Tareq Alsaadi' and feast on his heli-skills
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> wb magespawn superfly 
<superfly__> -_-
<superfly__> we're getting less of these "no ping reply" issues, but they still exist
<Kilos> whew came back tail and all
<magespawn> Hey Kilos superfly
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Brb
<magespawn> Back again
<Kilos> that was quick
<magespawn> Stll cannot contect to my quassel core
<magespawn> So back on the androirc for tonight
<Kilos> always something
<Kilos> it worked a coupla days ago
<superfly> magespawn: QuasselDroid works fine on my Kindle Fire\
<magespawn> It was working but think there was a problem at the shops internet today
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> superfly know any good python ide/editors for android?
<superfly> magespawn: I was just looking at a few the other day
<superfly> I installed DroidEdit Free, and it looks like it does the job
<magespawn> I found all sorts of other stuff 
<superfly> what did you find?
<inetpro> Kilos: ja
<magespawn> VIM and Terminal IDE
<superfly> magespawn: i just found one called touchqode that looks good
<Kilos> inetpro, daai agenda lienk hier bo is vir die meet maandag ne?
<inetpro> Kilos: ja
<Kilos> dankie
<inetpro> ja
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> good evening everybody
<magespawn> Have got that installed as well superfly, will check it out too
<magespawn> Hi inetpro
<Kilos> brb
<magespawn> superfly have you seen appliness?
<superfly> no
<magespawn> Digital mag about mobile programming, think it is the play store 
<magespawn> Has a library download to read the mag
<magespawn> App^
<magespawn> Looks like it might have a few bugs though, the issues i downloaded before apparently need to be downloaded again. But it is free so far.
<magespawn> Kilos please remind me to send you that info tomrrow
<Kilos> magespawn, what info?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> ok ty will do
<Kilos> ok night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> eish forgot QP
<magespawn> Good night all.
<zeref> hmmmm
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-16
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> cremora minora
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> you early
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> only us here
<magespawn> the early bird gets the worm
<magespawn> so #ubuntu-za is now wormless
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos chomps my share of them worms
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back still not sure what is wrong with quasselcore and now need to do other work first
<Kilos> k
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> morning SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> Morning
<magespawn> hi Squirm SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hi magespawn
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> right now things are as they should be
<Kilos> hmmm yoyo
<magespawn> quassel is going again
<Kilos> what was wrong magespawn ?
<magespawn> looks like the core had stopped
<Kilos> or what caused it to not work last night
<magespawn> not quite sure ping replys were very slow
<Kilos> these things are sent to test us
<magespawn> so maybe it was working but just taking to long to connect
<magespawn> I am also steaming the radio over the same line
<magespawn> streaming
<Kilos> you connect to it from your fone? from home?
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> and over the local network when I am in the shop
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i shoulda been 30 years younger
<Kilos> member i told you that cpu was warming up but no beeps or anything
<Kilos> found the prob
<jrgns> monring all
<Kilos> whoever sold the mb to ian had tried to remove the cpu with a screwdriver and damaged the connections on the mb
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> monring to you too
<magespawn> that sucks, can you fix it?
<Kilos> nope the fool ripped the gold connectors outa their holes
<Kilos> had to use 2 pairs of glasses and a magnifying glass to see it though
<Kilos> peeps are so crooked
<Kilos> and stupid, cpu lifts easy with fingers if you unlock it first
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> i had a board in the shop where the person had put the ram in back to front
<Kilos> what about the slot?
<magespawn> exactly, they just forced it in
<Kilos> can only go one way
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> apparently not
<magespawn> can go anyway you make it
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> old saying
<Kilos> met force can jy jou finger in jou poepol afbreek
<magespawn> lol
<inetpro> who stole all the worms?
<inetpro> good mornings to everyone
<jrgns> morning
<Kilos> yo inetpro hows you
<Kilos> i see you still scroll back
 * inetpro will be awake in a few hours 
<Kilos> k
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<magespawn> we can keep worms but only on special request
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> bbl going to do some ressearch
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> DigiGram_, welcome to our twitter announcements
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> I had a look at how many IT related businesses are in or near Brackenfell
<Trixar_za> It's quite a few
<Kilos> now to find the right one and get employment there
<Trixar_za> What other WYSIWYG tools are there in Linux besides Bluefish?
<Trixar_za> I used to know a few, but I've forgotten most of them
<Trixar_za> :P
<tonberryE352> tools that do what?
<Kilos> lol old man
<Trixar_za> Website design
<tonberryE352> don't know, never tried..
<Kerbero> kompozer
<Kerbero> but i would not use it if i were you
<Kerbero> just code the site by hand
<tonberryE352> the sites i maintain are butt ugly and hand written
<Kilos> Maaz, google linux WYSIWYG tools
<Maaz> Kilos: "Linux/UNIX WYSIWYG Editors - Web Design / HTML - About.com" http://webdesign.about.com/od/htmleditors/tp/aatpwyslinux.htm :: "20 Best HTML Editors for Linux and UNIX - Web Design / HTML ..." http://webdesign.about.com/od/linuxunixhtmleditors/tp/best_linux_html_editors.htm :: "25 Useful WYSIWYG Editors Reviewed | Smashing Magazine" http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/05/06/25-wysiwyg-editors-reviewed/ :: "BlueGriffon 1.0 Released: O
<Kerbero> your best bet is still dreamweaver in windows
<Kilos> hi tonberryE352 
<tonberryE352> hallo
<Kilos> and Kerbero 
<Kerbero> dag
<Kilos> second link Trixar_za  20 of them
<tonberryE352> does it count as wysiwyg if you have a browser window open on auto refresh?
<Kilos> grr power cut
<Trixar_za> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty Trixar_za 
<DigiGram_> <tonberryE352> does it count as wysiwyg if you have a browser window open on auto refresh? --> for me it works like that...
<tonberryE352> pretty much what i do as well
<tonberryE352> sans the auto refresh
<superfly> ohi
<superfly> if you can't get your design right, then no matter what tool you use, you'll end up with an ugly/unusable site
<superfly> stay away from WYSIWYG, it only hides the problem and makes it worse
<tonberryE352> that and dont use php...
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> tonberryE352: that too :-)
<superfly> hi Kilos
<tonberryE352> its harder to code good php than good c...
<tonberryE352> at least c has valgrind to tell you where you screwed up
<jrgns> can i introduce you to phpmd and other tools?
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<DigiGram_> then what do you prefer instead of php?
<tonberryE352> dont know yet
<tonberryE352> maybe python
<tonberryE352> just not php again
<DigiGram_> haven't tried python on the web before, but I like python, will look at that next time
<tonberryE352> http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
<Trixar_za> Well, generally I just use a text editor, lighttpd or nginx web server with php and firefox to test stuff
<DigiGram_> same here
<Trixar_za> But ol' windows users need a more graphical approach
<DigiGram_> even on windows thats the way I do it
<Trixar_za> Oh and lots and lots of googling
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Mostly because php is a pain
<DigiGram_> I find the doc's to be rather well constructed
<DigiGram_> but I must admit, its not close to as easy as Python
<superfly> Python FTW
<DigiGram_> I got introduced to Python during Sebastian Thruns AI class, from there on during udacity courses I decided to switch to Python, and now I'm using PyQt with it
<Trixar_za> I never really learned GUI programming as a whole
<Trixar_za> :p
<Kilos> how do you know if your cpu is a 32bit 0or 64bit cpu?
<Kerbero> well i guess it should say when you do
<Kerbero> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Kilos> ty
<Kerbero> but i can't find it on mine now
<Kilos> worked kiff here ty
<Kerbero> ahh
<Kilos> tons of info
<Kerbero> if it has "lm" it is 64
<Kerbero> "pm" for 32
<Kerbero> under the flags section
<Kerbero> awk '$1 ~ /flags/ && $0 ~ / lm / {print "64-bit CPU"}' /proc/cpuinfo
<Kilos> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat 
<Kerbero> that command works quite nicely too
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> no output
<Kilos> must be a 32
<Kerbero> ok then you have a 32bit
<Kilos> ty Kerbero 
<Kilos> so my server cd wont work, it be 64b
<Kerbero> if you run
<Kerbero> lshw -class processor
<DigiGram_> I need to learn awk
<Kerbero> then there it should say "width: XXXX"
<DigiGram_> dang this "old" pc I got to make a small backup/print server from is better than my workstation at hom...
<Kilos> yeah width 32 bits
<Trixar_za> bbl
<zeref> hurrrmmm
<zeref> tumbleweed: when i build my program, i get: non-standard-dir-in-usr usr/ui/, i had a look see at http://lintian.debian.org/tags but it does not say what to do about it.
<superfly> zeref: what language/type of app?
<zeref> python + Gtk
<superfly> Python stuff should be built using setup.py and then your package should take care of installing it
<superfly> zeref: this is the debian package for one of my open source projects that is written in PyQt4: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openlp-core/openlp/debian-package/files
<zeref> superfly: I have a setup.py file in there, i'm following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python
<superfly> zeref: are you following CDDB or debhelper?
<zeref> debhelper
<superfly> good
<zeref> i'm also using http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.en.html for the debian folder
<inetpro> tonberryE352 and others: when you say you use auto refresh do you mean having the code built in to the page as you develop or do you use a browser addon? And what browser addon do you use for auto refresh?
<inetpro> interesting idea
<tonberryE352> auto in my case means my finger
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> I guess it's as easy as that
<DigiGram> F5 hehe
<DigiGram> or you can add a bit of code in your php to refresh the page each second
<inetpro> I see that there is a firefox addon as well https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/reloadevery/
<inetpro> and probably for chrome and others as well
<inetpro> but I haven't tried it
<tumbleweed> zeref: usr/ui is not a standard directory, no
<tumbleweed> zeref: I suggest putting everything in /usr/share/$package
<zeref> do i set that in the setup.py file?
<tumbleweed> generally, the easiest approach is to call setup.py with --install-lib /usr/share/$package --install-data /usr/share/$package (or something like that)
<zeref> lost me there, lol. Is there a guide somewhere?
<tumbleweed> I mean, don't do anything special *in* the setup.py
<tumbleweed> just tell it to install the data somewhere sensible when you call it in debian/rules
<tumbleweed> because the somewhere sensible for a package is different to the somewhere sensible for someone installing from source
<zeref> oh, i see
<zeref> thanks
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> inetpro, koffietyd dan kan jy begin werk
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<inetpro> Kilos: dankie
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: tks
<Maaz> For you I killa de bull
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> yay, fixed :D
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Unity 2D Removed from Ubuntu 12.10 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/unity-2d-removed-from-ubuntu-12-10
<inetpro> interestint that ^^
<inetpro> interesting as well
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> ha ha ha maar ek is dom
<Kilos> ek kan mos sudo aptitude hold firefox doen
<Kilos> my weer 30m gekos vandag
<Kilos> grrr
<smile> Hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> I switched over to Enlightenment :)
<Kilos> whats that?
<smile> an window manager, commonly used as desktop environment
<smile> Kilos: very lightweight :)
<Kilos> what were you using
<smile> Unity
<smile> It can't be more different, Kilos 
<Kilos> does it look like gnome2
<smile> Yeah, but more modern :)
<Kilos> top and bottom panels?
<smile> only bottom :)
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i got spoiled with gnome2
<smile> :P
<Kilos> i think it is more efficient than unity
<smile> well Unity is good, but Enlightenment is better ;)
<smile> I was running live cd mode in 130 megabyte ram :o
<Kilos> did you use gnome2
<smile> including some small programs
<smile> of course i did :)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> unity hud requires already 100 megabyte xD
<Kilos> you tink unity is better than gnome2?
<Kilos> think
<smile> Nope, but it's evolving :)
<smile> and one day it may become better :)
<Kilos> have you looked at cinnamon
<Kilos> im tempted to try it
<smile> yes, Kilos 
<smile> but it's not what I was looking for
<Kilos> and?
<Kilos> oh you breaking away from the gnome2 look
<smile> Kilos: I'm only accepting changes that make my life easier or better
<smile> :)
<smile> So no cinnamon, gnome3 or unity for me anymore
<Kilos> can you add panels?
<smile> yes, 4 :o
<Kilos> hmmm
<smile> Kilos: not enough for you? ;)
<Kilos> how big is the download for Enlightenment
<Kilos> yes i like top and bottom
<Kilos> with 9 desktops
<smile> Kilos: enlightenment I don't know, but bodhi is about 500 megabyte :)
<Kilos> eish
<smile> I'll look for you
<smile> they have smaller versions too
<Kilos> no ill stay on unity then
<smile> 525.9 MB <- bodhi (complete linux distribution) :p
<Kilos> too much
<smile> not for me :)
<smile> ubuntu is about 700 megabyte :p
<Kilos> yes but i didnt have to download it
<Kilos> i got a genuine cd
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<smile> Kilos: okay :p
<psydroid> hi Kilos and smile
<Kilos> hmm busy channel this
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Android83> evening all
<smile> bye everyone :)
<smile> see ya in two days :)
<Kilos> ok be good
<magedroid> cheers smile
<Kilos> hi and
<Kilos> lol
<smile> Kilos: thanks :)
<Kilos> yo magedroid 
<Kilos> enjoy smile 
<smile> :D
<magedroid> hey Kilos
<Kilos> nothing happening here tonight
<magedroid> brb
<magedroid> Hey Kilos
<magedroid> Quite night
<Kilos> hey magedroid 
<Kilos> quiet ya
<Kilos> them fones start with an auto caps letter?
<magedroid> Something like thatnyes
<Kilos> lol
<magedroid> And cannot ty0e either
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> superfly, if i install nvidia-current and on reboot the screen goes to 640x480 resolution again will aptitude remove nvidia-current let my screen be ok again?
<Kilos> dont feel like another clean install
<superfly> Kilos: not necessarily, but if you remove nvidia-* then that should get rid of it
<superfly> magedroid: I agree, it is difficult to type with an on-screen keyboard
<Kilos> ty superfly i dunno why it did that last time. i didnt see anywhere in the conf that it was to be set  to that stupid size
<magedroid> superfly also not too sure what is stopping me from getting through to my quassel at the shop
<magedroid> Will have to check firewalls and port forwarding tomrrow
<magedroid> Also the ddclient make sure that is updating correctly
<magedroid> Good night all.
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-17
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> you early
<jrgns> morning
<jrgns> i'm usually in at 7 :)
<jrgns> so a bit late, actually
<jrgns> i just don't speak up until later
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lol
<jrgns> but thnx for noticing :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im the greeting bot you know
<jrgns> hehe
<jrgns> so nice to be greeted by an automaton
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> better than being lurked apon
<jrgns> hehe
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning Squirm 
<Kilos> wish i could tab complete morning
<Kilos> i often type mor tab
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> it's bad, Im about to start relying on tab completion in bash
<Squirm> it is actually quite handy
<Squirm> until you start pushing tab more times to try and find something than it would have done just to type it out
<Trixar_za> Well, I do cheat and sometimes type something wrong just so I can use xchat to correct it for me :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tell me what i use by method and credential please
<Kilos> authenticate <account> [on source] using <method> [<credential>]
<Squirm> Kilos: what's that for?
<Kilos> account=Kilos  and source=freenode
<Kilos> for my ibid
<Squirm> I don't know
<Kilos> magespawn, and inetpro know but they will be a while still
<Kilos> the pro is still asleep
<Kilos> and mage most likely chsing rhinos
<Kilos> chasing
<Kilos> hehe deegee__  where might drussel be
<Squirm> Kilos: is that in the config file?
<Kilos> its to get permissions Squirm 
<Kilos> Maaz, permissions
<Maaz> Kilos: Permissions: none
<Kilos> Maaz, how do i use auth
<Maaz> Kilos: Adds and removes authentication credentials and permissions. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   authenticate <account> [on source] using <method> [<credential>]
<Maaz>   auth <credential>
<Maaz>   (grant|revoke|remove) <permission> (to|from|on) <username> [when authed]
<Maaz>   permissions [for <username>]
<Maaz>   list permissions
<Kilos> those things Squirm 
<Kilos> first one
<Kilos> lol my bot says shes not my bitch
<Trixar_za> He probably didn't see it if he's using the same ZNC version as me :P
<Trixar_za> Kind of flooded us out and the ZNC just detached from the channel for a bit
<Trixar_za> :p
<Kilos> eish
<Squirm> Trixar_za: what's that?
<Squirm> I wasn't dtached
<Squirm> s/dtached/detached
<Kilos> Trixar_za, who is he?
<Trixar_za> Maybe my flood module is loaded while yours isn't
<Squirm> Kilos: don't mind us
<Squirm> we go way back
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh you and Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> Yeah, we've known each other for years
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> yet I've never met him
<Trixar_za> Like 6 years now
<Kilos> thats the joy of the internet
<Squirm> yeah, get sick of a friend, just close irc
<Squirm> :P
<Trixar_za> Eh, I'm just online to feed my webcomic addiction
<Squirm> Kilos: which are lame, I might add
<Squirm> I havent even laughed at xkcd for a while :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you like commics Trixar_za ?
<Kilos> comics as well
 * Squirm kicks his MikroTik enclosure
<Squirm> 8, 5cm long screws
<Kilos> Trixar_za, if you get bored help fix nm
<Trixar_za> Well, Go Get a Roomie is hilarios
<Trixar_za> I so need to reboot
<Trixar_za> libao got updated and every time somebody says my nickname, it kind of slows down the system
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> ouch
 * jrgns is tempted to type Trixar_za a couple of times...
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> jrgns: like this? Trixar_za 
<Squirm> oh hai Trixar_za 
<Squirm> sup Trixar_za ?
<jrgns> no, more like Trizar_za
<jrgns> Trixar_za Trixar_za
<Trixar_za> :/
 * Squirm quickly makes a while loop
<Squirm> while True:
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> shame thats nasty
<jrgns> Squirm: while (Trixar_za is online)
<Squirm> Kilos: he'd do the same :/
<Kilos> he will be in 486 mode now now
<Kilos> poor Trixar_za 
<Squirm> :O
<Squirm> I'll chat later
<Squirm> going to put up this MikroTik and hope it works
<Squirm>  nevermind
<Squirm> I'll do it later
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> good luck Squirm 
<Kilos> yo plustwo 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<superfly> happy birthday tumbleweed!
<Kilos> happy birthday tumbles
<Kilos> how young now?
<tumbleweed> I calculate 28. Thanks
<superfly> tumbleweed: you must be right, Facebook agrees with you :-P
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> it passed the "even year, even age" parity test, too
 * tumbleweed has spent whole years believing I was a year older than I actually was. Presumably this only gets worse with age
<superfly> tumbleweed: I dunno, I have delusions of immaturity ;-)
<tumbleweed> heh
<Trixar_za> I keep thinking I'm 28
<Trixar_za> and I'm 27
<Trixar_za> so I know the feeling
<Trixar_za> :p
<Trixar_za> I'm running a year fast
<Trixar_za> Doesn't help when you have to quickly tell people your age and you have to correct yourself
<Kilos> authenticate <account> [on source] using <method> [<credential>]
<Kilos> tumbleweed, what do i use for method and credentials please
<Kilos> i know ive done it before but cant for the life of me work it out 
<Kilos> and on ibid vhata fights me
<tumbleweed> don't worry about him :)
<tumbleweed> generally, you don't need to use password authentication. Ibid will check if you have authenticated with nickserv
<Kilos> lol its just to refrain from being nasty back
<tumbleweed> I'll tell him to be nice to you :P
<Kilos> she keepstelling me she aint my bitch
<Kilos> ok ill go there again ty
<Kilos> just gotta inject a sickish sheep first
<tumbleweed> Kilos: looks like you are registered with nickserv, here
<tumbleweed> so your bot should recognise you
<tumbleweed> what does it say in the log?
<plustwo> hi Kilos o/
<plustwo> hi everyone
<Kilos> tumbleweed, in ibid.ini?
<tumbleweed> that's the config file
<tumbleweed> ibid.log
<Kilos> dont see a file like that in home
<Kilos> where is the cheeky bot hiding it?
<Kilos> got it
<Kilos> that dash search works
<Kilos> tumbleweed, http://slexy.org/view/s2MaMvglOe
<Kilos> very long sorry
<tumbleweed> 2012-08-17 07:52:47,870 INFO core.auth: Checking admin permission for None/5 (Kilos!~miles@8ta-150-203-82.telkomadsl.co.za): no
<tumbleweed> there's the problem. it doesn't recognise you at all
<Kilos> oh my
<tumbleweed> when you ran ibid-setup, it lets you configure the first admin user. you must have got something wrong
<Kilos> shall i run ibid-setup again?
<tumbleweed> yes
<Kilos> ok
<tumbleweed> you might have to delete it's database first, for it to work
<Kilos> thats the file with the funny thing in it hey?
<Kilos> ya ibid.db
<tumbleweed> yeah :)
<Kilos> lol now i cant kill her to restart
<Kilos> cheeky thing
<Kilos> tumbleweed, sorry to bug you but what is happening with that network manager bug. i see no advice replies or anything there.
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1033579?comments=all
<Kilos> is that guy dave on long leave
<Kilos> and ty for the help this morning
<Kilos> oh my drussell that be you that commented in that bug
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> looks like its either not even being noticed at all on that link
<Kilos> Superhuman, you here
<Kilos> ?
<drussell> Kilos: yup, I just changed it so that it's no longer marked as "incomplete" and waiting for info, as from what I've seen you've given all that's been asked for
<drussell> Kilos: one sec
<drussell> Kilos: if you can just confirm based on the comment I've just made, that'd be good
<Kilos> and its not new, there are hundreds or thousands of peeps that have nm probs with 12.04
<Kilos> ok i go see
<drussell> Kilos: one other thing... can you gather some additional debug information as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<Kilos> ok lemme try that
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> drussell, can i do that debugging? because I am still on nm as installed from cd. have put a hold on any updates
<Kilos> to nm that is
<drussell> Kilos: have you identified the exact package which causes the problem?
<drussell> Kilos: or have you just blocked all package updates?
<Kilos> network-manager does see the modem once it has been updated
<Kilos> i have blocked all updates to nm from the beginning. mine is as the cd installed it
<Kilos> im sure if the enable broadband would stay enabled the thing would work
<Kilos> but after updating it doesnt even see when you plug the modem in
<Kilos> i ran sudo aptitude hold network-manager and also forced nm to stay at the installed package in synaptic
<Kilos> drussell, ^^
<drussell> Kilos: ok so, if you make sure you have the CD versions of the package handy... remove the package hold, install the new versions, gather the debug logs, and then replace the newer versions with the older versions
<Kilos> im scared to even try a nm update. took 4 clean installs to get it working as is now
<drussell> Kilos: ahhh
<drussell> Kilos: ok, I understand
<Kilos> where do i actually fing the package that comes with the cd?
<Kilos> find
<Kilos> then i can put it on my desktop and use gdebi to install it maybe after doing a purge on the updated one if it doesnt work
<Kilos> or how can i just force the enable broadband to stay enabled
<Kilos> i dont think the nm package off the cd is in archives
<Kilos> drussell, ^^
<drussell> Kilos: the files are all on the cd, if you have that just get them from there
<Kilos> lol i have tried. will look again
<Kilos> dunno in which folder it might even be
<drussell> Kilos: I'll take a look a bit later, just buried under other things right now ;o)
<Kilos> ty drubin np
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ty drussell 
<jrgns> cheers all, have a good weekend
<Kilos> cheers jrgns you too
<Kilos> see you monday
<Kilos> hmm these guests that dont even greet
<Kilos> inetpro, jy was baie stil vandag
<zeref> heeehhh, package will be built in 4 days, o0o0
<Kilos> lo zeref Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> ton how does one open a .deb package to see whats inside
<Tonberry> archive manager?
<Kilos> will that let you look inside?
<Tonberry> i think so
<Kilos> or just go dump it somewhere
<Tonberry> i think it just opens it like any compressed file
<Kilos> ok im looking
<Tonberry> or whatever the normal archive opening thing in ubuntu is called
<Tonberry> think its called archive manager
<Kilos> whew theres lots stuff in there when you extract it
<Kilos> oh no im looking at my desktop in there somewhere
<Kilos> ah now we getting there
<Kilos> lotsa conf files in each folder
<Kilos> would something like this turn off the auto connect function
<Kilos> no-auto-default=00:0F:EA:D3:A5:BA,
 * Tonberry shrugs
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> tired
<Squirm> Kilos: what you looking for?
<Kilos> im looking for something that will make the enable mobile broadband be enabled all the time
<Kilos> not have to do it manually every startup
<Kilos> same as the enable network is enabled with default
<Squirm> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/howto_share_mobile_broadband_ubuntu_using_only_gui
<Squirm> if you edit your broadband properties
<Squirm> it looks like there is a "Connect Automatically" check box
<Kilos> are you looking at that link Squirm ?
<Squirm> yep
<Kilos> will take me a while to read all that
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> look at the Modem Setup
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> Tick the box to "Connect automatically", hit "Apply" and you are ready for the next stage of the setup, as in Figure 3.
<Kilos> i have done that 20 times it doesnt remember it because it needs to first have enable mobile broadband to be ticked
<Squirm> ah
<Kilos> im sure the whole prob hangs around that enable mobile broasdband
<Kilos> if i can find a way to enable it permanently im sure it will work
<Kilos> even worked finein 11.04
<Kilos> its the 12.04 that breaks completely after the first network-manager update
<Kilos> then it doesnt even see there is a usb modem in anymore
<Kilos> maybe its a managed=false that should be =true or something like that
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> well, I'm off
<Kilos> night Squirm 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> who said I'm going to sleep
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok enjoy
<Kilos> you said tired earlier member
<Kilos> funny lad, tired but not gonna sleep
<inetpro> Kilos: ek is altyd stil
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> even wanneer jy lawaai ne
<Kilos> my bot is reg inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: was daar iets verkeerd?
<Kilos> maar dis die ou dom een
<Kilos> ja man dit het nog nie op 12.04 gewerk nie
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> of met permissions in elk geval
<Kilos> kon nie admin kry nie
<Kilos> nou net network manager dan werk als
<Kilos> inetpro, daar is nog niks nuut by agenda nie
<Kilos> jy slaap te veel
<inetpro> Kilos: ai
<Kilos> lmga
<inetpro> weet nie of ek Maandag sal by wees nie
<inetpro> te veel ander prioriteite
<inetpro> so #ubuntu-za is tans minder belangrik op my agenda
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry
<Kilos> kinder goed?
<Kilos> familie goed?
<inetpro> wel, dit en werk en ander 
<Kilos> moenie worry nie ons sal vir jou n paar dinge doen
<inetpro> in die aande is ek moeg
<Kilos> jy word oud nou
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> is als darem ok inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: ja alles piekfyn dankie
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> geen nuwe pyne nie :-)
<Kilos> gedink jy gaan miskien tronk toe of iets
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> nee, net te besig
<Kilos> of die mafia is agter jou aan
<inetpro> geen tyd vir sulke nonsies nie 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: ek dink dis dalk ons aircon by die werk wat my die meeste pla
<inetpro> maak warm in plaas van koel
<Kilos> is dit so gestel of stukkend
<Kilos> gas uitgeloop
<inetpro> gereeld stukkend
<inetpro> so oud soos die berge
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> en hulle wil die ding nie ordentlik regmaak nie
<Kilos> op n tyd het ek hulle reg gemaak
<Kilos> en yskaste
<Kilos> maar alle gereedskap verkoop nou
<Kilos> hulle hoop julle sit n nuwe een in
<Kilos> lang pond
<inetpro> as ek so kyk is die ding deesdae baie afhankli van mense om gereeld te kyk dat alles funksioneer
<Kilos> ja maar aircon is ssos n yskas, as goed herstel hou di jare
<Kilos> net skoon hou
<Kilos> inetpro, ek gaan probeer om hierdie nvidia server settings te laat doen , as dit weer gaan na 640x480 resolusie sien ek jou miskien more
<Kilos> dit het nie n keuse gegee lass keer nie
<Kilos> laas
<Kilos> dis n auto ding lyk my
<Kilos> dit se net stop x en start x weer
<Kilos> maar ek moet reboot om dit te doen
<inetpro> Kilos: die ene is een van daai groot sentrale stelsels vir die hele gebou
<Kilos> eish hulle is duur
<inetpro> presies
<Kilos> onderhoud is belangrik
<inetpro> en die mense wat veronderstel is om na die goed kyk is net nie elke dag daar nie
<inetpro> elke vloer het 'n groot kamer van filters en goed
<inetpro> en die kamers is toegesluit
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> so geen manier om self te gaan kyk nie
<inetpro> enigste manier van verligting is om vensters oop te maak en hoop dat iemand iewers weer gaan kom om reg te maak
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> nag julle. lekker slaap
<Kilos> night you english guys too
<inetpro> eish, and gone is he
 * inetpro was just disconnected from the interwebs
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-18
 * Symmetria spends some sicko amount of money on some adobe software
<Squirm> hi
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hmm where ubuntulog  came from
<Kilos> is it a logbot kinda thing
<Kilos> oh ya
<Squirm> could be Freenodes logging
<Squirm> no, nevermind :P
<Squirm> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<superfly> Kilos: I will do my best
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> hi tempodivalse 
<Squirm> Kilos: much luck with that broadband thing?
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> brb
<smile> Kilos: wb :)
<Kilos> ty smile 
<smile> yw :)
 * smile is happy
<Kilos> why smile ?
<Kilos> you are always happy
<smile> Kilos: I went to see my gf :)
<Kilos> ah
<smile> Kilos: she was very cute ;)
<smile> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> young love
<smile> yeah :)
<smile> Kilos: French kiss! :D
<Kilos> you a naughty boy
<smile> lol :)
<smile> Kilos: you got me :o
<smile> bye, have to go
<smile> good night :)
<zeref> hurrrmmm
<zeref> so a friend of mine decided to compress his harddrive, stopped it half way, rebooted his comp
<zeref> now on boot up he get BPTFZ is compressed error
<zeref> (windows 7) anybody heard of this, cant find anything on google
<Kilos> eish with windows you dont stop anything halfway
<Kilos> because it can never find its way back again
<Kilos> tell him to do a recovery
<Kilos> i dunno if it works same as xp, you boot from cd then go install then get to recovery
<zeref> he doesnt have a cd :/
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> is there nothing online about doing a recovery without cd
<Kilos> oh wait
<zeref> whats strang is that, is if google "BPTFZ is compressed "
<Kilos> chkdsk
<zeref> i dont get any results
<Kilos> but does it not boot paste that ?
<Kilos> past\
<zeref> nope
<Kilos> so its stopping halfway in booting
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> where is he
<Kilos> noone near with a cd?
<Kilos> there should be a way to boot to command line
<Kilos> then run chkdsk
<Kilos> Squirm, see if you can find something about running chkdsk when booting 
<Squirm> you'd have to have a bootdisk
<Squirm> or take out the hdd and plug it into another pc, then run chkdsk from there
<Kilos> doesnt it even get to safemode before booting
<zeref> i put an ubuntu cd to see what was on his drive, there is a file called BPTFZ there, i thought about deleting it....
<Squirm> zeref: have you tried safe mode? though to me it sounds like nothing would work
<Kilos> in safemode you should be able to get to command prompt and do chkdsk
<zeref> Squirm: does not even get that far
<Squirm> if I think of a half compressed drive, I wouldn't believe any OS would run. 
<Kilos> hmm
<Squirm> zeref: you're going to have to find windows, a boot cd or slave the hdd in another machine
<Kilos> doesnt hitting f8 or 10 or space or something while booting get you to command line
<Squirm> Kilos: even if he got there, I still think it wouldn't work. I don't think windows would run off a half compressed drive
<zeref> i told him to find a win cd, it's on a lappy
<Squirm> if it's a new lappy, it's easy enough to take it out. the sata connections are the same as a desktops
<Kilos> eish
<zeref>  lappy > 4 yrs
<Squirm> hmm
<zeref> but Squirm, ever heard of BPTFZ?
<Kilos> give him a buntu cd and tell him install
<Squirm> zeref: nope
<zeref> lol
<Kilos> with ubuntu alongside you can move all the important data off
<zeref> ummm, he doesnt want to fiddle with computers
<zeref> sooo buntu might not be the best option
<Squirm> zeref: I know you probably have checked. but are you sure it's BPTFZ?
<Squirm> cause like you said. I can't find anything on it
<zeref> yeap, checked 3 times just to make sure as well
<Kilos> then noly way is to slave it by a friend and run chkdsk or get a cd and recover or reinstall
<Kilos> or take to pc shop and pay
<Kilos> they arent cheap either
<Squirm> a windows repair might do the trick
<Kilos> with?
<Squirm> though I think you need to somehow start the compression from where it left off
<Squirm> Kilos: he can't do anything until he finds a cd
<Kilos> where is he
<zeref> Squirm: when i booted of ubuntu to check the contents of his drive, there was a small file called BPTFZ
<zeref> delete it?
<Kilos> delete it
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> backup
<zeref> Kilos: same res.
<Squirm> so if it makes things worse, you can put it back
<Kilos> there must be someone there with a cd
<Kilos> them big places with lotsa peeps
<zeref> Kilos: he is asking around, said he'll get back to me when he finds one.
<Kilos> good
<zeref> most peeps have xp cd's :/
<Kilos> there is lots online about win7 not booting and how to repair
<Squirm> zeref: res net?
<Squirm> Kilos: but is there anything on having a half compressed drive?
<zeref> Squirm: 
<zeref> ?
<Kilos> cant member seeing anything like that
<Squirm> zeref: download it off res net?
<zeref> oh, we dont have that
<zeref> asked the res manager if we could create one, said no :/
<Kilos> eish peeps are so helpful
<Kilos> methinks best moves are repair recovery or install to same drive again once you got a cd
<Kilos> normally when you install to same place it keeps whatever extras you had
<zeref> yep, i think thats the best option. so will wait....
<Kilos> night guys. sleep warm
<zeref> ciao Kilos 
<Kilos> sorrywe cant help zeref 
<Kilos> nag nuvolari lekker aslaap
<Squirm> I think you're going to have a problem
<zeref> ?
<Squirm> I know backing up is a schlep, I probably also wouldn't do it. but I have absolutely no idea how a repair would work out
<zeref> hmm, he did say he would do a fresh install, if it came to that, since he does not anything important on the drive
<zeref>  *have 
<Squirm> if a repair fails, I can't see another way
<Squirm> well, good luck. let me know how it turns out, I'm curious
<Squirm> gnight
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-19
<nuvolari> fp
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi SilverCode you here?
<Kilos> aw missed mage and pankreas
<Kilos> Maaz, seen kbmonkey
<Maaz> Kilos: kbmonkey was last seen 19 hours, 42 minutes and 58 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-08-18 14:41:07 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2012-08-18 14:40:31 SAST
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> Good morning uncle Kilos
<Kilos> hows things lad?
<not_found> fuzzy after night shift but all and all I can't complain... and over there in ZA land uncle Kilos
<not_found> ?
<Kilos> we maintain ty not_found 
<not_found> k
<Kilos> rest before tomorrow nights meet hey
<not_found> :)
<not_found> Will do
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what nice action kinda game is there to download?  along the lines of red alert or AOE. have 500m night surfer data that i will never use cause im asleep by then
<not_found> RTS type game... hmmm
<Kilos> whats rts?
<not_found> Real Time Strategy...
<Kilos> oh ya
<not_found> Would suggest checking out Warzone 2010... old one but a good one... Runs very well in Linux and is the big daddy of many modern RTS games...
<Kilos> ty not_found 
<not_found> Can't thing of anything else that is free and will be < than 500mb...
<not_found> Ah.. it is warzone 2100
<Kilos> ya i see that was just gonna come ask
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> great... well mouse just froze... guess that means I have to reboot :/ Gaming mouse + Linux = FAIL
<Kilos> eish
<not_found> :(
<not_found> it is time... I will be back much later :p
<not_found> cheers for eers
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<bakuman> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi bakuman you well?
<Kilos> hey you clever guys how does one get this program
<Kilos> http://www.getdeb.net/software/Mobile%20Media%20Converter
<Kilos> i cant find something to go fetch it for 12.04
<Kilos> dunno why they changed their way of doing things, says install from that site but nothing happens
<bakuman> works for me
<Kilos> installs bakuman ?
<bakuman> it says "Googel Chrome needs to launch an externale applitaction" and asks for permission
<Kilos> ah im using opera
<bakuman> and there is a button "Launch Application"
<Kilos> chromium and google chrome are same hey
<bakuman> mostly, but not totally
<Kilos> should i get google chrome then rather
<Kilos> ty for the help, gotta go eat
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, with rusks
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard %who help yourself
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> grr
<charlvn> a bug there
<charlvn> %who isn't getting replaced
<charlvn> i assume that was supposed to be replaced by the person who triggered the response's name
<Kilos> with rusks
<Kilos> Maaz, with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard Kilos help yourself
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<Kilos> supposed to be $
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charlvn> Maaz: weather bentheim
<Maaz> charlvn: City not found
<charlvn> Maaz: weather deventer
<Maaz> charlvn: City not found
<charlvn> Maaz: weather rotterdam netherlands
<Maaz> charlvn: In Rotterdam, Netherlands at 12:55 PM CEST on August 19, 2012: 30°C; Humidity: 48%; Wind: South at 11 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:33 AM CEST/8:56 PM CEST; Moonrise/set: 8:54 AM CEST/9:09 PM CEST
<charlvn> Kilos: and you thought it doesn't get warm in northern europe? :)
<Kilos> 30 is lekker
<charlvn> no it's way too hot for me
<charlvn> especially with 48% humidity
<charlvn> if it was 20% it would have been different, that's botswana desert temperature
<charlvn> Maaz: weather gaborone
<Maaz> charlvn: In Seretse Khama, Botswana at 1:00 PM CAT on August 19, 2012: 23°C; Humidity: 31%; Wind: NE at 13 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:39 AM CAT/6:00 PM CAT; Moonrise/set: 7:29 AM CAT/7:54 PM CAT
<charlvn> lol seretse khama, he was the former president
<charlvn> Maaz: wikipedia Seretse Khama
<Maaz> charlvn: Excuse me?
<charlvn> Maaz: help
<Maaz> charlvn: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<charlvn> Maaz: help me with looking things up
<Maaz> charlvn: I use the following features for looking things up: apt-file, aptitude, bash, bible, dict, distance, dns, factoid, feeds, fml, fortune, google, help, imdb, lastfm, lotto, mac, man, microblog, mlia, oeis, ports, rfc, seen, tfln, tinyurl, tld, translate, tvshow, unicode, weather and youtube
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<charlvn> ok dunno how that worked
<Squirm> hi
<charlvn> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> zeref: much luck?
<Squirm> hi charlvn 
<Squirm> take that as a no
<Kilos> shame
<charlvn> Maaz: weather johannesburg
<Maaz> charlvn: Too many places match johannesburg: Johannesburg, California; Johannesburg, Michigan and Johannesburg, South Africa
<charlvn> Maaz: weather johannesburg, south africa
<Maaz> charlvn: In Johannesburg, South Africa at 1:30 PM SAST on August 19, 2012: 18°C; Humidity: 37%; Wind: NNW at 26 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:32 AM SAST/5:49 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 7:20 AM SAST/7:45 PM SAST
<charlvn> i am very jealous of your weather right now
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> i have a fan right next to me and the door is open, just to get some circulation
<charlvn> problem in europe is practically nobody has air conditioning
<charlvn> unless you are in a nice office building or so but not at home
<Kilos> most likely not worth it for 5 warm days a year
<charlvn> yup exactly
<charlvn> we all have central heating though ;)
<charlvn> actually my new appartment has co2 scrubbing too but that's also mainly for winter
<Kilos> if you put a dish of water in front of the fan it cools much better
<charlvn> because in the summer you can just open the window :P
<charlvn> that's a very good tip!
<charlvn> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> np
<charlvn> bbl
<Squirm> lol, take it he's gone to fetch some water
<Kilos> bakuman, that stupid thing opens with software centre that says its not there
<Kilos> grrr
<bakuman> haha sighs
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i went to all the trouble of getting chrome as well
<Kilos> waste of 32m data
<Kilos> maybe illl try it with the fox
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> Squirm, water for?
<Kilos> to cool down with
<Squirm> <Kilos> if you put a dish of water in front of the fan it cools much better
<Kilos> oh charlvn not zeref
<Kilos> lol i remembered you saying take that as a no
<Squirm> that was for zeref
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> Kilos: how are you my friend? :)
<Kilos> well thanks smile and you?
<smile> I'm completely fine :)
<smile> I'm writing an photo gallery based upon HTML 5 and JavaScript (using Lightbox)
<Kilos> bakuman, i had to add this to the repos
<Kilos> wget -q -O- http://archive.getdeb.net/getdeb-archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<Kilos> smile, when you gonna use python for everything
<smile> Kilos: when python becomes as light as html ;)
<Kilos> only one here that does java is nuvolari 
<bakuman> Kilos, Java != Javascript :D
<bakuman> there is no real alternative for webpage
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i try to save wear and tare on fingers
<Kilos> mine are old
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> :)
<smile> bye :)
<smile> help me :|
<smile> http://hugsmile.eu/dbrf/index2.html <- content at the bottom of the menu, should be at the right :(
<Squirm> in your main.css
<Squirm> try change
<Squirm> #content{
<Squirm> 	float:right;
<Squirm> 	padding-left: 20px;
<Squirm> }
<Squirm> hmm, wait
<Squirm> I see the conent on the right
<smile> Squirm: well yeah I did that :)
<smile> Weird :|
<Squirm> De Belie V.O.F. is de eenmansvennootschap van Jan De Belie. Onze business bestaat uit:
<Squirm> that?
<Squirm> is on the right
<smile> Squirm: hmm.. :p
 * smile looks
<smile> Squirm: yeah, but it should be higher
<smile> next to the menu
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> busy buncha lurkers
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard Kilos help yourself
<Kerbero> koffie \o/
 * Kilos shares rusks with Kerbero 
<Kerbero> dankie oom kilos
<Kilos> doop n ouma doop n ouma
<Kilos> plesier seun
<smile> brb :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> smile, wb
<smile> thanks
<smile> :p
<smile> didn't work :(
<smile> brb
<smile> :p
<smile> doei!
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> night all. bed times for us younguns
<kodez> greetings everyone
<bakuman> hihi
<kodez> bakuman how are you today?
<bakuman> sick and stuck with my coding, so... bad :D
<bakuman> but still relatively happy
<bakuman> and you? 
<kodez> which language?
<kodez> i am better than yesterday, thabks for asking
<bakuman> python + gtk + glade
<kodez> i am relaxing today
<bakuman> cool
<kodez> kwl, I am lazy to learn python. I must fight my own demons this time
<bakuman> python is worth it, relatively easy to do anything
<kodez> i had covered the basics and didn't move forward yet
<superfly> Python FTW
<superfly> GTK FTL
<digigram_> PyQt FTW for GUI's
<kodez> what's the meaning of FTW?
<kodez> and FTL?
<superfly> Maaz: google for FTW
<Maaz> superfly: "Urban Dictionary: ftw" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ftw :: "FTW: What Is 'FTW'? What Does It Mean?" http://netforbeginners.about.com/od/f/f/What-Is-FTW-for-the-Win.htm :: "What does FTW mean? - FTW Definition - Meaning of FTW ..." http://www.internetslang.com/FTW-meaning-definition.asp :: "FTW - Wiktionary" http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/FTW :: "FTW | Press play." http://ftw.co/ :: "FTW - Wikipedia, the free ency
<superfly> Maaz: google for FTL
<Maaz> superfly: "FTL: Faster Than Light" http://www.ftlgame.com/ :: "Faster-than-light - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faster-than-light :: "FTL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FTL :: "Urban Dictionary: ftl" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ftl :: "FTL: Faster Than Light by Subset Games — Kickstarter" http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/64409699/ftl-faster-than-ligh
<superfly> digigram_: hear hear :-) PyQt4 FTW
<Tonberry> for the lose?
<kodez> Tonberry: do we have losers in ubuntu-za family?
 * Tonberry shrugs
<Tonberry> its an acronym, it expands...
<Squirm> evening
<kodez> my friends, let me call it a day. let's meet again soon
<zeref> hurmmm
<charlvn> hi zeref 
<charlvn> bbl
<charlvn> i need to go to sleep :P
<zeref> just woken up, starting to learn Django :P
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> anyone awake?
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-12
<Squirm> fp
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn and all the lurkers
<magespawn> how goes it this morning Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty magespawn and you?
<Kilos> booted without a hassle
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> all good, thats good
<magespawn> going to school later for yearly photos
<magespawn> in fact i had better go now
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> was thinking if i can now get xp to not have a black screen i can run chkdsk and let it mark the bad areas
<Kilos> enjoy
<magespawn> there must be away to do that in linux
<magespawn> will check it out when i come back
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> to all those latecomers
<Kilos> hi Squirm Snowy 
<Kilos> hi sakhi tonberry352_ 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday you well?
<maiatoday> fine thanks Kilos
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hi all
<magespawn> Kilos i have found this http://superuser.com/questions/77789/external-hard-drive-bad-sectors-recover-mark-utility-in-linux
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<Kilos> the commands i have you actually have to make a file where it remembers them
<Kilos> doesnt actually mark them on the drive
<Kilos> but im actually scared to fiddle in the ms partition in case it crashes my unity. at the moment its booting cleanly. i havent tried to go to the xp install since grub update
<Kilos> but i reckon ubuntu is safe here because it isnt using anything in the first 10g of the drive apart from boot sector i think
<magespawn> at least it is working 
<Kilos> yeah, now disk utility shows it has a few bad sectors
<Kilos> as long as sucks stays on them thats fine
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> we just gotta work out how to make QA auto identify with freenode
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to read irc freenode #ubuntu-za logs
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ubuntu ZA - Ubuntu South Africa LoCo" http://ubuntu-za.org/ :: "Get Involved | Ubuntu ZA - Ubuntu South Africa LoCo" http://ubuntu-za.org/get-involved :: "Feedback Monthly irc meeting March | Ubuntu ZA - Ubuntu South ..." http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2012/03/19/feedback-monthly-irc-meeting-march :: "3 - Ubuntu ZA - Ubuntu South Africa LoCo" http://ubuntu-
<Maaz> za.org/node?page=2 :: "User account | Ubuntu ZA - Ubuntu South Africa LoCo" http://ubuntu-za.o…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i need saterdays logs to see the commands the weed gave me
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: this? pastebin.com/9ULkREsM
<superfly> Kilos: this? http://pastebin.com/9ULkREsM
<Kilos> ty will go see
<Kilos> some commands that must go in ibid.ini
<Kilos> yeah thats them ty superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: not commands
<superfly> those are options that you set
<Kilos> i looked in ibid.ini but dunno how to make them work
<Kilos> tried adding them and adding with set but didnt work
<Kilos> maybe they gotta be set in a certain place
<Kilos> is this where to do it superfly  http://slexy.org/view/s20abrPeU6
<Kilos> there by auth
<Kilos> and must i change password to my bots password
<Kilos> and i dunno if i must remove hostmask
<Kilos> ai! dont work either way
<Kilos> Maaz, ibid channel
<Maaz> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<magespawn> Kilos hee this might help https://github.com/ibid/ibid/blob/master/ibid.ini
<magespawn> s/hee/here
<Kilos> ah lemme look there ty magespawn 
<magespawn> shows you where to set those in the ibi.ini file
<magespawn> it is a tumbleweed original
<Kilos> that looks good. how did you find that
<Kilos> ya i see that but how did you find it
<Kilos> what did you google for
<magespawn> how to set nickserv password  on ibid
<magespawn> Maaz google how to set nickserv password  on ibid
<Maaz> magespawn: "Anonymous Latinoamerica" http://anonlatam.tumblr.com/
<Kilos> thats most of my prob i think i dunno how to google properly
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> everyone gets different results
<magespawn> i could be wrong but i think you may have to set the last line to false
<magespawn> as in, under freenode "disabled=True" to "disabled=False", but i could be wrong about that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> theres lots to read there and try to understand. my ibid.ini looks very different
<Kilos> much less
<Kilos> hehe magespawn i remember i fixed an 80g drive once before in a similar fashion
<Kilos> started the xp install then told it to use next partition so it installed to D: and the drives still going
<Kilos> only the first 100m were messed up
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> gotta go out bbl
<Kilos> later
<Kilos-> wb Squirm 
<Kilos> at last. ty magespawn inetpro 
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> QA, coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Cantide> QA is the new Maaz? 'o'
<Kilos> na she is my visiting bot
<Kilos> just let her come brag with her cloak
<inetpro> QA: coffee please
<QA> inetpro: Alrighty
<magespawn> is vhata on the ibid channel Kilos?
<Kilos> yessir
<magespawn> ah well at least it is working now 
<Kilos> you didnt tell me to remove the #
<magespawn> sorry the hash tage means that line is ignored
<magespawn> tag even
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> yeah i forgot the uncomment thing
<Kilos> QA, ty love
<QA> Kilos: What?
<Cantide> i had an idea for an app by the way
<Cantide> but i'll need to figure out how to use GPS data... and it will be impossible for me to test because i lack an Ubuntu Touch capable device T-T
<Cantide> researching now >.<
<magespawn> hi Cantide
<Cantide> hello :)
<magespawn> doesn't ubuntu touch run on top of android?
<Cantide> not exactly
<Cantide> yes, but now they're releasing "flipped" images
<Cantide> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-quot-Flips-quot-the-Table-on-Android-365512.shtml
<Cantide> they're slowly but surely removing their dependence on Android it seems, which is great :)
<magespawn> it looks like the flipped images are only for certain devices
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> the 4 reference devices
<inetpro> Cantide: oh wow!
<Cantide> Nexus 4, Galaxy Nexus and i forgot the other tow
<Cantide> two *
 * inetpro loves the idea of the flipped image
<Cantide> at least they are making good progress with Ubuntu Touch :)
<Cantide> Can't wait for the first official release
<inetpro> nou praat ons!
<magespawn> here is some more info https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-July/037443.html
<inetpro> watch this space... come next year we will see the Ubuntu phone for real regardless of whether the target of $32m was reached or not
 * Cantide clicks
<Cantide> well, they may not make their own phone, but i am sure manufacturers are keen to release devices running Ubuntu Touch
<Cantide> Can't wait for May!!! (or around there)
<Cantide> this is also interesting if you want to see the state it is in on the reference hardware: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0
<Cantide> does anyone here have a device capable of running Ubuntu Touch?
<magespawn> what is an enterprise architect?
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> not sure... sounds like it could be many things
<magespawn> just looking at this http://businesstech.co.za/news/it-services/44018/best-paid-it-professionals-in-sa/ and this http://www.itweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66441
<magespawn> same thing
<magespawn> later all home and shopping time
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> QA, leave #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi charl Mezenir 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Everything still working?
<Kilos> lol yeah i hope so
<magespawn> Cool beans
<inetpro> magespawn: define everything
<Cantide> evening~
<Cantide> it turns out that GPS support hasn't landed in the Ubuntu SDK yet T-T so much for that plan..
<magespawn> inetpro not the internet or ftp
<magespawn> Specfically Kilos's setup
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Cantide thats too bad
<Cantide> yeah..
<Cantide> they said it should land in the next week or two
<Cantide> i wanted to make a phone-tracking app
<Cantide> that would be handy
<magespawn> Like smscontrol for the n900
<Cantide> can't say i know that >.<
<magespawn> http://wiki.maemo.org/SMSCON
<magespawn> Awesome piece of software
<Cantide> that seems a bit different to what i had in mind
<Cantide> i wanted to make an app that you could install on multiple devices and then link them - then you could query a device for its location
<Cantide> a bit tricky for me, but handy for stalkers and / or / parents / friends
<Cantide> but alas, with no GPS, and no means for me to test it myself, that is now out the window :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight and warm
<magespawn> Cantide it would also be handy for finding a misplaced phone or tablet, espcially if you can't phone it like the tablet
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> it's a fun / nice app to make, and useful
<Cantide> some parts will be challenging for me - i.e. querying a remote device and that device sending GPS info
<Cantide> it's simple to query your own device :)
<Cantide> but, as i said, apparently GPS isn't working yet in Ubuntu Touch T-T
<magespawn> really? how?
<Cantide> using QtLocator -> http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtmobility-1.1/qml-location-plugin.html
<Cantide> oh, "Location"
<Cantide> same  thing :p
<magespawn> maybe wait for it
<Cantide> but that hasn't filtered through to the Ubuntu SDK as yet.. so.. -.-
<Cantide> yeah, 2 weeks... eh and then i may not be able to implement it as i'd like
<Cantide> i decided on something SIMPLE :)
<Cantide> that needs no hardware :)
<Cantide> also, one can submit as many applications as one likes to the competition
<Cantide> there is no limit
<magespawn> care to share the details, or you keeping it under wraps for now?
<Cantide> so i could make something simple now, submit it within 2 weeks, and then maybe make an attempt at the other one with the remaining time
<Cantide> just a nice Unit Converter, because it seems the standard calculator doesn't have one
<Cantide> (i'm going to download the calculator app now and test it to be sure)
<magespawn> i use those all the time
<Cantide> yeah, very handy
<Cantide> and very easy to make
<Cantide> and useful on the phone, tablet and desktop
<Cantide> and relies on no specific hardware such as GPS
<Cantide> so i think it's a nice app to make
<Cantide> i can do it in a day or two i think
<magespawn> cool beans
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey :-)
<Cantide> "Just to let you know, someone else has already been working on a unit converter (though not for the Showdown). Here is an article about it: http://iloveubuntu.net/handy-utility-unit-converter-reached-01-version-usable-temperature-length-mass-and-time-categories."
<Cantide> ffuuuuuuuuuuuu :D
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-13
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Squirm and others
<Kilos> very cold here was 2°c last night
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro Superhuman 
<Superhuman> morning boss Kilos 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday psy
<Kilos> psyatw, as well
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi maiatoday
<Kilos> wbb inna while , gonna try use 7 on a 160g drive to block ubuntu from using the bad blocks
<Kilos> wish me luck as you wave me goodbye
<Kilos> cheerio here i go on my way
<magespawn> good morning
<maiatoday> hi Kilos, psyatw 
<magespawn> hi maiatoday
<magespawn> Kilos is off trying to fix a drive
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> can you actually fix a drive?
<psyatw> if there are bad blocks on it?
<magespawn> hi psyatw
<magespawn> i think he is trying to isolate them into a partition so that no data is written to them
<psyatw> I see
<psyatw> I usually use those old drives for operating systems and newer ones for my data
<psyatw> so I nothing important is lost in case of a hard drive crash
<psyatw> -I
<magespawn> i think that is the general idea, Kilos has built most of his pc's out of spares that have donated
<magespawn> does anyone know if k9copy has been removed from the repos?
<Kilos> hi superfly magespawn 
<Cantide> hi Kilos, magespawn :p
<Kilos> hi Cantide you are early today
<magespawn> hey Kilos Cantide 
<Cantide> i am?
<Kilos> hehe magespawn seems like a way to save drives. force win onto the bad parts then ubuntu the rest of the drive
<Kilos> i thought you only came on late afternoons cantide
<Cantide> Kilos, I'm currently between jobs, I can come online at any time I please :)
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> unique approach Kilos 
<magespawn> superfly: o/
<Kilos> hehe yaeh one cant throw away drives of 160g and 500g
<Kilos> s/yaeh/yeah
<Kilos> i had already given up on the 160g. it could only run 7
<Kilos> now 7 has 20g and ubuntu the rest
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> gotta go for a game drive, later all
<Kilos> later
<Kilos> aw snowy has left
<Kilos> did you fight with him superfly ?
<Kilos> he didnt even say hi once
<Cantide> sometimes I don't say hi once =)
<Kilos> ya but we know you now he just lurked for a coupla days
<Kilos> and you never say hi once man
<Kilos> twit
<superfly> ek't niks gesê
<Kilos> once=one time only
<Kilos> maybe he is shy
<Kilos> there should be a nie at the end of that superfly 
<Cantide> Kilos :D
<Kilos> niks gese nie
<Cantide> onderwyser Kilos het gese..
<Cantide> wow, i gotta learn Afrikaans all over again T-T
<Kilos> most of us speak englikaans
<inetpro> Kilos: wie is snowy?
<Kilos> ek weet nie inetpro hy het nie eers gegroet nie
<Kilos> was gister en eergister hier
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> FOR SALE - computer and Encyclopedia all in good condition. Reason for selling: No longer needed. Got married. Wife knows EVERYTHING ...with Backup hard drive called Mother In Law
<Kilos> sjoe ek nou seer gelag
<nuvolari> hi oom kilos :>
<nuvolari> o/ lo inetpro, Cantide, superfly, magespawn 
<Kilos> hellooooo nuvolari  hoe gaan dit seun
<Cantide> hey nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> was bietjie huistoe die naweek
<Kilos> ah ek het gedink jy het ons een kant gedruk
<Kilos> wt
<Kilos> ek gaan haal skape
<superfly>  hi nuvolari
<SilverCode> suplerfly: did you work with a guy called Sakhumzi?
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<aquarat> lol, hi Kilos
<aquarat> howzit going ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> you the guy using 8ta hey?
<aquarat> er
<aquarat> well
<aquarat> not as my primary cell @ 8ta
<Kilos> didnt you get there yet
<aquarat> but I do use 8ta for some 3g modems
<Kilos> oh
<aquarat> I was considering porting to cell c a while back from voda
<aquarat> but they wanted bank statements from me
<aquarat> and voda only needed a call
<aquarat> so I stuck with voda :P
<aquarat> and got an s4 active
<aquarat> which I've just bricked
<aquarat> :D
<aquarat> but I'll fix it
<Kilos> for a contract package?
<aquarat> ja
<Kilos> i stay away from all contracts
<Kilos> you said something about flashing your modem last time hey?
<aquarat> nope
<aquarat> don't think so
<aquarat> never had need to flash a 3G modem
<Kilos> i got an e220 driving me nuts. upgraded from vodafone to mobile partner i think its called but it messes around every now and again
<aquarat> well
<aquarat> I'm probabnly not an expert on 3G modems
<aquarat> :P
<Kilos> musta been one of the other guys that pops in then disappears for a few weeks
<aquarat> probably :P
<Kilos> i get lost with you okes
<aquarat> it's cool man
<aquarat> it happens :P
<Kilos> hehe
<aquarat> 3G stuff isn't always as reliable as it could be
<aquarat> but I think it'll improve a lot wi9th LTE
<aquarat> *with
<Kilos> this thing is much faster than my old modem but after a coupla days of working fine it dont work again till i do the upgrade all over
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> like there is some bug left behind
<aquarat> mmm
<aquarat> probably is :P
<aquarat> voda stuff is generally buggy
<Kilos> but np ill catch the oke that told me he flashed his to get it working
<aquarat> actually most ZA companies have buggy stuff
<aquarat> like DSTv
<aquarat> their decoders have such issues
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> so hows things with you?
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 where you been
<Kilos> loooong weekend
<Vince-0> heyo!
<Vince-0> busy workin n'stuff
<Vince-0> got some movement on this RMS thing
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wb snowy
<Kilos> inetpro, sien jy
<Cantide> i'm doing a subway map viewer app for the showdown
<Cantide> hope it works out okay :)
<Vince-0> *question: anyone used a CMS that delivers an audio file to a remote agent (ad-hoc not streaming) and the agent plays it? I'm looking at openbroadcaster.com
<inetpro> Kilos: spying on you?
<Kilos> oh he is spying on me??
<Cantide> this has just started now if anyone is interested http://ubuntuonair.com/
<Cantide> and then join #ubuntu-on-air to ask questions
<Vince-0> I'm watching!
<Cantide> cool :)
<Kilos> Snowy, dont be shy, say hi and meet the peeps
<Cantide> hi Snowy '-'/
<Kilos> maybe its his/her mtn connection thats not too good
<Kilos> Snowy, this is the ubuntu help channel but if you need help with another system just ask and someone will help or guide you
<Kilos> im freezing here so getting ready for bed
<Kilos> yo refusenik 
<Kilos> night peeps . sleep tight
<yolandre_> ?
<Cantide> hi
<yolandre_> thought i was all by myself.
<yolandre_> hi
<yolandre_> wondering whether anyone has advice: trying to install ubuntu 13.04 x64 to dual-boot with win 8 pro.
<Cantide> oh... i'm not the best one to advise on that
<Cantide> i've not run win8 before
<yolandre_> ok. i'm pretty sure that the problem is with ubuntu installer....
<Cantide> in my experience, i had to install Windows first and then Ubuntu, because Windows would always destroy Grub
<Cantide> which did you install first?
<yolandre_> agreed: win 1st then ubuntu. installed win 8 pro with much effort. problem is with installing ubuntu though.
<yolandre_> despite leaving more than ample space as un-partitioned and available the ubuntu installer doesn't see any of the existing ntfs partitions and reports that the entire drive is blank and available space.
<yolandre_> odd thing: when running ubuntu from the installation media it reflects all existing ntfs partitions...
<Squirm> evening
<Cantide> hey Squirm 
<Squirm> heya Cantide 
<Cantide> '-'/
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-14
<inetpro> Good Morning 
<Kilos> hi Squirm and others
<Squirm> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday Cantide 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> ohi Kilos
<Kilos> môre inetpro plustwo 
<Cantide> hey Kilos and superfly :)
<superfly> hi Cantide
<maiatoday> hi superfly Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> hiya ThatGraemeGuy
<Cantide> greeting frenzy xD
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> so i suppose all the worms are gone by now
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> good morning magespawn
<Kilos> that drive tired you out?
<magespawn> hi psyatw 
<magespawn> yup and getting home late
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> well late for me, probably normal time for city type folk
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you know post office rules. if you post stuff as you did with the e220 will the post office do it that the postage is paid COD kinda magespawn 
<Kilos> i dunno how the whole COD thing works
<magespawn> yes they will do a postage on collection
<Kilos> thats cool
<magespawn> but as i think only for parcels and not for letters, and of course there are t&c
<Kilos> you think i can ask in the lists for peeps to send me scrap drives that way that i can then use here for spares?
<Kilos> or is that kinda cheeky
<magespawn> i don't see why not, better than having them clutter up the place
<Kilos> maybe superfly will give an opinion
<magespawn> yup good guy to ask
<magespawn> my default power setting for wednesday, if idle for 15 minutes then sleep
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> irc flashers
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> yo georgl 
<Kilos> that reminds me the other george aint been here for a while too
<Kilos> the lappies okey
<magespawn> it happens
<magespawn> you know, you get busy and suddenly months have disappered
<Kilos> ya i spose so but its weird imo anyway. some come for help like that guy with the pc shop that wanted to know where to buy ubuntu and if you can write the ubuntu exam somewhere
<Kilos> he got helped and never came back
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> that feels a bit like a one night stand
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> maybe they too clever and dont need help often like me
<Kilos> and dont have time to help others
<Kilos> magespawn, dont forget you can force sucks to install after it shuts down halfway and says its shut down to protect the pc from damage 
<Kilos> boot win from the supergrub cd and the install continues
<Kilos> then you chkdsk it and it wont use bad blocks
<Kilos> ill be back later. wanna swap pcs and see to other install
<yolandre_> hi all.
<yolandre_> can anyone assist me with an installation issue?
<Cantide> hopefully someone smarter than I will be able to assist today :<
<magespawn> hi yolandre
<Cantide> sorry about last night - i was so busy with something i didn't see the messages until a few hours later
<magespawn> hi yolandre_ 
<magespawn> forgot the tail
<Cantide> :D
<magespawn> tab complete ftw
<Cantide> i am slowly but surely making my app :)
<Cantide> with a lot of focus on slowly T-Tv
<magespawn> there is time
<Cantide> yeah... hopefully enough time..
<yolandre_> please pardon the delay... i want to use ubuntu 13.04 x64 on my new dell xps 14 alongside windows 8 pro x64. i created a bootable usb flash drive and as many times before proceeded with the normal ubuntu installation process only to find that the installer doesn't recognise any of the existing ntfs partitions.
<yolandre_> i ensured that ample space (±350gb) is available as un-partitioned space and also tried with the allocate space as an ntfs formatted partition, but the results remain the same: ubuntu installer reports that the entire 750gb is blank and available for the installation. this obviously will destroy everything on windows 8...
<yolandre_> the odd thing: when selecting to test ubuntu from the installation media it results in the desktop being loaded from where all existing ntfs partitions are clearly visable and accessable.
<yolandre_> being able to see the other ntfs partitions i thought i will be able to install from the desktop option, but yet again the moment the installer launched the entire drive was reported as being empty and the existing ntfs partitions ignored.
<ThatGraemeGuy> yolandre_: this guy appears to be your saviour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116597
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<magespawn> o/ charl
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<magespawn> yolandre_: did that help?
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<magespawn> check this out http://mybroadband.co.za/news/hosting-storage/84237-free-uncapped-hosting-for-everyone.html
<charl> solar panels, nice
<charl> how do they do the hosting for free, what is the catch, do they put ads up everywhere?
<magespawn> no idea i have not had a look yet
<magespawn> the article says they can offer it free because of the savings in electricity
<magespawn> you do have to have the domain with them, so they will charge for new registrations
<magespawn> it is their pink package, and as far as i can see there is no advertising or such mentioned
<charl> the article also says "Nonetheless this savings does allow us give away our entry level hosting package for free."
<charl> makes no sense
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl howsit
<charl> good thanks and you
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> wb snowy
<magespawn> charl it might be a good way for them to get customers in through the door and the domain has to be with them so if you ever move the domain you lose the hosting
<magespawn> punctuation?
<magespawn> Kilos http://mybroadband.co.za/news/hosting-storage/84237-free-uncapped-hosting-for-everyone.html
<Kilos> ooooh
<Kilos> i go see
<magespawn> and here is actual company link https://www.cybersmart.co.za/hosting.cgi
<Kilos> what you gonna host there
<Kilos> 500m is too smal for anything but mail
<Kilos> like to host ibid you need space to install ubuntu first isnt it magespawn ?
<magespawn> that is for website hosting, and a relatively small at that
<Kilos> that facebook link you gave me seems good but one has to know what you want your site to do first
<Kilos> i registered there but  only started setting up
<magespawn> well when it is free play around
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i gotta stay away from browser till sis gets to shops
<Kilos> hopefully by the weekend
<Kilos> did the fly answer to the comment magespawn ??
<charl> magespawn: in other words, it's a tarp!
<magespawn> not that i saw Kilos
<Kilos> ah ty
<magespawn> charl yes but not a bad one really, you could play around with that and learn a lot
<charl> indeed
<Kilos> wb Superhuman 
<Superhuman> tx Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn hows you??
<nlsthzn> I be alive thanks uncle Kilos ... how about you?
<Kilos> me be alive to hehe
<Kilos> have you started byteofpython yet?
<nlsthzn> not yet uncle Kilos ... was still on night shift until today...
<Kilos> when youve and mage have looked at it we can plan a class together
<nlsthzn> sounds like a plan (but may take some time, these guys killing us with the over time at the moment )
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> we need a few more peeps that wanna learn too\
<Superhuman> Kilos: as in the one from ibiblio?
<Kilos> yip that one Superhuman 
<Superhuman> I might join you guys, but on a VERY informal basis, I don't have loads of time to practice but I should have time to read the book
<Kilos> we can have classes on my channel
<Kilos> everyone is in the same boat
<Kilos> i forget what i learn anyway
<Kilos> the hardest part is to get a time that suits everyone
<magespawn> that is a good idea kilos
<nlsthzn> depends on the format we choose... what could help is if we could get "homework" that tests specific knowledge, then peeps can do it on their own time, and get assitance from the clever peeps here...
<Kilos> everyone is welcome 
<magespawn> we could also have it in the linux studies channel
<Kilos> im sure the fly will point us when needed 
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> is anyone still there
<Superhuman> Enjoy the evening guys, I'm off
<Kilos> you too Superhuman 
<magespawn> i am still there
<Kilos> i see and fly and pro
<Kilos> i can even get the unaffiliated bot to be there
<Kilos> maybe we can rev the monkey as well
<Kilos> im so chuffed thats sorted
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, you python pro too?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can python myself out of a hole usually
<ThatGraemeGuy> but not really pro, no
<Kilos> lol you can join us then too if you like
<Kilos> maybe i night a week
<Kilos> 1
<Kilos> superfly, is it the swaroop or ibiblio byte of python we must get?
<Kilos> or are they the same thing
<nlsthzn> the one I downloaded at work was swaroop if memory serves
<magespawn> i think they are the same thing, www.ibibilio.org just hosts the book by CH Swaroop
<Kilos> ah ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> join who what now?
<Kilos> we are hoping to start learning byteofpython in a group ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> will take a while tills guys organized but
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> i might have a need to start learning some ruby soon if all goes well
<Kilos> how soon?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm hopefully i'll know within a week
<ThatGraemeGuy> but only need it around 4 weeks after that
<Kilos> ah well let us know
<ThatGraemeGuy> i will
<ThatGraemeGuy> hold thumbs for me so long ;)
<Kilos> will take me a while cause i gotta learn vim again too
<Kilos> will do?
<magespawn> Kilos you do not have to use vim to write python
<Kilos> you gotta use an editor
<Kilos> in the boot they go with vim if i remeber correctly
<Kilos> book
<magespawn> you do have to use an editor, but you use things like gedit or idle, there is also an ide (intergrated development environment) called eric
<magespawn> i like idle because you can concentrate on learning how to program and not on how to use vim
<Kilos> i saw a couple more in synaptic but forget now
<Kilos> also saw something thats supposed to make java look good
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Kilos! Whats happening on the farm
<Kilos> hehe getting dark now
<Kilos> and cold
<Vince-0> are all the skape tucked in for the night?
<Vince-0> seen some snow recently
<Kilos> yessir\
<Vince-0> did you see the Sutherland observatory snow pics
<Kilos> it dont snow here but the wind blows over the snow this was and we freeze
<Kilos> thats the coldest place in za
<Vince-0> and I'm in the warmest
<Kilos> id vrek there
<Kilos> north coast warmer than durbs
<Vince-0> February can get pretty sticky
<Kilos> i loved durbs
<Vince-0> lived here?
<Kilos> yeah for 20 years
<Cantide> Vince-0, are you in Durbs?
<Kilos> or 18 i forget
<Vince-0> naas
<Vince-0> Cantide: indeed I am
<Cantide> oh cool :)
<Cantide> where about?
<Cantide> ( i feel like we've had this conversation before )
<Vince-0> Umhlanga-ish
<Vince-0> ya probably, I'm bad with names so nicks are even worse
<Cantide> http://www.gumtree.co.za/cp-beds-in-wynberg/1-2-of-a-bed-make-me-an-offer-512980267?utm_campaign=Post%2BTo%2BFacebook&utm_medium=Social%2BMedia&utm_source=Facebook
<Cantide> hahahha
<magespawn> seems to be a thing in here
<Cantide> ah, right, umhlanga sounds familiar - i probably asked before :p
<Cantide> i'm in Queensburgh :-S ewww
<Vince-0> heavy owez there
<Vince-0> lols
<Cantide> haha, yeah, some of them :p
<Cantide> I heard today that a 16-year-old was arrested for selling drugs o_O
<Vince-0> yoh, its like that all over
<Vince-0> cops are just kak in Durban
<Vince-0> are you signed up for SFD at UKZN ?
<magespawn> ouch Cantide
<Cantide> SFD?
<Vince-0> Software Freedom Day
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> no, i'm not
<Cantide> got details?
<Vince-0> http://durbanlinux.org.za/?page_id=18
<magespawn> Vince-0: did you do anything on the SFD page itself? registered as a team?
<Vince-0> ya that's up to the Jo'burg organisers
<Vince-0> http://softwarefreedom.co.za/
<Vince-0> I'm just an admin to get a venue organised
<Vince-0> here's the list from the organisers
<Vince-0> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/sfd-gp
<magespawn> oh right, like a sub-team
<Vince-0> I almost thought it would never happen but not it looks like it is
<Vince-0> I will raise the point of getting it in the teams list on the official site
<magespawn> awesome stuff
<Vince-0> it is a bit last minute
<Vince-0> the indiegogo campaign was only 6 days
<Vince-0> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/richard-stallman-s-air-ticket-to-speak-in-south-africa
<Vince-0> very little publicity and communications
<Vince-0> but it's getting there
<magespawn> home time, later all
<Kilos> later
<Vince-0> if we had registered a month ago we would have seen some free SFD.org merch to at least give away
<Cantide> see ya, magespawn 
<Cantide> i'm not sure if i'd make that event though :<
<Cantide> with my plans to move :-S
<Vince-0> kk
<Vince-0> tell ur friends
<Vince-0> techies are not in abundance when it comes to Durban community
<Cantide> yeah :<
<Cantide> Vince-0, I posted the link on FB, hopefully some people register :)
<Vince-0> thanks!
<Vince-0> there's 13 RSVPs so far, including me, but there are lots of students
<Cantide> oh, i don't attend UKZN, so i won't be able to tap into them :p
<Vince-0> We're talking to some peeps at the compsci depots for UKZN and DUT, got some venues lined up
<Cantide> cool :)
<Vince-0> also some corporate interest
<Vince-0> but time is short
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> sjoe, you guys talk lots today
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> hey inetpro :)
<Kilos> wbb
<psychicist> ty
<inetpro> hi Cantide
<Cantide> '-'/
<Squirm> hi
<Cantide> hello~
 * Cantide is busy coding for the App Showdown... still T-T
<Vince-0> what app you workin on
<Cantide> a map viewing program
<Cantide> hold on..
<Cantide> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36318710/Screenshot%20from%202013-08-14%2019%3A26%3A37.png
<Cantide> that's what i've got at the moment - and i can switch languages on the fly, quite cool :)
<Cantide> I just need to work out the gui and where i'm going to put the options
<Vince-0> nice
<Cantide> i think i'm going to go with 4 tabs...
<Cantide> now just to create them >.<
<Cantide> might make a Gautrain map when i have time and throw it in there :p
<Cantide> hey charl :)
<Kilos> Snowy, coooowweeeee
<Cantide> :D
<Kilos> i wonder if its not a bot
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<yolandre> hi all. i have an installation problem and need some advice. anyone available?
<superfly> <ThatGraemeGuy> yolandre: this guy appears to be your saviour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116597
<yolandre> tanks for the pointer superfly, but sadly that won't work - been there and done that.
<yolandre> i changed my dell xps dramatically from the factory format, which is why i'm having problems with ubuntu.
<yolandre> 1) i changed the hadd from gpt to mbr. 2) smartboot was disabled and cannot be enabled due to mbr hdd. 3) the latter causes uefi to be disabled as well. thus, i'm using legacy boot options, which in turn amazes me that it has this odd problem.
<yolandre> i've honestly searched high and low in the process trying and testing possible solutions of which none worked.
<inetpro> yolandre: please report it as a bug on Launchpad
<inetpro> see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<inetpro> or put it as a question on Ask Ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/
<inetpro> yolandre: but please stick around here and tell us if you have found a solution
<yolandre> will definately do. out of desperation i requested support from cannonical and dell. the moment i have it up and running i'll post.
<yolandre> hi all, back again.
<yolandre> report back on my installation issue: the problem was caused by gpt which left some traces on my hdd despite being converted to mbr.
<yolandre> to fix i used ubuntu liveusb and booted to desktop, then downloaded & installed fixparts on the ubuntu liveusb, then ran command "sudo fixparts /dev/sda", then "w" to write changes, then restarted.
<yolandre> windows 8 picked up a problem when rebooting. launched windows 8 auto repair which ran for about an hour, restarted and all done.
<yolandre> on booting into windows 8 i restarted and proceeded with the ubuntu installation and the rest is history...
<yolandre> a friendly word of advice when converting gpt to mbr: always ensure that all traces of gpt are properly removed!
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-15
<inetpro> Guten Morgen 
<Kilos> hi Squirm et al
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> ohi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> I need a new Linux home for a bit. Still looking around, but it'll probably be Arch if I take the time to configure it. I have to wait for my next data bundle too. Don't want to waste it. Makes me wish I didn't try ArchBash first :/
<Kilos> why you need a new home??
<Kilos> want more to do or what
<Kilos> isnt arch lotsa work
<Trixar_za> My SliTaz install broke and the latest unstable is a mess, which means if I want a proper one I'll probably have to redesign it from scratch and make it binary compatible with SliTaz
<Kilos> oh my
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I figure I'll need 2-3 days to configure and install Arch to how I would like it to be
<Kilos> you shoulda looked at remastersys
<Kilos> before you broke it
<Kilos> i can run my working os from dvd or reinstall
<Kilos> not a problem to break system anymore. can reinstall and update/upgrade with under 10m data
<Trixar_za> Isn't remastersys just for Ubuntu?
<Kilos> i think it will work on other linux systems especially debian
<Kilos> Maaz, google remastersys for linux
<Maaz> Kilos: "Remastersys" http://www.remastersys.com/ :: "Remastersys and AVLinux Forum - Index" http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php :: "[debian] Testing linux-mint-installer with remastersys builded distro" http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php?topic=2921.0 :: "How To Install Remastersys - MyWikidot" http://my-wd-local.wikidot.com/otherapp:how-to-install-
<Maaz> remastersys :: "Linux Mint Forums • View topic - Remastersys owner is pissed off ..." h…
<Kilos> you got the knowledge get it when you can and make it work for you
<Kilos> also look at ttp://www.maketecheasier.com/6-tools-t ... 2010/04/08
<Kilos> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-bui ... nux-distro
<Squirm> hey
<Squirm> Trixar_za: I know about the music. I just need to find some non copyright stuff
<Trixar_za> Maybe something like http://incompetech.com/music/
<Trixar_za> I may or may not be collecting them
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> really sad the remastersys owner gave up
<Kilos> lets hope the fork is as good
<Trixar_za> I personally like http://incompetech.com/music/royalty-free/index.html?isrc=USUAN1100844
<Trixar_za> I also found http://freemusicforvideos.com/
<Squirm> Trixar_za: i just found that song went well with the video :P
<Trixar_za> Cipher?
<Squirm> The one I had on the video
<Trixar_za> Yeah, it does kind of fit
<Squirm> will definitely look through that site though
<Squirm> haven't had coffee yet and I need to work
<Squirm> Maaz: cofee on
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Squirm> :D
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Trixar_za> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Trixar_za: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm, Kilos and Trixar_za!
<Trixar_za> Thanks Maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
 * Squirm goes and makes real coffee
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> ...mmh
<Squirm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swEFEqyLRf8&feature=c4-overview&list=UU8rqJnQugTGz6U5eXQktRDw
<Squirm> flying via a video stream
<Squirm> hmm, I could actually stream my flying live to YouTube
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> !/usr/bin/python
<Kilos>  Filename : helloworld.py
<Kilos> print 'Hello World'
<Kilos> what is the invalid syntax there when using idle?
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: use slexy :P
<Kilos> for such a short thing too?
<Kilos> methunk only if more than 5 lines
<Kilos> but i will
<Kilos> sorry for the spam
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you gonna learn python with us?
<psyatw> hmm, maybe yes
<psyatw> but I would really like to learn oracle and j2ee
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> Kilos: the first and the 2nd lines are wrong
<Kilos> wrong in what way sir?
<inetpro> both lines need a hash (#) in front
<Kilos> i have tried it with the hash as well
<inetpro> 1st line as part of the shebang and the 2nd line as the start of a comment line
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<Kilos> oooo you even know about shebang
<Kilos> dark horse you
<inetpro> hi psyatw
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> hi Cantide 
<charl> hi psyatw, Kilos, inetpro 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Cantide> hey charl '-'/
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> hoi Cantide :)
<Cantide> psyatw, :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<magespawn> good morning 
<Kilos> hi there magespawn \
 * ThatGraemeGuy pokes superfly with a stick
<magespawn> i see you have started on the pytho Kilos
<magespawn> python
<magespawn> as well
<Kilos> yeah i need a headstart because i get errors no one else does
<magespawn> did you get that one to run okay?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> syntax errors
<magespawn> slexy link
<Kilos> lemme just get it going again and ill show ya
<magespawn> cool beans
<Cantide> python? like this? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36318710/1000573_626302854068094_599193947_n.jpg
<Cantide> amidoingitrite?
<ThatGraemeGuy> iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20ZI27dtZ
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh
<Kilos> thats running in cli after the idle bit and saving as helloworld.py
<ThatGraemeGuy> that makes no sense :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://slexy.org/view/s202FWPMHK
<Kilos> ai! whats the diffs
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait are you running that in idle?
<Kilos> yours works
<magespawn> good question
<ThatGraemeGuy> or just a bash shell?
<magespawn> that is a seriously cool cake
<Kilos> in idle it did the first 3 lines then saved then i ran the command in cli
<ThatGraemeGuy> what's the output of 'cat helloworld.py' ?
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2KRjgS8UK
<Kilos> it stutters and shows it twice?
<ThatGraemeGuy> nee man
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> you've got too much nonsense in there, just use a plain editor
<Kilos> plain editor?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://slexy.org/view/s2oxt6Eaj1
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's all that ought to be in there
<ThatGraemeGuy> what flavour of ubuntu do you use?
<Kilos> 12.04
<Kilos> unity
<ThatGraemeGuy> use gedit
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> thought you had to use vim or so
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, you can use any text editor you're comfortable with
<Cantide> gedit <3
<Kilos> vim is too much to learn so i tried idle
<Kilos> now i gotta first delete the others methinks
<Kilos> yay that worked ty, but what went wrong before ?
<Kilos> all that about syntax error
<Kilos> grrr
 * Kilos blames magespawn 
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: http://vim-adventures.com/
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, i sukkel with vim
<Kilos> gedit is good for me if it can do all the programming stuff with python
<Kilos> but am getting more data tonight then ill go try that game
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> hey you gotta learn python
<Xethron> heya Kilos 
 * magespawn smacks Kilos with a large wet feather
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> gedit works fine and so much simpler
<Cantide> yeah, i use gedit for a lot of things
<Cantide> especially php
<Cantide> <3
<Kilos> i wonder why they suggest using idle vim and kate
<magespawn> kate is default on kde
<Cantide> hardcore users maybe :p
<Kilos> isnt kate the kde equivalent of gedit
<Cantide> idk, i've not used KDE :)
<Kilos> kde is lekker man
<Cantide> not for me :)
<Kilos> those x ones arent lekker
<Cantide> x? as in x.org?
<Cantide> but kde uses x..
 * Cantide is confused
<Kilos> xubuntu and them
<magespawn> anty text editor that can save the file with a .py extension should be fine
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> you mean xfce...
<Kilos> ya that
<Cantide> i don't like it either :p
<magespawn> and xkcd, thats the best
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> that i like :)
<Kilos> but kde rocks once you put your mind to give it a fair try
<magespawn> gotta go get fish, later all
<Cantide> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/standards.png
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Cantide> see ya~
<Kilos> whole morning gone and i just got to hello world
<Kilos> sigh
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> at least you got somewhere
<Kilos> can you use vim?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> thats hard work
<Kilos> aw i didnt see neelsie
<Cantide> i have never tried vim
<Cantide> i've used vi quite a bit via ssh
<Cantide> but i use gedit whenever possible :)
<Kilos> Maaz, vim game is <reply> http://vim-adventures.com/
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<Cantide> that game looks nice :0
<magespawn> afternoon
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> one of the other things to read regarding python is pep8
<Kilos> whew dfont add more stuff now
<Kilos> dont
<magespawn> http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/ 
<magespawn> this is just a best practices guide
<Kilos> lol best practise is get a pro to do it for you
<magespawn> somebody like superfly
<Kilos> from page 11 it gets heavy trying to remember all that stuff
<Kilos> ya him
<magespawn> i can't remeber identation or spaces, and if spaces how many
<Kilos> constants and numbers and strings
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> that's why you use pep8
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> at least until it becomes 2nd nature
<Kilos> A style guide is about consistency. Consistency with this style guide is important. Consistency within a project is more important. Consistency within one module or function is most important.
<Kilos> But most importantly: know when to be inconsistent
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> lol @ Kilos
<Kilos> i should stick to hardware sorting. its not in english thats not understandable
<Kilos> foo
<Vince-0> hii
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<magespawn> that sort of thing is a place holder for anything you actually want to type
<Kilos> this is the reason geeks get probs with other peeps at school
<Kilos> they cant understand them
<Kilos> like a different breed on been
<Kilos> bean
<magespawn> that could be
<Kilos> hmm... i wonder if i can teach QA to braai a steak and shout when its ready
<Kilos> oh my vince must be a vegetarian
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> most of the guys are on the way home and graeme still has 40 mins
<Kilos> and who knows with magespawn 
<magespawn> just about to leave now
<Cantide> home? i have been home all day :)
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz, start a game of werewolf
<Maaz> Kilos: You have started a game of Werewolf. Everybody has 60 seconds to join the game.
<Kilos> eat cfantide
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, eat Cantide 
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Maaz> Not enough players. Try again later.
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> hahaha
<Kilos> wb Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Thanks Kilos
<charl> whow
<charl> just watched the ubuntu edge video
<Kilos> and?
<charl> amazing
<Trixar_za> I'm actually downloading Claws Mail for Windows so I can check my email...
<charl> the crowdfunding doesn't look too good though
<Kilos> thats the phone?
<Trixar_za> I just need to bite the bullet and install Arch
<charl> yeah that's the hardware part
<Kilos> eish Trixar_za 
<Kilos> why arch?
<Kilos> size or what?
<charl> only 7 days left to raise $20K
<Trixar_za> Mostly what you learn while installing it. I'm not mad enough to try gentoo yet
<charl> probably not gonna happen
<Kilos> there was a chick here a while back that used arch
<Trixar_za> And yeah, the size is also a factor. My old PC can't run the new bling-bling Linuxes
<Kilos> look at tinycorelinux
<Kilos> oh you got 3g
<Kilos> that was the only prob i had with it
<Kilos> with adsl it will rocks methinks
<Trixar_za> I tried, but most of the tinycore guys are Frugal mad idiots with a holier than thou mentality
<Kilos> whole os was 66m
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> yeah i only found one helpful guy
<charl> if you need lightweight why not just go lubuntu
<charl> unless if you say you just want to do it for the lols then arch is great
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i didnt like it
<charl> what was wrong with it?
<charl> (i should add, i don't use it myself)
<Kilos> he does slitaz but it crashed now
<Kilos> Trixar_za, why not install slitaz again
<Trixar_za> Because they mad a mess of the current version
<Trixar_za> made*
<Kilos> or get data and upgrade to ubuntu
<Trixar_za> And I'll probably have to build my own version before I can use it again
<Kilos> oh you leaving them
<Kilos> oh the pc dont like ubuntu
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> what help did you need with tinycore
<Trixar_za> Pretty much sakis3g support - amongst other things. But they want to run it in RAM because starting it in ram is clean everytime
<Trixar_za> Not to mention huge if you have a lot of packages
<Trixar_za> Dumbasses
<Kilos> oh i got the install iso
<Kilos> but it is very different from debian
<Kilos> woulda been fine with adsl
<Kilos> i wonder if it will work in a wifi router with the 3g plugged into the router
<Kilos> hmm...
<Trixar_za> I'm one of those weird people that install Windows versions of stuff so I can have access to my old configuration files
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> I even imported my firefox bookmarks post crash using the backed up json file
<Kilos> what caused the crash?
<Trixar_za> Probably something related to Xorg
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi smile hows you?
<smile> good :D
<smile> how about you
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> good ty. everything is working except idle
<Kilos> but gedit is doing the job so far
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey hey
<magespawn> idle not working?
<Kilos> weird hey
<magespawn> no error messages
<Kilos> ya
<smile> Kilos: gedit sucks :'(
<Kilos> that same error
<smile> but yeah, it works :/
<Kilos> na gedit works
<smile> notepad++ is clearly much beter :)
<magespawn> smile does that work on linux?
<smile> magespawn: on Wine, it works very well. It could be ported very easily to native Linux, since it's not using so many Windows specific features (read: Windows API)
<Kilos> i wont touch notepad unless im on win with no choice
<magespawn> not the same notepad
<magespawn> this one is much more Kilos 
<Kilos> once ive gone a bit further in python ill try idle again on the stuff that works
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> but wine sucks too
<magespawn> what version of python do you have?
<Kilos> 2.7.3 i think
<Kilos> wait i check
<Kilos> ya thats it
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> now i want some of the ibid code
<Trixar_za> smile: I prefer Geany myself
<Kilos> the part that makes coffee
<magespawn> maybe the idle is looking for a different version
<Kilos> they both outa the repos so i dunno
<smile> Trixar_za: yeah :) it's obviously better
<smile> will try to install it now :)
<Trixar_za> I have to disable the message window, but otherwise it runs pretty well :P
<Trixar_za> I have Notepad++ on Windows, but I don't like how it spaces python code
<smile> which plugins do you have installed? :)
<Trixar_za> I just used the basic install :P
<smile> notepad++ works good for batch, XML, HTML etc ;)
<smile> Trixar_za: that's boring :p
<Trixar_za> It's just that it's python's tabs use spaces instead of tabulation
<Trixar_za> I know it's against the Python standards, but I like tab
<Trixar_za> :P
<magespawn> i like the way it does html, never tried it python use idle or eric for that
<Kilos> did your idle work with hello world magespawn ??
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> thats not fair
<magespawn> i could not see anything wrong with your code either
<Kilos> i have no idea why it said syntax error
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> everything first tests me
<magespawn> just don't go and do a reinstall because of it
<Kilos> ive had both drives with win blocking the bad sectors going all day
<Kilos> hahaha\
<Kilos> so maybe thats a workaround
<Kilos> maybe i must reinstall idle
<smile> Trixar_za: me like tab too ;)
<magespawn> here is some of my practice code http://db.tt/foBMNIkK
<smile> yeah, py :D
<Kilos> aw opera only shows size and modified but no names
<Kilos> you been going at it long
<magespawn> my mobile firefox does the same, more strangeness
<Kilos> i removed firefox with last install to save data
<Kilos> will install again now and see
<Kilos> ai! 27.4m
<Kilos> and they upgrade every coupla weeks
<Kilos> firefox shows same way magespawn 
<Kilos> no names
<magespawn> mine took a will to load them
<Kilos> i see pages there now but still no names
<magespawn> awhile maybe too
<Kilos> your dropbox is sick
<magespawn> maybe very be, had my files in it for too long
<Kilos> aw now i forgot who i was in dropbox
<Kilos> maybe they will show when signed in
<Trixar_za> [17:29:58] [Trixar_za] Some extensions are memory hogs
<Trixar_za> [17:30:28] [Trixar_za] Not to mention both the Firefox and extension authors don't take memory leak reports seriously
<Trixar_za> I found the biggest memory hog to be Adblock Plus even if it doesn't have a list loaded
<magespawn> never used that, just noscript
<magespawn> Kilos i don't have another way to share at the moment, i am on the tablet
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<Kilos> inetpro, you here?
<Kilos> night guys . sleep tight
<Kilos> nogga dag môre
<smile> bye :)
<magespawn> inetpro ping
<magespawn> Maaz tell maiatoday there is a new ubuntu server book available to the loco teams.
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto, I'll tell maiatoday on freenode
<magespawn> good night all
<yolandre> hi all.
<yolandre> need some more advice.... what is the recommended swap area size?
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> yolandre: how much ram do you have?
<yolandre> 8gb
<Squirm> maybe make it about 6gb then
<yolandre> thanks!
<Squirm> kind of works off a sliding scale. I think 4gb ram you should have 4gb swap, but I think the higher you go, the less swap
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> As a base minimum, it's highly recommended that the swap space should be equal to the amount of physical memory (RAM). 
<Squirm> "In reality, if you use hibernation you need what was outlined in the relevant paragraph above, otherwise you need as much swap space as your system will use - which actually may be very little in a modern hardware setup"
<Squirm> swap is only used if you use up all your ram
<Squirm> it's like virtual memory on windows, starts writing bits that are meant to go to ram, to your hdd
<yolandre> got you there. actually opted for 4gb. should there be a future need i'll resize. only using ubuntu for private & basic computing.
<superfly> recommended swap used to be twice RAM
<Squirm> and you can increase your swap partition at a later point - if you have unused hdd space
<superfly> nowadays with more than 4 gigs swap is almost unnecessary
<superfly> yolandre: 4 should be more than enough
<Squirm> yeah, I see that now
<Squirm> and it actually makes sense
<yolandre> should hope so... had to do with 1gb previously and 12.04 worked just fine.
<Squirm> superfly: any idea when ubuntuforums came back up?
<yolandre> the last time i manually create unix or linux partitions was about 10 years ago....
<yolandre> nope - none. i was on last noght when it dropped & noticed it on at about 02:00 this morning. was seeking help with a tricky installation and wanted to share the solution.
<superfly> Squirm: not at all. forums are places where n00bs give each other bad advice.
<yolandre> anyways, should someone need to know the topic can be read at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/234019.
<yolandre> you asked me last night to post the solution?
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-16
<inetpro> magespawn: pong
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi charl psychicist Squirm  et al
<Squirm> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy
 * ThatGraemeGuy nods
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello Kilos '-'/
<nuvolari> o/ hello's
<nuvolari> any BB-gurus around?
<nuvolari> Packaging especially
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> inetpro i just wanted to let an 'official type' person there is a new server book available for the loco
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> isnt maia the go to person still magespawn ?
<magespawn> Just about to go another drive
<Kilos> lekker
<magespawn> I did leave her a message with Maaz
<Kilos> zerlgi, wb
<Kilos> aha
<zerlgi> Hi Kilos
<zerlgi> tx
<Kilos> sometimes only way to get to her is by email
<Kilos> lemme know when you back magespawn 
<Kilos> wanna know if you installed extras with idle
<magespawn> will do, later
<magespawn> No not yet
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> oh so its basic install that just works?
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> Anyway, will chat when i get back.
<Kilos> have a good time
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<charl> hi psyatw, Kilos, magespawn 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> hi magespawn
<psyatw> hi zerlgi
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> magespawn, has gone on a game drive
<Kilos> hopefully buck and timid things
<nuvolari> hi oom kilos, gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> ja dankie nuvolari en jy?
<Kilos> ons gaan slang leer. jy moet begin tyd maak
<nuvolari> lol, slang leer?
<Kilos> haha ja ons gaan byteofpython in n klas doen
<Kilos> of in my kanaal of daai #linux-studies
<Kilos> maar soos gewoonlik sukkel ek met iets voor ons even begin
<Kilos> wbb
<Vince-0> hi!
<Vince-0> superfly, you here?
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<zerlgi> afternoon folks. am signing off now. Hope to lurk again soon.
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> zergling rushhhhhhh
<Cantide> his nick reminds me of zergling .-.
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Trixar_za> Afternoon magespawn
<magespawn> i see there is a new ubuntu server book out
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<superfly> hi Vince-0
<magespawn> did you get your idle sorted
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> just helping ian quick magespawn 
<magespawn> no worries
<Vince-0> hey!
<Vince-0> superfly, I'm looking for someone to make a tiny device (large scale) that fetches an audio file and plays it over 3.5mm audio jack - know anyone?
<superfly> Vince-0: not really... are you thinking of a Raspberry Pi sort of device?
<Vince-0> kinda, current software (closed) doesn't run on arm - only thing that even comes close are the Android MK806 devices
<Vince-0> Rasp isn't really for production environment
<superfly> Well, I was just trying to get a clearer idea of what you meant by "device"
<Vince-0> well its pretty open ended 'cos eventually they'd change the software
<Vince-0> so I was looking at openbroadcaster.com AGPL license
<Vince-0> and the scenario is mostly for a CMS for media that the remote device downloads and plays. Seems there are only _very_ expensive proprietary solutions
<Vince-0> anyways, not many "embeded device" types in ZA
<superfly> in all honesty, I'd just look at one of the many linux-based devices that are around
<superfly> then write the software part in something like Python
<Vince-0> yep, x86 linux devices aren't as cheap as the Pi. Will see what these openbroadcaster guys can do
<Vince-0> best case would be an android client customized to run on boot
<superfly> there are quite a few of those sorts of boards
<magespawn> Vince-0: what sort of application would that be used for?
<Vince-0> this company here is managing in store broadcasting for thousands of stores
<magespawn> in store radio?
<Vince-0> ya but with local storage, no stream
<magespawn> ahh right
<Vince-0> and customized per store/region/client etc
<magespawn> thats why no stream
<Vince-0> and most of the stores are in the bush
<Vince-0> current software is discontinued
<magespawn> does music stream use a lot of data?
<Vince-0> no stream, files are usually a couple of megs worth of mp3 type format
<magespawn> so somebody would need to change them out, stored on sd cards or such?
<Vince-0> sdcard/internal but the current apps use DSL to fetch media from FTP each night over DSL
<Vince-0> they got me involved to try run their windows client on a Pi - can't emulate x86 (wine) on ARM...
<Vince-0> so now its a whole long story
<magespawn> ouch
<Vince-0> found some sneaky Russians who got Win3.1 on a Pi once...
<magespawn> sounds like it would be a lot easier to find the hardware and then write the software
<magespawn> i found a site that had managed to get windows 95 or 98 onto the n900
<Vince-0> yoh, but not exactly production capable. I had an N900 - sweet device
<magespawn> if i had the spare cash i would buy 4 more to play around with
<Vince-0> haven't seen a phone with an FM transmitter elsewhere
<magespawn> did you try the ir port as a tv remote?
<Vince-0> nope, IR! that's something you don't see on mobiles
<Vince-0> I did try some data transfer on it with a USB adapter on my PC
<magespawn> there was a piece of software that had all the key mappings for various remotes and the tv that they could work with
<Vince-0> I remember
<magespawn> i keep thinking they would make a great in car tracking monitering onboard pc
<magespawn> there was some guy who had developed a brain scanner that worked off the n900
<Vince-0> on only 600mhz
<magespawn> i would love them to build something similar using the latest hardware
<magespawn> maybe something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUa5Iy9uj6g
<Vince-0> sms to toast teknologie lol
<charl> what and it can charge your car?
<charl> and it has an built-in induction cooking?
<charl> ich mag
<Vince-0> *concept
<charl> what a 48 megapixel camera
<charl> this is a brilliant parody
<charl> and a nuclear power generator !
<charl> what the 
<magespawn> now there is a phone worth $32 million
<Vince-0> yaa
<magespawn> later all
<Vince-0> cya
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> whats the aptitude command to see dependancies please
<Kilos> apt-cache showpkg
<Kilos> that seems to work
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> oh my friday again
<Kilos> charl: you on kubuntu?
<Kilos> im lost
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn on freenode. sorry battling to get ian to connect from live cd with 3g but struggling" 2 hours, 13 minutes and 33 seconds ago
<charl> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> my archives dont save
<charl> archives?
<Kilos> as in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<charl> oh apt archives, they don't save? weird
<Kilos> i cant find where to save downloaded packages
<charl> can't say i've heard of that before
<Kilos> you uncapped peeps dont worry about that
<Kilos> grr
<charl> hmmm, yeah i would be the wrong person to ask about something like that it seems
<charl> i just download the latest whenever i need to install something
<charl> apt-get takes care of it
<Kilos> not lekker when you pay for every update/upgrade
<charl> that sucks
<Kilos> i dunno what ive done wrong. the kde i had on another drive didnt have the prob
<charl> sorry but i'm not really familiar with the process of doing this
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> the pro or fly will know
<Kilos> the pro will first say ai!
<charl> cool
<charl> lol
<Kilos> ty
<charl> np
<charl> hi psychicist 
<charl> how's it going in poland
<Kilos> hi psi
<psychicist> hi charl 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> all is going well here, charl
 * Kilos wonders if nano would work with python programming
<psychicist> I'm just working the boring job and doing my own stuff besides
<psychicist> but I've decided to improve my knowledge of Java (J2EE) and to learn Oracle
<psychicist> so all will be well in a few months and I hope to find another job then
<charl> oracle database?
<Kilos> keep learning
<psychicist> yes
<Kilos> knowledge is power
<charl> isn't there more of a demand for mysql/postgres?
<charl> i work with oracle database but i wish i could dump it and mysql in favour of postgres
<psychicist> not in big enterprises I guess
<psychicist> I know mysql
<psychicist> it's not that I learn one in favour of another
<charl> oh then oracle would be easy, you just have to get used to the fact that everything is much more difficult
<psychicist> why not learn them all? :)
<charl> yeah exactly my mentality too
<Kilos> hey charl are you gonna join the python classes
<charl> whatever you can do in mysql you can do in oracle by writing 3x as much sql
<charl> Kilos: i already know python but it sounds interesting, which are these?
<psychicist> yeah, I figured
<charl> i might know some other people who should attend
<charl> i don't really know oracle database well myself, i never bothered studying it properly
<Kilos> we gonna have them in #linux-studies as soon as the other guys can get to spend an hour a week or so
<charl> i just use it and whenver i get stuck i google
<charl> usually you end up finding the answer on stack overflow or a similar site
<Kilos> we going to use byteofpython
<psychicist> my uncle is an oracle certified professional
<Kilos> im sure superfly will nurse maid us
<charl> Kilos: cool i will tell some people
<charl> psychicist: i heard certified dba's can make a good living
<magespawn> Kilos: did you get the files i shared?
<psychicist> charl, yeah, that's one of the reasons for me to learn it
<charl> Kilos: nurses and maids?! :)
<charl> Kilos: you will attract the wrong type of people with that :P
<psychicist> :D
<Kilos> those i couldnt see names magespawn ?
<psychicist> no, the right ones :D
<magespawn> yes
<charl> :D
<Kilos> i didnt download  them no. what are they
<Kilos> im on kde now will get them tomorrow
<magespawn> simple python programs
<Kilos> that do what?
<Kilos> oh something i wanted to ask , must one start idle with sudo?
<magespawn> showing various programming ideas
<Kilos> i tried it again but first deleted hello world everywhere now i cant even get it working with gedit
<magespawn> not aas far as i know
<Kilos> must i tick each one to download or will the whole batch come
<Kilos> had a massive job this avy trying to get nm and then sakis going by ian
<magespawn> i think you can do a ba5ch download
<magespawn> i see i got your message
<Kilos> spent hours mailing him packages that he got on fone then put on stick then installed
<Kilos> but no go
<Kilos> he took modem and kubuntu cd to another pc and sakis worked first time
<Kilos> some thing blocked usb access
<magespawn> might be the pc then
<Kilos> methinks
<Kilos> ya but its a pc he has to fix
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> do people really need dba that much?
<Kilos> before i said go to another pc and try i first said the modem is dead
<Kilos> hehe\
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<magespawn> charl what sort of salary are they paying?
<magespawn> later all
<Cantide> good night magespawn >.</
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-17
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn and others
<magespawn> howdy Kilos
<magespawn> so what problems are we solving/creating today?
<Kilos> hgow do i download them all magespawn ?
<Kilos> how too
<Kilos> 1 at a time is eina
<Kilos> and then we go to idle methinks
<Kilos> after sheep
<Kilos> i think with my editing im not saving in the right place or something
<Kilos> once ive download those files i see the names
<kbmonkey> hai hai
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> you gotta make time soon hey
<Kilos> we starting python classes in #linux-studies
<kbmonkey> oh ya? who is involved? interesting.
<Kilos> about 4 so far, others have more pressing things on at the moment
<kbmonkey> started gym so dont even mention time XD
<Kilos> ai! you peeps and gym
<kbmonkey> until i adjust I get to bed very very early
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I gotta health and stuff you know
<Kilos> take karate rather
<kbmonkey> its either that or anti psychotics and padded walls ;)
<Kilos> gets you fitter and healthier and you get defence built in
<magespawn> i thought there was a download all button on the top right hand side
<magespawn> karate is cool
<magespawn> hi kbmonkey
<magespawn> got the kids playing minetest
<Kilos> is it opera that dont show the download all button or dropbox
<kbmonkey> did karate when younger and mma and northern long fist kung fu. none too close enough where i am now. so gym it is :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, magespawn is one
<Kilos> even better one is look for aikido classes there
<Kilos> see if you can download the book
<Kilos> aikido in daily life by koichi tohei
<kbmonkey> nice :)
<Kilos> he is the founders son
<kbmonkey> what problems do we have today Kilos - downloads again?
<Kilos> im trying to get python files
<Kilos> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bzbneq5prdvu3y9/sVIQPh1MtK#
<Kilos> but one at a time sucks
<kbmonkey> I'll likely go back to a fighting style once I build some mass. am really underweight 
<Kilos> all the window changing and save buttons
<Kilos> aikido will get you healthy so your weight will naturally adjust
<kbmonkey> as I recall, dropbox only allows one file a time. whose dropbox is that? if you can get the files tarred into one it may be easier.
<Kilos> and the idea of using the opponents force and momentum and all is better than throwing punches
<magespawn> mine but there is a download button on the top right which gives you a drop down menu with the option to download files as a zip
<Kilos> magespawn, box
<kbmonkey> ^ what magespawn said Kilos :)
<Kilos> i go do sheep
<magespawn> that could also mean something else entirely
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> and that laugh would not do much to settle peoples minds
<Kilos> i got 12 magespawn . 1 at a time that save as zip also gets 1 then tries to go look for it
<Kilos> ghrrr
<Kilos> mazal, hi
<Kilos> mazal, gaan jy saam met ons python leer
<mazal> More oom Kilos , oe nee ek is nie slim genoeg nie en het ook nie genoeg tyd nie
<Kilos> man jy baie slimmer as ekke en ons gaan dit 1 huur of minder maak n week
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volkie
<mazal> Neewat dankie oom , scripting / programming het nog nooit sin gemaak vir my nie
<Kilos> haha ek sukkel net so
<Kilos> lyk soos alien taal
<mazal> Yep , en ek is een van daai mense wat nie iets kan doen as ek dit nie verstaan nie
<mazal> Enigste ding in IT wat sin maak is Windoze. Elke keer wat jy sukkel en 'n probleem het maak dit sin want dis M$ :-)
<Kilos> windoze is maklik man jy moet net drie goed ken fdisk format install
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Free bugs with every release
<Kilos> skuus setup nie install nie
<magespawn> gotta go do a transfer
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> ive found a good use for windows mazal 
<Kilos> later mage
<Kilos> when you got a drive thats bad at the start of the drive you force a windows install there
<Kilos> to force you just boot from a super grub cd and then it can boot to windows and continue the install till its finished
<Kilos> kbmonkey, can you download that book?
<Kilos> aw hes gone
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ooyay idle worked
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> so keen for some rugby today :)
<Cantide> BRING IT ON ARGENTINA
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> another hour isnt it?
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> NZ and Aus are playing at 12
<Cantide> SA vs Arg is at 17:00
<Cantide> still a few more hours to go :p
<Kilos> ah 
<Cantide> i think i'll watch both games though
<Cantide> if i can
<Kilos> yeah i watch aus/nz with tara
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> oh no.. do you support Aus?
<Cantide> tsk tsk :D
<Kilos> two way comments on pidgin
<Kilos> nope nz
<Kilos> her too
<Cantide> whew :D
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> isn't she in Aus though?
<Kilos> yip but dont like the aus sportsmen
<Cantide> good on her!
<Cantide> i am the same :D
<Kilos> she says they have bad attitudes
<Cantide> can't stand those whining cheats lol
<Cantide> yup
<Kilos> and she hates their commentators
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> they have zero knowledge those commentators..
<Kilos> have hole in face will make noise
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> they once referred to Chilliboy ( i think ) as the beast :D
<Cantide> made me lol '-'
<mazal> lol
<Cantide> Hugh Bladen is the sound of rugby
<Kilos> yip
<mazal> Who can forget Spigaries ( have no idea how to spell it )
<Kilos> whats that
<mazal> They called him spiegeries , radio rugby commentator , many moons ago. Can't remember his real name
<Kilos> mazal, did you read about forcing win to install
<mazal> yup
<Kilos> that supergrub disk rocks
<mazal> I had one somewhere , but not anymore
<Cantide> haha
<mazal> Boot-repair does the trick for me
<Cantide> Piere Speis maybe? (don't know about spelling)
<mazal> Nope Cantide 
<Kilos> oh pier spies
<Cantide> ah
<Kilos> peir
<mazal> It will come to me sometime
<mazal> Probably 2 oclock tonight or something lol
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> what's this about forcing win to install?
<Cantide> HYPOCRISY
<mazal> Where's the other senior guys , everyone knew him
<Cantide> BURN IT
<Cantide> ah
<Kilos> when your drive is messed up with bad blocks in the beginning
<mazal> There was no one that could talk that fast in that detail over a radio and new his rugby so well
<Cantide> Kilos, can't install Linux there instead?
<Kilos> when the drive wont install anything
<Kilos> linux is even more sensitive to a faulty drive
<Cantide> mazal, aahhh, now i understand what you mean, but i don't know who he was -.-
<mazal> I never struggle with bad drives , I'm too parranoid. It fails me once and it gets binned
<Cantide> Kilos, oh, that's sad :'(
<mazal> Friedel something
<Cantide> yeah, i'm the same - once a drive is broken, it's only going to get worse
<Kilos> as in you start the win install and it crashes half way and says it has terminated to stop damage to the pc
<mazal> That always makes me laugh , as if software can cause physical damage lol
<mazal> Silly MS
<Kilos> mazal, dont you wanna post me scrap drives ill pay postage
<mazal> Don't have one at the moment Kilos 
<Kilos> i need lots to use for spares
<mazal> But will keep in mind on the next one
<Kilos> i actually want to ask on the mailing list as well
<Cantide> Kilos, i might have in a few weeks when i clean out here
<Kilos> cool
<Cantide> Kilos, where do you stay?
<Kilos> pretoria
<Cantide> oh, man, i was just there a few weeks ago!
<mazal> How do one do couriers ? I hate post office
<mazal> Do I just call one and say I have a package ?
<Kilos> mage says you can post parcels and the receiver pays the postage
<Kilos> couriers are expensive
<Kilos> you pay their petrol and time
<Cantide> i might swing by pretoria again, so i'll let you know
<mazal> Where in PTA again oom ?
<Kilos> out on the van der hoff road towards brits
<Kilos> 6 ks past last robot
<Cantide> hehe
<mazal> Not sure where that is
<Cantide> me neither, but sounds easy enough to find
<mazal> Yup
<Kilos> past pretoria west
<Kilos> the road to the north of church street is van der hoff
<Cantide> if i come up to PTA again, i might bring some old PC parts, if you'd want them
<Kilos> any pc stuffs are welcome
<Cantide> my room is like a PC graveyard
<Cantide> a lot of not working / semi working stuff
<Kilos> i have some nice drives that need parts
<Cantide> but you could salvage CPUs for example
<Cantide> ah, and i have a few old HDDs
<Kilos> i love not working stuff
<Cantide> lol
<mazal> Now that sounds just weird Kilos :-)
<Kilos> thats how i started on pcs, with other peeps scrap
<Kilos> the fun comes in making other peeps scrap work again
<Cantide> yup, me, too :)
<mazal> Ugh I hate that , after hours I don't even want to see a pc. Get to much of it at work
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> the 500g drive im on now was discarded but they wanted the data off it
<Kilos> ubuntu has good recovery tools
<Cantide> cool :)
<Cantide> i had an 80 GB and a 500 GB
<mazal> So what't the short version of this MIR thing ?
<Cantide> but i bought a 120 SSD and the 80 now lives at my feet
<mazal> I saw a video or two , but looks like Unity
<Cantide> MIR is the display server
<Cantide> the part that interfaces with your hardware
<mazal> Oh , in place of X ?
<Cantide> not the shell
<Cantide> yes
<Cantide> wayland is the same sort of thing
<mazal> Aaah now you see , not even google could explain it that easy :-)
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i've been following it for a while '-'
<mazal> I read it will be in 13.10
<Cantide> it's going to shi..
<Cantide> yes, i was about to say that :)
<Kilos> after recovery i got the drive going with ubuntu but it kept crashing every month or so and now ive forced win onto the first 10g that contains the bad blocks so well see how long it lasts
<mazal> But wonder if it will be default or will have to be added by the user ?
<Cantide> but in 13.10 they will also have xMir, a compatibility layer
<Cantide> i think default
<Cantide> and then Unity 7 on top of that - so it will look the same as it does now
<mazal> Performance wise ?
<Cantide> about the same hopefully
<Cantide> at the moment it's actually a bit worse, but there are performance patches in the works
<mazal> Unity has been laggy on every version so far on my pc's
<Cantide> things will get better in either 14.04 or 14.10 when unity 8 lands
<Cantide> and runs directly on top of mir
<Cantide> without the need for xmir
<mazal> I hope it lands on 14.04 , that we have it in LTS
<Cantide> but i think that's still a way off .-.
<Cantide> yes, but sometimes they don't like to push new things for an lts
<Cantide> so i'm not sure
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Cantide> also, during the wallpaper selection discussion last night they said that perhaps for the next version wallpapers might need to be selected that suit all form factors
<Cantide> so that kinda hints at unity 8 landing
<Cantide> but i'm not sure
<Vince-0> haai
<mazal> Lo Vince-0 
<Cantide> hey hey Vince-0 :)
<Vince-0> good morn
<Cantide> only 47 minutes left of it :)
<mazal> gtg , bye everyone
<Kilos> cheers maz
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Cantide, how do you do a search foe a word inside a package
<Kilos> for
<Cantide> ah...
<Cantide> damn..
<Cantide> someone gave me the command a while back
<Cantide> not sure if i remember correctly..
<Cantide> apt-cache search [word]
<Cantide> i think!
<Cantide> try it and let me know if it's right
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> nope runs through lotsa stuff
<Kilos> but no pointer to where the word is
<Kilos> word must be in them [] things?
<Cantide> no no
<Kilos> oh
<Cantide> without those, sorry
<Cantide> i thought it would be easier to understand like that :/ my mistake
<Kilos> haha
<Cantide> so type something like apt-cache search gimp
<Cantide> for example
<Kilos> im looking for the file or whatever ibid uses to make coffee
<Kilos> finds funny stuff
<Kilos> coffeescript - interpreter and compiler for the CoffeeScript language
<Kilos> i wanna try teach my bot to make food not just coffee
<Cantide> ah..
<Cantide> what is the bot scripted in?
<Cantide> you might be better off searching in google
<Kilos> python
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> is the bot a phenny?
<Kilos> huh?
<Cantide> hold on
<Kilos> its in the repos
<Cantide> .g phenny
<Cantide> nope
<Cantide> i was thinking of this bot http://inamidst.com/phenny/
<Cantide> thought maybe your bot was a variation of it
<Cantide> what's it called in the repos?
<Kilos> ibid
<Kilos> haha just got an sms from tara. go gtalk
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> yeah, the game is on
<Cantide> i don't know ibid .-.
<Cantide> lol, McCaw always getting in the way in the rucks, glad he conceded a penalty there
<Kilos> aw i dont see it. mnet sports channel scrambled
<Kilos> sigh
<Cantide> :(
<Cantide> i'm watching online
<Kilos> too much data needed for that
<Cantide> yeah :/
<Cantide> Aus is winning - 12 - 10
<Cantide> o_o;;;
<Cantide> scrap that
<Cantide> NZ just scored
<Cantide> and again..
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> good game :)
<Kilos> aw
<Cantide> Aus 19 - 22 NZ
<Cantide> 19 - 25 half time
<Kilos> ty
<Cantide> i'll save bandwidth and have a shower :p
<Cantide> will check the game again near the end :p
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> hi Cantide 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you
<charl> good good
<Kilos> i got idle to work
<charl> i'm finding youtube to be quite disappointing
<charl> even when playing video at 1080p both the audio and video quality is so much less than h264
<charl> and the colours are terrible
<charl> and then it hangs frequently, just stops buffering for some reason
<Kilos> doesnt that depend on what peeps upload
<charl> nah i find it across the board
<charl> i haven't uploaded anything to youtube in probably 7 or so years
<charl> i tried it out after it launched initially, so i can't speak out of personal experience
<Kilos> i try stay away from youtube
<charl> yeah and now it's full of ads too, it's becoming terrible
<charl> i much rather stream h264 when i have the option
<Kilos> adds are getting in everywhere
<charl> google must be making tons of money but it's extremely irritating having to wait to click through the ads
<charl> sometimes i click on the ad by accident and get a new tab launched
<charl> and the poor (sucker) advertisers are paying for it :D
<Kilos> thats why browsing sucks as well
<charl> even though i have no interest in buying anything
<Kilos> everything is page to page to get what you want
<charl> and even if the initial ads aren't bad enough, then put yet more ads on the bottom of the video that you have to click to close
<charl> this is leaving a serious opportunity for competition like vimeo to come in
<Kilos> some sites go to an add and if you dont register there you get no further
<charl> you still get a lot of sites like that surprisingly
<charl> thought people would have stopped with that after the 90s
<Kilos> sucks
<charl> always register and fill in endless forms
<charl> there even launched a service at some point that automatically logged you in to a bunch of them using generic accounts
<charl> not sure if it is still around
<Cantide> oh wow, NZ are running away with this now - 40 - 22
<Cantide> hi charl :)
<charl> hi Cantide how's it going
<Kilos> good
<Cantide> charl, very well, thanks :)
<Cantide> and you?
<charl> also good
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> i was hoping this would be a closer game
<Kilos> no man good if aus gets thumped
<Cantide> yeah, but they should wear each other down to make things easier for us
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> me looking funny stuffs
<Kilos> sqliteman
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> so many funny words like pragmas
<Cantide> :D
<Kilos> my poor head
<charl> is this idle a python editor Kilos ?
<Kilos> yip it seems to be the built in editor
<Kilos> actuall quite cool
<Cantide> hahaha, Will Genie looks flustered :D
<charl> looking at it now but it doesn't look very good at all
<charl> why not just use vim
<Kilos> built in run and debug and stuffs
<Kilos> no vim is lots more to learn and remember
<charl> oh i see this: "Integrated debugger with stepping, persistent breakpoints, and call stack visibility."
<charl> that's handy
<Kilos> idle is cool
<Kilos> looks like all python stuff rocks
<charl> never used it, i always code in vim but i guess i should try it at some point
<charl> although these days all i really use python for is for small scripts, i do most of my development on openjdk
<Kilos> makes things easier and faster methinks
<charl> i did some work on this thing: https://lexmachina.com/
<charl> i used lxml to scrape html to get the info out: http://lxml.de/
<Kilos> go look in the ibid packages and see where the coffee on stuff is
<Kilos> i want to see the script for coffee
<charl> just grep for "coffee on" or something
<charl> i'm sure it should be quick to find
<Kilos> but ibid is actually quite big
<Kilos> man i dunno grep
<charl> grep -ri 'coffee on'
<charl> inside the ibid directory
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> np
<charl> have you guys looked at jython?
<charl> it's an implementation of python written in java
<charl> it's extremely slow
<charl> but it has one big advantage, you can import any java library and use it from python
<charl> so if you want to combine java and python libraries you can do stuff like this: http://pastebin.com/QF2MF6XV
<charl> here i used a python library (pygments) and combined it with jsoup (a java library)
<charl> sorry the code was a quick hack-together, not properly written
<Cantide> oh, of course, grep :)
<charl> take away grep and i lose my ability to program :)
<Cantide> i dislike java...
<charl> when you work on somebody else's code it's the quickest way to find stuff
<Cantide> and i've not yet used python
<Cantide> haha, yeah :D
<charl> why do you dislike java?
<Cantide> amidoingitrite? http://www.news24.com/Green/News/40-pythons-found-in-Canadian-hotel-20130817
<charl> haha
<Cantide> i don't know... it's too fussy .-.
<Cantide> too strict
<Cantide> drives me crazy :D
<charl> too fussy? have you tried c?
<charl> that's exactly what i like about it
<Cantide> probably only because i don't really know what i'm doing
<charl> yeah :)
<Cantide> the whole jar files, class files etc.
<Cantide> and just getting it to work is a lot of effort for me
<charl> i would not recommend it to beginner programmers
<charl> but it *does* learn you how to program *properly*
<Cantide> teach *
<Cantide> yes
<charl> but python is much nicer for starters
<Cantide> i used pircbot a bit
<Cantide> it's an irc bot written in java
<charl> oh yes i have as well
<charl> lemme get some code
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i gave up eventually because java was driving me mad
<Cantide> other than that, pircbot was cool
<Cantide> if i had to try and make a bot now, i'd use phenny
<charl> http://pastebin.com/6h605kHP
<charl> http://pastebin.com/jb9NK7QG
<charl> a little side project of mine
<charl> it's a pity pastebin has such terrible layout and formatting
 * Cantide clicks
<Cantide> formatting looks alright
<Cantide> lots of imports :D
<charl> slexy too, this sucks: http://slexy.org/view/s211KeyteU
<Cantide> see, you know what you're doing
<charl> ubuntu paste wins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5995901/
<charl> finally no line wrapping
<charl> well i work as a programmer for a job :)
<charl> so i should :P
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> oh yeah, that's much better!
<charl> not like i should claim this is professional quality code, this is a little site project with no comments
<charl> and the code should be split up into more methods, for one
<Cantide> you clearly have never seen my code xD
<charl> lol
<Kilos> wb tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> hi. I'm not back yet, though :)
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> i see the room has been busy
<Kilos> little bit
<Kilos> mins peeps that talk lots
<Kilos> oh my idle works magespawn 
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> all ways the regular chatterboxes
<magespawn> cool beans Kilos
<Kilos> opened a new window and didnt try use the first one that opens
<Kilos> you sposed to tell me these things
<magespawn> ahh so you were writing your program straight in the python consoel
<magespawn> console
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> domdonner
<magespawn> ahh not so much, how were yoou supposed to know
<magespawn> and nobody else thought of that either
<Kilos> well the book said open the editor and type in that stuff
<Kilos> oh also i typed in not copy pasted
<Kilos> thats major work
<magespawn> with typing you learn how it is supposed to be set out
<Kilos> ya but big work. i cant remember a whole line at a time so its back and forth from book to ed
<Kilos> need to rest now\
<magespawn> thats the way i do it too
<charl> for those of you with internet, a modern data centre facility: http://youtu.be/9grRWBT_fnE
<charl> we operate something similar where i work, very nice
<charl> electronic access control, efficient cooling, redundancy
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi charl
<charl> how's it going
<Cantide> cool data centre :)
<charl> we need ftth where i live, i'm still on cable :(
<charl> the same company offers this: http://www.breedbandarnhem.nl/thuis/snelheden
<charl> for less than what i pay now i could have 250mbps
<charl> instead of 60
<charl> we are running behind where i live
<Kilos> magespawn, you still here?
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> yes Kilos
<Kilos> where is the part in ibid that makes coffee
<Kilos> i cant find it 
<Kilos> even got sqlite installed 
<Kilos> is it a plugin or part of the basic install or what
<magespawn> i think a plugin
<Kilos> Maaz, plugins
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<magespawn> maybe ask tumbleweed
<Kilos> Maaz, list plugins
<Maaz> Kilos: Plugins: admin, calc, conversions, core, eval, factoid, feeds, film, fun, games, geography, google, help, icecast, identity, karma, languages, log, lotto, meetings, memo, memory, network, oeis, quotes, rfc, seen, social, sources, strings, sysadmin, test, urlgrab and urlinfo
<Kilos> ive hunted me sicker
<magespawn> why do you need it?
<Kilos> i want to see how that is written to time when ready and then announce etc
<magespawn> search 'ibid coffee' in google, without the quotes
<Kilos> and how it decides to kettle on or grind coffee etc
<Kilos> ok ty
<magespawn> did that help Kilos?
<Kilos> yip ty ive found some ill slexy it now
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20IBUpG1D
<Kilos> i think thats all of it
<magespawn> you going to contribute to ibid now?
<Kilos> money or script?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i will play around and maybe i can make it braai a bit
<Kilos> you think thats everything needed for the coffee trip
<magespawn> have not had a look at it yet, you could of course download the entire source and work from there
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i dunno how to get the whole source
<magespawn> somewhere in those files you downloaded from my dropbox is kbmonkey's greeter program
<Kilos> i have that saved here as well. saw you got 2 there but downloaded both
<Kilos> but it needs fixing before we can use it
<Kilos> i thought synaptic gave the option to download the source but i cant find it
<Kilos> maybe its been dropped
<Kilos> always shied away from source
<magespawn> if you go to overview then i think you need to click on the latest download on the right hand side
<magespawn> overview of the ibid on the net
<Kilos> i dont see overview in opera
<Kilos> http://pydoc.net/Python/Ibid/0.1.0/ibid.plugins.fun/
<Kilos> thats where i am
<magespawn> try this https://launchpad.net/ibid
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> bbl on my way home
<Kilos> go safe
<kbmonkey> internet is back again
<Kilos> yay thats good kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> what are you doing with ibid Kilos ?
<Kilos> i want to look at what makes coffee work and maybe try get my bot to braai or even just do steak
<Kilos> i use the daily build ibid not the one that comes with 12.04
<Kilos> so dunno which source i need to look at
<Kilos> maybe its just dreams. looks like lotsa work
<kbmonkey> from my experience ibid is unwieldy to work worth and learn - I don't think it's just you Kilos ;)
<Kilos> adding to the source then making a .deb out of it
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey have you sued idle
<Kilos> used
<Kilos> i see a debugging button. wanna know what it does
<kbmonkey> the python interpreter? 
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> yes I have, but not for long, I moved to gedit very soon
<Kilos> gedit dont have the run button in
<Kilos> idle be kiff
<kbmonkey> I would guess that runs the program through a debugger
<kbmonkey> yes it does, hit f5 to run. you can customize what f5 does: python %f
<Kilos> oh its ctrl+f5 in idle
<kbmonkey> are you playing with python kilos?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but so many things to learn
<Kilos> strings and other funny name stuffs
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but its fun
<kbmonkey> the modern form of chopsticks: keeps the brain thinking
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> if you like to read a poem, in python enter "import this"
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Eh, let's try this
<Kilos> sup Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> Messing with buildroot
<Kilos> in arch?
<Trixar_za> No, I'm using a linode server to roll my own Linux
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> It sucks that you don't get a good looking linux in a small download. SliTaz is pretty much the only one that tried to do that without going idiotic like TinyCore
<kbmonkey> whoops. here we go to 2G mode :(
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<kbmonkey> evening magespawn 
<Kilos> i thought tinycore was quite lekker Trixar_za 
<kbmonkey> this day has min to offer
<Kilos> then take it easy
<Kilos> oh look for that book man
<Kilos> you dont have to do aikido just read first half of the book
<Trixar_za> Yeah, so I'm trying to make my own using buildroot
<Trixar_za> It has a lot of options
<Kilos> your own OS from scratch?
<Trixar_za> And it's aimed at embedded linuxes, which makes it useful for generating micro-linuxes
<Trixar_za> Not completely from scratch - buildroot does most of the heavy lifting
<Kilos> whew
<Trixar_za> I still have to do the boot scripts and general configuration though
<magespawn> will it be trixar_os?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> tros
<Trixar_za> Will probably be a SliTaz, but built with buildroot rather than by hand. I'll also be blacklisting several packages which I'm going to build myself
<Trixar_za> What is RPC and WCHAR support?
<kbmonkey> wide character support might be 64-bit addressing, if I guess correctly
<Trixar_za> Enabling toolchain locale/i18n support locks WCHAR support in place
<Trixar_za> so I guess I'm using it
<Trixar_za> Remote Procedure Calls
<Kilos> maybe back later. if not , sleep tight all
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-18
<Kilos> morning all
 * Kilos got pc auto rebooting probs again today
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> wb Kilos 
<charl> your pc is giving problems?
<charl> hi JoTraGo, Space, Mezenir 
<Kilos> ty charl 
<Kilos> yeah kept rebooting on its own, about 8 times then bios couldnt see the drive anymore
<Kilos> grrr
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<charl> Kilos: that sucks :(
<Kilos> yeah some weird prob where power goes to mboard or psu
<Kilos> anyway its all going again after wiggling all wires and running fsck from maverick to fix the drive
<Kilos> then i spent some time trying to connect ubuntu though eth to 3g in router
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> got it working from xp but ubuntu dont use it as a gateway
<charl> that's strange
<charl> what kind of router is it?
<Kilos> wifi router
<charl> oh it's a 3g-wifi bridge device?
<Kilos> with 4 eth connectors and usb for 3g modem
<Kilos> lol i dunno
<Kilos> flat thing, dont look like a bridge
<Kilos> 2 wifi aerials sticking up
<Kilos> i got the book and read about 3/4 but no info on connecting with linux
<Kilos> it has the 3g option as a backup for when adsl crashes
<charl> very strange, it should just provide a normal dhcp+nat interface
<Kilos> must i use dhcp in nm
<Kilos> i think i have tried that too
<Kilos> i can configure the router from my browser  but not sure what all to do so got modem here rather
<Kilos> automatic dhcp or auto dhcp addresses only?
<Kilos> and dont i have to tell nm what the gateway is
<Kilos> didnt try booting pc with it connected though
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Kilos! when are you not monitoring this channel
<Kilos> when im reinstalling or fixing crashed drives
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> or sleeping
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<charl> fill auto dhcp
<charl> so then you get dns settings etc
<charl> *full
<charl> and yes you want the default gateway configured too
<charl> but that should be the default configuration on most devices
<Kilos> on the router or i gotta tell ubuntu
<charl> dhcp does all the work
<charl> just enable full dhcp on the router and nm will pick up the settings via dhcp automatically
<Kilos> ill try booting with it all connected and see
<charl> yeah you should try that
<charl> i have also had some weird issues like that with network manager
<Kilos> ty will try that but not now
<charl> then i just reboot and it works fine
<charl> strange thing is that with kubuntu i have none of that
<charl> the kubuntu network manager works a bit better it seems
<Kilos> oh i didnt think of trying kubuntu
<Kilos> the drive crashing upset whole day
<Vince-0_> gosh darn DSL
<charl> Kilos: on the old ubuntu you could have just called dhclient on the command line
<charl> that also immediately gave you feedback about what it was doing
<charl> however on the new ubuntu they replaced that with network manager
<Kilos> do you have to call loud
<charl> also the /etc/resolv.conf is now just pointing to localhost and then network manager handles dns queries
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> i'm not so happy about that, i prefer the old way, was much simpler
<charl> but i guess they had their reasons to change things
<Kilos> oh i had some resolv.conf probs when ssh ing to another pcto share 3g from here
<charl> i like seeing the raw guts of a system though, not all these extra layers on top
<charl> maybe i should look at arch again
<charl> but last time i tried it my experience sucked
<charl> some basic things like package management was broken after installing from the iso
<Kilos> one has to add 8.8.8.8 in resolv.conf i think
<charl> that's google dns
<charl> if you want to use that, yes
<Kilos> no man ubuntu be lekker
<charl> i just use my isp's dns
<Kilos> there was a prob in 12.04 resolv.conf. i will look up my notes when im ready to try router again
<charl> i literally use my cablemodem on full default configuration
<Kilos> time you got rich and have fibre laid to you
<kbmonkey> hallo o/
<Kilos> lo my monkey
 * Kilos throws bananas
<kbmonkey> moo
<charl> Kilos: yeah lol
<charl> it's gonna take a while at the current pace
<charl> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi charl and Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> how's it going kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> fine man. got a hair cut, woohoo. no more furry monkey
<kbmonkey> hey my machine has dhclient, do not think I have ever used that.
 * kbmonkey reads manpage
<charl> kbmonkey: that reminds me of this: http://hak5.org/episodes/episode-505
<charl> monkey-in-the-middle attack
<Kilos> nameserver 8.8.8.8 has to be added in /etc/network/interfaces
<charl> when i do sudo dhclient all i get now is RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<charl> it used to actually do a dhcp handshake
<Kilos> thats what i had to do before
<kbmonkey> ha ha, sounds cool charl :> will download that at work tomorrow9~9~1
<kbmonkey> *! sorry, ssh lag
<charl> Kilos: isn't that supposed to go in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<charl> the nameserver?
<Kilos> you cant write to there in 12.04 it gets overwritten everytime
<charl> kbmonkey: download it at work? lol
<charl> Kilos: yeah exactly
<charl> so it goes in /etc/network/interfaces now?
<charl> interesting
<Kilos> have to run this too
<Kilos> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<charl> whow it all got way too complicated now :(
<Kilos> yeah squirm told me how
<charl> bah
<charl> no me gusta
<kbmonkey> is that for a custom configuration charl ?
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/CGWRLxU.jpg
<kbmonkey> lol me gusta 
<charl> kbmonkey: yeah everything being managed by network manager now in the new ubuntu
<charl> hence the reaction :)
<kbmonkey> still using crunchbang here. debian base good ole :)
<kbmonkey> i got a bum cushion of me gusta
<charl> lol srsly?
<kbmonkey> i draw him on the glass walls in the office with whiteboard markers on days when business requirements read like launch codes but implement like drunk 5 year old drawings ;)
<charl> wow that sounds almost like where i work
<kbmonkey> alternate reality?! wooo
<charl> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/internet-is-leaking
<kbmonkey> lol, how true
<kbmonkey> i have a flying spaghetti monster and pedo bear felt animals.
<kbmonkey> not that I collect stuffed animals, but yeah these are cool
<charl> lol a pedo bear of all things
<charl> be careful where you put that :P
<kbmonkey> my sister makes them
<charl> your sister ! wow that is amazing
<kbmonkey> its just felt sewing
<charl> my mom knitted me this thing: http://i.imgur.com/RSP7p.jpg
<kbmonkey> but the fsm I had commisioned
<kbmonkey> lol its rainbow cat
<kbmonkey> poptart cat
<charl> kawaii des ne :P
<charl> i showed it to my mom as a joke and she really liked it
<charl> she made two, she has the other one
<charl> don't have a picture of it though
<kbmonkey> mem was coined by richard dawkins, useful fact.
<kbmonkey> meme*
<charl> useful? :)
<kbmonkey> an idea that spreads through collective memory
<kbmonkey> hey gotta make new words to write about stuff ;)
<Kilos> see charl if you  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Kilos> so you gotta work around it
<charl> Kilos: yeah
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hello everyone~
<Cantide> '-'/
<magespawn> hi Cantide 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hi charl :)
<Cantide> what is everyone up to?
<Cantide> about to eat dinner here >.<
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Maaz> A nice thick homemade  oxtail and vegetable soup for starters and then Spaghetti bolognaise
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> o/ charl 
<Cantide> oh, i like Maaz already
<Kilos> Maaz, wat eet ons
<Maaz> Rys vleis en aartapels
<magespawn> sounds good
<magespawn> lol
<Cantide> rys = rice?
<Kilos> ya
<Cantide> Maaz lacks commas  :D
<Maaz> Cantide: Sorry...
<Cantide> it's okay, Maaz; it's not your fault :p
<Kilos> magespawn, i had an idea
<Kilos> with the source
<Kilos> if on puts tea in everywhere coffee is then he should make tea
<Kilos> it\
<magespawn> makes sense
<Kilos> i lost that source download with this mornings crash
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> you be able to do an edit like that on the fly
<inetpro> Kilos: but you have the source
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> where inetpro good evening
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<Kilos> ya that should work magespawn 
<inetpro> Kilos: how did you install QA?
<Kilos> carefully
<magespawn> lol
<inetpro> IIRC you are running from a source download
<Kilos> hehe i have the whole package but dunno how to open it to source level
<inetpro> oh come on
<Kilos> no i have the package
<inetpro> even then
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ibid is all interpreted code
<magespawn> is python
<inetpro> it's not compiled
<Kilos> ya man i got a .deb package
<inetpro> ls -l /usr/share/pyshared/ibid/plugins/fun.py
<inetpro> does that ^^ filke exist?
<inetpro> file*
<Kilos> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 24711 Jan 31  2013 /usr/share/pyshared/ibid/plugins/fun.py
<Kilos> should i nano it and see
<inetpro> now if you feel like breaking things start modifying that
<inetpro> obviously owned by root
<Kilos> ok lemme try i got lotsa backups now
<inetpro> don't come crying if it stops working
<Kilos> the bot or the pc
<Kilos> ??
<inetpro> uh, how far did you want to go?
<Kilos> just with qa
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what now
<inetpro> go break it now!
<Kilos> once qa can make coffee and tea
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> ill try make her braai
<Kilos> then give that file to the weed
<inetpro> the quicker you can break it the sooner you can fix it again
<Kilos> ok here goes
<Kilos> ouch 628 lines
<charl> have any of you people tried this? http://www.kwheezy.com/en/
<charl> think i'm going to take it for a sppin
<charl> *spin
<Kilos> lets see
<Kilos> QA, tea on
<QA> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> QA, coffee on
<QA> Kilos: Huh?
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> you cant fiddle with ibids on the fly
<magespawn> and the bot is sick
<Kilos> QA, hi
<QA> word
<magespawn> you need to stop and restart her
<Kilos> QA, hi
<QA> hola
<Kilos> ok lets see
<Kilos> QA, die
<magespawn> QA coffee please
<magespawn> bit late 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> patience my man
<Kilos> QA, hi
<QA> hoe lyk it
<Kilos> i love this bot she got lotsa greetings
<Kilos> QA, tea on
<QA> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> QA, coffee please
<QA> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> well that killed her service
<Kilos> QA, die
<QA> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<magespawn> hah just reverse the changes
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> easier to delete data.db and drop another one there
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> that didn't take too long
<Kilos> QA, coffee on
<QA> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> QA, cow
<QA> Moooo
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> now she very sick
<Kilos> now she be stupid again
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> no cloak either
<Kilos> magespawn, fiddling in python apps isnt so easy
<Kilos> maybe i shoulda only changed the coffee that was in blue
<magespawn> maybe
<Kilos> im not gonna fiddle there again
<Kilos> will think about it
<magespawn> copy the file before you fiddle
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> good idea
<Kilos> i dont think one can just edit python files
<Kilos> its like filling up a jets fuel tank but not knowing how to start it or fly
<Kilos> ooo i winder if idle could debug it
<Kilos> wonder
<magespawn> a good time to find out
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> you really broke her?
<Kilos> ya but shes fixed again
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> goog thing to keep ibid.ini and ibid.db files safe somewhere else
<inetpro> but why restore the db?
<inetpro> surely you didn't touch the db?
<Kilos> just in case that also got corrupt
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i dunno what that file messed with
<inetpro> even the ini file shoudl have stayed exactly the same
<inetpro> should as well
<Kilos> i dunno so did her over from scratch
<Kilos> ibid-setup and all
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> I think you should address your file editing skills
<Kilos> yes me too
<inetpro> and learn about permissions and ownerships
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> http://thehackernews.com/2013/08/Mark-Zuckerberg-hacked-facebook-hacking-tool.html
<Kilos> ask him can he hack ibid to make tea and steak
<magespawn> lol a Kilos 
<magespawn> s/a/at
<magespawn> i will take a crack at it tomorrow
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ok ill be here
<magespawn> http://thehackernews.com/2013/08/vulnerability-in-usb-internet-modems.html
<Kilos> hmm... that done even try to open
<Kilos> dont
<magespawn> can be our first 'lesson' in python
<magespawn> opens fine on this side
<Kilos> i think ibid is very serious python
<Kilos> oh ya i forgot i gotta first open opera then can click from here
<magespawn> opera is not your default?
<Kilos> ya it is but it must stand there open already
<magespawn> ah
<Kilos> wow magespawn i wonder if that isnt what happened with the e220
<Kilos> i found about 10 smses on it but all numbers and symbols
<Kilos> thats why it will be good to be able to format the storage to ext4
<magespawn> it maybe, i do not know enough to tell
<Kilos> thats why my hacked arab modem never gives probs
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> here is an example of one of them smses
<Kilos> 48656C6C6F21596F75206861766520343937204D422054656C6B6F6D204D6F62696C65206461746120617661696C61626C652E20343937204D422077696C6C20657870697265206F6E2030312F31302F323031332E䡥汬漡奯甠桡癥‴㜳⁍䈠呥汫潭⁍潢楬攠乩杨琠卵牦敲⁤慴愠慶慩污扬攮‴㜳⁍䈠睩汬⁥硰楲攠潮‰ㄯ㄰⼲〱㌮48656C6C6F21596F752068617665203130323430204D42206F662066756C6C2073706565642057692D46692061636365737320617661696C61626C65207768696368207769
<Kilos> 6C6C20657870697265206F6E2033312F30382F323031332E
<Kilos> and the sender is a Q
<magespawn> certainly seems fishy
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> right now on the pc
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> ty a bit of a mission to get win online
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> would not connect to the router wirelessly
<magespawn> would not connect to the router wirelessly
<magespawn> man this pc is begging me to format it
<Kilos> its actually good to use win now and again then one can appreciate coming back to ubuntu
<magespawn> i have downloaded the source, i will have to play around a bit, but it looks fairly straight forward
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> the whole source on time
<magespawn> yup not actually that much really
<magespawn> like 430 ish kb
<magespawn> ibid 0.1.1
<magespawn> this is the section we are interested in http://slexy.org/view/s20BA07TgT
<magespawn> perhaps we should have an improptu python lesson now
<Kilos> thats different to where i worked in
<Kilos> mine didnt start with class
<magespawn> \Downloads\Ibid-0.1.1.tar\Ibid-0.1.1\ibid\plugins\fun.py
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> what kinda link is that
<magespawn> not a link, that is the path to the fun.py file on my hard drive, if you download the source you are looking for the fun.py file
<inetpro> seriously before you modify any file, make sure you know what you modified and how to revert
<Kilos> but thats in downloads so how you gonna test it
<magespawn> making a back up of the original is my favorite way of doing a reset when i mess things up
<magespawn> i wasn't going to test it now, i wanted to have look to see how complicated the file is
<Kilos> only the coffee part
<Kilos> sorry i had scrolled back and answered what i saw there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you really broke her
<Kilos> im trying to find that file again
<Kilos> /usr/share/pyshared/ibid/plugins/fun.py
<inetpro> the best is not to modify any packaged installation but rather to modify a independent version from source
<Kilos> independant
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> like install another ibid somewhere
<magespawn> no need to install
<Kilos> or run 2 here
<magespawn> no need to run
<Kilos> how do you test if you dont install
<magespawn> you would have to but only after you have changed the file
<Kilos> whew then install and it dont work
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> follow the docs
<inetpro> http://ibid.omnia.za.net/docs/0.1.0/tutorial.html
<magespawn> the ibid-plugin is a good idea
<Kilos> eish i been reading byteofpython and the router book
<Kilos> yeah plugins are fine but the coffee bit is in the basic install
<inetpro> if the docs don't help you fight with the devs and tell them to improve the docs
<inetpro> or help them improve it
<Kilos> the idea is magespawn to write a tea maker then add it to the working ibid
<Kilos> so you dont change whats already working
<Kilos> devs write books for it peeps
<Kilos> not noobs mechanics or farmers
<Kilos> it=IT
<inetpro> Kilos: try making small changes before you tackle the big ones
<magespawn> Kilos the play.py is in the plugins folder, so it is part of the basic install but still a plugin
<inetpro> keep it simple
<Kilos> a cup of tea is small
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> and without sugar is very simple
<inetpro> changing a tyre is simple
<inetpro> try writing a program for it, it is not so simple
<magespawn> would be nice to have the bot make as well as coffee, and then move on from there to anything else really
<magespawn> missing word is 'tea'
<magespawn> inetpro: and i have seen people struggle with that too
<Kilos> magespawn, if one puts that section in idle and adds the tea instead of coffee will idle debug it
<inetpro> you have to learn to respect guys like the fly and the tumbling weed before you attempt to become like them
<Kilos> one needs a good python script debugger
<magespawn> no idea, i have never tried that
<inetpro> programming is an art
<Kilos> idle has a debug button
<magespawn> and a science
<Kilos> we know inetpro but its very interesting and would be lekker to be able to understand some of it at least
<magespawn> i think it will be a 'little while' before i get that good, if ever
<Kilos> that coffee section has serious stuff in it
<inetpro> Kilos: so start crawling before you try walking and running
<Kilos> the weed and fly think in python not english and afrikaans
<Kilos> my knees are sore already man thats why i wanna just change something not rewrite from scratch
<inetpro> file permissions and editing skills are very important to understand and master
<Kilos> thats why they are so slow to answer, they first have to get the python to english dictionary out
<Kilos> just as an example magespawn can you see whats wrong in the greeter script
<Kilos> the fly looked at it and said it will take a day to fix
<magespawn> no i can understand some of it, but not enough to fix it
<magespawn> what is it not doing?
<Kilos> it greets wrong peeps or something
<Kilos> i forget now, have had it unplugged for months
<Kilos> and if i bring qa here with it in she arrives and greets everyone here one by one
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> maybe just keep that to your channel
<Kilos> can you imagine if i send her to #ubuntu
<Kilos> ill be shot
<magespawn> we could do a challange for the classes, first one of the students to get the greeter right wins kudos and unlimited coffee
<Kilos> it needs a memory function added so it only greets newcomers
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<magespawn> i would have though a timer function so that is greets the person after a vertain amount of time away
<inetpro> something that might come in handy for beginners is a book like the "Bash Guide for Beginners" http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Kilos> eeek inetpro thats anothe massive book and dont come one time but page by page
<Kilos> bash=terminal=konsole??
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> nee meneer!
<Kilos> o
<magespawn> inetpro that is realtively old, is it not outdated?
<inetpro> no
<magespawn> cool ty
<magespawn> Born Again SHell
<inetpro> well you can also look at the Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<inetpro> but maybe beginners should even take one step backwards
 * inetpro trying to find something more basic
<magespawn> i seem to learn back to front most of time anyway
<Kilos> magespawn, learn all that stuff so i can ask you
<magespawn> yes my lord, at once my lord
<Kilos> voesek man
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> you watch too many old fashioned movies
<magespawn> i watch too many movies, period
<inetpro> maybe "Linux Shell Scripting Tutorial v1.05r3 | A Beginner's handbook" http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> hmm... maybe not
<magespawn> cool 
<kbmonkey> what you hackers up to
 * inetpro need to find some good old docs from the days of yonder
<Kilos> wanna teach ibids to make to and steak
<magespawn> inetpro: come on you are not that old
 * superfly is investigating a work issue from Kenya
<Kilos> magespawn, idle degugger dont work directly
<Kilos> you supply them as well superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: we have 20 devices in Kenya
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Maaz, google python script debugging tool
<Maaz> Kilos: "26.2. pdb — The Python Debugger — Python v2.7.5 documentation" http://docs.python.org/library/pdb.html :: "How to debug python code? - Velocity Reviews" http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t356093-how-to-debug-python-code.html :: "Python debugging tips - Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1623039/python-debugging-tips :: "Suggestions
<Maaz> for Python debugging tools? - Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/477193/su…
<Kilos> ai! no tools work as simple as a shifting spanner
<magespawn> i think a program is a little more complex than a nut and bolt
<superfly> log.debug
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> magespawn, ^^
<Kilos> yo adeebnqo 
<adeebnqo> Hello :-)
<inetpro> the big thing about most programming books is that they start at a level that assume that you know your OS and how it is structured with it's permissions et all, let alone how to use an editor
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> NameError: name 'log' is not defined
<adeebnqo> What are we doing? Python programming?
<Kilos> ya learning
<magespawn> something like that
<Kilos> we gonna start classes soon on a learning channel
<Kilos> everyone welcome
<Kilos> what was the prize magespawn 
<kbmonkey> the best debugger is your brain and reading program output
<Kilos> free coffee and what
<kbmonkey> free hugs?
<Kilos> i try find it
<magespawn> kudos
<Kilos> ya thats it
<kbmonkey> this is a good place to start - http://docs.python.org/2.7/library/debug.html
<Kilos> i hate scrolling back
<inetpro> another place to start: The Beginner’s Guide to Shell Scripting: The Basics http://www.howtogeek.com/67469/the-beginners-guide-to-shell-scripting-the-basics/
<Kilos> kbmonkey, we wanna take the ibid script and change coffee to tea and then debug it so it works
<Kilos> without crashing the bot
<kbmonkey> gotcha
<magespawn> maybe work in a braai with steak, chops and wors, at some point
<Kilos> even just the basic steak on or something would be good if the bot can call you when its medium rare
<magespawn> Kilos maybe it would be a good idea to start with original reason behind the #linux-studies before we get into python?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> like bash basics
<magespawn> kbmonkey did you set that channel and the wiki up originally?
<Kilos> ya him
<Kilos> and the mail thing
<Kilos> sue him
<kbmonkey> ja me?
<Kilos> you mind if we use it kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> pretty please
<kbmonkey> no wiki and it ws not an official channel, ##
<Kilos> we will supply our own bot
<kbmonkey> sure it is for anything even python
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> got chanserv and everything
<Kilos> #linux-studies
<inetpro> magespawn: or
<inetpro> The Beginners Linux Guide http://www.linux.ie/newusers/beginners-linux-guide/
<kbmonkey> let us ask chanserv
<Kilos> you even forgot where the channel is kbmonkey 
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> night laddy
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<Kilos> yo jmagunduni 
<jmagunduni> ey Kilos
<adeebnqo> Kilos: wana start a python project? I really need to code
<Kilos> we are having classes in #linux-studies starting soon
<Kilos> looks like we gonna be doing some of the basics of linux before we get to python
<Kilos> but you can get the python book so long
<Kilos> Maaz, google byteofpython
<Maaz> Kilos: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop, The Dreamer" http://swaroopch.com/notes/python/ :: "A Byte of Python - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf :: "A Byte of Python - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/read/ :: "A Byte of Python - Department of Mathematics"
<Maaz> http://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~exploration/mme/2012/byteOfPython.pdf :: "A Byte of Python" http://www.byteofpython.info/ :: "A Byte of Py…
<adeebnqo> I already know a lil' bit of python -- I'm good, although I've never used OO in it.
<superfly> adeebnqo: if you've used Python, you've used OO
<superfly> OO is not about classes
<adeebnqo> What is it abt?
<superfly> *about
<superfly> Object Orientation is about objects.
<adeebnqo> lol Okay, I've never made my own classes in python
<superfly> adeebnqo: what programming languages have you used before?
<adeebnqo> Java and C++
<adeebnqo> started with python though
<Kilos> adeebnqo, you are welcome to join us when we start. magespawn is setting up the learning program i think and it will be one eveing a week
<superfly> Ah. Java is not object-orientated (no matter what they say). Java is class-orientated. Ever noticed how EVERYTHING has to be in a class?
<adeebnqo> lol gotta agree. When I learning c++, I even hated java bcoz of the classes
<adeebnqo> When are the classes starting?
<Kilos> maybe next week or so
<Kilos> we are trying to find a day that suits everyone
<superfly> adeebnqo: classes are not a bad thing. but, when everything you do is about classes, then it can be distracting and make things complicated
<adeebnqo> thats the reason why I like c++, no need for classes all the time
<superfly> Yes, but C++ without namespaces is a complete and utter mess
<Kilos> weare having these classes because im a mechanic and farmer not an IT person
<adeebnqo> superfly: how so?
<adeebnqo> Kilos: are you referring to the python and Linux classes or java classes?
<Kilos> python and linux
<superfly> adeebnqo: because all your functions and variables end up in the global namespace and you can't segment your code nicely
<Kilos> on #linux-studies
<adeebnqo> That depends on your design though. C++ code is beautiful when one uses header files and source files properly --- I barely uses namespaces.
<adeebnqo> *use
<superfly> adeebnqo: create any non-trivial project and then you'll understand.
<adeebnqo> superfly: I guess you're right
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<superfly> adeebnqo: files only arrange your code on disk, not inside the program
<superfly> adeebnqo: when you compile your program, everything is lumped togeter into one big binary file :-)
<adeebnqo> superfly: so you're worried about the structure of the binary file? judging from your statement, it seems like you're saying it's possible to decompile binary files...
<superfly> adeebnqo: not at all. I'm just pointing out the reality of what happens when you compile a C++ project
<superfly> adeebnqo: you mentioned using header files and source files, and I'm pointing out to you that they actually have no effect on the end product
<adeebnqo> superfly: Why would the structure of the code in a binary file matter though?
<superfly> adeebnqo: conflicting symbols
<superfly> if you have the same variable in two files, even though they are never included together, you'll end up with a linking error
<superfly> adeebnqo: each .cpp file is compiled into an object file, and then all the object files are linked together and prefaced with an executable header which includes a "pointer" to the main function
<adeebnqo> for real? --- even if that's the case though, c++ is not to blame for that, the compiler (or linker) is.
<superfly> because each .cpp file is compiled individually, your two files will compile fine, but when being linked together into the eventual executable, the two symbols will conflict
<superfly> adeebnqo: no, actually, you are to blame, for not writing your code properly
<superfly> understanding the compiler and the linker is quite fundamental to understanding how to use the programming language properly
<superfly> I think that these days, however, compilers tend to make your life easier by including the file name into the symbol name, but that's not necessarily true of all compilers - especially compilers for smaller platforms like ARM
<superfly> adeebnqo: open python, and then type "import this"
<adeebnqo> any version of python ryt?
<superfly> yup
<superfly> anyway, I need to get to bed
<superfly> work tomorrow as usual, and it's already after 11:30pm
<adeebnqo> see yu
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-11
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Squirm, everyone
<mazal> Morning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey mazal 
<superfly> ohi
<bduk1> More almal
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo superfly, bduk1 
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone else using kde+quassel?
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> I am
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you click an http link to an image does it load in your web browser?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mine opens gwenview for some reason :-o
<inetpro> good mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy inetpro superfly and others
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: uh, I'll have to see...
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: nope, opens in my default browser
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks
<Kilos> inetpro, the topic bar still needs updating sometime please
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
 * Kilos goes to lde. wbb
<Kilos> hi bushtech  Rynofear  
<bushtech> hi kilos
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: do you know much about Mikrotik routers?
<AlphaGuyy> goodAfternoon
<Kilos> hi AlphaGuyy  
<AlphaGuyy> :)
<AlphaGuyy> i made it
<Kilos> good
<AlphaGuyy> pidgin up running
<Kilos> cool
<AlphaGuyy> compiz crashed 
<Kilos> i dont play with that
<Kilos> let it do its own thing
<AlphaGuyy> cant remember how to enable fancy effects
<Kilos> what fancy effects?
<AlphaGuyy> snappy windows etc
<AlphaGuyy> i think i got it now but its not working
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: I don't, I can give you Lance's details if you like, he's a guru with that stuff
<Kilos> look in settings for stuff to play with and also install unity-tweak-tool
<Kilos> and aptitude
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude then use aptitude for installing and reinstalling, it gives you fixes for prob things
<Kilos> i think its more user friendly than apt-get
<AlphaGuyy> what is aptitude'
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: please, I'd really appreciate it
<superfly> AlphaGuyy: aptitude is the better package manager, if it can deal with multiarch
<AlphaGuyy> The following extra packages will be installed:
<AlphaGuyy>   libboost-iostreams1.46.1 libclass-accessor-perl libcwidget3 libept1.4.12
<AlphaGuyy>   libio-string-perl libparse-debianchangelog-perl libsub-name-perl
<AlphaGuyy>   libtimedate-perl
<AlphaGuyy> seeing that im using 12.04 wudnt it be better i just download newer version
<AlphaGuyy> or should i just keep this update ..
<Kilos> its an improved apt-get imo
<Kilos> oh ya you on 12.04 hey. if its running fine stay with it
<Kilos> 14.04 you need to do more work to get things setup right
<Kilos> sorry unity-tweak-tool is in 14.04
<AlphaGuyy> yeah i couldt find that now
<mazal> Shees I have to start looking into aptitude
<Kilos> there was another tweak thing for 12.04 but ive forgotten what it was
<mazal> Never get round to learn that
<Kilos> aptitude rocks mazal  
<AlphaGuyy> maaz coffee
<Maaz> AlphaGuyy: coffee is liquid code
<AlphaGuyy> i cant find aptitude now
<Kilos> are you offline?
<AlphaGuyy> online
<AlphaGuyy> apt get is done
<AlphaGuyy> now what
<Kilos> now use aptitude like apt-get
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall compiz
<Kilos> it will tell you if there are probs or fixes
<AlphaGuyy> thanx
<AlphaGuyy> i still dont know how this terminal commands works 
<Kilos> do you know man pages?
<AlphaGuyy> im just pasting lines
<superfly> Thanks ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> thats fine you get used to it
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<Kilos> AlphaGuyy  use sudo aptitude install synaptic
<AlphaGuyy> done
<Kilos> then you can open synaptic and see what all is installled and what is available
<AlphaGuyy> i have until 3:45time
<Kilos> go sudo apt-get update and then sudo aptitude upgrade
<Kilos> that should upgrade everything important 
<AlphaGuyy> ok still busy on synaptic
<AlphaGuyy> 2mbps line
<Kilos> ai!
<AlphaGuyy> free internet cant complain
<Kilos> oh yes
<AlphaGuyy> computer lab at mosque
<AlphaGuyy> 12.3 kB/s 1min 51s
<Kilos> anyway AlphaGuyy  in the terminal you can type in man aptitude or other package name to see how to use it
<AlphaGuyy> kewl thanx
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> and you can open many terminals , no need to wait for one to do its thing
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+t opens a new one
<AlphaGuyy> sudo aptitude install synaptic
<AlphaGuyy> alpha@alpha-3000-N200:~$ sudo aptitude install synaptic
<AlphaGuyy> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<AlphaGuyy> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<AlphaGuyy> Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 0 B will be used.
<AlphaGuyy> does that mean im up to date
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> haha i remember at time not so long ago when i was told to open a terminal for the first time hahaha
<Kilos> "a what"
<mazal> hehehehe
<mazal> I'm from the DOS days , so wasn't so strange for me
<mazal> Until the commands started
<Kilos> i thought a terminal was a place where busses got together to party
<AlphaGuyy> my first experience with computers was in the green screen days
<mazal> ditto
<AlphaGuyy> when i had floppy disk games on old warehouse computers
<AlphaGuyy> then i got windows95 and doom that only ran in dos
<AlphaGuyy> i learnt a few cd.. commands thats all
<AlphaGuyy> finding ubuntu is refreshing i feel like a kid again , like that first dos experience altho i bean at it only a few yrs now on and off
<AlphaGuyy> im so tired of windows 
<AlphaGuyy> the ubuntu look and feel is a relief
<AlphaGuyy> and challenging and free
<AlphaGuyy> and not to mention proudly south African
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<AlphaGuyy> hey guys
<AlphaGuyy> whats the "primary" key
<AlphaGuyy> eg. control primary alt
<Kilos> what does it do?
<AlphaGuyy> unfolds cube
<AlphaGuyy> i got effects working
<AlphaGuyy> but cude is flat
<AlphaGuyy> 2d
<Kilos> are you not runn ing in 2d mode
<Kilos> when you boot you should see choices to choose 2d or ubuntu
<Kilos> ytou need a good graphics card though i think
<Kilos> the windows key are called super keys in ubuntu
<Kilos> dunno what primary is
<Kilos> wait for a clever guy to answer that one
<AlphaGuyy> i got it >>>whoowhoo
<AlphaGuyy> see ya guys next time
<AlphaGuyy> cube rotating windows wobbling
<AlphaGuyy> cheers
<Squirm> and computer being slow ^^
<Squirm> I guess I prefer speed over looks
<Kilos> yip
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  hows thing with you?
<Vince-0> ag same dizl
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> collected some hdds for you
<Kilos> wonderful ty very much
<Vince-0> no problem, I'm sorting packing and then delivery - just a bit busy with company move etc right now
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> Kilos: have you ever tried aptitude on it's own?
<inetpro> with it you can also see what is installed... no need for synaptic really
<Kilos> nope inetpro  
<Kilos> you didnt tell me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you know man pages and i dont see eye to eye
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 26 August 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1uGIsqG || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> Kilos: topic set
<Kilos> oh ty very much sir
<inetpro> you should try aptitude on it's own, it's not a man page
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> there are no pictures there man
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> so whats up?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> its supposed to be up your side man
<Kilos> your internet
<Kilos> here its just another day and week
<magespawn> same old, same old
<inetpro> Kilos: why do you need pictures?
<Kilos> haha they are easier to see and understand
<Kilos> oh inetpro  now i see how it works, will take a while to understand it all but ty
<Kilos> how long has it been in this form too?
<inetpro> been like that forever
<Kilos> ai! internet half dead
<Kilos> Maaz  hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<charl> good evening ladies and gentlemen
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> hi Kilos, inetpro, magespawn 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> hello charl
<magespawn> hi charl 
<magespawn> bed time, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-12
<bduk> More almal
<nuvolari> môre bduk 
<nuvolari> hi mazal 
 * nuvolari :'(
<nuvolari> RIP Robin Williams
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> Sad news that
<bduk> didn't know him
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<nuvolari> oh hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> o.O bduk are you sure?
<nuvolari> Jumanji, Mrs Doubtfire
<nuvolari> Dead Poets Society
<ThatGraemeGuy> bduk must be an alien
<nuvolari> bicentennial man
<ThatGraemeGuy> welcome to Earth bduk
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> welcome indeed
<charl> good morning
<charl> hi bduk, nuvolari, mazal, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and nuvolari!
<nuvolari> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: a bloody mary please, and don't be shy with the tabasco
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: What?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: What ain't no country I ever heard of. They speak English in What?
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: Excuse me?
<ThatGraemeGuy> ha
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: you are excused, don't let it happen again
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: I already know stuff about you
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  superfly  and others
<Kilos> haha the bot giving you cheek
<Kilos> hi inetpro  mazal  char
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<mazal> Morning all I haven't seen yet
<mazal> I'm struggling to understand something
<mazal> If I run an app in terminal , it runs fines
<mazal> If I run in in terminal with gnome-terminal -e command , then the resulting terminal that opens says it can't find the app
<mazal> Is it something to do with paths ? 
<Kilos> not permissions?
<Kilos> what app is it?
<mazal> If it was permissions in won't work if I run it just as is
<Kilos> what happens when you type the app name in dash
<mazal> Is just when I add the gnome-terminal -e command in front that it can't find it ( I add that in front to open it in a new terminal )
<mazal> So I am puzzled , if it was paths , then it should also not work without the gnome-terminal part ?
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> I even tried now sommer with s cript I quickly created , same problem
<mazal> gnome-terminal -e open the new terminal , but then that terminal reports that it can't fine the file
<Kilos> so its the open new terminal add in that stops it working
<mazal> Yep , saying it can't find the file. I'm playing now with full paths to see. Maybe second terminal don't know what folder I am standing in
<Kilos> if its important then just ctrl+alt+t and put your command in that new terminal you opened
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<mazal> Ah , adding full paths works. Hmm interesting , so the second terminal doesn't see in what folder I am standing
<mazal> Oom Kilos , eventually this must happen via crontab
<mazal> Basically what I want , when cron runs one of my scripts I want a terminal to pup up and show me what's it doing
<Kilos> eish 
<Kilos> you and crontab
<mazal> My cron is sharp now :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Now I just want to see what happens when it happens. Not very important this part , just something I would like to get right
<mazal> aaaand it doesn't work with cron :( Back to drawing board
<mazal> Ag nee hy wil niks weetie
<mazal> I can never get why some command don't work in cron but works manually in terminal
<Kilos> maybe one of the clever guys can help
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can't make cron pop up a terminal
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can log its output to file or have it email you
<mazal> Ok kewl
<mazal> Is not very important , would have been nice though
<inetpro> good mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/adsl/107752-telkom-uncapped-adsl-usage-warning.html
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, I was away a bit , so cron can runs scripts , but can't open apps ? Isn't gnome-terminal an app ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok maybe "can't" isn't the right term. how about "nooooo, don't do that, whyyyy??!!"
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> Just trying to understand it
<inetpro> 06/08 10:59:50 <charl> mazal: no 2>&1 appends stderr to stdout
<inetpro> 06/08 10:59:59 <charl> mazal: then you still need >> to append to a log file
<mazal> inetpro, I wanted to see in real time , I know the logs way
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: yeah and i'm trying to understand why you repeatedly disregard our advice to log output to a log file like we said a dozen times
<inetpro> tail -f logfile
<mazal> Who said I am not logging output ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> this is how we, the people that do this stuff for money, do it
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh, ok then read the output
<ThatGraemeGuy> tail the log for that real-time feeling
<mazal> All I said , I wanted to see in real time when it runs , as it was interesting thought to me
<mazal> Then you said I can't
<inetpro> mazal: man tail
<mazal> Then I just asked why so that I can understand it
<ThatGraemeGuy> watch -n 1 "ps -ef|grep scriptname"
<ThatGraemeGuy> there you can see in realtime when it runs
<mazal> Stop jumping on me every time I just ask something
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
 * ThatGraemeGuy shuts the fuck up
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos looks around and sees no bunch of geeks so sips cyber coffee all alone
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: when's the next Ubuntu meeting?
<Kilos> 36th superfly  
<Kilos> 26th
<Kilos> you got something interesting for us again?
<Kilos> we need new stuff
<superfly> Kilos: nah, kmf was asking
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i saw he was planning a software freedom day maybe he wants to come invite us
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  Xethron  
<Vince-0> hii
<charl> good evening Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  
<Kilos> konversation didnt pling when you logged in or maybe i was eating
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey charl
<alphaG> hi
<SilverCode> ARGH!
<SilverCode> even in modern crypto currency times banks/exchanges can't sort themselves out
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-13
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi magespawn  bduk1  bushtech  charl  and others
<magespawn> hi bduk1 Kilos 
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> lo bduk1, magespawn, oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<Kilos> more inetpro  
<magespawn> o/ nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed
<Kilos> Maaz  seen drussel
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who drussel is
<Kilos> hmm...
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<nuvolari> Maaz: tequilashot
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> too early?
<nuvolari> Maaz: botstnack
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> haha so unforgiving
<Kilos> no typos for our bot
<Kilos> he should say do you mean blah blah or blah, not sorry
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari!
<Kilos> Maaz  wheres mine
<Maaz> Kilos If you snooze you lose
<nuvolari> thank you Maaz 
<nuvolari> pfft
<nuvolari> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<Kilos> haha jy vergeet ne
<Kilos> maak jy einde die maand klaar daar nuvolari  ?
<nuvolari> ja oom Kilos 
<Kilos> min dae
<nuvolari> ek wou 2 weke vroeër gaan, maar toe is hulle vol twak
<nuvolari> nou wil hulle compromise
<nuvolari> voeter my rond
<nuvolari> ek gaan tot die einde nou maar werk, aangesien ek dan amper double-pay kry
<nuvolari> dit sou 'n vergunning wees, maar toe word hulle hardekwas
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maar dubbel pay kan help in n nuwe plek
<Kilos> so hou maar moed en gaan aan
<Kilos> hi Rynomster  
<Kilos> wb drussell  
<Kilos> hows davey
<drussell> Kilos: Yo! I'm great thanks!
<drussell> Kilos: how about you?
<Kilos> good too ty
<Rynomster> Hi kilos. 
<Rynomster> Check out #shadowcoin 
<Rynomster> Made my own crypto currency :D
<Rynomster> Hehe
<Kilos> and what can you buy with it?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> when did i leave here? :-/
<nuvolari> sê ek ook oom Kilos!
<Kilos> last night ThatGraemeGuy  
<nuvolari> die dat hulle dit op hulle magies kan skryf en met 'n tissue afvee
<Kilos> lol
<Rynomster> Kilos.. So far you can only trade it for other currencies, but we have ideas to make it extremely useful 
<Kilos> ok and how does one get them Rynomster  
<Kilos> like bitcoin where they use your pc?
<Rynomster> Currently on bittrex exchange and c-cex exchange. It's very similar to bitcoin :) 
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> anybody know their way around MySQL?
<alphaG> hellos
<magespawn> hi apl
<magespawn> alphaG, 
<alphaG> howzit hanging?
<alphaG> what's the difference between ubuntu official support channel and the za channel?
<Kilos> hi alphaG  
<Kilos> za is za peeps mainly and easier to keep up with when you ask something
<Kilos> at times you need to be able to speed read to keep up there
<Kilos> what have you done better magespawn  that we have your presense here 
<alphaG> I c
<alphaG> I noticed the check box upon installn 12.04 for mp3 s
<alphaG> and movie player plays everything in the past had to download seperate codecs?
<alphaG> or does this get installed when updating?
<alphaG_> kilos
<Kilos> im use vlc so dont know alphaG_  
<Kilos> open synaptic and see what is all installed
<alphaG_> its plays fine
<alphaG_> no problems thus far I'm impressed
<nuvolari> apache ivy licks soil
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> it just doesn't make sense *at all*
<ThatGraemeGuy> "licks soil"?
<ThatGraemeGuy> now there's one i've never heard before
<nuvolari> I'm trying to use family-friendly language :P
<nuvolari> also my lack of expressive english terms may lead to lame lines
<magespawn> Kilos now I have to run away again
<alphaG_> how big is gimp latest version size?
<alphaG_> 19mb?
<Kilos> look in synaptic alphaG_  type gimp in the top right little block and it will tell you how much it wants to download before it does it
<Kilos> there are also dependancies that most likely need to be downloaded and installed as well
<Kilos> you tick the app you want then tick apply at the top and it gives you the choice and size of download
<alphaG_> offline. downloaded it but to much dependencies
<Kilos> ya thats the prob when you offline. you must get all the dependancies as well when online and get gdebi as well to install the packages with
<Kilos> i go get airtime wbb now now
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wasnt thinking too good
<Kilos> he should install apt-rdepends then he will know what dependancies to get as well when online
<Vince-0> 'eve #ubuntu peeps
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> 'aand
<Kilos> haha lazy fingers
<Kilos> oh no just mixed up fingers
<Kilos> or head
<superfly> yay! my netbook is fixed
<superfly> evening everyone, btw
<superfly> where's Kilos?
<Kilos> here superfly  sorry was eating
<Kilos> who fixed it?
<Kilos> and what was broken?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
 * theblazehen is on windows :(
<Kilos> shame
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> Kilos: I broke the screen :-( local computer shop fixed it up. I was impressed, they at least know what Linux is
<theblazehen> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi theblazehen
 * theblazehen is building a shitty bitcoin clone...
<Rynomster> Theblazehen, checkout #shadowcoin :>
<theblazehen> Rynomster, TL;DR? Which mining algo?
<Rynomster> It's pos.. No mining :P
<Rynomster> PoS 
<theblazehen> Rynomster, interesting. Have you seen emunie.org?
<theblazehen> The website is lacking, but the client is pretty good
<theblazehen> Download the windows version, and try it ( The download buttons are switched)
<Rynomster> This web page is not available
<Rynomster> Lol I don't have windows 
<theblazehen> emunie.com *
<theblazehen> and its java client
<theblazehen> But windows link is for a link to jar
<theblazehen> Not sure if a beta is running atm
<Rynomster> I'm on my phone right now sick in bed :/
<superfly> did you see that article on the ArsCoin?
<Rynomster> Nope 
<superfly> Maaz: google for arscoin
<theblazehen> Rynomster, ah that sucks...
<Maaz> superfly: "Behold Arscoin, our own custom cryptocurrency! | Ars Technica" http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/03/behold-arscoin-our-own-custom-cryptocurrency/ :: "Farewell to Arscoin: Preparing to kill our cryptocurrency | Ars Technica" http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/farewell-to-arscoin-preparing-to-kill-our-cryptocurrency/ :: "Readers mine
<Maaz> Arscoin with everything from phones to high-end ..." http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/…
<superfly> zs
<Rynomster> We released a PoS staking android wallet yesterday, but today the markets are bloody 
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo peeps
<theblazehen> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<theblazehen> You guys hear about the BGP problems?
<Kilos-> night peeps. sleep tight. 
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-14
<bduk> Morning everyone
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> morning bduk, theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi nuvolari 
<theblazehen> Anyone here running the new zorg-server?
<theblazehen> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> I'm getting a new phone today or tomorrow :D
<charl> good morning all
<charl> hi bduk, nuvolari, theblazehen, superfly 
<theblazehen> hi charl 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> hi charl
<charl> :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<bduk> nuvolari: is it zorg or xorg server
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<nuvolari> o.O eh?
<nuvolari> bduk: the graphics server? 
<nuvolari> the graphics server is XOrg
<theblazehen> bduk, actually me, and I meant xorg 
<bduk> Ok cause i googled it and only found xorg
<theblazehen> yeah
<nuvolari> oh hi charl 
<nuvolari> and superfly 
<nuvolari> oom kilos?
<nuvolari> ki<tab>
<nuvolari> :'(
<theblazehen> nuvolari, Where did he go? 
<superfly> theblazehen: as far as I know, everyone has been using xorg for many years already
<theblazehen> superfly, yeah, I know. Wanted to know if anyone used the rootless X in the new server
<superfly> nope
<theblazehen> https://www.archlinux.org/news/xorg-server-116-is-now-available/ "X is now rootless with the help of systemd-logind, this also means that it must be launched from the same virtual terminal as was used to log in, redirecting stderr also breaks rootless login. The old root execution behavior can be restored through the Xorg.wrap config file (man xorg.wrap). Please note that launching X through a login-manager (gdm, kdm, ...) 
<theblazehen> doesn't yet provide rootless access."
<nuvolari> :O DBN losing another Linux boffin to CT
<theblazehen> nuvolari, ?
<nuvolari> someone from the DLUG, smileyborg
<theblazehen> ah
<superfly> Cape Town is the promised land, what can we say...?
<Kilos> afternoon all
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Kilos> hi superfly  ThatGraemeGuy  nuvolari  inetpro  bduk  and non mentioned
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<nuvolari> oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> môre-sê :D
<theblazehen> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> oh hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ek sien una gaan ook kaapstad toe nuvolari  
<nuvolari> ja oom Kilos
<nuvolari> durban loop leeg
<nuvolari> :P
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> hi everyone
<Kilos> ai! just managed to get a m/board that uses ddr3 and now they bring out ddr4
<Kilos> http://mygaming.co.za/news/pc/67884-ddr4-ram-coming-to-sa-heres-the-price.html
<Kilos> will never be using that
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Hi
<Kilos> you taking over the lug?
<Vince-0> Looks like it
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> rev the monkey, he hasnt been here since last meeting and its nearly the next one
<Vince-0> yaa
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<superfly> yyy\
<superfly> (Josiah says hi)
<ThatGraemeGuy> evening all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  superfly  
<Kilos> superfly  inetpro  where are you
<Kilos> coowwweeee
<superfly> Kilos: around
<Kilos> minetest-za
<charl> good evening
<charl> hi superfly, Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, Vince-0, Squirm 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl 
<superfly> hi charl
<Kilos> hi MxG  
<MxG> um, hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> you from one of the lugs hey, i forget
<MxG> well limited to mailing list participation really, and occasional IRC presence
<Kilos> sleep tight all
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-15
<Kilos> morning Squirm  ThatGraemeGuy  nuvolari  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> did you enjoy the dinos?
<ThatGraemeGuy> little one did. i thought it was a bit overpriced for what it was though
<ThatGraemeGuy> i guess all that matters is that she enjoyed herself
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> good morning Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> it's friday !!
<charl> *big smiles*
<charl> i really need the weekend
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> good mornings
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos, drussell, ThatGraemeGuy, charl, Maaz, inetpro, bduk1 
<Kilos> hi inetpro  how you feeling today
<Kilos> wat se nuvolari  vandag
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey nuvolari 
<ThatGraemeGuy> when do you start the new job?
<inetpro> Kilos: not good, still trying to recover from a very bad cold
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<charl> inetpro: get better soon !
<inetpro> ty charl
<inetpro> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> wb drussell  
<drussell> hi nuvolari 
<drussell> thanks Kilos, happy Friday!
<charl> hi drussell 
<charl> yes friday :)
<drussell> charl: yo!
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> ThatGraemeGuy: only on the 8th now. Current/Ex employer smoked some ape-dung
<nuvolari> I've worked over 1000 hours for mahala
<nuvolari> and they can't give me 2 weeks off
<Kilos> ouch
<charl> ;(
<charl> nuvolari: hang in there mate !
<nuvolari> I'm hanging :)
<nuvolari> at least now I get to have all my leave paid out
<nuvolari> which will help stacks
<charl> yeah i know the feeling
<charl> somebody once told me "hang in there" and i said "i'm already hanging, by the neck"
<charl> :)
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> i go catch some UV's
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> and Tonberry   and SubOracle  
<SubOracle> Hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> G'eve
<charl> good evening
<charl> http://www.itworld.com/networking/431781/adtran-lays-groundwork-superfast-broadband-over-copper
<charl> "Telecom equipment vendor Adtran has developed a technology that will make it easier for operators to roll out broadband speeds close to 500Mbps over copper lines."
<charl> sounds very promising for older infrastructures
<charl> not that it should be any excuse to hold back FTTH of course :)
<Kilos> haha anything copper gets stolen here
<charl> bah how do you people survive
<Kilos> with difficulty
<Kilos> fone cables missing every second week was livable but when power cables kept going it was stressfull
<Kilos> no cooked food or hot water 
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> luckily we all camped years ago so had gas stoves and lights etc
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey Kilos whats up?
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> sheesh Kilos it sounds pretty horrible
<magespawn> howdy charl 
<charl> i can remember when i used to live in za it wasn't exactly all fun and games but sounds pretty bad now
<charl> we hear so little in europe about south africa or africa in general we have no idea what's going on
<Kilos> theyve got past the power prob by using aluminium wires and placing them one above the other not next to each other anymore
<charl> ah
<charl> ah copper is expensive but aluminium is cheap
<charl> aluminium isn't a great conductor though (or so i thought)
<charl> copper is a really good conductor
<Kilos> yeah copper is better but more expensive and food for thieves
<Kilos> ali isnt bad as a conductor i think
<Kilos> not far behind copper
<Kilos> gold is the best i think
<charl> silver is very good
<charl> but yeah nobody would make power lines from that
<charl> Kilos: you're right, aluminium is just below gold in conductivity
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> weird they dont steal it as much
<magespawn> but it will get so that aluminum is worth as much\
<Kilos> i hope not too soon
<inetpro> then we just go back to the days with oxen
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo my pro
<inetpro> you guys remind me of the days when my dad was still ploughing the maize fields with oxen
<inetpro> in the evening we used to listen to springbok radio at candle light
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so maak mens
<Kilos> esme everhard
<charl> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi charl
<charl> how's it going inetpro 
<inetpro> getting better thanks
<charl> you had a cold or something ?
<magespawn> although i do remember listening to the radio, rather than watching tv
<magespawn> not by candlelight
<Kilos> haha you not old like the pro magespawn  
<Kilos> i even remember some oke called eric egan
<inetpro> charl: yep, a rather bad one
<inetpro> was a relapse of a previous one from two weeks ago
<inetpro> thought I was alright then it suddenly hit me with a bang again
<magespawn> it does that sometimes inetpro one of those things, like a boomarang
<magespawn> Kilos i would not know about that, i have no idea inetpro's age
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hes really old
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> weeds don't perish
<inetpro> at least
<Kilos> yip and they dont need any fertilizer either
<inetpro> of soos hulle in goeie afrikaans praat; "onkruid vergaan nie"
 * inetpro will be back in full force again soon
<charl> whow that sounds bad, but glad to hear you're feeling better
<charl> :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<charl> night Kilos 
<charl> nn all
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-16
<Kilos> good morning ThatGraemeGuy  inetpro  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo kilos
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz  with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz  and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> oh and Trixar_za  too
<Kilos> hows things Trixar_za  ?
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos - apparently I'm writing an OS
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> what you going to call it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Trixar_za> Well, currently it's based on Nimkernel - I just have to fix the bootloader and a few design bugs
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I may have gone over the deep edge with this one. I'm not baseing it on anything, I'm actually writing a underlying kernel :P
<Trixar_za> end*
<Trixar_za> Mostly because I'm bored >.>
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Incidentally, it has nice 16 colour graphics going for it :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> good morning 
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Trixar_za> hi inetpro
<charl> morning all
<charl> hi Kilos, Trixar_za
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Trixar_za> Hey charl
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<theblazehen> hi all, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> Anything happening here?
 * theblazehen needs help procrastinating...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what now?
<theblazehen> still science expo thing
<theblazehen> I'm gonna finish it before I sleep again
<theblazehen> s/gonna/wanna/
<Kilos> do it man then its done
<theblazehen> ya
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi charl!
<charl> how's it going
<theblazehen> boring, and you?
<theblazehen> well not actually boring
<theblazehen> but its still work to do
<Kilos> wbb, kde sound went missing
<theblazehen> pylint hates me...
 * Trixar_za facepalms
<Trixar_za> So Jennifer Lawrence is dating Chris Martin from Coldplay
<Trixar_za> The combined name for them is now Martin Lawrence :/
<charl> theblazehen: it's going well, just haven't slept enough
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> TIL I can't do :q in the python interpreter...
<Kilos> Maaz  google troubleshooting sound problem in kubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Problem with sound in Kubuntu 12.10 - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/227596/problem-with-sound-in-kubuntu-12-10 :: "Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 :: "Sound Problems - KDE UserBase Wiki" https://userbase.kde.org/Sound_Problems :: "No sound or crappy sound on Kubuntu
<Maaz> 13.10 - Skype Community" http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/No-sound-or-crappy-sound-on-Ku…
<Kilos> yay for some stupid reason it decided to switch to hdd sound not the normal analog thing
<Kilos> naughty kde
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> i dont understand the high definition sound thing , is that supposed to come out of the graphics card?
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah, on HDMI
<Kilos> eish then its different cables and stuff all over
<Kilos> all i wanna hear is bloep
<Kilos> do you know what bloep is theblazehen  ?
<theblazehen> Kilos: nope?
<Kilos> bell.ogg
<Kilos> my favourite sound
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> i cant think of a better way to try say that sound
<theblazehen> :w i <5 seconds later> <Esc> :w
<theblazehen> I think I have a saving problam
<charl> OCD?
<charl> theblazehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnzz-eFmKaw
<theblazehen> charl: Will check later. Netbook can't do video
<charl> :D
<theblazehen> charl, can I use words such as type or hash as variables in python?
<theblazehen> Syntax hilighting makes me think not
<charl> hmmm just try it and see
<charl> if the syntax highlighter does something it's best not to do it in any case
<charl> because it makes it more confusing to read the code
<charl> and you never know what type of confusing issues you could get with future versions of python
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl> that's actually a hidden advantage of using syntax highlighting in the first place
<charl> is so that you can avoid "keywords"
<theblazehen> Thats what I was also thinking, regarding readability
<theblazehen> yep 
<theblazehen> ;
<theblazehen> 0
<theblazehen> :) *
<theblazehen> fucking netbook keyboardf
<charl> lol
<theblazehen> s/f//
<theblazehen> s/f^// *
<charl> yes i was just about to correct you on that lol
<theblazehen> or was it s/f$//?
<charl> with the dollar
<theblazehen> ah, ty
<charl> ^ is start of sentance and $ is end
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> I always mix them up
<charl> /s/sentance/line/
<charl> without first slash
<charl> ok enuff with this regex stuff :D
<theblazehen> s/sentance/sentence/
<theblazehen> lol kk
<charl> lol
<charl> i speake no engorishe
<theblazehen> lol
<charl> :D
<theblazehen> You know the quote about how you should assume whoever is reading your code is a homocidal sadist?
<theblazehen> FML...
<charl> nope don't know it but that sounds scary
<theblazehen> pylint rating is 2.41/10 :(
<theblazehen> Pylint just doesn't understand me :(
<theblazehen> charl, did you hear "Darude - Sandstorm" ?
<theblazehen> it's on soundcloud
<Kilos> raining here in winter whew
<Kilos> loftus flooded
<theblazehen> kilos: that bad? barely anything in centurion
<Kilos> rained hard whole first half of the match
<Kilos> we just got 5 mins worth
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> also just 5 min or so here
<charl> theblazehen: yes i actually know it very well :)
<charl> it's made by a finnish person
<charl> i speak some limited finnish
<charl> know a bunch of people there
<charl> and... hes gone
<smile> hi ! :)
<charl> hi smile !
<charl> how are you
<smile> good ;)
<smile> how about you? :p
<charl> i'm doing really well
<charl> just wishing we would still see some summer before it turns to winter
<charl> but it seems that's not going to happen :P
<smile> charl: lol :D
<smile> you've already had a lot of summer ;)
<smile> before it was even summer :p
<smile> see you later, charl :)
<charl> yeah true, we never had a winter either
<smile> :)
<charl> ciao !
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-17
<Kilos> morning all
<theblazehen> that feeling when you start typing in vim, and you aren't in insert mode...
<theblazehen> hi bushtech 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , alo :)
<theblazehen> hi Kilos nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you theblazehen and uncle Kilos ?
<theblazehen> nlsthzn, fine and you?
<nlsthzn> also fine thanks
<Kilos> good tks guys
<nlsthzn> cool
<Kilos> we need suggestions on how to spice up our meetings guys. peeps must look forward to attending each new one
<nlsthzn> I can't think of anything spicy that doesn't clash with the ubuntu code of conduct :p
<the_blazehen> lol nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hahaha
<nlsthzn> meetings must have a purpose... if there is no need for a meeting their is little point in having one
<Kilos> the prob is nlsthzn  
<Kilos> monthly meets are required to keep the loco accepted i think
<Kilos> there was some talk about it becoming no longer necessary but i dont know how far that has got
<nlsthzn> I would have to think the idea of the meetings are to discuss all of the other loco related activities that has been done
<Kilos> then we also need to have someone monitoring them?
<nlsthzn> the activities?
<Kilos> peeps have just got so busy lately
<Kilos> ya to see what other locos are doing
<Kilos> let me mail maia and see what she can find out if she has time
<Kilos> done , now we wait and see
<charl> morning Kilos, nlsthzn, the_blazehen 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you charl
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> :)
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<charl> how are you Kilos 
<Kilos> good ty charl  and you?
<nlsthzn> o/
<charl> i'm good
<charl> Maaz: with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard charl help yourself
<charl> good start to a day
<charl> just got up actually
<Kilos> whew its nearly lunch time
<charl> yup that's why i said, good start to the day :D
<charl> i don't even have to make breakfast
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  drussell  
<Vince-0> G'day
<Kilos> oh wb drussell  
<Kilos> Maaz  seen drubin
<Maaz> Kilos: drubin was last seen 1 year, 1 month, 7 days, 13 hours, 18 minutes and 8 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-07-15 13:50:43 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-07-12 20:48:52 PDT
<Kilos> sjoe
<Vince-0> talk about afk
<Vince-0> or IRL
<Kilos> missing in action
<charl> MIA is more like it yes
<Kilos> just a few left from the old days
<Kilos> fly pro Squirm  nuvo weed dave im not sure when nlsthzn  joined us
<nlsthzn> been in and out since about 2009 ish
<Kilos> aha then you class as an oldie
<Kilos> i had high hopes of us reaching 50 for years but it didnt materialise
<inetpro> good afternoon 
<Kilos> lo pro
<inetpro> Hi Kilos, you lucky you still have power 
<inetpro> power failed on this side 
<inetpro> yikes... and as I submit that it comes on again 
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> hey what about me
<charl> i've also been in and out of here for many years
<charl> the first couple of years wasn't very active here though
<Kilos> how many charl  i forget who was here when mostly
<Kilos> mainly remember the peeps the patiently helped me when teething my way into linux 
<Kilos> s/the/that
<charl> :D
<charl> np Kilos 
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<the_blazehen> hi Kilos, charl , ThatGraemeGuy, superfly 
<Kilos> hi the_blazehen  
<the_blazehen> does anyone else enjoy (sucessfully) fixing bugs?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i really enjoy it when someone fixes a bug for me
<the_blazehen> $ vim
<the_blazehen> $:w -rf
<the_blazehen> delete that file...
<inetpro> the_blazehen: rm - -  -rf
<the_blazehen> inetpro, got it!
<the_blazehen> I'm trying to think of more fun ones...
<inetpro> had a file with a minus like that just the other day that bugged me for a minute until I figured, ahh.. 
<inetpro> fun when you do a listing like ls -l * with such a file in the listing 
<inetpro> or anything with an asterisk 
<inetpro> potentially dangerous in fact 
<inetpro> luckily mine was as a result of a honest mistake on my own part 
<the_blazehen> yeah, saw something on /r/netsec about these kinda things
<superfly> the_blazehen: isn't that the point?
<the_blazehen> superfly, what the point?
<superfly> development... fixing bugs
<charl> fixing bugs is an essential part of software development
<charl> i can't say i particular get a kick out of it though, depending of course on what the bug is
<charl> but at the end of the day it just stops you from getting the job done which is generally rather irritating
<charl> i would much rather be done with the job :)
 * inetpro also don't get the point
<inetpro> the above example is not really a bug?
<the_blazehen> AND NOW I FINNALLY FUCKING FIXED IT! Fuck yes!
<the_blazehen> wrong chat..
<Kilos> sis man the_blazehen  you the baby here and use the worst language
<the_blazehen> yeah :(
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> thx
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> any who. off to bed, good night all
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<Kilos> night mage
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> morning all. see you after sleep time
<Kilos> fp by the way
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-10
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Tonberry GnikLlort inetpro octoquad 
<GnikLlort> Good morning
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> hi drussell hows things with davey
<cyrilb> I'll be in Johannesburg from Aug 11th to Aug 23rd
<cyrilb> I'm a Debian dev
<cyrilb> cyb@debian.org
<cyrilb> Any Meetup planned?
<superfly> cyrilb: hi. I'm in Cape Town, so I'm not too sure. I think there might be a Python meetup happening soonish.
<superfly> cyrilb: "We can host the meetup on either 22 or 29 August (I will confer with fellow organizers) at our default venue: JoziHub (unless somebody volunteers to find us a new venue)."
<superfly> cyrilb: their mailing list is gpugsa@googlegroups.com
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi to oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> hi my pro
<inetpro> what's happening here today?
<gremble> We're contemplating the meaning of life and everything
<superfly> I'm trying to figure out how the heck I got a custom path into python's sys.path
<gremble> Very carefully?
<inetpro> gremble: it's easy
<inetpro> the answer to the question of life, the universe and everything else is 42
<cyrilb> superfly: thanks
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hi Kilos
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> methinks kmail is fixed, setup was simple even for me
<Kilos-> go kde
 * elacheche thinks that KDE sucks :p
<Kilos-> elacheche is not as wise as he wants others to believe at times
<Kilos-> or maybe a bit too geeky
<Kilos-> kde rocks
 * Kilos- waves to cheche
<elacheche> l000l..
<Kilos-> superfly tell him
<Kilos-> inetpro tell him
<Kilos-> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos-: what's wrong?
<gremble> He's trying to prove someone wrong on the internet
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> whats wrong? haha
<Kilos-> everything too right actually
<Kilos-> oh inetpro dont just ask whats wrong man read first
<Kilos-> someone needs to enlighten elacheche 
<elacheche> KDE still sucks :p :D It's just little bit better than Unity :p
<Kilos-> hahaha
<gremble> "x sucks" is a wholly pointless thing to say. :<
<Kilos-> hmm...
<gremble> If you're not going to enumerate things that make it bad at being a desktop environment, then you may as well not mention it.
<gremble> Unless you're talking about the project itself
<gremble> then you've talked yourself into a hole
<Kilos-> only thing with kde is its a bit heavy
<Kilos-> otherwise everything works
<gremble> Enlightenment is probably heavier. The more features you have, the more you have to carry
<inetpro> Kilos-: what's with the tail?
<Kilos-> for peeps with an i7 , lotsa ram and ssd kde is tops
<Kilos-> sorry, on lappy and pc
<Kilos-> im 2 me's here
<Kilos-> bed lekker comfy and warmer
<Kilos-> but lappy cant do bloep so pc is my alert machine when im here
<inetpro> gremble: the fewer the facts, the stronger the opinion
<elacheche> gremble, I can answer that :) The main reason to say that KDE sucks is to pissoff KDE fans :D :p :D
<Kilos-> hahahaha cheeky date eater
<gremble> Trolling is exactly what the opensource community lacks.
<elacheche> no offense Kilos- :D That's Neo31 fault.. As he's a KDE fan too, so I used to troll him like that x)
<elacheche> l000l gremble x)
<gremble> inetpro: Did you ever get the sqllite working with a modern version on ibid?
<inetpro> gremble: hmm... yes, I have QA running at #ubuntu-africa
<gremble> Not just backported dependencies?
<inetpro> can't remember immediately but I'll check
<gremble> If so, make a PR :>
<inetpro> running on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<inetpro> gremble: the following is what I saved for myself at the time when doing it: http://bin.snyman.info/we3e2
<gremble> Ah alright
<gremble> I don't want to sqlalchemy==0.6 part though. I had hoped that you may have fixed that part to work with the new sqlalchemy perhaps :P 
<gremble> I'm busy with it, but it is slow going haha
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> I'm too lazy for that
<gremble> At least I am getting a lot of practise reading python error messages
<Kilos-> lol
<superfly> glad to see my pastebin hasn't fallen over yet
<Kilos-> lol
<gremble> Should it fall over, inetpro's notes will lose all their sticky-ness
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> hmm, can't install cause of missing/broken packages, yet they all there and none are broken, grrr
<Cryterion> trust windows to always be a problem
<ludwig> Anyone here?
<inetpro> Kilos: you missed him
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> goed en self was besig om reg te maak om te gaan slaap
<Langjan> How is your generator coming along? 
<Kilos> still waiting for parts
<Langjan> Mooi, noukan ek die jongman uit die slaap hou!
<Langjan> What parts do yuo need?
<Langjan> By my ook goed dankie, ook vakerig, sal jou nie lank hou nie. 
<Kilos> ian will bring the caps and transformer
<Kilos> also working on visa stuff again
<Langjan> Do you have a parts list and plan for the thing? 
<Langjan> What visa stuff? 
<Kilos-> the same aus business
<Kilos-> hehe
<Langjan> Oh, Oz - yes its an expensive exercise
<Langjan> Are you planning to go?
<Kilos-> yes working towards it 
<Langjan> Good stuff. OK Kilos-  I will leave you to go to bed, send me the plans for the generator please? 
<Langjan> Slaap lekker...
<Kilos-> ok will do
<Kilos-> ty for calling in
<Kilos-> dont come so late in future
<Kilos-> oh
<Kilos-> google
<Langjan> Thks, sleep well. Good to chat
<Kilos-> hnderson fuelles generator
<Kilos-> henderson
<Langjan> ths will do
<Kilos-> thats what i got
<Langjan> OK thks, when are you hoping to go to Oz? 
<Kilos-> still lots to do first 
<Kilos-> and money to find
<Kilos-> sigh
<Langjan> OK Kilos-  hou moed en slaap lekker
<Langjan> Hendershot fuelless gennie
<Langjan> found it
<Langjan> 'night
<Kilos-> nbight sir
<Kilos-> night tpopo
<Kilos-> \ai!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-11
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<mazal> Mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> what he said ^^
<ThatGraemeGuy> :)
<mazal> How goes ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi mazal ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> good thanks, you?
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Ok thanx
<superfly> hi
<mazal> Somebody wants me to learn slackwave , anybody here knows it ?
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<ThatGraemeGuy> slackware?
<mazal> Something like that yes
<mazal> Sounds difficult though
<ThatGraemeGuy> not gonna lie, it isn't easy
<ThatGraemeGuy> and really outside of a hobbyist context I can't imagine it has much relevance in this day and age
<mazal> I told a guy I use Ubuntu , then he said I am not a real linux user :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> he's an elitise knob, ignore people like that
<ThatGraemeGuy> *elitist
<mazal> Felt quite bad that somebody is so nasty to my beloved ubuntu
<ThatGraemeGuy> screw him
<ThatGraemeGuy> he's like the idiot who runs around with a DSLR chiding people for not taking photos in full manual mode
<ThatGraemeGuy> its daft, and there's no place for it in 99% of casual use
<mazal> hehehe
<mazal> He described that thing to me and I though " sheees , this doesn't sound like a normal desktop OS to me "
<ThatGraemeGuy> slackware is the oldest distro that is still being maintained
<ThatGraemeGuy> last time i used it, the packaging system didn't even feature automatic dependency resolution
<mazal> Think I will pass
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, don't pay attention to people like that, they're not worth your time and energy
<barrydk> Ish youre a nasty bunch this morning, was the weekend to long? Poor guy thought he do something good
<mazal> The poor guy insulted my ubuntu
<ThatGraemeGuy> mocking someone for not being a real linux user because they happen to use a specific distro?
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's not trying to do something good, that's just being a douchebag
<mazal> oom Kilos
<Kilos> ya seun
<mazal> Got a plan c yet for me ?
<barrydk> Shame at least he is in part of the linux family, must count a point or two
<mazal> the notifier thing
<Kilos> plan c for what
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and thanks oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro at least is not sundry
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 Cryterion 
<pieter2627> shoe channel list is soo lank, het oom nie eers gesien nie
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oh yes cyrilb is here too
<Kilos> and me twice
<Kilos> hi MaNI 
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> okay have to go out on the road chat later
<Kilos> hi mag
<Kilos> oi
<mazal_> Bye everyone
<gremble> Good afternoon
<cyrilb> just landed in Joburg
<ThatGraemeGuy> shame you poor thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> my sympathies
<gremble>  I'm glad I don't have to drive in JHB now D:
<MaNI> only 1 more night till I can get out of jhb and back to civilisation
<magespawn> good evening
<Cryterion> Evening everyone
<magespawn> hi Cryterion 
<gremble> Good evening magespawn and Cryterion 
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<gremble> How're you doing?
<Kilos> hi magespawn Cryterion gremble and other peeps too
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Cryterion> brb
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> i was coming to say night but i have time if you wanna chat about something
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
 * inetpro too tired to chat
<Kilos> ok then . ill be here later tomorrow nmost likely, gonna get bank account
<Kilos> sleep well everyone
<inetpro> good night
<magespawn> bed time, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-12
<zabear> how do I share a message with another irc user without sending it to all the other users?
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro barrydk mazal MaNL pieter2627 and other friendly folks
<pieter2627> hi oom Kilos
<superfly> Goeie naand, Kilos, pieter2627 
<Kilos> hehe
<pieter2627> superfly: do you have loadshedding :P
<Kilos> maybe he forgot to go sleep last night
<pieter2627> shoe
<superfly> No, I live in Cape Town. 
<superfly> According to Superhuman from #glug back in the day, Cape Town is so laid back we're still in last night 
<pieter2627> lol
<mazal> Morning everyone
<pieter2627> i thought it was maybe that Cape Town avoids Stage 1 shedding
<superfly> Well, we manage to do that from time to time as well. 
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<superfly> City of Cape Town has its own power plant at the Steenbras dam,  so it sources spare capacity from there. 
<superfly> Morning mazal, barrydk 
<pieter2627> hallo mazal and barrydk 
<superfly> See you all later, my train has reached its destination. 
<Kilos> go safe superfly 
<Kilos> and have a good day
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<mazal> Lo ThatGraemeGuy , inetpro
<Kilos> superfly  was that like a botanicla gardens palce ?
<superfly> Kilos: ?
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> with all the parrots and lizard things
<superfly> morning inetpro
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Kilos: Oh. No, that was butterfly world.
<Kilos> thye flickr pics superfly 
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> yeah, like a lot of other places, they've become a sort of a rescue center
<Kilos> zac big already
<superfly> *centre
<superfly> Kilos: Zak is very big. Well, more tall.
<superfly> He is now 6
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> time flies hey
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> Good evening
<inetpro> hi gremble
<gremble> How are you inetpro?
<inetpro> good good
<inetpro> just tired at this hour 
<gremble> It's not that late though
<gremble> :P
<Cryterion> nope not late, but guess I'm getting tired too
<gremble> I'll probably wake up in a few min
<gremble> :/
<Cryterion> night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-13
<zabear> Hi Gremble
<zabear> you're up early
<gremble> Hey zabear 
<zabear> how do I share a message with another irc user without sending it to all the other users?
<gremble> I usually am, but I am not going in to class early
<gremble> you can say /msg <username> or /query <username>
<zabear> Im still learning irec
<zabear> Ok
<zabear> I will try it - 
<zabear> I have so much to learn
<gremble> :P We all do
<gremble> I'm watching Frank Miller and Robert Rodriquezes Sin City. haha It is so good
<gremble> xD
<zabear> I see that responses to myself is in red - is that indication of personal chat or is that what allways happen
<zabear> ?
<gremble> It is a "mention"
<gremble> SO you can see when someone says your name
<zabear> Ok
<zabear> so if I say 
<zabear> "gremgle', then it will be in red on your side?
<gremble> No, :P It should be gremble
<gremble> :P
<zabear> sorry - spelling id wrong - 
<zabear> gremble - now it will be red on your side?
<gremble> Yes
<zabear> thanks - im off now - bye
<gremble> Cheers
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> greetings 
<Symmetria> lol, so while my wife is sleeping and I get half a chance to get on irc :P
<Symmetria> I'm looking to hire a good sysadmin, with experience, and with some scripting/programming knowledge, preferably php/bash 
<Symmetria> based in joburg preferably 
<Symmetria> so if someone is interested email cv's to andrew.alston@liquidtelecom.com and will respond when I'm back in KE 
<Symmetria> ;p
<gremble> Symmetria: Send it on the mailing list as well
<gremble> And good morning :P
<Symmetria> lol good morning :P
<Symmetria> btw sys admin job = maintaining and looking after and sometimes deploying systems across every country we operate in, and its with Liquid so its a massive global company 
<Symmetria> (we operate in za/bw/zw/zm/mz/tz/ug/rw/ke/uk/ae/mu)
<gremble> Sounds like a good gig :P
<Symmetria> heh its a good company to work for :) and they'd be reporting to the head of network ops (with probably a soft reporting line to me as group head of IP strategy)
<Symmetria> knowing a lot about DNS = advantage but not critical, that can be taught ;p
<Symmetria> knowing ubuntu = critical ;p
<gremble> :P Should definitely shoot a mail to the mailinglist with all this info in when you have an opportunity
<barrydk> More almal
<gremble> Hey barrydk 
<superfly> Symmetria: congratulations, btw
<superfly> morning barrydk, gremble
<superfly> gremble: so when you coming to work here?
<superfly> morning kenju254
<superfly> gah
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly and sall others
<Kilos> all as well
<Kilos> i see telegram has a desktop client as well
<Kilos> kept crashing pidgin so i looked for another way
<Symmetria> https://scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/11890626_10153612367375528_931442672747449531_o.jpg <=== nifty photo I took yesterday
<Symmetria> https://scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/t31.0-8/11879088_10153611070625528_324534198634180132_o.jpg <=== and that little bastard can swim!!!! its a long tailed crab eating maccau
<gremble> Hey superfly. I would totally be all up in that biz if I didn't have a degree to finish :P Perhaps you should send me part-time projects 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi gremble Symmetria 
<gremble> Symmetria: A macaque?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria: few years too late with that job, not willing to uproot my family :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> so sorry for your loss
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<gremble> Good morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> g'day :)
<Symmetria> ThatGraemeGuy, heh where are you based
<Symmetria> gremble yeah that :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> cape town
<Symmetria> gremble but heh, specific type, only monkey thats known to be a swimmer 
<Symmetria> heh they swim around the islands and eat squid and crab and stuff 
<ThatGraemeGuy> sounds like a pretty good life
<Symmetria> heh, they are fast as hell on land as well when they chasing crabs, fun to watch
<gremble> ThatGraemeGuy: Are you willing to uproot your family to go swimming around islands and eat squid and crab and stuff? :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> I might just leave them to go and do that
<ThatGraemeGuy> :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/smartphones/134958-ubuntu-phones-now-available-in-south-africa.html
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<mazal> This be good news: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2015/08/13/ubuntu-want-to-make-it-easier-for-you-to-install-the-latest-nvidia-linux-driver/
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: why lol?
<gremble> Nobody knows. Anyway, cheers guys. I'll probably mosey on by later tonight. Have a good day and don't work too hard, it is little sunday
<Kilos> because it was a hassle till the brought out the um
<Kilos> additionl drivers thing
<Kilos> but then nvidia-murrent was even easuier
<Kilos> current
<Kilos> wow typos
<mazal> I for one will be glad when better and easier ways are implemented of installing graphics drivers. It is still one of the biggest problems plaguing Ubuntu
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> aahhhh...
<ThatGraemeGuy> oohhhh...
<Cryterion> sshhhh...
<superfly> mmooo...
<Cryterion> hmmm, Russia just declared Windows 10 illegal to distribute within Russia due it's eula policy
<mazal> lol , go Russia !!!!!!
<mazal> link ?
<Cryterion> http://www.rt.com/politics/312172-windows-10-service-agreement-stirs/
<mazal> ta
<mazal> The graphics driver ppa seems to be up already http://www.webupd8.org/2015/08/new-official-proprietary-gpu-drivers.html
<mazal> I hope ATI gets added soon
<GnikLlort> >Windows
<MaNI> I hope the next ATI driver gives me less headaches than the last one
<nlsthzn> hello all you people
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> how you lad
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos ... well and you?
<Kilos> good ty man, hows the family?
<nlsthzn> well thanks, little bear is half a year old and off course this means two injections into his tiny legs :'( but I am sure he will survive :p
<Kilos> for what?
<nlsthzn> vaccination...
<Kilos> oh in legs now
<nlsthzn> everyone has somewhere else it seems
<Kilos> mine left upper arm
<nlsthzn> or I mean every type has somewhere else
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> well in my days there wasnt ebola, aids or mad cow disease
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> black plague and flu that killed half the worlds population only?
<nlsthzn> ;)
<Kilos> hahaha
<nlsthzn> oh I got an Ubuntu Phone too \o/
<Kilos> wow cool
<nlsthzn> can't really use it yet cause it still has some massive wholes... but getting updates often so I am *hoping* to make the switch soon
<nlsthzn> *holes
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<nlsthzn> can't get any of my passwords to log into all the different applications etc... they are super complicated and there is no app for Ubu Phone that I need to use my password manager and copy/paste not really working yet :/
<nlsthzn> ok, see later :)_
<superfly> nlsthzn: have you read the package inserts of the vaccinations?
<ThatGraemeGuy> "May cause autism"
<ThatGraemeGuy> ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<nlsthzn> no, why superfly ?
<Kilos> been some disturbing news about innoclulations from the states nlsthzn 
<superfly> nlsthzn: You don't know what's in it, or what side effects it has. We had to stop vaccinations on my #1 after he developed some serious (aka potentially lethal) "side effects"
<nlsthzn> this is the problem with most medicines and how it effects everyone differently.  
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: The states as already paid out $3 billion due to injuries from vcaccination. "May cause a number of nasty things" is more like it
<superfly> nlsthzn: My biggest issue is that the doctor never told us this. In fact, he lied to us and said, "they're perfectly safe!"
<ThatGraemeGuy> uuhhhh
<ThatGraemeGuy> nvm
<nlsthzn> as for the states and this half of it is fearmongering and trying to make money by suing.  thanks to the US some diseases believed to be on the bring of eradication is now starting to flourish. >.<
<superfly> I'm not saying don't vacinate, I'm saying, "do your research"
<superfly> nlsthzn: negative. that money is not from the courts
<ThatGraemeGuy> these things are starting to flourish thanks to the rabid anti-vax movement
<nlsthzn> ThatGraemeGuy, +1
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: nope, that's a lie
<superfly> do your research
<ThatGraemeGuy> ffs i knew i should just stfu
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn  https://m115.infusionsoft.com/app/hostedEmail/106053823/6d33f3fc7b894feb
<nlsthzn> superfly, if there was one that was 100% without possible side effects than that would be the one everyone uses... don't think there is any medicine that can guarantee anything 100% safe
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: The most recent measles outbreak in the USA was in an entirely vaccinated population.
<Kilos> ill try find one about vaccinations
<nlsthzn> hell, even water can kill you
<nlsthzn> rage quite?
<nlsthzn> *quit
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he gets cross quick , shame
<superfly> If you can't take the heat...
<nlsthzn> there was heat? :p
<nlsthzn> nlsthzn, not sure what to do with the link you sent uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> read it
<superfly> nlsthzn: and I agree with you. nothing is 100% safe. The problem is when the industry tries to make as if it is.
<Kilos> there are tons of others somewhere about vaccinations 
<nlsthzn> which part?!
<superfly> nlsthzn: we actually have the paed's support in not vaccinating #1 - some doctors thankfully don't continue to blurt rhetoric
<MaNI> as with everything its a game of statistics - as long as more people are helped by inoculations than harmed its unethical for people to refuse to have them without good cause - there are of course people with legitimate cause to not have them but these are the minority the majority likely fall into the same camp that claim they are getting cellphone tower headaches before the towers are even activated.
<nlsthzn> well, if it is for his/hers best then it makes sense
 * nlsthzn has to help with little bear... will be back later perhaps :p
<superfly> MaNI: the problem is that vaccinations have never been proven to help
<MaNI> err, sorry I'm going to have to completely disagree with you there
<Kilos> nlsthzn  http://www.naturalnews.com/050582_nagalase_GcMAF_cancer_industry_profits.html
<MaNI> we have completely erradicated several diseases with them, now can you even begin to claim that
<superfly> MaNI: go look at the studies. there are no blind double tests
<Kilos> subscribe to that natural news
<MaNI> good grief
<superfly> (or is it double-blind, I never get it right)
<superfly> MaNI: nope, we have not. smallpox is still rampant in parts of africa
<Kilos> http://www.naturalnews.com/050473_Dr_Jack_Wolfson_medical_witch_hunt_vaccine_risks.html
<MaNI> sorry, but claiming that vaccines have not historically brought a huge health benefit is batshit insane revisionist crap
<MaNI> I'm not going to engage further, good luck :)
<nlsthzn> be careful what you read on the internet...
 * nlsthzn goes now 
<superfly> MaNI: as you wish. I can provide evidence, though. 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Langjan> Hi there Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Are you ok?
<Kilos> yessir ty and you?
<Langjan> Aslo fine thks Kilos 
<Langjan> Do you have a minute?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> what can i help you with
<Langjan> Thks, trying to install Ubuntu to dual boot with Win 7, when Ubuntu boots it does not detect the existing OS, where do I go from here? 
<Langjan> Booting from DVD
<Kilos> its does not see it
<Langjan> Correct
<Kilos> go through the install motions and when you go install it should show windows there
<Kilos> when it shows partitions
<Langjan> I'm scared to wipe it, it does not show partitions, only one disc
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> I always seem to manage to get an "oh my" - problem child ...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what machine
<Kilos> laptop
<Kilos> i have ians here that was same
<Kilos> wouldnt allow anything else in
<Langjan> Its an Asus X55A laptop 
<Kilos> i had to do something in bios
<Langjan> It came with latest Win, but she did not come right so they downgraded to 7  
<Langjan> Vista, I think
<Kilos> look here
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/366003/why-does-ubuntu-13-10-not-detect-my-win7-partition
<Kilos> if that dont help we look further
<Kilos> ian said this lappy cant take ubuntu but im running kde and unity in their own partitions
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> run gparted and see what it sees
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Langjan> Its a 32 bit system and I'm running 32 bit Ubuntu but that site gets a bit complicated for old ballies
<Langjan> Let me try gparted
<Kilos> if gparted sees it then we must win
<Kilos> i think i even somewhere alog the line used a win7 dvd to make win in the first partion and another partition with nothing in , then i installed ubuntu on that partition
<Kilos> tell me what gparted sees
<Langjan> It warns that /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, asks if this is a GPT partition table, I have no idea
<Kilos> try tick no and see what happens
<Langjan> Says perhaos it was corrupted or does not understand GPT part tables
<Kilos> this new gpt thing is a pain i know min about
<Langjan> Is it safe to sayy no?
<Kilos> if you tick on the partition does it highlight
<Kilos> its safe as long as you dont then actually apply things
<Kilos> maybe yes is good too
<Kilos> just see what it says
<Langjan> It wants a yes or no first
<Kilos> you can always tick back i think
<Kilos> ok tick yes
<Langjan> I ticked no, it gives unallocated 298 gib
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> tick the unalloocated
<Kilos> then in partition at the top choose new
<Langjan> I think the unalllocated is the whole disc
<Kilos> oh ok then go back
<Kilos> and tick yes
<Kilos> and tell
<Langjan> how doo I go back?
<Kilos> carefully
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> close gparted
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> but makes me nervous
<Kilos> then open gparted again
<Kilos> i wish at times the clever peeps would jump in
<Langjan> then try yes
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and wqe see then
<Kilos> we
<Langjan> same result, lmga
<Kilos> is that an important win7
<Kilos> lots of data?
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> we have another option
<Langjan> yes, I dont want her to lose it before she is au faiyt with Ubuntu, she is 88 
<Kilos> close gparted
<Kilos> oh shame
<Kilos> close gparted the in dash type in disk
<Kilos> should show the disk utility
<Langjan> analyzer?
<inetpro> wow! Will be awesome to show how a 88 year old lady can learn a new OS like Ubuntu
<Langjan> yip
<Kilos> yeah inetpro 
<Kilos> is the name analyser now
<inetpro> Langjan: you have not installed Ubuntu yet, have you?
<Kilos> tick that and see what opens
<Kilos> yes inetpro often
<inetpro> Kilos: I mean on that laptop
<Kilos> he is converting an old age home to ubuntu
<Kilos> oh no sorry
<Langjan> No, only running on DVD
<Kilos> this a new lady
<Langjan> Yes, a new oldie
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> what does the analyser thing show
<Langjan> analyzer shows 320 gb volume only and Ubuntu on the side
<inetpro> showing the whole disc as unalllocated sounds fishy
<Kilos> tick on the drive and it should give info on the right
<Kilos> yes inetpro very fishy
<inetpro> what version of Ubuntu?
<Langjan> loading...
<Langjan> 14.04 32 bit
<Langjan> It shows peculiar graphics on the right and some figures on the left
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> 64 bit win7
<Langjan> 32 bit, I think
<Kilos> do you have a win7 dvd?
<Langjan> No, I know, I saw its a 32 bit system somewhere
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> can you get one
<inetpro> well I see on the page above the screenshot also shows as unallocated
<Kilos> then use 7 to partition the drive
<inetpro> so could be normal
<Langjan> No Kilos  dont have access to wn 7 cd
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> what you need is a proper article about How To Shrink & Extend Volumes Or Partitions in Windows 7
<Kilos> parted magic cd maybe
<inetpro> like http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/shrink-extend-volumes-partitions-windows-7/
<Langjan> Ok so let me boot on Win 7 again and try that site, thks a lot 
<inetpro> In Windows 7 and Windows Vista, resizing your volumes or re-partitioning your hard drive has become a lot easier than in previous Windows versions
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> make sure you understand the pitfalls part
<Langjan> Figures show win 7 at 5%, system volume 73% etc 
<Langjan> Well I will have to be careful, will get back here if not sure
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> i wish i could convert Langjan to kde
<Kilos> Langjan  make a backup of 7 first
<inetpro> Langjan: after shrinking the partition make sure you can still boot up with windows before you start the ubuntu installation
<Langjan> I have backed up all the files and mails, addresses 
<Langjan> inetpro,  if I can't is there away out? 
<inetpro> oh and most important, make a backup of important files before you do anything
<Kilos> good rahter safe than sorry
<inetpro> ok, seems that part is covered
<inetpro> well if you have a backup, you can always re-install again
<inetpro> hopefully with a legal copy et all
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he doesnt have one but dont lappys store an image somewhere
<inetpro> otherwise just install Ubuntu and let her swim
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> oops, she can't swim?
<Langjan> It had win vista then was downgraded to 7 by the dealer so its legit
<inetpro> if it was Vista the it was an upgrade to win 7
<inetpro> win 7 came after vista
<inetpro> maybe it was the unpopular win 8?
<Langjan> ok whatever came after 7 is what she had, yes thats righ, it was 8
<Kilos> i had a lappy here with 8 i couldnt do anything with till i installed a start button
<Kilos> then i was like 7 and still working
<inetpro> Windows 8 and Windows 8.1 has been subject to some criticism, such as removal of Start Menu
<Kilos> yeah was horrible
<Langjan> Guys, theres no example of what I have, ek is bang. It gives me a 298gb ntfs and 100Mb ntfs system reserved 
<Langjan> 298 is primary partition
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> is there a resize option
<Langjan> yes oubaas!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> or an option to create abnother partition
<Langjan> If I right-click it gives shrink, mark as active, change drive letter paths options
<Kilos> shrink
<Kilos> to 98
<Kilos> if possible
<inetpro> Kilos: 98?
<Langjan> Windows is using about 200 GB
<Kilos> 98gig
<Kilos> oh wow
<Langjan> Its checking for available shrink space
<Kilos> what has the tannie got in there
<Langjan> I ave tried to find out myself, a lot of nothing much all added together...
<inetpro> Langjan: https://windirstat.info/
<Langjan> nil, looks like ill have to defrag
<Kilos> eisdh
<inetpro> get that ^^ and find out what is using all that space
<Kilos> eish as well 
<inetpro> or install k4dirstat while running from the Ubuntu DVD and run it after mounting the windows partition
<Langjan> Will it help to mark the partition where win 7 is as active?
<inetpro> mark the partition?
<Langjan> If I right-click on the partition, it gives "mark the partition as active" as an option, then it says that it should only be marked as active if it contains an active OS
<Langjan> a functioning OS
<Langjan> and a warning, if it does not, the computer may stop working
<inetpro> leave it as it is
<Kilos> 7 is a functioning OS
<Langjan> which seems to indicate its safe to mark it as active 
<Kilos> i think so yes
<Kilos> hear what pro says
<Langjan> inetpro, does not agree?
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> well I can't see what screen you're on and where exactly you're changing stuff
<Langjan> Point taken
<Kilos> i think thats why ubuntu doesnt see it because it isnt marked as active
<Langjan> thats what I think, also why it wont shrink
<Kilos> there is something in bios for that too i think
<inetpro> uh... google is your friend
<Kilos> dunno how 7 works on a partitiong without it showing as active
<Langjan> shall I go there first? and google around a bit and sleep over it, no hurry
<Cryterion> duckduckgo.com is the open source version of google btw inetpro
<inetpro> I would make sure to do the research
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
 * inetpro knows nothing about windows
<Kilos> well you have backups
<Kilos> so mark it as active then boot from ubuntu and see
<Kilos> once seen it should offer to run alongside
<Cryterion> doesn't the ubuntu installation allow you to shrink the win partition while doing a dual boot installation?
<Kilos> if it can see iut yes
<Kilos> this one doesnt see 7 there at all
<Cryterion> hmm
<Kilos> all shows as unallocated
<Langjan> If the downgrade from win 8 to 7 destroyed the boot loader then it will not boot if I mark it as active 
<Langjan> soo how do I check if the boot loader is OK?
<Langjan> It says on the partition:healthy (boot, page file, crash dump, primary partition  
<inetpro> if the boot loader was destroyed back then you would probably have known it by now
<inetpro> you would not have been able to boot
<inetpro> unless it got messed up now, which is unlikely
<Langjan> agreed  
<inetpro> oh hang on
<Langjan> so perhaps I should mark as active, if it freezes I will have to take it to the dealer to have it reactivated 
<inetpro> maybe the boot loader is on the 100MB partition
<inetpro> there can be only one active partition per physical hard disk
<inetpro> do not mark a partition as active if it doesn't contain the loader for an operating system
<Langjan> That one is also inactive  
<inetpro> doing so will make your computer unbootable
<Langjan> Sorry, it seems to be the active one
<inetpro> aha
<Kilos> i must sleep guys. good luck oom Langjan , ill be here tomorrow again
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Langjan> Me too, thaks guys, will have another bash next time round. 
<Kilos> try download a win7 iso and use that to partition the drive
<Kilos> maybe clean out junk files too
<Langjan> I have deleted restore files, now its only using about 40gb
<Kilos> and get ccleaner for 7 to clean up registry and bad links and stuff
<Langjan> 50gb
<Kilos> thats good
<Langjan> making progress
<Kilos> maybe try bootiing from ubuntu again and see if it sees it
<Langjan> now 245 gb free 
<Kilos> thats great
<Langjan> yip will do, willlet you know after your beauty sleep
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> lekker slaap almal
<Langjan> night night
<Kilos> inetpro  dnkie
<Langjan> ja baie dankie sover inetpro 
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-14
<pieter2627> morning all
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk mazal inetpro MaNI octoquad and lurkers
<MaNI> morning
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> at least we gonna hit 27°c today
<mazal> The days are getting nice now
<mazal> Just the evenings thats a bit cool
<Kilos> whew i still get cold at night and mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> lo
<Kilos> i see you cloaked too now
<Kilos> good
<thatgraemeguy> uuhhh
<thatgraemeguy> i got a cloak months ago
<Kilos> oh my i been asleep
<thatgraemeguy> fwiw, which isn't a whole lot
<inetpro> good mornings
<thatgraemeguy> morning ainetpro
<Kilos> helloooo inetpro 
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> ai!
<thatgraemeguy> there it is ;)
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: how you doing? :-)
<thatgraemeguy> it's friday and my colleague supplied me with an adequate supply of chilli biltong a little while ago..... I'm good thanks :-D
<thatgraemeguy> you?
<gremble> Good day
<Langjan> Kilos,  I've broken it!
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> fixed or broken Langjan ?
<Langjan> Die ou tannie sa laptop
<Kilos> stukkend?
<Langjan> Well, I messed around in bios, eventually tried reset to defaults, now it only opens bios
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> Tried some googling, no luck so far
<Kilos> lets think a bit
<Kilos> there must be a recovery
<Langjan> Ek dink al heelnag maar my kop is te plat
<Kilos> daar sal n uitkoms wees
<Kilos> you got uncapped internet Langjan 
<Langjan> No but after the cap its only R5 per GB 
<Kilos> try download win 7 somewhere and boot from it
<Kilos> but
<Kilos> lets think first
<Kilos> lets try
<Kilos> boot from ubuntu
<Kilos> then run sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Kilos> maybe needs to be sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<Langjan> It wont boot from cd
<Kilos> ok then you need to look in bios again
<Langjan> Whats boot override? It takes me to a black screen with somethin, maybe it will boot from there?
<Kilos> you dont see bios
<Langjan> Yes I do
<Kilos> tap f1 and delete button from power on
<Kilos> ok 
<Kilos> so in bios
<Kilos> look for boot options
<Langjan> Its the only thing I can get into
<Langjan> It gives only boot option 1: network card
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> UEFI: netwokr card
<Kilos> something in bios wrong then
<Langjan> currently disabled
<Langjan> It has fast boot and then launch csm, disabled
<Langjan> then boot option 1 uefi network card
<Langjan> then launch csm
<Kilos> somewhere win put something it bios
<Kilos> there must be a way to force bios
<Langjan> I have good hammers! 
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> we fix it
<Kilos> cant you get to bios default settings even
<Langjan> thks you make my day
<Langjan> Well thats where the trouble started, by restoring defaults
<Langjan> but yes, I can 
<Kilos> do it asgain then dont try reboot
<Kilos> we go through it all step by step
<thatgraemeguy> Langjan: enabling fastboot on my laptop disables booting anything other than internal HDD, try disabling fastboot if its disabled in bios
<Langjan> It says start pxe over ipv4
<Langjan> I will have to wait a while for bios to come back
<Kilos> ty thatgraemeguy 
<Langjan> then will try thatgraemeguy 's instruction
<Langjan> ok its back
<Kilos> i need more lappy experience
<Langjan> thatgraemeguy, disable fast boot, the try reboot? 
<thatgraemeguy> yes and then see if you have more boot options
<Langjan> launch csm is also disabled
<thatgraemeguy> is it a newish pc with that fancy uefi stuff?
<Langjan> its not too old, don't know about uefi?
<thatgraemeguy> mmm ok
<Langjan> no change after disabling fastbooot 
<thatgraemeguy> what make and model?
<Langjan> Asus X55A
<thatgraemeguy> ok let me reverse a bit, what are you trying?
<Langjan> We started trying to install ubuntu dual boot, windows partition did not show so we were trying to get somewhere where we could see the win 7 installation. I eventually landed in the bios where I tried to restore defaults, since then it only opens in bios 
<thatgraemeguy> so you have an existing windows 7 install that you want to keep?
<Langjan> thats right
<thatgraemeguy> and does it still boot or is it broken?
<Langjan> The machine came with win 8 but was downgraded to 7 
<Langjan> it does not boot, it opens in bios all the time
<thatgraemeguy> oh dear :-/
<Kilos> Langjan  go through bios settings one by one and say what you see
<thatgraemeguy> so if you turn it on it goes straight into the config for the bios? doesn't even try to boot and throw an error or anything like that?
<Langjan> nothing, staight into bios
<thatgraemeguy> did you make a note of changes you made in bios?
<Langjan> I did not find anything that seemed could help to change, so I tried  restore defaults
<thatgraemeguy> urgh
<thatgraemeguy> who did the windows 7 installation?
<Langjan> The guys who sold the machine, local com shop 
<thatgraemeguy> ouch
<thatgraemeguy> ok so either its now configured in uefi mode and windows is installed in bios mode, or vice versa
<Kilos> is it award bios
<thatgraemeguy> does your bios have a "CSM" setting and "Secure Boot" and if so what are their current values
<Langjan> launch csm is disabled
<Langjan> I have enabled it, shows nothing more
<thatgraemeguy> enable it and reboot
<thatgraemeguy> CSM is what lets a UEFI machine boot a normal BIOS/MBR setup
<thatgraemeguy> so if windows is in BIOS mode that ought to get it booting at least
<Langjan> Ok, it has opened upp a launch pxe oprom disabled, leave that as is?  
<thatgraemeguy> yes pxe is network booting you don't need that
<thatgraemeguy> I have the same laptop with the same issue. Have sent it to ASUS for diagnosis. The hard drive controller died. Need to replace the motherboard. It is 6 months out of warranty. Going to cost $400.
<thatgraemeguy> uh-oh
<thatgraemeguy> from http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2005969/asus-x55a-boots-bios.html
<Langjan> It goes back to bios and resets the csm to disabled 
<thatgraemeguy> the first screen you see in bios setup is usually a system info summary screen, does yours have that too?
<thatgraemeguy> where it says what cpu, mem, etc
<Langjan> yes
<thatgraemeguy> does it say anything about the hard disk model/size
<Langjan> no, only memory, processor, serial no, access level
<Langjan> gop version and ec version
<thatgraemeguy> mmmm it sounds like you may have a dead HDD or disk controller :-/
<thatgraemeguy> think you might need to contact asus tech support for assistance
<Langjan> could that have happened when I reset bios to defaults?
<thatgraemeguy> unlikely
<Langjan> Thats what I thought, OK let me try to get them
<thatgraemeguy> hardware death is seldom related to software changes
<superfly> Anyone here ever bought a Chromebook?
<Langjan> What puzzles me is that default setting gives no boot options
<Kilos> its something disabled somewhere
<Langjan> in default...
<Kilos> go through all the bios settings and tell here 1 by 1'
<Langjan> Ok just a sec, its in pxe again
<Langjan> OK advanced, internal pointing device enabled
<Langjan> wake on lid open enabled
<Langjan> power off energy saving enabled
<Langjan> asus usb charger battery mode disabled
<Langjan> intel virtualization technology disabled
<Langjan> sorry, enabled
<Kilos> does it charge via usb
<Kilos> not a power socket
<Langjan> no ower socket  
<Langjan> power
<Kilos> if power socket then leave those settings as is
<Kilos> go next one
<Langjan> sata mode selection  ahci
<Langjan> shows 2 serial ports, ata port 0 hard disc
<Langjan> serial ata port 2 atapi cd rom
<Langjan> graphics config 32M
<Langjan> usb config legacy usb support auto
<Langjan> xhca preboot mode auto
<Langjan> network stack disabled
<Langjan> booot config fast boot enabled
<Langjan> launch csm disabled
<Langjan> driver option priorities nothing shown
<Langjan> boot option riorities nothing shown
<Langjan> delete boot option nothing shown
<Langjan> security
<Langjan> no administrator passwords
<Langjan> I/O interface security  lan network interface unlock
<Langjan> wireless network interface unlock
<Langjan> hd audio interface unlock
<Langjan> sata odd interface unlock
<Langjan> Dont know if unlock means it is locked or unlocked!
<Langjan> usb interface unlock
<Langjan> external ports unlock
<Langjan> blua tooth unlock
<Langjan> cmos camera unlock
<Langjan> card reader unlock
<Langjan> then nly save and exit page left
<Langjan> only
<Langjan> restore defaults ((where the trouble started)
<Kilos> maybe enable network stack. i dont know if it sees drives and dvd as part of a network
<Langjan> boot override
<Kilos> slow down some
<Langjan> I have tried t enable it, then it opens a black sreen with some wording and reverts to bios after a while
<Kilos> boot option priorities should show something
<Langjan> nothing 
<Kilos> llok in security
<Kilos> look
<Langjan> only one left is launch efi shell from filesytem device, warning: not fund
<Kilos> whats in there
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> adm password status not installed
<Kilos> there was something in bios i had to change on ians lenovo to be able to install ubuntu as well
<Langjan> user password status not installed
<Kilos> ok leave without password thing
<Kilos> lets look more
<Kilos> open boot option priorities
<Kilos> should show drive and dvd
<Langjan> nothing there to open
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lemme look further
<Langjan> it only shows the drives in advanced
<Kilos> ah 
<Kilos> go there
<Kilos> youll fing drive and dvd in wrong place i think
<Kilos> find
<Kilos> but normally drive c is at the top
<Kilos> read at bottom of page to see how to move them
<Kilos> some are up down arrow and others page up page down
<Langjan> They cannot move or be selected, only mode selection ahci  or ide is live
<Kilos> what you see in there
<Kilos> c drive and dvd?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> if you tick on dvd does it light up
<Langjan> nope
<Kilos> hymm...
<Kilos> hmm... as well
<Kilos> read at the bottom
<Kilos> try tapping tab and see if anything happens
<Langjan> version 2.15.1226 copyright 2012 american megatrends
<Langjan> nothing
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> google the model and cant boot from c drive
<Kilos> or cant set boot priorities
<Langjan> nothing, this one's a bummer!
<Langjan> I keep on enabling fast boot and launch csm, but it keeps on resetting them to disabled
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> there must be another setting in one of the advanced things
<Kilos> Langjan  ?
<Kilos> no other advanced thing somewhere
<Langjan> Hi kilos, I folowed some google, removed the hard drive, restarted, checked ahci, replaced hard drivem, restrted, now i am getting something
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> Im in a current vs new bios page
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> maybe choose new
<Kilos> that current one was sick
<Langjan> choice is fs0  or fs1 
<Kilos> im asuming that stands for filesystem 0 and 1
<Kilos> i have no idea what to choose
<Kilos> go with 0 lets see
<Langjan> let me google
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Check tis out and tell me if I am on the right track: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?14024-BIOS-UPDATE!-how-to-do-it-Using-Easy-Flash
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> flashing bios should only be done if its the only way to get pc going again
<Kilos> it can lead to bricked motherboard
<Kilos> if you do it then make sure you dont fiddle with anything while its doing its work
<Langjan> That site does not accept my email address as being valid - idiots
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> anyway man
<Kilos> lets set a new bios page before you worry about flashing
<Langjan> ok what to do?
<Kilos> where are you now
<Langjan> fs0?
<Kilos> that fs0 or fs1
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> ya try fs0
<Langjan> ok then I have to enter 0.<DIR>
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> where you find this funny bios
<Langjan> Thats the flash utility
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> are you going to flash it
<Langjan> Never heard of flash, its just the first thing that came up after restart, must I go out?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> out
<Langjan> how?
<Kilos> it wipes bios
<Kilos> reboot
<Langjan> Its a blue page
<Kilos> dont save anything
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> you always must first download new bios before you fiddle with flash
<Langjan> ok so I bypass start easy flash
<Kilos> otherwise you gonna take months to get it fixed
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> Interna pointing device
<Kilos> whew
<Langjan> enabled
<Langjan> internal pd enabled
<Langjan> where do I go now?
<Kilos> whats a pd
<Kilos> is there a story there
<Langjan> pointing device
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> is that all you see
<Langjan> wake on lid open enabled
<Kilos> where is the rest of the bios
<Langjan> no, where do I need to go?
<Kilos> into bios
<Kilos> so we can see if it sees drive and dvd
<Langjan> Ok but where in bios,im in advanced
<Kilos> put ubuntu in as well
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> close that one then
<Langjan> its the same except flash added
<Kilos> esc i think
<Kilos> still no drive or dvd?
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> see it there is an advanced in the first page
<Kilos> somehwere i/o is disabled
<Kilos> nothing passing i/o bus
<Langjan> Ok I need to go have some lunch, can we take this up a bit later? 
<Kilos> yessir
<Langjan> thkas 
<Kilos> yw
<gremble> Are you guys still busy with the computer?
<Langjan> Sorry Kilos  lots of things happening here, but looks like we will not be able to edit that bios
<Langjan> Unless we can get the flash settings?
<Langjan> hi gremble , yes from bad to worse
<Kilos> oh my Langjan 
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> ok Langjan then first go to that link and download the bios upgrade or whatever its called
<Kilos> then follow those instructions carefully
<Kilos> there are also the flashrom guys in linux, but they very technical
<Langjan> Like a dog chasing a bus, now I have it I don't know what to do with it...
<Kilos> so use the built in flash tool if possible
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> or try pulling battery
<Kilos> and the small one inside somewhewre as well
<Langjan> Its a zip file, will the machine talk to usb via bios?
<Kilos> that sometimes gets past where the corrupt area is and starts off like new pc bios
<Langjan> Built -in flash tool? Where? I have been looking for a cmos battery, dont think this lappie has one...
<Kilos> the flashrom tool does its own thing
<Kilos> it must have one otherwise bios wouldnt remember
<Langjan> Where do I find it?
<Kilos> that flash thing you found and the link you gave
<Langjan> Kilos, it does not seem to pick up the file, it picks up some of the other files on my flashdrive...!? 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> try a stick with only the bios download on it
<Kilos> but if it sees the other files thats a good sign
<Kilos> im trying to remember when i did it with floppy
<Kilos> i think i downloaded a few bios flash files with new bios in before it eventuall say one
<Kilos> make sure you have the versions and everything correct
<Langjan> The websites are not at all clear about what  is for which. Very frustrating.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> Langjan  also look for a bios upgrade for you version
<Langjan> Hi Kilos , I have mailed Asus technical support, lets see what we get. Will keep you posted. Many thanks for all your time. 
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> you guys still...
<gremble> Project gutenburg apparently doesn't like scraping its website
<inetpro> gremble: scarping gutenburg website, why?
<inetpro> scraping*
<inetpro> you mean the Project Gutenberg site?
<gremble> I want the stories
<gremble> I want to make a bot that tweets the books :P
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> The Project Gutenberg website is for human users only
<gremble> Yup, I've noticed that
<gremble> I'm going to manually pull down one or two and then worry about getting more at a later stage
<gremble> My main concern is to turn it into valid and useful tweets
<inetpro> 49,000 free ebooks is quite a lot of reading
<gremble> Ya, A full book will probably take more than a year to tweet
<gremble> So automated pulling is not really that big of a deal
<inetpro> not sure how an automated bot would add value and be practicable
<gremble> I'll show you in a few weeks hopefully
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> oh you want to tweet the content?
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> bite sized bits of HG Wells :D
<inetpro> interesting idea
<gremble> or 20 000 leagues under the sea
<gremble> I am still deciding which
<inetpro> and who is supposed to read all those tweets?
<gremble> People dumb enough to follow the bot
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> yikes!
<gremble> That is not my problem
<gremble> I am just here to produce content
<gremble> Other people have to consume it
<gremble> :D
<inetpro> sounds like an interesting but crazy challenge :-)
<gremble> The most interesting part I think will be analysing the content and creating tweets in such a way that they aren't over 140 characters, but also do not cut in the middle of words and ideas
<gremble> So probably a little bit of semantic analysis
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> hello magespawn
<inetpro> oh and wb SubOracle
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<inetpro> and oom Kilos is sleepin?
<magespawn> certainly doing something else
<gremble> Tired from flashing BIOS ROM the entire day
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> ja, that can be exhausting work
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> aw gremble
<Kilos> you coulda helped langjan
<Kilos> he has to do that too
<Kilos> you the right guy to have around
<gremble> Kilos, I'm bad at trying to diagnose issues from others' descriptions :/
<Kilos> there is a package called flashrom
<gremble> I don't think the problem has to do with reflashing the bios
<Kilos> and an irc channel i think
<gremble> You only have to do that with firmware upgrades
<Kilos> they all far too clever for me
<Kilos> his is in bios i think
<Kilos> it dont see drives or dvdrom
<Kilos> bios got virus or just corrupt
<Kilos> only cure is bios upgrade or flashing
<Kilos> also wont allow him to enable things
<Kilos> anyway guys, bed time for me
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Kilos> that includes inetpro 
<gremble> Night Kilos 
<Langjan> Hi gremble 
<gremble> Hi and bye I guess haha
<magespawn> any capetonians in the house/
<superfly> of course
 * superfly prod magespawn
<magespawn> what is the average cost of living there superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: sjoe, that's a difficult question
<magespawn> hmm indeed
<superfly> magespawn: it depends on a lot of things... where you live for one
<superfly> how big your family
<magespawn> what would be a good salary?
<superfly> depends on what sector you're in
<superfly> and your experience
<magespawn> 2 kids 1 wife 3 dogs (jack russels)
<superfly> well, we manage to get by on my salary
<magespawn> IT Support/ Junior systems admin
<magespawn> only you work superfly?
<superfly> yes
<magespawn> salary for the jobs i am looking at are R18 000 to R28 000  per month
<superfly> but we are very careful about what money we spend, and even then it's actually a tight squeeze
<superfly> magespawn: will the mrs also be able to work?
<magespawn> yes when she comes down her range is R25 000 to R35 000
<superfly> cool, then I think you guys will manage
<superfly> magespawn: do you have Telegram?
<magespawn> nope but i assume i can just download it
<superfly> Yep.
 * magespawn goes to look
<superfly> magespawn: also, subscribe to to clug-work
<superfly> tdesktop.org
<magespawn> ty
<superfly> I'm also "superfly" on Telegram :-)
<magespawn> that makes it easy
<Cryterion> Telegram?
<Cryterion> hi guys
<magespawn> hi Cryterion 
<superfly> Cryterion: it's a cross-platform messaging app. Android, iOS, Windows, Mac, Linux
<gremble> It's very nice. 
<magespawn> got no space left on my phone though
<magespawn> i like cross platform, secure?
<superfly> yes
<magespawn> might just have to clear something off the phone
<superfly> magespawn: also on PC
<magespawn> so i see
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-15
<nlsthzn> Test from mx4 web app
<nlsthzn> OK I guess :p
<nlsthzn> bai
<Kilos> morning all
<Langjan> Oh my, not again! Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hahaha hi Langjan 
<Kilos> whats happening
<Langjan> Het jy lekker geslaap?
<Kilos> ja dankie
<Kilos> en jy?
<Langjan> Mooi. Ek ook dankie. Nothing much, Asus support says they will get back to me. Meanwhile I see you mentionng that gremble may be able to help?
<Kilos> he is clever so could figure out the flashrom tool in linux
<Kilos> was too involved for me
<Langjan> OK so perhaps when he comes online again? I tried to install K4Dirstat before the bios went dead but it kept freezing the machine after about 200 minutes - strange, it installed in mine in seconds.  
<Langjan> 20 minutes
<Kilos> find the cmos battery a take it out for an hour
<Kilos> and the main battery
<Langjan> I have tried to find the cmos battery, don't think that model has one
<Kilos> they all must have otherwise bios will foget everytime main battery is removed
<Langjan> Google says all laptops dont have cmos battery, they must have another source of power...
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> give me that model
<Langjan> anyway, I could not figure out how to open that case
<Kilos> asus something
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> X55A
<Kilos> ya thats massive work
<Kilos> look here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRjcZQ59SSY
<Langjan> Unless they have some jumper arrangement but I could not find anything, there does not seem to be much to goole about that model
<Kilos> Maaz  google Asus X551CA CMOS Battery Replacement
<Maaz> Kilos: "Asus X551CA CMOS Battery Replacement - iFixit" https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Asus+X551CA+CMOS+Battery+Replacement/24938 :: "Asus X551CA Repair - iFixit" https://www.ifixit.com/Device/Asus_X551CA :: "Asus X551- HDD, RAM, Keyboard, Battery, CMOS Battery, Cooing ..." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsQFt9c6E0Q :: "ASUS X551M Laptop Battery Removal - YouTube"
<Maaz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWB35_tNJMI :: "Laptop screen replacement / How to replace la…
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> Langjan  https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Asus+X551CA+CMOS+Battery+Replacement/24938
<Kilos> i have a horrible job trying to fix office 2010 in xp sigh
<Kilos> so dont fight if im slow to answer
<Langjan> Ok thks, but I dont know if I can get thro all that without breaking something else. Why hide a cmos battery like that? Its crazy. 
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Because, generally you wouldn't replace it
<gremble> Why are you trying to replace it?
<Kilos> so you can take it to a pc shop and spread the wealth
<Kilos> we want cmos to clear itself gremble 
<Langjan> OK thks, hi gremble , is there a way out for me though? 
<Langjan> No, Kilos  thinks it will solve my issue if I let the cmos die so bios will reset
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<nlsthzn> sup all?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<gremble> I don't know what you're trying to do Langjan. And hello :)
<Langjan> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hows you and family lad
<gremble> Hey nlsthzn. Haven't seen you in forever
<gremble> :P
<nlsthzn> still all good thanks
<nlsthzn> got a few days of so now I babysit :p
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Kilos, if my problem started when I reset the bios, will it not just reset again and back to square 1 if I disconnect cmos?
<Kilos> it goes back to factory settings normally
<Kilos> sometimes that restore default lies
<Kilos> as in how can there be no c drive to use
<Kilos> and not even let you choose boot priority to dvd
<Langjan> It will break my heart (if not anything else) if I go thro all that and it does not work...
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> maybe wait for asus to reply first then
<nlsthzn> what is the main problem?
<Kilos> cant choose what to boot from and now only boots as far as bios
<Kilos> like it doesnt accept c: as the drive even
<nlsthzn> what happened before this started?
<Kilos> ubuntyu cd couldnt see windows installed there
<nlsthzn> so windows was installed initially on the system
<Kilos> then defaults in bios killed  the bios from being able to set stuff
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and working too
<Langjan> it had win 8, then downgraded to 7
<Kilos> granny  wanted ubuntu alongside
<nlsthzn> ok so bios was reset to defaults yes?
<Langjan> correct
<nlsthzn> any of the defaults changed after that|
<nlsthzn> ?
<Langjan> I tried many options to try to get out 
<nlsthzn> out of the bios?
<Langjan> to try to get it to boot, yes
<nlsthzn> ah ok
<nlsthzn> does the hard drive show in bios?
<Langjan> yes but not in boot, only in advenced
<nlsthzn> make model of pc so I can try and find bios info / screen shots of it ?
<Langjan> Asus X55A
<nlsthzn> thx
<nlsthzn> eufi enabled or disabled under boot?
<nlsthzn> Langjan, ^^
<Langjan> yes nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> also, did you try the option that says "add new boot option"?
<nlsthzn> yes, enabled or disabled or did you try both?
<Langjan> let me check
<nlsthzn> on a laptop typically restore to defaults should work perfectly and everything in BIOS should be optimal for the lappy
<Langjan> where is eufi?
<nlsthzn> under boot in bios, first option in the screen shots I have
<nlsthzn> then again the bios might differ
<nlsthzn> :/
<Langjan> nothing there about eufi
<nlsthzn> I am looking at manual http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/X55A/E_eManual_X55A_VER7748.pdf
<nlsthzn> section A4
<Langjan> there is noeufi, only fast boot enabled and launch csm ddisabled
<Langjan> There is also no add new boot option
<Langjan> nlsthzn,  do you think I should try to remove cmos battery? 
<nlsthzn> Langjan, can't say
<nlsthzn> shouldn't be needed imo
<nlsthzn> sorry baby being difficult
<nlsthzn> will be back later
<Langjan> sorry to bother
<Langjan> fine, thks
<nlsthzn> Langjan, did you try and install ubuntu or not yet?
<Langjan> Hi nlsthzn , I tried but it did not see win7 and I did not want to delete it so started to see why, which ended with bios reset
<Langjan> Baby ok? 
<Langjan> I have downloaded bios file from Asus, should I not just use Easy Flash?
<Langjan> you there Kilos ?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> if the easy flash sees the file then i would do it
<Langjan> do you think so, you were so nervous about it that you have contaminated me
<Kilos> lol normally built in tools like that work ok
<Langjan> ok let me try, the manual seems to imply its straightforwrd
<Kilos> good
<Langjan> does not seem to see the right file
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i had one pc here that upgraded bios online
<nlsthzn> baby sleeping (for now)...
<Langjan> good
<nlsthzn> so it seems there is a bios reason for not wanting to boot
<nlsthzn> not a botched installation or anything
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> correct
<Langjan> I have downloaded the flash bios file, but flash utility does not seem to see it, it only says "program files" so I am nervous to "enter" 
<nlsthzn> but the hdd not showing under the boot options menu in bios?
<Kilos> http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Other-DRIVERS-TOOLS/Asus/ASUS-X55C-BIOS-Flash-Utility-2410-for-Windows-7-x64.shtml
<Langjan> no
<Langjan> Kilos,  thats the 64 bit versin, is it ok?
<nlsthzn> and you have used F9 and then F10?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> yes
<nlsthzn> don't use a flash utility for windows... it seems this bios has built in flash utility
<nlsthzn> just need the right firmware to use easy flash
<Langjan> f9, then f10 the same way?
<nlsthzn> in advanced in bios there should be option for Easy Flash
<nlsthzn> but again this shouldn't be needed.
<nlsthzn> there is most probably just one setting wrong somewhere and it is causing this headache
<nlsthzn> but the manual I have is not the same as the bios on the laptop for somereason
<nlsthzn> which makes it difficult
<Langjan> reset deleted most of the options that we need
<Langjan> yes I do have the flash option in advanced
<nlsthzn> reset won't change the option that are available
<nlsthzn> it simply puts the options to pre-configured settings
<Langjan> no, I have tried that
<Langjan> correct
<nlsthzn> well if you want to you can find the correct and latest firmware from the asus website and try and flash iy
<nlsthzn> *it
<nlsthzn> but must make sure it is the correct version or it could brick the laptop
<nlsthzn> and even then it won't magically set the correct parameters to make the hard drive available to boot from
<Langjan> By firmware you mean bios file? 
<nlsthzn> yes
<Langjan> there are 7 versions, which to select
<nlsthzn> link please
<Langjan> just a sec pse
<Langjan> Sorry for delay, http://www.asus.com/support/Download/3/117/0/5/NUYyeZFtCN8qAIo4/29/  and I downloaded the first one
<Langjan> version 417
<Kilos> ty for helping nlsthzn 
<Langjan> and you Kilos 
<Kilos> nono he knows much more
<Langjan> Kilos,  its a zip file, do I have to do something to it before trying to use it? 
<Langjan> unzip?
<Kilos> unzip and leave them both there
<Kilos> the zip and the unzip
<Kilos> by rights it should see the zip file but who knows
<Langjan> Unzipped its 6MB, from 2,5
<Kilos> leave both on stick
<Kilos> it will hopefully find wwhat it wants
<Langjan> now it sees it
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> just need nlsthzn to confirm whether ist the right version
<Langjan> or you
<Kilos> all i can say is if it sees it must be the right one
<Kilos> bios is very fussy
<Langjan> there are 9 versions, this one is "improve memory margin" but nlsthzn  indicated it could brick the lappie if its not right
<Kilos> lets hear what he says
<Langjan> its X55AAS417
<Langjan> has it warmed up by you?
<Kilos> yes a lot better ty
<Kilos> we at 7°c at night now
<Langjan> good, was 15 this morn sunrise
<Langjan> ok 7 is better than 0
<Kilos> just hope no more cold fronts coming
<nlsthzn> 417 is the latest version
<Langjan> ok thks nlsthzn  should I go for it? 
<nlsthzn> but are we sure it is the right one for this model laptop?
<nlsthzn> X55A so it seems to be the right one
<Langjan> well I searched win 7 32 bit and X55A, dont know if there are others among the 9 found that are more corrrect? 
<Langjan> they seem to be for different specific aspects or needs
<nlsthzn> no that is just what was added on this specific one
<nlsthzn> all the other fixes are also in the last one
<Langjan> ok so do I have the go-ahead? 
 * nlsthzn takes no responsibility for this
<Langjan> ok, but I see the old bios was version 417
<nlsthzn> and I still can't say it will fix anythign
<nlsthzn> ah then you are already on the latest
<nlsthzn> so much easier having the machine infront of me :/
<Langjan> yes, just a coorrupted latest, so it seems 
<Kilos> try it
<Kilos> you killing me here
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> suspense
<Langjan> prayer is best
<Kilos> the flashrom guys rewrite bios manually
<Langjan> but how do you rewrite into a dead system?
<Kilos> they unbrick many
<Kilos> i have no idea how
<Langjan> It says build date is too old
<Langjan> kihcuisyg
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i mailed you the last flashrom mail i got
<Langjan> So Asus says latest version, asus says too old
<Kilos> they have a channel at #flashrom
<Langjan> thks received but what do I do with it? 
<Kilos> thats just to see who they are and what they do
<Kilos> other mails have all the heavy stuff in
<Langjan> ok thks
<Langjan> so wait for asus support I suppose
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> looks like
<spinza> what is wrong with the asus?
<Langjan> wifey callas for lunch, baie dankie Kilos  en nlsthzn ons gesels weer, will keep you  in the loop
<Langjan> bios set to default deleted all boot options 
<Langjan> spinza, 
<Kilos> anytime
<Langjan> sorry I have to go for a while, let me know if you have any suggestions
<Kilos> np
<spinza> looks like bios update
 * spinza is running ubuntu/wind10 dual on asus
<Kilos> spinza  his one didnt see win from the ubuntu cd
<Kilos> showed whole drive as unallocated
<spinza> ok my asus has a wierd little os on it also.  fastboot or something also
<Kilos> ya he has looked there too, tried disabling 
<Kilos> no change
<Kilos> bios reset messed up everything
<spinza> oh my, i installed ubuntu a while back but haven't had any issues on the asus
<Kilos> maybe see if you can give him some ideas when he gets back please
<spinza> but my asus is also older 
<spinza> https://www.asus.com/Notebooks/UL20FT/
<spinza> this looks like his: https://www.asus.com/Notebooks/X55A/
<Kilos> i have no idea why bios reset messed up everything
<Kilos> maybe a bug in it
<spinza> they have bios update utility also
<Kilos> thats where we are battling
<Kilos> says the latest update is too old
<spinza> oh...
<spinza> that's strange
<Kilos> thats why i think there is a bug in the bios
<Kilos> and flashing is the only cure
<spinza> does he have a windows partition
<spinza> i think you flash by putting the file in the root on windows
<spinza> or on usb
<Langjan> hi spinza , I cannot boot soo have nowhere to go except bios
<Langjan> ans start easy flash option
<Langjan> and
<Kilos> Langjan  pull the batteries
<Kilos> carefully
<Kilos> lets hope it goes back past the corrution
<Langjan> you mean the cmos?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> and main and charger
<Langjan> OK will do that if asus support does not have a better idea
<Langjan> yes, main and charger are automatic
<Kilos> frustrating to sukkel like that
<Langjan> Very
<Kilos> them support peeps will only answer on monday
<Langjan> I think it was messed up by the dealer who changed it from win 8 to 7
<Kilos> maybe
<Langjan> they messed up many other things also
<Kilos> you can get virus in bios as well
<Langjan> ok I suppose thats possible
<Kilos> did you ask in #flashrom
<Langjan> more likely the dealer
<Langjan> no whats that?
<Kilos> its a channel on irc where linux peeps sort bios probs
<Langjan> the tech guys?
<Kilos> flashrom is a package in ubuntu
<Langjan> hi-tech?
<Kilos> very
<Langjan> eina
<Kilos> when i went there i said im not a tech but need to fix a pc
<Langjan> how do I get there, via the link?
<Kilos> and one guy helped me like helping a noob
<Kilos>   /j #flashrom
<Langjan> ok im there
<Kilos> no spaces first
<Kilos> but they all over the world
<Kilos> so you have to wait for someone to wake up lol
<Kilos> just say what youve tried and whats happening there now
<Langjan> I see you there also
<Kilos> bad sick bios
<Kilos> yes i went now now too
<Langjan> siesta time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> explain what it isnt doing
<Kilos> and what the flash thing says with what version flash filke
<Langjan> Ok, will never set bios default again
<Kilos> so when someone arrives they dont have to then only start asking questions
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its normally safe
<Kilos> last i was on that channel there were only 30 peeps so its growing
<Kilos> i go lie down for a while
<Langjan> ok me also
 * Symmetria sighs
<Symmetria> my box with the longest uptime goes down in less than 24 hours
<Symmetria> and will never come back again
<Symmetria> (lol, I think even if they TRIED to boot it, once its turned off, I seriously doubt it will ever start up again)
<gremble> Why is it going off and why won't it come back on?
<Symmetria> heh gremble the host is shutting down that rack
<Symmetria> and it wont come back because its been on so long that hardware typically doesnt come back once it cools down after that
<Symmetria> lol, it will be dry jointed as hell
<Symmetria> aalston@irc ~ $ uptime
<Symmetria>  2:22PM  up 2543 days,  4:41, 3 users, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Symmetria> :P its been up just under 7 years
<gremble> That is quite the uptime
<gremble> It has practically no load average though. Is that because it was dead, but spinning?
<Symmetria> gremble heh no thats because irc servers dont need much cpu power or anything else
<gremble> AH
<Symmetria> aalston@irc ~ $ netstat -na |grep -c ESTABLISHED
<Symmetria> 571
<Symmetria> heh box is very much alive and working
<gremble> If I could make another me, I will use that technology to make many of me and do EE and SysAdmin too. Such interesting fields
<Symmetria> back in a while
<spinza> Langjan, what about loading a usb stick with the rom flash?
<Langjan> Hi spinza , ok what rom flash are you referring to? 
<Langjan> If you mean the bios file from Asus, I did that. The reply was that the file build date was too old - it was the latest file from Asus, the same one that the machine came with, version 417
<spinza> what does it do when you turn it on?
<Langjan> You mean the laptop?
<spinza> yes
<Langjan> It opens up on bios
<Langjan> Aptio setup utility 
<spinza> secure boot issues?
<Langjan> don't really know what that means, but the machine has no boot options, therefore it cannot boot, not even on live CD
<spinza> have you disabled secure boot in bios?
<Langjan> there is no such option
<spinza> ok that's all i've head of. 
<spinza> this might be relevant: http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2005969/asus-x55a-boots-bios.html
<Langjan> OK you made me have a look, there is now an add boot option 
<Langjan> Thks, I have been to that site, not sure if its the same problem, hope not. 
<Langjan> But something has happened here, I now have an add boot option open...
<spinza> lol yay
<Langjan> it gives me, in "select file system" [PCI(14 0) \USB (2,0) \...] 
<Langjan> Or add boot option window to type into
<Langjan> Kilos, or spinza you there?
<Langjan> Kilos, spinza, something must have happened when I ran the flash setup, I now have add boot options and others, eg. secure boot options etc 
<Langjan> Just help me from here please, so I dont break something again
<gremble> From here, I think, you want to either select your boot devices (if you are able to) or add devices to your boot options otherwise.
<gremble> Langjan: ^^
<Langjan> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hello Langjan :)
<Langjan> do I begin in security or boot?
<gremble> Boot. You want to select a boot option (Your HDD most probably)
<Langjan> Seems I must add boot devices
<Langjan> ok in boot I have fast boot enabled, launch csm disabled
<Langjan> then boot option priorities
<gremble> Alright. Do you have any boot devices?
<Langjan> no, only boot option #1 then add new boot option
<Langjan> specify name a to z characters
<Langjan> you mean boot devices in advanced? 
<gremble> Sec. Reading the manual
<Langjan> there is hard disc
<gremble> Ah
<gremble> yes
<gremble> Try that
<Langjan> what to do?
<Langjan> type hard disk in new device?
<gremble> No, it should have a hardware probe and know the name or UUID of the harddrive
<Langjan> theres a small blue window with typing prompt that says "Add booot option"
<gremble> Hmm alright. 
<gremble> You have the X55A, right? Not the X55U?
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> X55A
<gremble> Ok, I have the UEFI screen infront of me. Let me have a quick read
<Langjan> thks
<gremble> On the boot menu, you should have a heading: Boot Configuration. Underneath that there is Fast Boot [Enabled] and Launch CSM [Disabled] then Heading: Driver Option Priorities then Heading: Boot Option Priorities then Add New Boot Option, Delete New Boot Option. Correct?
<Langjan> yes
<gremble> Ok, now you should disable fast boot and secure boot, and enable CSM. Then you save and exit and enter the bios again (if you have not done so already). If you move the cursor over one of the Boot Option links (the blue ones under the heading) and press enter, a pop-up should appear with Options to choose from. Tell me if your HDD is on that list then
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> it disables csm when it opens again, will try once more
<Kilos> sorry Langjan 
<Langjan> and pxe oprom? is disabled
<Kilos> was fetching sheep and pumping water
<Kilos> lemme read log
<Langjan> gremble, it keeps on disabling csm
<Langjan> and with fast boot disabled, it seems to have lost the "add boot device" option
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> So now you have Heading: Boot Configuration with Launch CSM [Disabled] and underneat that, indented, Launch PXE OpROM [Disabled] Heading: Driver Option Priorities Heading: Boot Option Priorities: Boot Option #1 [SOME-BOOT-OPTION] and then three links CD/DVD ROM Drive BBS Priorities, Network Device BBS Priorities, Delete Boot Option?
<Langjan> Kilos,  the flash must have activated something, I now have some options 
<gremble> Right?
<Kilos> im sure old bios was corrupt
<Langjan> no gremble 
<gremble> So it does not change the way your Boot menu looks after enabling CSM and pressing F10
<gremble> ?
<Langjan> I have boot config, fast boot disabled, launch csm disabled, driver option priorities, boot option prioroties, delete boot option 
<Kilos> what is csm
<gremble> Uefi compatibility support module
<Kilos> ok ty
<gremble> It is similar to Legacy BIOS mode
<Langjan> it disables csm when I restart
<Kilos> ok
<gremble> Even though you save and exit? Ie, restarting by pressing F10?
<Kilos> can you see thdvdrom
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> t gremble 
<Langjan> noo to Kilos 
<Kilos> oh my
<gremble> ALright, what is the boot right of Boot Option #1 in Boot Option Priorities?
<Kilos> put the ubuntu cd in and see if it sees it then
<Langjan> difficult with two sets of q
<Kilos> sorry gremble go on
<gremble> It should be something like [Windows Boot Manager] if everything is fine
<Langjan> there are no boot option priorities with fast boot disabled
<gremble> So both fast boot and CSM is disabled?
<Langjan> only the heading
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> Kilos, ubuntuu cd is in, does not see it
<Kilos> oi
<gremble> Langjan. In your Security menu, is Secure Boot Control enabled?
<Langjan> yes
<gremble> Disable it (I just want to see if we can stop the recurring disabling of CSM, I am not sure why that is happening)
<Langjan> ok
<gremble> The idea is to get into a legacy mode, so that we can try and recover the boot settings
<Langjan> done and checked
<squish102> what is the best torrent app to install without having a gui, but need a web interface
<gremble> Ok, go and enable CSM again after which you Press f10. After it shut down, (the internet suggests) a hard shutdown, so you don't let it restart. You press and hold the power button until it stops
<Langjan> secure boot disabled
<gremble> After it has powered down completely, turn it back on and press F9 and hopefully the recovery menu appears
<Langjan> it says "load optimized defaults?" 
<gremble> I'm reading from www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-1854127/solve-problem-aptio-setup-utility.html
<gremble> Yes, try that
<gremble> See what happens
<Langjan> it has enabled fast boot and disabled csm
<Langjan> and has lost the add noot device option
<Langjan> boot device
<Langjan> secure boot control has also been enabled again
<Langjan> try again?
<gremble> This is really strange
<gremble> This sounds like you may have to take it to a tech
<Langjan> i have win boot manager
<Langjan> yay
<gremble> Alright. Now see if it boots with it
<Langjan> it says choose an operating systemlaunch starup repair? recommended
<gremble> Do that
<gremble> The recommended one
<Langjan> loading files
<Langjan> success!
<Langjan> repair is checking, attempting repairs 
<gremble> This is the kind of thing that annoys me about computers. Spent like a day to repair a simple thing such as this in order for your computer to not be an oversized paperweight, simply because the current BIOS/UEFI environment went to complete and utter shit
<Langjan> lo
<Langjan> l
<Langjan> and can they be time-consuming
<gremble> Almost makes all the more sense to get a chromebook with a terminal to just SSH into a VPS somewhere, where someone else worries about the hardware
<Langjan> ive been at it 2 days
<gremble> Is it booting up now?
<gremble> Or still checking?
<Kilos> this one was really bad
<Langjan> its still attempting repairs
<gremble> Alright.
<Langjan> still running, I will report as soon as something happens, many thks thus far gremble  and Kilos  and the others
<Kilos> good luck oom
<gremble> Alright. I'll probably be around most of the evening. 
<Langjan> thks sonny
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> thks gremble 
<gremble> np Langjan 
<Kilos> shame gremble this lappy is for an old granny to use ubuntu on and still have her 7
<Kilos> 82 i think
<Langjan> 88
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> My grandfather is 85. Luckily I don't have to show him how a computer works
<gremble> :P
<Langjan> she battled to connect with her vodacom dongle, then I put it in my 14.05 lappie, picked it up and connected in seconds, then reinstalled in win 7, took about 300 mins to do installation.
<gremble> Even though he is brilliant with Chess and Mathematics, technology is not his strong suit
<Kilos> whew
<Langjan> well youre fortunate to just still have him around
<gremble> Ubuntu plays very nice with the dongles. It is because network manager has excellent ppp support
<Kilos> yeah
<gremble> I am 
<gremble> Closest thing that I have to a father :P
<Langjan> great, and he is happy to be with you I am sure
<Langjan> Have you lost your dad?
<gremble> Yup. Passed away when I as 12
<gremble> 20 June 2003
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> thats sad
<Langjan> so sorry, liife is hard
<gremble> Life only gets hard when the bathroom tap decides to break at 23:00 and I am the only one that can fix it
<gremble> ;'D
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> It has restarted in startup repair, was unable to start normallly
<Kilos> asi!
<Langjan> going thro the same proces again
<gremble> Mmm
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Kilos,  the cd was in, I took it out for now
<squish102> what is the best torrent app to install without having a gui, but need a web interface?
<Kilos> ok
<gremble> squish102: If I recall correctly, rtorrent is quite nice
<gremble> But I think transmission also has a gui-free interface
<squish102> i had rtorrent/rutorrent setup, but quite a mission to get working
<gremble> It is 
<Langjan> I have a repir log
<gremble> What is a web interface though?
<Langjan> repair
<gremble> Does it say where it went wrong, Langjan ?
<squish102> need to remotely upload .torrents and control it
<gremble> Then I suspect rtorrent would be your best bet
<gremble> From what I recall, this is the application for which it was made
<gremble> I don't have much experience torrenting though
<Langjan> root cause unspecified changes to system configuration
<gremble> It is a good thing that microsoft is not vague about their error reports
<Langjan> I must chose a recovery tool from startup repair, system restore, system image recovery, win memory diagnostic and command prompt
<Langjan> then restart, which do I choose?
<Langjan> option 1 is probably exhausted
<gremble> System restore will require that you have a recent restore point, and is your best bet of you do. System image recovery will require you have a image to recover from the last two won't mean much, since I don't think that it is a memory issue and I don't know if anyone present is advanced enough to guide your through a manual recovery using the command prompt
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> I don't know whether it would help, but my next step would be to use a win7 cd to try and recover from that
<gremble> if not, reinstall and start from scratch
<Langjan> I deleted some system restore point that flled the hard drive a few days ago, eish
<Kilos> are we still in bios
<gremble> No Kilos, we are in the windows boot manager
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> not in bios any more
<Kilos> i go eat
<gremble> So there are no more restore points Langjan?
<Kilos> wbb
<Langjan> shal I try reboot on ubuntu?
<Langjan> dont think so
<gremble> Unless you want to scratch the windows partition, I don't think that will help
<gremble> Since it sounds like there is something iffy with your boot parition
<Langjan> so try restore and hope for the best, may be theres a new automatically generated restore
<gremble> Try it and see
<Langjan> ?
<Langjan> no restore points
<gremble> win7 cd I think
<Langjan> Will ry to find one
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> thanks for the help gremble 
<Kilos> thats an evil lappy that
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro kul
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> back again Kilos 
<Kilos> wb Langjan 
<Kilos> whats happening
<Langjan> I think we have made progress
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> bios now gives boot optins
<Kilos> you got a 7 dvd
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> oh ya i was watching
<inetpro> wow! 
<inetpro> gremble: thanks for helping oom Langjan
<Kilos> bad stuff wrong in the bios
<Langjan> but it looks like a boot problem  - perhaps a bios setting?
<Langjan> yes, many thks gremble 
<Kilos> i would try get a 7 cd and set it to boot from dvd
<Kilos> 7 has some recovery options from dvd
<inetpro> surely win7 does not control the bios boot options?
<Langjan> ok O dont seem able to change priority which is set for hard drive then dvd
<Kilos> nope i think it was a bug in bios inetpro 
<Kilos> normally resting bios to defaults doesnt give probs after
<Kilos> reseting
<Kilos> Langjan  
<Kilos> have you goit an xp cd
<Kilos> got
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> you can normally use that to fixmbr and fixboot
<inetpro> well it looks like the OS was also broken by deleting critical files 
<Kilos> but to get lappy to boot from cd has to be set frist
<Langjan> ok I have changed boot priority to cd first
<Kilos> ya die ou mense maak skoon as hulle spasie nodig het
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> then we go though it step by step
<Langjan> so you think I must boot from xp? What about boot repair from ubuntu?
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: no 
<Kilos> inetpro  no what
<inetpro> it's not a mbr issue
<Langjan> ok so do I boot from xp?
<Kilos> yes man he doesnt need to fixmbr as well
<Kilos> but fixboot might
<inetpro> Langjan: why do you want to go back to XP?
<Kilos> to fix the 7 boot sector
<Langjan> no, Kilos  asked if I have xp cd
<Kilos> hed doesnt have a 7 dvd
<inetpro> won't help
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> it is not a boot sector issue
<Kilos> then ubuntu and bootrepair is the only way till he gets a 7 dvd
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ok you help the poor man
<inetpro> yes you'll have to repair win 7 with a win 7 cd
<inetpro> or dvd
<inetpro> Langjan: did you do the shrinking of the drive?
<Langjan> not that I know of, did I Kilos ? 
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> didnt get that far
<gremble> Laptop still not booting properly Langjan?
<Langjan> not on win 7, havent tried cd
<Langjan> dvd
<inetpro> try booting from Ubuntu dvd
<Langjan> ok booting on ubuntu 14.04
<Langjan> beautiful!
<Kilos> hehe so tempting to say use the whole drive
<Langjan> aye
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> is there a config that will look like windows available on 14.04?
<Kilos> open gparted and see if it sees that 7 partition
<Langjan> still loading
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> can I configure 14.04 to look similar to win 7?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i dunno
<Langjan> otherwise I must just train the old girl, she is gatvol for win anyway
<Langjan> she saw me connect her dongle
<Langjan> like magic
<Kilos> isnt kde closer to win thatn other stuffs
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> Mint might be even closer
<Kilos> Langjan  i find it easier to convert peeps to what i use then you have the advantage of being familiar with it at least
<Kilos> but you too stubborn to use kde
<Langjan> its asking if this is is a gpt partition table 
 * Kilos hides
<Langjan> hardegat is die woord
<Kilos> did we try yes last time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we tried no i think
<Langjan> does not see the partition
<inetpro> KDE vs. Windows 7 http://www.datamation.com/open-source/kde-vs.-windows-7-1.html
<gremble> if you want to dualboot, it is MBR (windows uses it as far as I recall)
<Langjan> shows the full drive unallocated
<Kilos> eish back again
<Langjan> yip
<Kilos> tyupe in dash
<Kilos> disk utility
<Kilos> i think it has a repair thing in it as well
<Kilos> filesystem repair or something
<Langjan> disk usage analyzer?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> is that all you see
<Kilos> do you have a 12.04 cd
<Langjan> also startup sdisk creator
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> maybe disk utility only comes after upgrading
<Langjan> and disks shows hd and 981 MB loop device
<Kilos> 12.04 has it in the cd i think
<Kilos> tick on hd
<Kilos> does it give info on the right
<Langjan> it gives 3 partitions
<Kilos> i think utility changed to disks yes
<Kilos> there you go
<Kilos> we getting there
<Kilos> name them
<Langjan> 1 is 105MB, 2 is ntfs, 3 is 1.4 MB free space
<Kilos> one will be 100mB
<Kilos> ok 105 thats where 7 stores it info
<Kilos> the ntfs will be the big drive
<Kilos> i dont remember id disks has a resize option
<Kilos> if
<Langjan> the 100MB is hpfs/ntfs and ntfs not mounted
<Kilos> yes thats 7 boot info i think
<inetpro> the easiest would be to simply install Ubuntu and forget about all your windows problems, but
<inetpro> if you want to fix your windows problems you might want to look at The Windows 7 Boot Process (sbsl) http://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/11341.the-windows-7-boot-process-sbsl.aspx
<Kilos> look at 2
<Langjan> let me speak to granny about the options and convince her to go for Linux 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> must easier to erase and use whole drive
<inetpro> good luck with your troubleshooting
<Langjan> thks inetpro 
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Langjan> tks all, will report back next exciting chapter, don't miss it!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go well sir
<Langjan> you also Kilos  thks
<Langjan> en baie dankie vir al jou tyd en geduld
<Kilos> 7 can be fixed but only with dvd
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Langjan> Question please kil
<Langjan> kil
<Langjan> kilos
<Langjan> inetpro, question please
<inetpro> ?
<Langjan> If win 7 takes up about 50GB in a 320GB drive, where is it likely to be - neat the start, end, or somewhere in the middle?  
<inetpro> hmm... does it matter?
<Langjan> I/m hoping that if I partition away from it, I may be able to access some of the data via Ubuntu
<inetpro> ai!
<gremble> I think he is trying to preserve his windows partition? However, if you rewrite the partition table, the win partition is gone and that data is lost unless you get some pretty advanced data recovery assistence
<Langjan> OK thks, not serious, I have backed up what is needed, except perhaps browser settings
<inetpro> Langjan: if you want to keep the partition then I would recommend shrinking it
<Langjan> ok, makes sense
<inetpro> gparted can do it
<Langjan> worth a try
<inetpro> there's even a gparted live cd 
<inetpro> http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<Langjan> ok many thanks, looks handy. Have a good evening
<inetpro> try that, it should show the ntfs partition
<inetpro> I think the Ubuntu live cd may not have all the necesary file system info built in
<inetpro> also see: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<inetpro> oh and maybe take note of http://superuser.com/questions/821131/is-it-safe-to-resize-windows-partition-with-gparted
<inetpro> superfly: are you at debconf15 this week?
<inetpro> oom Langjan, are you getting there?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> gremble: a hot cup of coffee? ^^
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<gremble> I just got back with tea and milktart
<gremble> :D
<gremble> Going to SFD in Gauteng inetpro?
<inetpro> so far yes
<inetpro> but time is running way too fast for me
<gremble> How so?
<inetpro> I take things one day at a time
<inetpro> wish we could have organised Ubuntu banners and stuff by now
<gremble> That would've been cool
<inetpro> I guess there's still time to get stuff but we'll have to start working on it
<gremble> Yup. Luckily it is something that should it be done now, it'll be done for at least next year and the year after that as well
<inetpro> we just need to keep talking about it, maybe someone knows somebody who can help us to get stuff
<gremble> Can't you go ask the main ubuntu-people?
<inetpro> having said that, I'm sure superfly is actually the exact right guy to talk to right now
<inetpro> surely we have a few guys from cape town at debconf15 in germany right now
<inetpro> and official Ubuntu guys should be there as well
<gremble> Can we also get merch and stuff from ubuntu/FSF? :o
<inetpro> would you buy it?
<gremble> I would. I am broke as f, but I would none the less haha
<inetpro> maybe we should print some stickers?
<inetpro> http://www.fsf.org/resources/stickers
<inetpro> oh gremble, did you enjoy the milktart?
<gremble> I've had better. It was a picknpay one.
<gremble> But it hit the spot
 * inetpro getting all hungry again :-)
<gremble> Make some milkfood
<superfly> tumbleweed and a few others are at DebConf15, yes.
<inetpro> superfly: can't you talk to somebody for us please? :-)
<superfly> sorry, about what? banners and things?
<superfly> I'm not at DebConf15
<inetpro> banners, cd's, or any other handouts
<inetpro> I mean you are our Team Contact after all ;-)
<inetpro> I was thinking, with our postal services these things will never arrive in time for our FSD in September 
<gremble> Is anyone here good with electronics? I can ask the CompSci department if we can have their freedom toaster
<gremble> But it is broken
<inetpro> gremble: what is wrong with it?
<gremble> I have no idea
<gremble> It ran out of work
<inetpro> gremble: sounds like a nice collectable item, if only you could get it to work again
<gremble> If only we could get it
<gremble> I remember that we tried to get it in 2013 and they were rather reluctant
<gremble> I will give them a whistle monday
<gremble> Would it be inappropriate to tell them that I am affiliated with this LoCo (just to give my request some more credibility)?
<inetpro> I'm sure that'll raise your scores for sure :-)
<inetpro> you planning on displaying it at the SFD event?
<gremble> Ya, if we can get it, and it's an easy fix, I can bring it along for sure
<inetpro> sounds like a cool idea
<superfly> gremble: say that you're part of the South African Ubuntu Team
<superfly> inetpro: I have no more clout than you, I'm afraid
<inetpro> ai!
<gremble> Then I will
 * inetpro wonders what processes maia followed 
<inetpro> superfly: are you subsribed to the loco-contacts mailing list?
<inetpro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts
<gremble> It seems like that is the kind of stuff we have to get ourselves
<inetpro> see for instance: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2012-April/005806.html
<inetpro> I know things have changed since then but I think the loco-contacts mailing list is probably the first point to ask
<superfly> inetpro: I am
<superfly> I'll keep an eye out for the mail
<inetpro> and I know there's always been the general rule "...only a Loco team administrator can request.."
<tumbleweed> indeed. o/ superfly
<kulelu88> superfly: do you have a dockerfile for scipy/python data-stack?
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-16
<kulelu88> hey gremble 
<kulelu88> still awake buddy?
<gremble> Up
<gremble> Yup*
<gremble> Watching Penny Dreadful and working through a haskell book
<kulelu88> I'm trying to get scipy installed via docker. no luck sadly
<gremble> How so? 
<kulelu88> the build is failing for some reason
<gremble> Have you tried using anaconda instead?
<kulelu88> I've got docker into my workflow now. I am a bit worried about standards in docker though
<kulelu88> its like hit and miss
<gremble> How so?
<gremble> I have never worked with docker
<kulelu88> well, you can either install it via the registry or on your own, but the registry creates a lot of bloat
<kulelu88> docker will be easy for you gremble . your aptitude is high
<gremble> I don't completely understand the docker usecase. If you are going to virtualise, why not just get a 'smaller' VPS?
<kulelu88> docker is more a tool for development
<kulelu88> containerizing your dev environment means that from dev to testing to production will be the same
<kulelu88> so no hidden surprises when moving from dev to production servers
<gremble> Ah okay, that makes sense
<kulelu88> but getting the installs right is quite the clusterfuck
<gremble> Haha. So no surprises unless you include the actual installation
<kulelu88> the dockerfile is basically a bash script
<kulelu88> but shit doesn't always work. I struggled with node install too
<gremble> Haha. Write a better specification
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> take a look : https://pastee.org/uxzc7
<gremble> Now where is it failing?
<gremble> It looks simple enough
<gremble> Although ipython[notebook] doesn't look like a valid name to me
<kulelu88> it is a command to specify installing ipython with the notebook
<gremble> You're also probably going to want doesn't it come with the notebook anyway?
<kulelu88> nope
<gremble> Oh
<kulelu88> that command tells it to include notebook
<gremble> You're also going to want to get scikit-learn I think?
<kulelu88> I saw that. leme research it
<gremble> It is for data mining and data analysis. The machine learning library
<kulelu88> can you provide an explanation for its use? gremble 
<gremble> nope. I've just seen it's requirement in some machine learning contexts. Haven't worked with it yet
<kulelu88> Possibly useful for the future, installing it
<gremble> I'm going to hit the sack. See you around kulelu88 
<kulelu88> peace gremble 
<Kilos> morning all
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi there Trixar_za all good?
<Trixar_za> Yeah, working on something again :P
<Trixar_za> How about you?
<Kilos> im good ty
<Kilos> also working but on a hated thing
<Trixar_za> I'll tell you if I start hating it. It IS the kernel I'm compiling... :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you cant hate that
<Kilos> i have an xp pc to sort for an old woman
<Kilos> sigh
<Trixar_za> At least it's not a Windows 10 PC
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i wont have one here with that eula
<Trixar_za> I've seen several reports that it might have spyware built-in
<Kilos> in eula you agree to give ms full access to pc data and mails
<Kilos> for security reasons of course
<Trixar_za> Yeah, which to them means they can use your webcam to take a picture of you and for them to dump your search history to their servers.
<Trixar_za> Among other things
<Kilos> yes
<Trixar_za> Guess, I need to start from mental scratch too
<Trixar_za> What do I want out of this :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what are you doing the kernel for?
<Trixar_za> Not just the kernel - a whole distro
<Kilos> oh my
<Trixar_za> It's a little pointless to create something that nobody will use because it lacks focus.
<Trixar_za> It's better that I decide now what it will be and then add to that.
<Kilos> ah
<kulelu88> you're compiling an OS?
<Trixar_za> Yeah - I'm bored. Micro-Linux to be more exact. I want to use pacman as the package manager since Arch uses pretty optimized and bare minimum requirement packages.
<kulelu88> meh, arch and their systemd shit
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<gremble> Do you know if Langjan's computer is working now?
<Kilos> nope nothing yet
<superfly> *yawn* I hate being sick, it makes you tired
<gremble> Being sick is vile
<superfly> I'm kinda grateful it's over the weekend... I need to be well for work on Monday'
<superfly> Maaz: tell kulelu88 Stuff like scipy is best installed via apt-get rather than pip
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<gremble> Why is that?
<superfly> gremble: scipy is written in C
<superfly> gremble: if you want to install it via pip you'll need all it's build dependencies
<superfly> Maaz: tell kulelu88 also, use phusion/baseimage rather than Ubuntu
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<gremble> Isn't most of the CPython libraries built with C though?
<superfly> gremble: CPython is written in C, yes, but most of the modules you can install via pip are written in Python
<gremble> Oh alright
<superfly> And pip basically downloads the source code (not 100%, but in a matter of sorts)
<superfly> so if you download a package that is written in C, pip will compile it
<gremble> TIL
<superfly> in general, it is better to install a package than compile something, unless you have a specific reason or version needed
<gremble> With python, I usually make a venv and install the packages that I need for whatever I'm doing in there with pip
<superfly> some guys wrote a thing called virtualenv which will create a virtual python environment
<superfly> gremble: yes, that's the right way to do it
<superfly> (slow typing due to daughter on lap)
<gremble> With haskell, it is cabal or stack. I still have no idea how to do something similar with C/C++
<linda> hi Kilos 
<linda> its me connecting from grannys 
<Kilos> ohi linda 
<linda> langjan
<Kilos> mooi man
<linda> hi howzit kil
<linda> KIL
<gremble> So the laptop works now?
<linda> yes at lasdt
<linda> last
<gremble> Good. I am glad
<linda> thks gremble 
<linda> everything set up nicely except email
<linda> I exported thunderbird profile in win 7 to backups but cannot import
<Kilos> well done linda 
<linda> but I used import/export tools so I should first install those here I presume
<linda> thkskil
<linda> Kilos, 
<Kilos> lol
<linda> lmga
<linda> outannie praat lelik ne
<Kilos> type three letters and hit tab
<linda> Kilos, 
<Kilos> ja lyk my jy het haar geleer
<linda> I hit and miss then hit caps lock or something
<Kilos> lol
<linda> shes not here
<Kilos> have you remove 7
<linda> I still need to ease her  into linux
<linda> no but it was wiped
<Kilos> wiped?
<linda> well after installing ubuntu its gone, used the whole disc in the end
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> pity
<Kilos> but better in the long run
<linda> we agreed if she cannot adapt we will put win 7 back
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> just teach her slowly
<linda> now I just need to get her mails back
<Kilos> setup everything for her
<linda> ok chat later
<Kilos> and we always here for help
<Kilos> ok then
<linda> already done that except for the emals
<Kilos> chow for now
<linda> put in shortcuts for everyting
<Kilos> good
<linda> bye now
<magespawn> good afternoon
<gremble> Good afternoon magespawn 
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you on this rather hot sunday?
<magespawn> just domestic maintenance
<magespawn> washing in this case
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos, iwas starting to wonder if you had passed along the greater bot to somemone else
<magespawn>  also busy recovering data off a hard drive
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> busy trying to sort an office prob on xp
<Langjan> Hi guys, old man nuisance again...
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> is there an expert in importing win 7 profile into thunderbird? 
<Langjan> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> eeek
<Langjan> tried google, does'nt work, must be doing something silly
<DalekSec> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Moving_from_Windows_to_Linux though it looks very outdated.
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/84996/migrating-thunderbird-profile-from-windows-7-to-ubuntu
<Langjan> Thks Kilos , I've been there. I have the vdnchczf.Default User-20150813-1740 file which I saved from Win 7. Then I copied the file contents to a .thunderbird folder and used profile manager to create a new profile, does'nt work. 
<Kilos> you need someone clever Langjan 
<Kilos> i had to ask inetpro to help me sort my thunderbird
<Langjan> thats why I asked you
<Kilos> lolol
<Langjan> serious
<Kilos> yeah i get help lots 
<Kilos> ek dom jong
<Langjan> dis die ouderdom, die ouder is niks, dis die dom wat 'n bogger is
<Kilos> ja ek stem heeltemaal
<Langjan> have we used inetpro 's time up?
<Langjan> and patience
<Kilos> he will be here this evening or tonight
<Kilos> but sometimes drops in early
<Langjan> I see him
<Langjan> sy ore tuit seker oor ons skinder
<Kilos> he always shows as here because he has work pc and fone and laptop all connected to here
<Langjan> ok so the waiting game
<Kilos> he is even here when on holiday
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yeah
<Langjan> ok i'll be back early evening
<Kilos> ok
<gremble> Does anyone here know why I would have a hard drive running at 95% on idle?
<Langjan> take good care
<Kilos> you too Langjan 
<Langjan> thks Kilos 
<magespawn> whats up there?
<magespawn> gremble: something going on in the back ground there
<gremble> Yes. It is some internal network thing from windows. I want to put the laptop in the microwave to fix it
<magespawn> Kilos: tell Langjan to install Thunderbird on Windows first, import all mail data there, it should offer the option on installation, then take that file across to the thunderbird on linux
<Kilos> aha ty magespawn 
<magespawn> i am assuming that is what he wants done
<magespawn> gremble: what does task manager or resource monitor show?
<gremble> svchost
<gremble> I fixed the issue at hand and handed it back. I think it may be the win10 download
<magespawn> hmm i hear that is about 3Gigs gremble 
<magespawn> i have not opted for it yet on any of the work computers, i am wainting for them to sort out the various glitches
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Langjan DIY: Back up and migrate a Thunderbird profile and folders http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/diy-it-guy/diy-back-up-and-migrate-a-thunderbird-profile-and-folders/
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<inetpro> good afternoon
<gremble> Between the glitch that is win8, I don't think it would be so bad. 
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<inetpro> hi gremble
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> heh magespawn
<inetpro> MaNI: wb
<inetpro> south africa in trouble against NZ?
<MaNI> thanks
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> goeiedag oom Kilos
<Kilos> gaan dit goed boetie?
<inetpro> hang af
<Kilos> ek het net wakker geword
<Kilos> van wat?
<inetpro> of ons gaan wen of nie
<Kilos> o die krieket
<inetpro> yebo
<inetpro> T20 is altyd baie interessant
<Kilos> ek nie tyd nie vir dit maar het gisteraand saam my meisies rugby gekyk
<Kilos> ou tannies maak my moeg
<Kilos> veral dit wat geheg is aan xp
<inetpro> Required RR 12.50
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sal moet wild slaan
<inetpro> New Zealand 177/7 (20/20 ov) - South Africa 105/4 (14.2/20 ov)
<Kilos> ek het nou net aan gesit
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Behardien shapes for a slog sweep, hits rather well but straight down the gullet of deep midwicket and OUT
<inetpro> shame
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> sit af oom
<inetpro> bad luck as jy aansit
<Kilos> haqhahaha
<Kilos> daarsy, af gesit maar birtjie laat dink ek
<Kilos> bietjie
<inetpro> nee man, ek grap net oom :-)
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> superfly: what is the monkey patch for in ibid's types? sqlite_visit_IBID_VARCHAR throws a type error that I am trying to resolve
<Kilos> maybe you can ask tumbles too gremble 
<Kilos> dunno where he is right now
<Kilos> maybe 9am there
<gremble> tumbleweed: what is the monkey patch for in ibid's types.py? sqlite_visit_VARCHAR throws a type error that I am trying to resolve
<gremble> thanks Kilos. I should probably look at who contributed to that specific piece P
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> ah
<tumbleweed> gremble: sorry, can't remember
<gremble> Thanks :P
<gremble> I'll just fiddle until something breaks
<gremble> Else breaks
<superfly> gremble: show me the error?
<superfly> Kilos: tumbleweed is in Germany at the moment
<Kilos> ah ty superfly so same time zone as uss then
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<superfly> but he'll be busy during the day
<Kilos> ah ty for that
<gremble> superfly: sec, trying to pipe it into a paste
<gremble> superfly: hastebin.com/rejiriqo.vhdl
<superfly> gremble: that didn't seem to work :-/
<gremble> superfly: try it now? http://hastebin.com/rejihuriqo.vhdl
<gremble> I missed the h
<gremble> :P
<superfly> ah
<superfly> version of sqlalchemy?
<gremble> Newest, 1.9 I think. Let me check
<superfly> 0.9?
<superfly> 1.0?
<gremble> Ha 1
<gremble> sorry
<superfly> try downgrading to 0.6
<superfly> ibid's last commit was in 2013
<gremble> No, I am trying to not do that haha. I want to try and fix it :P
<superfly> ah
<gremble> So I know it gets an error
<gremble> I want to try and figure out what the code does that is causing the error
<superfly> sorry, a bit distracted, got 3 kids in the study with me
<gremble> No worries
<Langjan> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell Langjan DIY: Back up and migrate a Thunderbird profile and folders http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/diy-it-guy/diy-back-up-and-migrate-a-thunderbird-profile-and-folders/" 3 hours, 24 minutes and 22 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> hope that helps you
<Langjan> I see the message from inetpro , will give it a go thks
<Kilos> pro a handy guy to have around
<Langjan> Thats exactly the site and system that I tried, did not work but let me give it another go
<Langjan> inetpro, thks for the link. Its unclear for me how to create and name the file that I need to paste the contents of the backup profile into  
<inetpro> oom Langjan, it's not just a single file, it is a folder with many files and folders in it
<inetpro> back in the day Mozilla wrote it's browser and email system specifically so it would be system independant
<inetpro> you just transfer the whole profile from one to the other and continue working, as simple as that
<inetpro> you just need to transfer the correct folder
<inetpro> and obviously you need to setup the profile so it knows where to find the files
<Langjan> hi inetpro , yes that make sense, I have a backed up folder vdnchczf.Default User-20150813-1740, contents 1,4GB, where do I paste the contents to?   
<inetpro> just create a new folder and plonk it in there
<Langjan> named anything?
<inetpro> anythingYouWantAsLongAsYouKnowWhereToFindIt
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> then run thunderbird -p ?
<inetpro> yep
<Langjan> inetpro, sorry but I am getting derailed somewhere, its not working 
<inetpro> did you do this step? http://tr1.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/2015/05/07/523357cc-f482-11e4-940f-14feb5cc3d2a/create_profile.png
<inetpro> morespecifically, did you choose the right folder there ^^ ?
<Langjan> Do I fill in the name I gave the folder where it says "default user"?
<inetpro> you can call it AnythingYouWantItIsJustADescription
<inetpro> it is just a description or a name of a profile 
<inetpro> in other words, you can have multiple users on the same system
<inetpro> not very practical but you can
<Langjan> That makes sense but not what I need
<inetpro> just call it something else other than default and then set it as default
<kulelu88> superfly: I managed to install numpy, scipy, scikit-learn, pandas, etc via pip using docker. not sure it works yet though. you are right though, apt-get is better, although the issue is that 14.04 packages for ubuntu are generally outdated 
<inetpro> well, set the new profile to "Use the selected profile without asking at startup"
<superfly> kulelu88: Yep, which is why I generally install what is OK from the repositories and then create a virtualenv and use that for the rest
<Langjan> what doI type in by "default user"?
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> kulelu88: virtualenv venv --system-site-packages
<kulelu88> superfly: want to see my dockerfile? My end-result image is: 1.2GB in size
<inetpro> Langjan: 08/16 20:18:40 <inetpro> just call it something else other than default...
<superfly> kulelu88: I saw the one you posted earlier, is it the same?
<kulelu88> partially modified. take a look: https://pastee.org/xy6ja ... <--- superfly 
<kulelu88> there was a scipy compilation failure because the fortran compiler was missing :D 
<Langjan> then "choose folder" select the one given the same name?
<superfly> kulelu88: you don't need the "sudo" unless you're running as a specific user. By default the user is root
<inetpro> Langjan: the naming can be as different as you want
<kulelu88> superfly: is my 1.2GB image the result of not cleaning up unnecessary libs?
<inetpro> Langjan: the important bit is that you map the folder to a profile name
<inetpro> or you can keep it the same if you want
<Langjan> Its not working, I have no idea what it means to "map the folder" - sorry but my ineptitude is understandably irritating you and frustrating me endlessly   
<inetpro> hmm...
<kulelu88> inetpro: screenshot
<inetpro> Langjan: go to the cli and paste the following output at http://bin.snyman.info/ 
<inetpro> $ cat ~/.thunderbird/profiles.ini
<kulelu88> excluding "$"
<inetpro> oh and oom Langjan, I'm not really irritated 
<Langjan> ok, sorry
<inetpro> :-)
<Langjan> no such file in directory
<inetpro> hmm... 
<kulelu88> oom Langjan . Open the File Manager and look for a folder called ".thunderbird"
<kulelu88> this should be in your HOME directory
<Langjan> I have deleted .thunderbird in lieu of a new file...?
<inetpro> Langjan: did you click Finish at the end?
<Langjan> yes
<inetpro> and then Exit?
<superfly> kulelu88: depends on what the size of your base image is
<Langjan> I get to the point where it says start thunderbird, then it starts with a blank profile
<inetpro> Langjan: ls -l ~/.thunderbird/profiles.ini
<kulelu88> superfly: the base is about 200MB
<superfly> wow
<kulelu88> superfly: getting it installed, got me thinking about how there is no decent standard for docker images. 
<kulelu88> the hub has such random stuff in it
<Langjan> ls: cannot access /home/lindaetc.... no such file in directory
<Langjan> must I start thunderbird firsts o it creates a .thunderbird file?
<inetpro> Langjan: did you login as lindaetc.... ?
<Langjan> no, just took a short cut, sorry
<superfly> kulelu88: yeah, I generally look for the most official looking stuff. they do now have "Official Images" but it doesn't really help much
<inetpro> Langjan: please provide the exact output of the command
<kulelu88> superfly: the reason why I dislike the official images is because there is a lot of duplication in them
<Langjan> ok coming up
<Langjan> ls: cannot access /home/linda/.thunderbird/profiles.ini: No such file in directory 
<kulelu88> the file obviously isn't there
<inetpro> ok... try starting thunderbird with a dummy profile
<Langjan> ok
<inetpro> I just wanted to make sure I;m not making the wrong assumptions
<inetpro> for a moment I thought you're having another issue
<Langjan> ok opened tbird
<inetpro> sorry for being painful
<Langjan> sorry the old man is so inept
<inetpro> close it and see whether it has created a folder called ".thunderbird"
<inetpro> the dot in front makes it a hidden folder
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> its there
<Langjan> and its where I was derailed, obviously
<inetpro> now there should be a file called profiles.ini inside that
<Langjan> yes
<inetpro> ok, go through that other process again
<Langjan> ok
 * inetpro hasn't done this for a very long time
<Langjan> the one starting with cat?
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/diy-it-guy/diy-back-up-and-migrate-a-thunderbird-profile-and-folders/
<inetpro> thunderbird -p
<kulelu88> backing up a thunderbird profile should be the same as a firefox 1
<Langjan> must I delete the default profile thats in there first?
<inetpro> Langjan: no
<inetpro> not necessary
<inetpro> kulelu88: only difference is that firefox creates it's profiles in a folder ~/.mozilla and Thinderbird in ~/.thunderbird/
<Langjan> must I click on "create profile"?
<inetpro> yes
<inetpro> kulelu88: if I remember correctly they used to put both in the same ~/.mozilla folder 
<inetpro> many years ago
<Langjan> ended with blank thunderbird...?
<kulelu88> the easiest way to swap out a profile is to copy/paste your old profile into the folder and rename it to the default profile name
<inetpro> Langjan: cat ~/.thunderbird/profiles.ini
<inetpro> kulelu88: not necessary, let's just go full cycle here
<inetpro> the easiest in my view is to modify profiles.ini manually
<Langjan> I think I must connect with the lappie so I can copy and paste outputs
<Langjan> I will be linda
<Langjan> OK inetpro ?
<inetpro> that makes sense :-)
<Langjan> ok just a sec
<linda> [General]
<linda> StartWithLastProfile=1
<linda> [Profile0]
<linda> Name=default
<linda> IsRelative=1
<linda> Path=cgqcmz19.default
<linda> [Profile1]
<linda> Name=User
<linda> IsRelative=0
<inetpro> hi linda
<inetpro> welcome to #ubuntu-za :-)
<linda> Path=/home/linda/Desktop/User
<linda> Default=1
<linda> thks inetpro 
<inetpro> ok, clearly you have sucesfully created a 2nd profile
<inetpro> named User
<linda> yes
<inetpro> are you sure the files are in /home/linda/Desktop/User ?
<kulelu88> woot, dont paste multiline text. its IRC :/
<linda> yes
<inetpro> linda: there should be many files in that folder of which one of them should be "prefs.js"
<linda> sorry kulelu88  ignorance
<linda> yes its there
<inetpro> ls -l /home/linda/Desktop/User/prefs.js
<kulelu88> hey linda . you the first girl on the interwebz <3 :D
<inetpro> kulelu88: she's 88
<kulelu88> using linux?????? that's legendary
<linda> Its an imposter, shes sleeping
<kulelu88> women can live to long ages. I'll probably be 150% dead before 88
<linda> do I run the link in termnal?
<inetpro> linda: I just want to make 100% sure
<inetpro> ls -l /home/linda/Desktop/User/prefs.js
<inetpro> linda: yes
<linda> bash: /home/linda/Desktop/User/prefs.js: Permission denied
<inetpro> aha
<inetpro> sudo chown -R linda:linda /home/linda/Desktop/User
<kulelu88> sudo
<inetpro> linda: did you create linda as a 2nd user or is that the first user when you installed?
<linda> first user, you mean on ubuntu?
<inetpro> yebo yes
<linda> yes, only linda
<inetpro> ok, have you doen the sudo chown thingy?
<inetpro> chown = change ownership
<inetpro> or more precise change file owner and group
<linda> yes
<inetpro> ok, now do this again
<inetpro> ls -l /home/linda/Desktop/User/prefs.js
<linda> bash: /home/linda/Desktop/User/prefs.js: Permission denied
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> did you press ENTER and put the password?
<inetpro> and ENTER again
<linda> did not ask for password, yes pressed enter
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> linda: your prompt should be "linda@HostName:~$ "
<inetpro> is that correct?
<inetpro> whoami
<linda>  no, its linda@linda-X55A:~$ 
<inetpro> linda@linda-X55A:~$ sudo chown -R linda:linda /home/linda/Desktop/User
<inetpro> start with sudo and press ENTER
<inetpro> but hang on... I guess you already did the sudo authentication and it just remembered it and therefor didn't ask again
<inetpro> fact is if you did that correctly you should be able to list the files inside the folder
<inetpro> linda@linda-X55A:~$ sudo ls -ld /home/linda/Desktop/User
<linda> drwxrwxr-x 10 linda linda 4096 Aug 16 20:57 /home/linda/Desktop/User
<inetpro> sudo ls -l /home/linda/Desktop/User/prefs.js
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<magespawn> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> linda: ?
<magespawn> seem to lose connection every night for some time
<inetpro> linda: can you try starting thunderbird again
<linda> -rw------- 1 linda linda 2919 Aug 16 20:57 /home/linda/Desktop/User/prefs.js
<linda> ok
<linda> sorry, still blank
<inetpro> linda: sudo ls -ld /home/linda/Desktop/User/ /home/linda/Desktop /home/linda /home
<linda> leave tbird open?
<inetpro> no, close it
<inetpro> linda: sudo ls -ld /home/linda/Desktop/User/ /home/linda/Desktop /home/linda /home
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> kulelu88: what did you do with linda now?
<inetpro> oom Langjan, jy nog daar?
<Langjan> ja
<inetpro> hmm... wat's fout?
<Langjan> linda se vodacom het gebreek, nou weer reg
<inetpro> ai!
<Langjan> will send you the rest of the output, was 4 lines
<inetpro> ok
<Langjan> not coming through...
<inetpro> linda left
<inetpro> linda has quit 
<Langjan> lets try reconnect
<Langjan> can you see the outputs in there?
<inetpro> wb linda
<inetpro> no
<Langjan> ok sending again
<linda> drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096 Aug 15 23:15 /home
<linda> drwxr-xr-x 27 linda linda 4096 Aug 16 20:45 /home/linda
<linda> drwxr-xr-x  6 linda linda 4096 Aug 16 20:23 /home/linda/Desktop
<linda> drwxrwxr-x 10 linda linda 4096 Aug 16 21:29 /home/linda/Desktop/User/
<linda> All done
<inetpro> hmm... those are all correct
<inetpro> now try one last time for me: ls -l /home/linda/Desktop/User/prefs.js
<inetpro> without sudo
<inetpro> wb gremble
<inetpro> linda: ls -l /home/linda/Desktop/User/prefs.js
<linda> -rw------- 1 linda linda 2919 Aug 16 21:29 /home/linda/Desktop/User/prefs.js
<inetpro> ah, now that is what I expected from the beginning
<Langjan> good or bad?
<inetpro> that looks right
<Kilos> are you having probs with 3g connecting automatically Langjan 
<inetpro> but previously you got permission errors
<inetpro> linda: thunderbird -p
<Langjan> signal sometimes comes and goes
<Kilos> ok sort thunderbird first
<Kilos> ive got a script for auto connec
<Kilos> ty for helping inetpro 
<inetpro> linda: select the "User" profile and click start Thunderbird
<Langjan> ok I have create profile
<Langjan> with two existing profiles
<Langjan> default and user
<inetpro> highlight the profile called "User" 
<Langjan> ok
<inetpro> and click Start...
<Langjan> start?
<inetpro> Start Thunderbird
<Langjan> oh, start tbird?
<Langjan> blank
<inetpro> hmm...
<Langjan> optins to skip and use existing mail or configure later
<inetpro> ok, next attempt
<Langjan> sorry friend, but thks a lot
<Langjan> close tbird?
<inetpro> click "I think I'll configure my account later"
<Langjan> ok done
<inetpro> and then close thunderbird
<Langjan> ok
<inetpro> still on the cli do the following
<inetpro> du -hs /home/linda/Desktop/User/
<inetpro> cli = command line interface
<linda> has this any significance?
<linda> (process:7338): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<inetpro> no, just ignore those
<inetpro> not critical at all
<linda> 1,4G	/home/linda/Desktop/User/
<linda> thats the size of backup
<inetpro> ok, so it does look like you stuff is there
 * inetpro thinking
<inetpro> du -hs /home/linda/Desktop/User/Mail/
<inetpro> Langjan: ^^
<linda> ok sorry doing
<kulelu88> is linda jou vrou? oupa Langjan 
<linda> 1,3G	/home/linda/Desktop/User/Mail/
<Langjan> vriendin, kulelu88 , my vrou is 69
<Langjan> nie 88 soos jy en linda nie
<inetpro> hmm... dit lyk goed so
<kulelu88> and you 78? 
<Langjan> 72
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> aweee gremble 
<inetpro> maar dit maak nie sin dat die ding begin met blank
<kulelu88> oupa Langjan you must be a real oupa by now. how many small Langjans around? 
<linda> ai
<Langjan> 4 kids and 6 grands
<Langjan> oldest 18
<kulelu88> only 6 :(
<Langjan> of the grands
<Langjan> Ja one still single, lazy boy 35 
<linda> must I try tbird aain inetpro ?
<linda> again
<inetpro> linda: we havn't done anything
<linda> ok
<inetpro> linda: just try the following for me
<inetpro> cp -r /home/linda/Desktop/User/* ~/.thunderbird/cgqcmz19.default/
<inetpro> going to take a while to copy 1.4GB
<inetpro> actually we should have cleared the folder first
<inetpro> press Ctrl+C
<inetpro> if you started already
<kulelu88> are they connected via LAN?
<inetpro> let's do this differently
<inetpro> mv ~/.thunderbird/cgqcmz19.default/ ~/.thunderbird/olddefault/
<linda> Ctrl+C seems to do nothing
<inetpro> did it start copying?
<linda> did not notice anything
<inetpro> du -hs ~/.thunderbird/cgqcmz19.default/
<linda> just took a while to go back to clp
<gremble> Cheers guys
<inetpro> gremble: goeie nag
<kulelu88> peace gremble 
<Kilos> cheers gremble 
<inetpro> Langjan: du -hs ~/.thunderbird/cgqcmz19.default/
<linda> leave the old default?
<inetpro> Langjan: du -hs ~/.thunderbird/cgqcmz19.default/
<inetpro> just do that first
<inetpro> forget about the rest
<inetpro> or have you done that already?
<inetpro> have you done mv ~/.thunderbird/cgqcmz19.default/ ~/.thunderbird/olddefault/   ?
<linda> no
<linda> no
<linda> no
<inetpro> du -hs ~/.thunderbird/cgqcmz19.default/
<linda> 1,4G	/home/linda/.thunderbird/cgqcmz19.default/
<inetpro> wow, so it looks like everything copied very quickly... 
<inetpro> you have one fast machine there
<linda> slow oldies, fast machines, lol
<inetpro> start thunderbird with the -p option and select "default" and start
<Kilos> lol
<linda> in ommand line?
<linda> c
<inetpro> yes
<inetpro> thunderbird -p
<linda> ok done
<inetpro> and?
 * Cryterion thinks thunderbird is the best email client ;)\
<linda> blank...ai
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
<inetpro> strange
<inetpro> really strange
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<inetpro> Langjan: did you install Kubuntu?
<linda> no, Ubuntu 14.04
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<inetpro> please close Thunderbird
<linda> done
<inetpro> and then
<inetpro> gedit ~/.thunderbird/cgqcmz19.default/prefs.js
<Langjan> file came up, do not edit
<inetpro> cool... make sure you be careful there now
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> lmga, Kilos spectator
<inetpro> does gedit have a search function?
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> or find
<Langjan> yes looks like
<Langjan> yes
<inetpro> now find the exact string 'Mail' for me
<inetpro> without quotes
<Langjan> many 
<inetpro> give me the output of one of those lines
<Langjan> user_pref("mail.ab_remote_content.migrated",1);
<inetpro> no no no
<inetpro> Mail with a capital M
<Langjan> I did, its the output, seems to ignore the cap
<inetpro> in other words the find function needs to be case sensitive
<Langjan> I enter Mail, it gives all the mails
<Langjan> ignores the cap
 * inetpro installs gedit 
<Kilos> superfly  what happened to http://bin.snyman.info
<Kilos> lotsa strange stuff there
<Langjan> lost linda again
<superfly> Kilos: a spammer
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> Finicky vodamail connection
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> gedit that useless?
<Kilos> cant you use nano?
<Langjan> let me connect my adsl line there
<inetpro> ahh, hang on
<inetpro> Langjan: click on the magnifying glass to set case
<inetpro> set 'match case'
<Kilos> i have to sleep guys so excuse this info please
<Kilos> Langjan  http://bin.snyman.info/w76at
<Kilos> that should make the 3g auto start and auto reconnect
<Kilos> i have more if that doesnt work
<Langjan> lekker slaap kilos
<Kilos> will be here tomorrow
<Kilos> dankie, julle ook
<inetpro> Langjan: is linda still connected?
<Langjan> just coming up now on adsl
<Langjan> much bettter
<Kilos> good luck guys
<inetpro> I'm thinking that you will probably find lines that have the windows profile path as follows
<inetpro> C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird\Profiles\Mail\
<Kilos> im sure pro will win
<Langjan> ok I did match case
<inetpro> linda: wb
<linda> thks
<inetpro> in fact
<inetpro> rather than messing with that file
<inetpro> let's try importing the folder again
<inetpro> linda: please close gedit without saving
<Langjan> ok done
<inetpro> you clearly had a permission issue when you tried last time
<inetpro> please do the following
<inetpro> mv ~/.thunderbird/cgqcmz19.default/ ~/.thunderbird/linda/
<inetpro> Langjan: ^^
<linda> ja
<inetpro> done?
<linda> yes
<inetpro> now let's wipe the profiles.ini and start a fresh one
<inetpro> rm .thunderbird/profiles.ini
<linda> done
<inetpro> start thunderbird normally as if you just installed it
<linda> same result
<inetpro> now exit without setting up an account
<inetpro> did it create a new profiles.ini ?
<linda> ok
<inetpro> ls -l .thunderbird/profiles.ini
<inetpro> Langjan: ^^
<linda> -rw-rw-r-- 1 linda linda 94 Aug 16 22:55 .thunderbird/profiles.ini
<inetpro> mooi!
<inetpro> now start thunderbird with -p
<inetpro> and create a new profile
<inetpro> call it linda
<inetpro> and choose the folder /home/linda/.thunderbird/linda/
<linda> (process:9697): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<inetpro> that's fine
<linda> nothing else
<inetpro> click Finish
<inetpro> what do you get?
<linda> did not open file
<inetpro> so it lands back on the cli?
<inetpro> which is what I expect
<linda> yes
<inetpro> cat /home/linda/.thunderbird/profiles.ini
<inetpro> you should now have two profiles
<inetpro> Profile0 and Profile1
<linda> yes
<inetpro> now start thunderbird -p again
<inetpro> select linda and Start Thunderbird
<linda> (process:9893): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<linda> linda@linda-X55A:~$ 
<linda> back to cli
<inetpro> the error can be ignored, are you sure Thunderbird has not started?
<linda> lets see, no. Must I start it?
<inetpro> 08/16 23:03:33 <inetpro> select linda and Start Thunderbird
<linda> select linda?
<inetpro> thunderbird -p
<linda> (process:9985): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<linda> thats all
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> ps -ef | grep thunderbird
<Langjan> Where do I find the vertical line?
<inetpro> on my keyboard together with \
<inetpro> below Backspace
<Langjan> |
<inetpro> yebo yes
<inetpro> ps -ef | grep thunderbird
<inetpro> that is a pipe charcater
<inetpro> character as well
<linda> linda    10075  9877  0 23:09 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto thunderbird
<linda> linda@linda-X55A:~$ 
<inetpro> ps is for reporting a snapshot of the current processes
<inetpro> hmm... so thunderbird is not running
<linda> no
<inetpro> thunderbird -v
<inetpro> ignore GLib-CRITICAL
<linda> (process:10126): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<linda> Thunderbird 31.8.0
<inetpro> cool, that is the latest version
<inetpro> thunderbird -p
<inetpro> you sure it doesn't start the profile thingy?
<Langjan> gives default profile
<inetpro> only the deafult?
<Langjan> yes
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Exit
<linda> done exit
<inetpro> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<inetpro> Langjan: ^^
<Langjan> yes inetpro 
<inetpro> install pastebinit
<Langjan> running
<Langjan> done
<inetpro> nice, it is a command-line pastebin client
<inetpro> now lets' test that
<inetpro> echo Hello World | pastebinit -a Langjan
<Langjan> in my machine?
<inetpro> on linda's machine
<Langjan> ok
<linda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12101970/
<inetpro> mooi!
<inetpro> now next one still on linda's machine
<Langjan> ok
<inetpro> cat ~/.thunderbird/profiles.ini | pastebinit -a Langjan
<linda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12101998/
<inetpro> hmm... now why do we not see the linda profile there?
<inetpro> so let's try creating it again
<inetpro> thunderbird -p
<Langjan> gives default
<inetpro> Create profile
<inetpro> Next
<Langjan> yes
<inetpro> Enter profile name: linda
<inetpro> Choose folder: /home/linda/.thunderbird/linda/
<inetpro> click Finish
<Langjan> ok
<inetpro> done?
<Langjan> yes
<inetpro> now let me look at it 
<inetpro> cat ~/.thunderbird/profiles.ini | pastebinit -a Langjan
<Langjan> terminal messing me around
<inetpro> please explain that
<Langjan> seems process still running
<inetpro> did you click Finish?
<Langjan> no
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> tell me when you've done it
<Langjan> yes I did, sorry
<inetpro> still waiting for the prompt?
<Langjan> well terminal is making [[D etc when I try to edit
<Langjan> close terminal?
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> when you press ENTER in the terminal does it go back to linda@linda-X55A:~$ 
<linda> NO
<inetpro> ah, so it's still busy then
<linda> I was doing cat.... command when it started going funny
<inetpro> did you have the $ prompt ?
<linda> (process:10993): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<linda> cat ~/.thunderbird/profiles.ini | pastebin -a lNGJAN^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[B^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[A^[[A^[[D^[[A
<linda> NO^[[DI was 
<linda> no
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> always wait for the prompt before typing the next command
<linda> sorry boss!
<linda> learning
<inetpro> looks to me like the thunderbird profile is still running 
<inetpro> start a new terminal session
<linda> force quit?
<inetpro> no
<linda> oh, ok did not nknow its possible
<Langjan> the cat command?
<inetpro> have you started another one yet?
<Langjan> yes
<inetpro> ps -ef | grep thunderbird
<linda> linda    10993  9877  0 23:26 pts/0    00:00:01 /usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird -p
<linda> linda    11391 11327  0 23:40 pts/10   00:00:00 grep --color=auto thunderbird
<inetpro> ah you see, there's a 2nd one now
<inetpro> remember when you did it earlier there was only one
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> is that good?
<inetpro> PID=10993 and 11391
<inetpro> PID =  process ID
<Langjan> must I run that?
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> explaining
<inetpro> the grep line will always appear... technically not always
<Langjan> what is pid? 
<inetpro> but expect to see it everytime you execute ps -ef | grep something
<inetpro> PID = process ID
<Langjan> proocess id
<inetpro> we can forcefully kill a process by using the PID
<Langjan> oh, ok
<inetpro> the big question is, are yo sure you don't still see thunderbird running there?
<inetpro> press Alt+Tab multiple times
<Langjan> The choose user profile is still running
<inetpro> ah...
<Langjan> default and linda optins
<inetpro> with what options on the screen?
<Langjan> must have opened when proocess finished
<inetpro> with what options on the screen?
<Langjan> default and linda
<inetpro> and?
<inetpro> buttons?
<Langjan> create, rename or dekete profile
<inetpro> and?
<Langjan> and exit or start tbird
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> press exit
<Langjan> and use selected profile without asking at atartup
<inetpro> now look careful, you have two terminal sessions open now
<Langjan> ok let me exit first?
<inetpro> did you press Exit?
<inetpro> ok
<Langjan> not yet
<Langjan> Ok exited, two terminals open
<inetpro> on the one we opened last type exit and ENTER
<Langjan> exit
<inetpro> it should vanish
<Langjan> yes
<inetpro> are you back on the first?
<Langjan> §rry, typing in wroong place
<Langjan> yes
<inetpro> now you should see the pastebinit result
<Langjan> its done
<inetpro> do you see it?
<linda> linda@linda-X55A:~$ echo Hello World | pastebinit -a Langjan
<linda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12102307/
<inetpro> no, not that
<inetpro> let's try again
<inetpro> cat ~/.thunderbird/profiles.ini | pastebinit -a Langjan
<Langjan> ok
<linda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12102346/
<inetpro> if you want to make sure you have a clear screen... press Ctrl+C first and then ENTER and then clear and ENTER
<inetpro> mooi
<inetpro> pragtig!!!!
<inetpro> nou let's go back to thunderbird -p
<inetpro> thunderbird -p
<Langjan> I have default and linda again
<inetpro> now choose linda
<inetpro> and click [Start Thunderbird]
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> nothing, blank
<inetpro> ok, close it
<Langjan> ai
<inetpro> cat ~/.thunderbird/linda/prefs.js | pastebinit -a Langja
<Langjan> ok closed
<Langjan> Langjan?
<inetpro> on Linda's machine
<inetpro> but oops... make that Langjan or any other name you want :-)
<inetpro> -a is to set the author
<linda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12102379/
<inetpro> yikes!
<Langjan> Have to go for quick leak
<inetpro> ok
<Langjan> is yikes goood or bad? 
<inetpro> that file is way too short
<inetpro> and it's after midnight
<Langjan> ok back again
<Langjan> you want to call it a day? 
<inetpro> we really need to go sleep
<Langjan> ja
<inetpro> yeah, no choice, sorry oom
<Langjan> ok, perhaps good to sleep over it anyway
<inetpro> :-(
<Langjan> no problem, really appreciated
<Langjan> can we have another bash sometime?
<inetpro> oh well, maybe a bit of sleep will help
<inetpro> ja ons probeer maar later weer 
<Langjan> OK inetpro , baie dankie en slaap lekker
<inetpro> good night
<Langjan> night-night
<inetpro> there's stull other options for sure
<inetpro> still*
<inetpro> good night
<Langjan> thks, gives me hope
<Langjan> sleep well
<tumbleweed> Maaz: tell Kilos hi
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-15
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos good morning 
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> good morning
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<nsnzero> morning all
<theblazehen> Hi all
<inetpro> good mornings
<dlPhreak> Morning everyone
<paddatrapper> Morning dlPhreak, inetpro, theblazehen, nsnzero, thatgraemeguy, everyone 
<theblazehen> hey paddatrapper, dlPhreak, inetpro
<dlPhreak> paddatrapper, theblazehen, how art thee?
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: seems like I'm getting flu again... You? 
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: Pretty decent, you?
<dlPhreak> My brain is still melted and I'm typing on autopilot..
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: I know that feel..
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: Hah, acid?
<theblazehen> Sometimes way too little sleep combined with some of my meds. Kinda cool though. Like feel hyper alert almost. Didn't work today though :(
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: ^
<dlPhreak> Lol yeah I now the feels. I pop a tonne of adderall just to get work done but then the next day I'm a zombie.
<dlPhreak> theblazehen
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: Heh, okay
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: Like adhd or something?
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: actually no but adderall is pretty effective.
<dlPhreak> Has anyone seen suicide squad yet?
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: I have
<paddatrapper> I quite enjoyed it
<dlPhreak> Really? Everyone seems like like it but I really did not like it at all.
<stumenz> Hi guys
<theblazehen> hey stumenz
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: what didn't you like about it? 
<dlPhreak> paddatrapper: I thought the story was very bland and unoriginal.
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: Bland and unoriginal: The best kind of movie to watch when you're browsing the web
<theblazehen> gotta maximize the efficiency of your chilling out times
<dlPhreak> Yeah but I paid with blood money to see that movie at imax.
<theblazehen> Ah. I just stream
<theblazehen> RIP kat.cr :(
<dlPhreak> It's now here:  https://kickass.cd/
<MaNI> but can it still be trusted :)
<dlPhreak> Never trust public trackers. 
<andrewlsd> Hi All
<andrewlsd> Anyone here want to meetup for a beverage in Centurion this evening?
<andrewlsd> I'll check back here a bit later, otherwise PM me. I'll be out of reception for a bit.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: What time?
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: That's what seedboxes are for, right?
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: and private trackers.
<magespawn> anybody know of a progran that doea like VNC but with encyption but for free?
<magespawn> enryption
<magespawn> i give up
<theblazehen> magespawn: Windows or linux host?
<magespawn> mostly windows
<MaNI> well you can of course encrypt vnc :/
<MaNI> windows had RDP built in which is free 
<MaNI> NX is another option
<theblazehen> magespawn: Yeah, probably +1 on NX, but test it first. x2go is based on nx and works great on windows. Not sure if x2go is available too. Otherwise vnc + ssh
<MaNI> on the VNC front I've found tigerVNC to outperform the others quite drastically in the past
<MaNI> but I'll admit I've never been entirely happy with any VNC setup yet :(
<magespawn> is rdp secure? it wasn't before in the older versions
<theblazehen> magespawn: Yes
<theblazehen> Might need to make sure NTLM is enabled
<MaNI> if you enable tls/ssl it's in theory as secure as those are - there were one or two issues over the year (mostly to do with the default configuration) - but I'm not aware of any major security flaws
<theblazehen> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pass_the_hash just make sure you're aware of this
<magespawn> cool thanks
<theblazehen> But if users can capture that I think you may have bigger issues
<MaNI> that said, not my area of expertise :p
<Kilos> helloooooo za peeps
<Kilos> just got back from last trip to pension offices
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Symmetria> heh so, this morning we converted all our v6 clients to static ranges 
<Symmetria> so if you have a home user link with us in KE, you now get a /48 worth of IP space with it 
<theblazehen> Symmetria: nice
<Symmetria> heh, I dont think with a /48 any home user will ever need another address again, ever
<Symmetria> ;p
<theblazehen> Symmetria: Yeah.. Even I only use a /16 internally
<Symmetria> because in every /48 there are 120,892,581,961,462,917,470,617,6 addresses
<Symmetria> lol I bet you don't even use a fraction of the addresses in that /16 either
<Symmetria> I have more gadgets and IP connected crap in my house than anyone I know and I don't even fill the 255 addresses in a /24 
<theblazehen> Symmetria: https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-08-15-1622511157x141scrot.png not even close
<theblazehen> Brother's downloading stuff at home, got a 10 - 15 second delay on vnc.. :/
<theblazehen> I guess I need to create a virtual interface, and route the current networks through that so I can then properly do QOS
 * theblazehen wonders if I should maybe just move that to a linux box rather than pfSense
<theblazehen> Or freebsd. But I hear pf is a nice firewall
 * theblazehen is waiting to see if I can a ^C through to VM so terminal can stop scrolling...
<Symmetria> heh I think I have around 160 IPs in use at my house at the moment
<Symmetria> I dont use DHCP though so I'd have to really think about it to tell you exactly
<Symmetria> lol
<theblazehen> heh. On what?
<theblazehen> Max I've had was around 290 when testing how quickly I could create lxd containers
<Symmetria> heh, a shitload of things, just as a basic start on the normal gear, let me think
<Symmetria> Gateway, PC has 2 IPs on it (one to the internet LAN and one to the ISCSI LAN), Server has 2 IPs on it (one to Internet LAN and one to ISCSI LAN), 7 Wifi AP's, 3 Laptops, 5 Cellphones, 2 IPAD's, 15 CCTV Cameras, 3 Baby Monitors, 5 Smart Televisions 
<Symmetria> :P and thats just the start of it before I start talking about other random shit and virtual machines etc 
<Symmetria> heh so thats 44 just on physical hardware 
<Symmetria> oh, there are IPs on the Sound System and on the smarthome control system as well
<Symmetria> oh and IPs on the two UPS's and 1 rectifier 
<Symmetria> lol
<magespawn> i am sure that is a normal home use scenario
<theblazehen> CCTV's are kinda cheating :) But teah, cool
<aalston_> mmmmm
<Symmetria> how much would a 100/100 package cost you in ZA at the moment
<Symmetria> (uncapped)
<magespawn> R1599 
<Kilos> Maaz seen chesedo
<Maaz> Kilos: chesedo was last seen 3 days, 8 hours, 52 minutes and 45 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-08-11 23:36:19 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-08-12 22:19:13 PDT
<Kilos> ai!
<Symmetria> magespawn does that include last mile or not?
<magespawn> thats the monthly cost from the isp
<magespawn> chat later 
<magespawn> home time
<Cryterion> hi
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> and ra1v3n 
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<Cryterion> Kilos, do you know why the bottom task bar in could suddenly stop displaying the running desktop apps?
<inetpro> oh wb Kilos
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> konversation?
<Kilos> ty inetpro , i get pension from next month wooot
<Kilos> then ill be able to look at better packages
<Cryterion> heya inetpro
<inetpro> great news Kilos!
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> all good there inetpro ?
<inetpro> sign up for the Unlimited deal :-)
<Kilos> cost?
<Kilos> i still have to save for plane tickets hey
<inetpro> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/173658-this-is-how-telkoms-unlimited-freeme-fair-use-policy-works.html
<inetpro> Telkom’s new contracts kill Vodacom and MTN’s http://mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/172938-telkoms-new-contracts-kill-vodacom-and-mtns.html
<inetpro> Kilos: how much have you been working with now?
<Kilos> 200
<inetpro> 200MB?
<Kilos> it used to be 3g for 2 months but almost 3g monthly now
<Kilos> R199
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> 1GB: R99, 2GB: R149, 5GB: R299, 10GB: R399, 20GB: R599, Unlimited: R999
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> no man the 3g is cheaper im sure
<Kilos> the 10G bundle could be good for me
<Kilos> then i can upgrade often again'
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but you guys have given me too much work to have playtime anymore
<Kilos> even the 5gig bundle looks good
<Kilos> dont forget ill be saving for plane tickets all the time too
<Kilos> and maybe a faster pc
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> my girls will kill me
<inetpro> you planning to travel often?
<Kilos> depends on the next 3 months , but atm yes as much as possible
<Kilos> 30 years to catch up
<inetpro> cool!
<Kilos> exciting times ahead
<Kilos> 14 days till i fly
<Kilos> bit scared but no other options
<inetpro> I can imagine
<Kilos> hehe weird but ive never been in a plane
<inetpro> you'll be fine
<Kilos> and i get lost in town so whats gonna happen in abu dabi
<inetpro> wow, you first fly North?
<Kilos> yes 2 hours in abu dabi
<Kilos> cheapest flight
<inetpro> interesting
<Kilos> direct flight is 5 k more
<Kilos> fly 30th arrive 31st and 6am board meeting at 6am on the 1st
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> and when you come back you arrive here before leaving that side?
<Kilos> oh inetpro pavlushka has applied for membership
<Kilos> hahaha yes weird hey
<Kilos> im gonna have bad jet lag
<paddatrapper> Kilos: first time I was on a plane was last year. It is a weird experience, but great fun for about the first half :p
<Kilos> eish i have a 24 hour trip
<Kilos> and how to sleep with someone else driving 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you cant get out and push
<SEptic> eve all
<paddatrapper> Well you can always wake up and push! 
<paddatrapper> Hey SEptic
<SEptic> hi paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> How you doing SEptic? 
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<SEptic> doing good
<SEptic> self?
<SEptic> hey Kilos
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<SEptic> any1 here use Virtualbox a lot?
<paddatrapper> Good thanks 
<magespawn> SEptic: a bit 
<paddatrapper> SEptic: I used to. Then realised I have no need for windows VM's
<SEptic> rofl!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you can use vms in ubuntu as well
<magespawn> nice one paddatrapper 
<Kilos> i once ran one ubuntu release in another ones vm
<SEptic> i'm probably doing something stupid but ... in a win7 ultimate VM i run / work on a project from the host's share, no problems
<Kilos> used virtualbox but hear that k thing is better
<paddatrapper> Kilos: KVM
<Kilos> ya that ty paddatrapper 
<Kilos> i like k things
<paddatrapper> It is. And it's open source 
<paddatrapper> Lol
<magespawn> hah Kilos 
<paddatrapper> SEptic: what are you struggling with? 
<SEptic> however when i do a semi-intensive compile / build on the application, it just sucks CPU and doesn't get the build done
<Kilos> even got a k dev guy following me all over hehe
<SEptic> i've noticed this with Phoenix Contact (AutomationWorx) as well as LabView from National Instruments
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> anyone interested in translating
<paddatrapper> SEptic: how many cores are you giving the guest? 
<Kilos> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/tree/master/source/locale
<SEptic> 2 cores guest, 2 cores host ... only have 4 :/
<paddatrapper> SEptic: And RAM?
<SEptic> 4GB ram
<paddatrapper> Try give it another GB or so? 
<Kilos> another 4g
<magespawn> 4GB total?
<Kilos> dont skimp on ram if you can
<SEptic> 4GB for the guest
<Kilos> ah thats ok
<SEptic> the guest VM is only using about 1.4GB RAM
<paddatrapper> Unfortunately because of how virtualisation works it will never work as optimally on the same amount of resources as if it was running on bare metal
<SEptic> very true
<paddatrapper> Try 3 cores? Though that's pushing it a bit 
<SEptic> hmm, will give it a bash
<paddatrapper> KVM is a little more powerful when it comes to optimizing virtual hardware 
<SEptic> the second i change it and copy the applications to the guest C:\ and compile, it spits out the compile in 4 or 5 secs, running off a share it just loses its mind
<SEptic> oh yea?
<SEptic> havent looked at KVM before
 * magespawn goes to do some reading on KVM
<Kilos> hey you clever guys
<paddatrapper> I am yet to find a nice front end for it (would love to though, so if you find anything shout), but apparently it blows VirtualBox out the water 
<Kilos> i bought a chinese webcam but have a prob now
<sicelo> :)
<sicelo> you're green? :p
<Kilos> internal speakers crashed so need to get and audio adapter so i can use separate headfones
<paddatrapper> You have slanted eyes? 
<Kilos> does one get such adapters
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Does your pc have an audio out jack? 
<paddatrapper> (small round hole). I'll get a picture now now 
<SEptic> Kilos: a USB sound card?
<Kilos> its a lappy and yes it has one but if webcam is in i dont get audio
<sicelo> linux?
<Kilos> duh?
<Kilos> always only linux
<SEptic> lol
<paddatrapper> Ah Kilos that is the mic input you've plugged in 
<sicelo> check the volume control .. look at the input/output settngs
<Kilos> yes it has mic in and audio out all in one
<SEptic> i like that answer "always only linux"
<Kilos> desktop has separate sockets
<SEptic> laptop model?
<Kilos> thinkpad t410i
<Kilos> was hoping to be able to skype for 24 hours in the sky
<Kilos> hehe
<paddatrapper> Ah I see. Then what you can do is find a pair of headphones that go to the combo jack or a converter that goes from 2 mini jacks to one 
<paddatrapper> I'll see if I can find a link 
<Kilos> ya the converter thing is what i nead
<Kilos> 2 into one
<Kilos> nt sure if they will clash though
<paddatrapper> Kilos: http://i.stack.imgur.com/6ByWv.jpg
<paddatrapper> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/595423486/JL0033-3-5mm-Headset-Audio-Jack-TRRS-Connector-Black-20-Piece-.jpg
<Kilos> ty paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Not sure where you can get them locally though... I usually just make them
<Kilos> see
<Kilos> theres the prob i worry about
<paddatrapper> If you're willing to wait for the post I can send you one!
<Kilos> the webcam plug has three sections only
<Kilos> you have?
<paddatrapper> Yeah because it is only a microphone
<paddatrapper> I can make on in the next few days
<Kilos> yes but look at it
<Kilos> the three connections 
<Kilos> the 2 nearest the plastic are solid
<Kilos> wont that short it out
<Kilos> the one nearest plastic is mic i think
<Kilos> then neutral then left and right audio
<Kilos> iirc
<paddatrapper> No - it is designed so that connecting a 3 connector one works for speakers, and a 4 connector adds a mic
<Kilos> oh cool
<paddatrapper> That's why your audio is cutting out - it thinks the mic is actually headphones and it's trying to play through it when in fact it is trying to send sound to the PC...
<Kilos> paddatrapper first get courier cost so i can pay it . snail mail wont be here in 2 weeks
<Kilos> or maybe i can find one locally
<Kilos> just need to find where
<paddatrapper> You should be able to find one at the local PC or audio shop
<MaNI> SEptic, FWIW I did extensive benchmarking of software compiles on both Virtualbox and KVM a few years back and KVM totally blew virtualbox out the water
<Kilos> what is it called
<MaNI> I use only KVM for my dev VMs now as a result
<Kilos> see SEptic stuff with K in are better
<Kilos> ty MaNI 
<MaNI> if your use case is compiling things I'd strongly recommend trying KVM - using the direct passthrough for IO though is especially important
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Dual TRS 3.5" jack to single TRRS 3.5" jack (probably ask for a mic + headphone connectors to a dual connector)
<Kilos> ty frog boots
<SEptic> MaNI: aaah i see!
<MaNI> compiling is usually quite an IO bound task - and VirtualBox IO hit is just too much
<Kilos> you handy to have around
<SEptic> that makes sense, i figure that pulling a compile across a share is a different type of traffic
<SEptic> hence why i can open and create applications no problem
<paddatrapper> Kilos: show them this: https://sgcdn.startech.com/005329/media/products/gallery_large/MUYHSMFF.Main.jpg
<SEptic> and also, same issue with more than one type of 3rd party software package
<Kilos> oh i can make that
<MaNI> if you are compiling off a network share thats always going to hurt - compiling software usually consists of lots of small file access
<MaNI> so any added latency to file open/read will hurt
<SEptic> makes perfect sense
<MaNI> but again if you must do that - KVM will probably do it faster at least
<Kilos> MaNI you still like us?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: even better :) 
<SEptic> i'm gonna try KVM
<SEptic> thanks MaNI
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> friendliest cleverest channel on the net
<paddatrapper> SEptic: once you've worked it out let me know? :D
<SEptic> hahaha
<MaNI> I personally do basically all my non linux (windows osx) development in a bunch of KVM machines - the performance hit is so tiny that I barely notice it
<SEptic> paddatrapper: I've become a master at documenting installations so yea, will do
<SEptic> MaNI: i guess i could just side-step the issue and copy the application onto the VM's C:\ and work on there ... but defeats the point of VMs, i'd spend all day copying files around
<SEptic> yoh
<SEptic> KVM for president
<SEptic> installation was too easy
<SEptic> gonna backup this one VM then give an identical test to the issue i was having on Vbox
<Kilos> yay for the k stuff
<SEptic> indeed
<magespawn> iam off
<magespawn> i am off
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<SEptic> night
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-16
<arts> morning...
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<Kilos> morning inetpro superfly andrewlsd sicelo drussell and other lurkers
<MaNI> any tshwane people here?
<Kilos> hi MaNI im here and inetpro and chesedo
<Kilos> and theblazehen i think
<MaNI> have you received your electricity accounts this month?
<Kilos> we get ours when sis goes to post office
<Kilos> so most likely by the weekend
<Kilos> why?
<dlPhreak> Morning
<magespawn> good morning
<dlPhreak> magespawn, Kilos, MaNI, etc, how are you all doing?
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak magespawn 
<MaNI> I have a property in centurion that is sitting in an estate that needs to be wound up, the executor has not sent me the rates this month to sort out with the tennants, I'm just trying to figure out if there is some delay in lights and rates being sent out, or if the executor is being lazy/incompetent
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> theblazehen should know if they have been sent out
<Kilos> they are in town i think
<Kilos> we need to go to post office
<dlPhreak> I found this fun little commnand on commandlinefu.com which generates a random password from a dictionary:
<dlPhreak> printf '%s-%s-%s-%s\n' $(grep -v "[A-Z]\|'" /usr/share/dict/american-english | shuf -n 4)
<dlPhreak> and it gave me this:
<dlPhreak> clitorises-yelped-turpitude-loners
<Kilos> sjoe
<dlPhreak> Lol Ikr
<dlPhreak> https://xkcd.com/936/
<Kilos> i go start doing chores
<Kilos> wbb
<theblazehen> hey all
<theblazehen> MaNI: I don't handle the utilities myself
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: Is it sad I recognise xkcd's by the numbers?
<theblazehen> http://xkcd.com/705/ and http://xkcd.com/208/ <- me irl
<theblazehen> Or I like to think so
<theblazehen> http://xkcdsw.com/1845 I guess..
<theblazehen> http://xkcd.com/462/
<theblazehen> http://xkcd.com/487/ http://xkcdsw.com/1115 https://xkcd.com/660/ 
<theblazehen> https://xkcd.com/349/ too true
<theblazehen> Well. Sorry about the xkcd spam..
<dlPhreak> haha nah it's brilliant
<dlPhreak> I love xkcd
<theblazehen> I've seen literally all of them
<theblazehen> Multiple times
 * theblazehen wonders how well the firefox sqlite database is done
<theblazehen> I have a feeling that right clicking on "History older then 6 months" and choosing "Open all in tabs" is a bad idea
<dlPhreak> Obviously you don't clear your browsing history often enough.
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: That's what ^P is for
<theblazehen> I suppose because of the way the codes work, I have to clarify that it's ctrl shit p
<theblazehen> Because terminal can't see difference between capital and non capital if ctrl is held
<theblazehen> iirc
<dlPhreak> I'm generally unconcerned about my browsing history because it's not like anyone is going to use my computer soon.
<dlPhreak> That is unless they know how to use AwesomeDE
<dlPhreak> And how to type in Dvorak
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: Tried colemak?
<theblazehen> You mean AwesomeWM?
<theblazehen> Or did someone add more stuff to it
<nsnzero> morning all
<theblazehen> hey nsnzero
<dlPhreak> nsnzero: hi
<nsnzero> if your startup time  is slow run " systemd-analyze blame " to find the culprit 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: systemd-analyze critical-chain
<theblazehen> or plot, then save to svg
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: You are correct, AwesomeWM. I have not tried Colemak but I don't actually use Dvorak, I just have a shortcut key to switch between qwerty and dvorak so that I can screw with people typing on my pc..
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: I'll admit, I also thought of doing that
<nsnzero> theblazehen: your knowledge is a blessing to us all  
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Haha, ty
<theblazehen> https://github.com/Seitanas/kvm-vdi/issues/38 sometimes I laugh so I don't cry. Sometimes I do both.
<theblazehen> (Look at refereced commits)
<theblazehen> I show him remote code execution. He escapes a character I used
<theblazehen> I show him another. He escapes (Well, gets rid of) other characters I used
<theblazehen> Ah well. Time for round 3
<calhax> mawnin all'!
<dlPhreak> howzit calhax 
<calhax> just  another day in paradise... :P
<theblazehen> hey calhax
<theblazehen> I swear, I'm gonna tell him to stop making things worse
<calhax> theblazehen, worse?
<theblazehen> calhax: First security fix changed second order sql injection into direct sql injection
<theblazehen> And I had to change my shell from straight socat to echo xxx | base64 -d | bash
<theblazehen> Now gonna change to \` and later in the command ;doBadStuffCmd
<theblazehen> Maybe I shouldn't say how publically until it's fixed
<calhax> thats beyond me right now lol but it sounds masterful! 
<theblazehen> It's too simple
<theblazehen> So simple I'd feel guilty not fixing it
<theblazehen> Because literally anyone would easily find it
<Kilos> hi calhax 
<calhax> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> first time here?
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> calpy
<Kilos> hehe
<calhax> hahahaha, Kilos you killed me!
<Kilos> hehe
<calhax> how is BL on you newbook
<calhax> sorry, messed up...
<dlPhreak> OMFG. Twitter uses Vim-style keyboard shortcuts. Mind. Blown.
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: try hjkl in youtube
<theblazehen> And if you reddit, in RES
<andrewlsd> MaNI: I'm Tshwane today (but not normally)
<dlPhreak> I know about RES but for some reason I never knew about twitter shortcuts. Only found it out by habitually pressing j to go down.
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: BTW, rtv for reddit if you want a terminal client
<theblazehen> I like terminal apps. They never open new windows and break my tiling
<theblazehen> And they can't try to make a "pretty"" ui
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: +1
<dlPhreak> Hahaha theblazehen you're so linux master race!
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: haha ty
<calhax> PHP is killing me
<theblazehen> calhax: I agree
<superfly> calhax: told you so
<theblazehen> my hobby: https://github.com/search?q=mysql_escape_string+OR+addslashes&ref=searchresults&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93
<theblazehen> https://github.com/search?o=desc&q=%28mysql_escape_string+OR+addslashes%29+AND+%28%24_GET+or+%24_POST%29+language%3APHP+stars%3A%3E10+extension%3A.php+language%3APHP&ref=searchresults&s=indexed&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93
<calhax> I feel it depleting my soul... LOL
<Kilos> wb calhax you must listen to the fly
<Kilos> hii chesedo you here?
<Kilos> did you read the message from maaz
<calhax> yeah, its just so different, I learnt wrong the first time
<chesedo> hi Kilos and all others
<chesedo> Kilos:  is the comment on trello
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<superfly> chesedo: no, on your merge proposal on Launchpad
<Kilos> superfly where are the comments for the africa site please
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<chesedo> ok ty superfly
<superfly> theblazehen: I can't even. Just looking at some of that PHP melts my brain.
 * chesedo will check it... am swamped with studies atm
<theblazehen> superfly: I know :(
<theblazehen> superfly: did you see how after the developer fixed code twice, I *still* have RCE?
<roabish> morning
<roabish> guys, i need help, no not that kind
<roabish> can anyone assist with custom dhcp option tags
<roabish> anyone?
<theblazehen> roabish: What do you need?
<calhax> Kilos, theblazehen ^^
<roabish> specify option tags 161 162 184 and 185
<roabish> checked online there is no support
<superfly> theblazehen: indeed. this is why you use a framework like CakePHP, Laravel, Symfony, Yii
<roabish> let me explain, i have a wyse thin client 
<superfly> theblazehen: I mean, if you HAVE to use a braindead language
<Kilos> hi roabish welcome to ubuntu-za
<theblazehen> superfly: Exactly :)
<theblazehen> roabish: What server? ISC dhcpd?
<roabish> yes
<theblazehen> And can you apply other options?
<roabish> option 161 server address
<roabish> option 162 final path in ftp server
<roabish> optio 184 and 185 is the ftp username and password
<roabish> i specify the option tags in the config and the server runs without any errors but the thin client still doesnt pick up the right details
<theblazehen> roabish: Sure. Can you run a `tcpdump -w /tmp/dhcptcpdump.pcap udp port 67` on the dhcp server
<theblazehen> then try boot the thin client
<theblazehen> then ^C the tcpdummp, copy it to your local machine and open it in wireshark
<roabish> cool will try, please hold
<theblazehen> sorry
<theblazehen> `tcpdump -w /tmp/dhcptcpdump udp port 67 or 68
<theblazehen> `
<roabish> cool will try that and report back, setup everything on it's own network
<theblazehen> Cool
<roabish> thanks bud, getting closer, fixed some stuff in the dhcp config so it doesnt prompt for ftp username or password
<roabish> now i just need to point it to the correct ftp path
<Kilos> roabish you are welcome to hangout here with us 24/7 you know
<Kilos> we arent just a support channel
<Kilos> we are friends as well
<Kilos> you getting too clever theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos: Haha, ty :)
<roabish> sweet guys ,
<roabish>  will do
<Kilos> :D
<roabish> Bazinga!!!!!
<roabish> its alive!!!!
<roabish> it works
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> theblazehen bow
<Kilos> well done guys
 * theblazehen bows
<theblazehen> roabish: What did you do?
<roabish> rookie mistake
<theblazehen> Or is it the classical "Attaching a debugger makes it work case"?
<roabish> picked up from others guys config
<theblazehen> Ah
<theblazehen> I've done that
<roabish> windows guys dont know that WYSE and Wyse are NOT THE SAME THING!!!!!
<theblazehen> Ouch..
<theblazehen> Okay, well, I've done that a *long* time ago then..
<roabish> yip, should have started and finished the project myself
<roabish> not let other guys work on it
<theblazehen> Yeah. 
<Kilos> well roabish at least you found us now so thats good
<roabish> thanks theblazehen and guys, going to clean up the rest of the configs, only 50% working thus far
<roabish> bye the end of the day everything should be 100%
<theblazehen> roabish: Alright, cool
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> and come back
<roabish> will do, thanks guys
<calhax> theblazehen, superfly any comments? https://7chan.org/pr/src/LearnPythonTheHardWay2ndEdition.pdf
<Kilos> i was told to try byteofpython
<Kilos> iirc
<theblazehen> calhax: +1
<theblazehen> Also, clicking on link crashes quassel. lol
<calhax> LOL
<dlPhreak> Python the hard way is truely the way to go.
<dlPhreak> Also dive into python.
<thatgraemeguy> anyone else using mirror za.archive.ubuntu.com?
<thatgraemeguy> and if so, please see if 'sudo apt update' is working ok for you?
<ra1v3n> Za.archive.ubuntu.com occasionally goes down .... just switch to another for the download and then reset
<thatgraemeguy> yeah trying that now
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: I stay away from it
<thatgraemeguy> this pc has been running with the default since 2010. guess i've just been lucky :-)
<Kilos> Symmetria is supposed to be looking after that now isnt he, our archive was pointed to kenya
<Kilos> or has it been changed back to here
<thatgraemeguy> meh
<thatgraemeguy> trying neology mirror
<Kilos> thats what i use
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz: seen cuttingedge
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: cuttingedge was last seen 1 year, 1 month, 22 days, 16 hours, 48 minutes and 16 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-06-30 11:42:46 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-02-01 08:12:56 PST
<thatgraemeguy> mmm ok then, LOL
<Kilos> lol it seems to work quite reliably
<thatgraemeguy> ya I imagine so
<Kilos> no idea why he disappeared
<thatgraemeguy> cuttingedge is an old school internet nerd, I'm sure he has that thing well-oiled
<thatgraemeguy> we were nerding out on IRC in the mid-late 90s before most people knew what a modem was
<thatgraemeguy> trying not to get kicked from #5fm or k:lined by Gaspode
<Kilos> whew
<thatgraemeguy> http://www.zanet.org.za/
<thatgraemeguy> well I guess that ended at some point
 * ra1v3n twiddles thumbs
<ra1v3n> I feel like I missed out on so much
<ra1v3n> A good chunk of the 90's and 00's I was battling depression
<theblazehen> ra1v3n: I feel you man. All good now?
<ra1v3n> yeah all issues resolved
<theblazehen> Glad to hear
<theblazehen> Ah.. That sweet, sweet feeling of a build passing. When it's the first build you're running on a new project, with a freshly installed build system
<magespawn> thatgraemeguy: that would also be about the time i first got online at home '93ish
<MaNI> back when the internet was still good
<thatgraemeguy> if 9600baud dial-up is your thing, then sure
<MaNI> not the speed - the actual concept
<thatgraemeguy> eh I'm not sure in which way the contemporary internet is worse than it was 20 years ago o_O
<MaNI> spam was almost non existent, and messengers had random chat features on which you could actually find people on the other side of the world to have meaningful chats with
<MaNI> now it's just spam, and people flashing their genitals
<MaNI> to name a few examples
<thatgraemeguy> that's hardly the technology's fault
<thatgraemeguy> more down to how you use it
<MaNI> who said it was the technologies fault
<MaNI> not me
<MaNI> more the level of person using the technology
<thatgraemeguy> perhaps I don't speak for everyone, but I don't really see spam, nor people flashing their genitals
<thatgraemeguy> maybe time to revisit your surfing habits :-p
<MaNI> okay you are obviously just deliberately misunderstanding
<MaNI> I'll stop wasting my time
<thatgraemeguy> ...
<ra1v3n> lol
<ra1v3n> what was that dudes issue
<magespawn> okay than
<magespawn> then too
<ra1v3n> haha
<ra1v3n> spam .... get a spam filter
<ra1v3n> adds .... get an add blocker
<ra1v3n> and if you are routinely seeing other users genitals...... then you are browsing some dodgy sites
<theblazehen> Yeah, it was better back then. As long as you're browsing on archive.org, and still have your convenient modern sites in other tabs, and popup blockers, and no email from then, and a fast connection, and ...
<roabish> quit
<MaNL> pfft
<roabish> i r back, dropped the mirc for nettalk
<MaNL> Ignore the technology. I'll give an example, back then you had e.g. ICQ, it had a 'random chat' feature, you could use it to randomly pair with and talk to people anywhere in the world. You could actually use it and talk to people, and have meaningful conversations, you would not even run into spam bots.
<MaNL> That quite simply doesn't exist anymore, it's gone, the era of spam and instant gratification has taken that away, the closest thing you will find to that now is 'chatroulette' or similar, and I guarantee all you'll get on that is people flashing their genitals.
<MaNL> I doubt Anyone who denies that there was a fundamental shift in this regard from then to now, was there at the start. 
<MaNL> The internet had an 'innocence' of sorts back then - and it was awesome because of that - no amount of 'technology' or uber bandwidth will ever replace the loss of that for me - and I'm a tech enthusiast so I'm not saying that because I hate technology or something, it's just the simple truth.
<MaNL> The early internet was a small closed off community that only certain people could access and because of that it was awesome.
<MaNL> </endrant>
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> this reminded me of http://craphound.com/overclocked/Cory_Doctorow_-_Overclocked_-_When_Sysadmins_Ruled_the_Earth.html ... try listening / port scanning for people on tcp/1337?
<magespawn> hey all, could i have the cory link again computer hung for some reason
<magespawn> had to reboot
<magespawn> no worries got in the history
<calhax> Evening :)
<Kilos> hi calhax and other lurkers
<calhax> hahaha lurkers?
<Kilos> yeah they lurk but say nothing
<calhax> haha, so I have a true blue issue...
<Kilos> lol
<calhax> i install xubuntu and its awesome the only issue is the graphics is very choppy, any suggestions
<Kilos> pavlushka ^^
<pavlushka> calhax: hello!
<pavlushka> Kilos: hello
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> can you help calhax 
<pavlushka> calhax: can you give us a screenshot first?
<calhax> screen shot of?
<calhax> sorry was afk
<Kilos> your choppy screen
<Kilos> np
<calhax> its hard to show, its kind of like the driver isnt installed, i know its intel HD graphics 
<Kilos> calhax how much ram have you got
<calhax> 2GB
<Kilos> hmm...
<pavlushka> calhax: while i am checking on you , meanwhile you check this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-murrine/+bug/1598316
<calhax> doing it
<pavlushka> and calhax , if you can paste the result of "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link, :)
<pavlushka> sorry calhax ,correction " if you can paste the result of "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link, :)
<calhax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23062346/
<Kilos> here is some more to look at after https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-xubuntu
<pavlushka> calhax: then try running this command "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall".
<pavlushka> and calhax if you can post a screenshot of your desktop in http://pasteboard.co and give us the link.
<calhax> http://pasteboard.co/9qhsDk3UJ.png
<SEptic> evening all
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<SEptic> hey Kilos
<SEptic> come right with your audio adapter?
<Kilos> nope had a lazy kinda day
<SEptic> aah, so a good day then
<Kilos> still battling to get kde to see the webcam
<SEptic> oh deat
<SEptic> *dear
<Kilos> need to do something but googling gives big work
<pavlushka> calhax: and by sayng choppy , you mean wavy or a bit inconsistence?
<pavlushka> evening SEptic !
<SEptic> hey pavlushka
<Kilos> sigh now ubuntu channels are being spammed
<pavlushka> whassup SEptic ?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<SEptic> nah much, chilling for now
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> 0/
 * pavlushka preparing for his signature call
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> haha
<SEptic> oh hi magespawn
<SEptic> rude of me
<magespawn> hi SEptic 
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> i am also off, good night all
<SEptic> me too
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-17
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> oh my , looks like theblazehen and with him, some other is down, :(
<magespawn> good morning
<paddatrapper> Morning magespawn, pavlushka
<pavlushka> Morning paddatrapper !
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: how are you doing? 
<pavlushka> hello thatgraemeguy , seen theblazehen, :)
<paddatrapper> Maaz: seen theblazehen 
<Maaz> paddatrapper: theblazehen was last seen 15 hours, 11 minutes and 58 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-08-16 07:38:10 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-08-16 21:13:40 PDT
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I am doing a lot, :p, really :)
<paddatrapper> Being busy is usually good! 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: One of my teacher used to say that, :)
<pavlushka> *teachers
<nsnzero> morning people - everyone have a a good day
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: Lol. Sometimes I wish I wasn't so busy! 
<pavlushka> The actual line was "There is nothing better than a busy life", :)
<paddatrapper> Hey nsnzero
<pavlushka> Hello nsnzero !
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: lol
<nsnzero> hi guys 
<paddatrapper> I'd say there is something better - sleep! 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: ha ha ha, when you'll understand, will bite your own hand, :p
<paddatrapper> I don't follow...? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I meant to say, some day you might say, argh, I sleep past those days ;)
<pavlushka> *passed
<pavlushka> or past, I am not sure.
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: ah I see. Yeah at the moment I'm just so tired most of the time. Doing too much... 
<paddatrapper> Passed. Past is a noun
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: like half past ten?
<nsnzero> sleep is something i never get - i have a 6 month old baby - i really am missing it 
<magespawn> nsnzero: babies are fun that way
<pavlushka> magespawn: have some, then we will see, :p, or you have that already?
<nsnzero> its was fun - now its a chore , waiting for an upgrade were the sleep function is properly implemented - now it is at random intervals
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: I think so... :) 
<magespawn> pavlushka: mine are now 14 and 10
<magespawn> nsnzero: awesome experience
<pavlushka> magespawn: I am reading between the lines that "Goodness, I have way passed those days of sleep walking, mine are now 14 and 10", :p
<pavlushka> magespawn: and that's why now you are feeling happy and you can says its fun, face it nsnzero , :p
<pavlushka> *say
<dlPhreak> Mawnin
<pavlushka> Morning dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> pavlushka: Are you well?
<pavlushka> dlPhreak: no, I am sleep talking, but thanks, I am enjoying pulling magespawn leg, :p
<pavlushka> *s
<dlPhreak> pavlushka: lol, y u no sleep?
<pavlushka> dlPhreak: I have put my bed cover in washing machine, that's why, :p
<dlPhreak> pavlushka: I hate it when that happens.
<pavlushka> but I have a replacement which I forgot, lol
<dlPhreak> Is it very cold where you stay?
<pavlushka> my co-ordinates are 26.25°N 88.50°E, its very Hot here in this time of year, running Rainy Season, here, so hot and humid, the feels like temp is even higher.
<pavlushka> we set our house close to the Equator, so we are in the Hottest part almost, :p
<dlPhreak> pavlushka: Ah, that's actually quite nice. I live on the kzn south coast so we have a similar situation with humidity. It's winter but still moderately warm.
<othernamee> > theblazehen was last seen 15 hours, 11 minutes and 58 seconds ag
<othernamee> huh
<othernamee> test
<othernamee> Hmm. brb
<pavlushka> Hello othernamee , seen the theblazehen? I smell him somewhere around
<othernamee> pavlushka: Haha, think I may have had an internet issue then
<pavlushka> me too.
<pavlushka> dlPhreak: like to add something, actually I fall just up over the region of "Tropic of cancer", I mixed it up with Equator, oops.
<theblazehen> Am I me?
<theblazehen> yes
<pavlushka> lol, yep
<magespawn> You are youer than you, this is truer tha true, nobody can youer than you - Dr Suess
<pavlushka> magespawn: |o| \o/ --o--
<chesedo> morning all
<roabish> morning
<chesedo> hi roabish
<roabish> back at ya :)
<theblazehen> hey chesedo, roabish
<theblazehenweb> Did anyone catch when I went offline earlier? Assuming ping timeout, right?
<MaNI> [12:49] * theblazehen has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<theblazehenweb> ty MaNI 
<theblazehenweb> Network cable came loose or something at home I think
<theblazehenweb> MaNI: You in centurion or something right?
<MaNI> nah, I'm in Gordons Bay - my wife is from centurion originally though (I'm from Edenvale originally), and she own a portion of a property there through an estate (thats why I was enquiring if there is currently an issue with electricity bills this month that side)
<theblazehenweb> Ah, okay. Well, if anyone else is in the area, anyone know where to get a null modem cable?
<calhax> yo yo yo!
<calhax> I'm trying out weechat!
<MaNI> heh, interesting question
<MaNI> I recently was looking for one this side - I eventually just gave up and hacked up two normal serial cables
<MaNI> ended up being quicker than trying to source one locally :(
<theblazehenweb> hey calhax. That's great
<theblazehenweb> MaNI: Hmm, okay
<MaNI> but might be easier your side - I assume you've tried places like communica?
<theblazehenweb> Well, you could just swap wires in one cable right?
<theblazehenweb> Hmm, nope
<MaNI> yeah pretty much
<thatgraemeguy> I'd try Linkqage, sounds like the kind of thing they might still have somewhere
<MaNI> in my case it was just one cable to swap - but also I needed female to female - and everywhere only sells male->female
<theblazehenweb> Don't really feel like paying shipping, but I guess I may need to then
<calhax> What would you guys recommend as a good "budget" laptop that will run ubuntu problem free?
<MaNI> Just cut it in the middle and spliced the two female sides back together with the one cable swapped over, hehe
<theblazehenweb> ty thatgraemeguy 
<theblazehenweb> MaNI: Cool, ty
<theblazehenweb> calhax: What exactly is cheap?
<MaNI> what you can also do is just buy the connectors - and make up your own
<MaNI> I'm pretty sure communica or somewhere probably stocks the connectors still
<calhax> under 8000
<MaNI> http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Details/P1402400334 < or go for something like that
<theblazehenweb> MaNI: That'll run as null modem too?
<theblazehenweb> Just bought a PCI serial card..
<MaNI> I think some of them can - but not 100% sure - good question
<theblazehenweb> MaNI: Hmm, will give it a try
<calhax> any suggestions theblazehenweb 
<MaNI> seems scoop might be able to help as well
<theblazehenweb> calhax: In general Aetheros wifi, intel graphics should work great
<MaNI> try searching "laplink cable" instead of "null modem cable"
<theblazehenweb> calhax: Lots of people love older thinkpads
<theblazehenweb> MaNI: Good point. Ty
<calhax> what about older DELL machines?
<superfly> Thinkpads are excellent, but a bit pricey.
<theblazehenweb> calhax: Dunno about older, but running a dell here, works great
<theblazehenweb> Only think I don't have running is RTC wake from S5
<superfly> The Acer machines are usually OK (build quality is is not bad, but not great), Dells are generally good, but also pricey
<superfly> I have a Toshiba netbook, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it
<calhax> whats the model superfly 
<SEptic> meh, Dell next business on-site support is amazing
<superfly> calhax: it's a 2011 netbook, you can't get them anymore
<calhax> I ask about dell because the company I work for deals in the exclusivly 
<calhax> *them
<SEptic> but newer Dells i find are flimsy and plasticy, not good for factory work
<SEptic> my 2 cents
<calhax> SEptic: have you seen the latest latitudes? work gave me one its awesome, and strong, only issue... windows MF 7
<MaNI> My old HP compaq laptop has been pretty solid
<MaNI> can't comment on their new stuff though
<SEptic> calhx: i got a E5440 ... i use it for office work, i use my HP Elitebook 8460p for factory work
<superfly> calhax: this is what I bought: https://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-NB505-N508BL-10-1-Inch-Netbook-Blue/dp/B004G8QZPG/ref=sr_1_2
<calhax> seems like budget laptop are getting crappier and crappier, Asus makes a laptop with the ram moiunted to the board with no extra slot
<superfly> calhax: but it's not a "workhorse"
<MaNI> Think all brands have decent ones and duds though - best to do research on specific models
<theblazehenweb> But yeah, can debate a lot on the hardware / build quality / specs, but as long as you don't get broadcom wifi you're good. Or skylake processor, some issues there still afaik. But your budget won't have you getting one of those
<calhax> these new low power CPUS suck balls thats one thing i can take to the bank
<theblazehenweb> All I need is a laptop that can run firefox dev edition with up to 150 tabs and ssh / git / zsh / termite 
<theblazehenweb> Have a Latitude 3540 here
<calhax> nice theblazehenweb 
<SEptic> stupid question ... formatting a hdd from a freeNAS format
<SEptic> freeNAS just wont flippen let go
<theblazehenweb> SEptic: You mean the zfs format?
<theblazehenweb> With BSD or whatever partition table?
<SEptic> trying to format it to ext4
<SEptic> done it many times, but first time converting a zfs to ext4
<SEptic> ubuntu server 16.01
<calhax> afk enjoy lads
<Kilos> afternoon superfly inetpro magespawn Cryterion paddatrapper and all others
<Kilos> bit tired to work my way through you all
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<Cryterion> evening
<arts> evening :)
<Kilos> hi arts 
<arts> hows your evening Kilos 
<Kilos> tired, only got back from hospital near 5pm
<Kilos> hows your side ?
<Kilos> i dont use nick everytime
<Kilos> saves on finger wear
<arts> I dont this is a differant PC lol, at the hospitl you ok? Evening is good, in Rosebank
<Kilos> i went for lungs performance test to see how bad emphysema is
<Kilos> lung function test
<arts> damn!
<Kilos> or something like that
<Kilos> its fine
<Kilos> doc says seems ive been smoking for 20 years
<pavlushka> Kilos: that's a good news :)
<Kilos> so 29 years dont show
<Kilos> hehe
<arts> LOL
<arts> evening pavlushka 
<pavlushka> evening arts 
<Kilos> hmm...
<arts> hey everyone...again
<Kilos> wb arts what are you breaking
<arts> nothing, myself lol
<arts> Im actually looking for some opinions
<Kilos> haha on what
<Kilos> arts opinions on what
<arts> I want to submit my CV for another position at work
<Kilos> why you need opinions
<Kilos> you know yourself better than anyone else
<cal_py> My question is more what people want to see
<Kilos> ah
<nsnzero> hi kilos cal_py
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<cal_py> hey nsnzero 
<nsnzero> how are you keeping ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> cal_py we need to find someone experienced in that
<Kilos> maybe superfly 
<Kilos> or Squirm and nuvolari_ 
<MaNI> pretty subjective, different people want to see different things :)
<Kilos> i have never made a cv
<cal_py> hmmmmmmmmm
<MaNI> Generally IMO, qualifications and experience, only ones that are relevant to the position on hand not the waitress job you did while studying. Any personal projects that are relevant. As little irrelevant filler as possible, the keep it shorter than 2 pages rules is generally good.
<MaNI> It should look like you struggled to keep it under two pages and had to leave lots of things out, rather than like you had to put in lots of filler just to make it to two pages. For anything else there are interviews :)
<cal_py> ok cool thank MaNI that was helpful 
<Kilos> ty MaNI 
<Kilos> hows things your side
<MaNI> same as always, too much stuff to do and not enough time. Had a last minute surprise business trip thrown at me, I'll be off to the eastern cape for a week
<Kilos> enjoy
<MaNI> hopefully, it's actually quite a nice part of the world
<Kilos> when its not raiing and wind blowing
<Kilos> raining
<MaNI> haha
<MaNI> well it's doing that here anyway so no loss
<Kilos> whew no pe wind really blows
<MaNI> going to stop off by addo on the way back, can stare at elephants in the windy rain
<Kilos> cant go to the beach with glasses on they get sandblasted
<MaNI> hehe, it's the same here in gordons bay though, wind here gets crazy
<Kilos> watching wild animals is always relaxing
<Kilos> unless they are chasing you
<MaNI> go to the beach and fly your dog like it's a kite
<Kilos> oh yes you are down there
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i once ran into the sea there at gordons bay
<Kilos> holy smoke
<Kilos> couldnt get deeper than knees
<MaNI> heh, we are the 'warm side' of false bay 
<MaNI> water on the other side is even worse
<Kilos> there is no warm side there
<Kilos> coming from durbs thats all fridge water you guys have
<MaNI> yeah
<MaNI> my huskies don't mind though, they swim in it in the middle of winter like it's nothing
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> those dogs brains were frozen many generations back
<Kilos> beautiful animals
 * smile sings
<Kilos> hiya smile 
<smile> hi! :D
<smile> and bye again :)
<smile> good night Kilos :)
<Kilos> night smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<smile> thanks :)
<Kilos> hello superfly inetpro 
<superfly> hello Kilos!
<superfly> I should probably post this in here too...
<superfly> http://snyman.info/blog/2016/08/17/were-moving-to-arizona-usa
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<theblazehen> superfly: Selling any neat tech?
<Kilos> maybe put that link in our lists as well superfly more peeps read that than are on irc
<superfly> Kilos: nah
<superfly> the peeps here in IRC are the ones that matter to me
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> im thinking about selling stuff as well
<Kilos> this is a sad bit of news to me
<Kilos> my fly gonna become a yank
<Kilos> ai!
<MaNI> Good luck with the move, quite a trip
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see you in the morning
<superfly> Kilos: that yanks are from New York, we're on the other side of the country
<superfly> meh
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-18
<magespawn> good morning
<Langjan> Good morning all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro theblazehen and all other peeps
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit met jou?
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Langjan> Laat geslaap vanoggend, skape sal seker die verskoning wees?
<Kilos> hi Langjan not selle dankie oom en jy?
<Langjan> Ahoy pavlushka 
<Kilos> hoes ietwat minder
<Langjan> Hier alles wel dankie Kilos 
<Kilos> mooi julle moet gesong bly
<Kilos> gesond
<Langjan> Beteken "not selle" iets is anders?
<pavlushka> ahoy Langjan 
<Langjan> you well pavlushka ?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek dink stadig
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> ek se eintlik als is selle maar nie so erg nie
<arts> morning morning
<Langjan> verstand koud 
<Kilos> hi arts
<arts> had a good kip?
<Langjan> Is arts Afrikaans of Engels?
<Langjan> hi arts 
<Langjan> Kilos, jou tydjie kom nou nader...
<arts> HI Kilos and Langjan Engels... :P
<Langjan> opgewonde?
<Kilos> jaa man
<Kilos> ek moet gou gesond work
<Kilos> 13 dae
<Langjan> Binnekort tel jy die ure
<Kilos> ja wooot ek kannie wag nie
<Langjan> arts, then its to do with the fine arts, Afrikaans would be some medical profession!
<Kilos> arts meet oom jan, he is nearly old enough to be my uncle
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Ja Kilos jy moet jouself nou oppas
<Kilos> daai goed brand nog my bek
<arts> lol!
<Langjan> daai goed wat ek jou gestuur het is nie 'n oornag kuur nie
<Langjan> ja jy wil mos die vuur in jou bek aansteek
<Kilos> wel oornag is n week terug al verby
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> ek sal dit als gebruik tot dit klaar is want ek glo dit kannie dinge erger maak nie
<Langjan> Ons het kuiermense, wou net gou hoor hoe dit gaan Kilos sal weer gesels voor jy vlieg
<Kilos> geniet die kuier oom
<Langjan> Nee dit kan net help beter word
<Kilos> dankie vir die inloer
<Langjan> my plesier, lekker dag Kilos en al die res
<Kilos> als van die beste daar my vriend
<Langjan> dankie vir jou ook Kilos  mooi loop
<Kilos> danke
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> i go start doing chores
<Kilos> wbb
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> wbb
<paddatrapper> Kilos: thanks. How are you doing?
<Kilos> ok ty lad and you
<Kilos> lemme go sort chores
<dlPhreak> Goeie momre
<paddatrapper> hey dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> paddatrapper: how are you?
 * nuvolari_ huil
<dlPhreak> nuvolari: wat is vout?
<nuvolari> *sigh* upgrading from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS is the biggest disappointment I ever had
<dlPhreak> Lol XD
<nuvolari> My graphics is ge@#$%
<nuvolari> this bumblebee/optimus tech on laptops is useless
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: Good thanks. You?
<nuvolari> or it's just ASUS that did a bad job
<dlPhreak> Not too bad thanks, paddatrapper 
<nuvolari>  3039 root      20   0  303868 146068  10120 R  84.5  0.9   8:37.61 /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<nuvolari> 84% CPU on Xorg.. :-/
<theblazehen> nuvolari: That's nvidia right?
<nuvolari> theblazehen: yeah
<nuvolari> but from experience I just disable nvidia alltogether
<nuvolari> caused me too much pain
<theblazehen> nuvolari: yeah. Used VirtualGL on the back, right?
<theblazehen> VirtualGL is a pain..
<nuvolari> At least I have back a snappy desktop
<theblazehen> Well, maybe I was doing stuff I shouldn't have done
<nuvolari> theblazehen: I dunno :P I don't care about the finer details any longer, I just want my device to work so I can work without frustration
<theblazehen> Was using a nvidia card as render offload as well as output
<theblazehen> With intel as main
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n spinza nuvolari 
<Kilos> and dlPhreak 
<ra1v3n> Hello
<dlPhreak> Kilos: hi
<calhax> morning!
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi my fly
<superfly> and everyone else
<pavlushka> morning superfly !
<superfly> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> How's you kids superfly ? like to know, coz I love kids.
 * pavlushka not married though
<superfly> pavlushka: my kids are fine thank you
 * pavlushka has 1 nephew and 2 niece btw, and he <3 them, :)
<pavlushka> wow theblazehen , you are up, :)
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<theblazehen> Something happened to me?
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> nuvolari: You're lucky with 84%...
<theblazehen> Used to have around 96%.
<pavlushka> theblazehen: yep, you and with some other were down, :p
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Yesterday, yeah
<theblazehen> Area around pc / router / vm host was getting cleaned
<theblazehen> Had to reboot router and vm host in the end
<pavlushka> aha
<nuvolari> Hallo oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> Hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> ok dankie en sel nuvolari ?
<Kilos> ek vlieg die 30ste na debs en tara
<Kilos> hi jerit 
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 16 hours, 43 minutes and 8 seconds ago in private on freenode [2016-08-17 11:15:24 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-07-23 16:00:38 PDT
<superfly> Kilos: the 30th? now, of August?
<superfly> woohoo!
<Kilos> yes superfly 14 days
<Kilos> at last hey
<superfly> You must be excited
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> cant wait
<Kilos> but now boet in hospital with pneumonia that docs meds arent helping for
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro all ok there?
<inetpro> good thanks and you?
<Kilos> im ok ty
<jerit> oh hi Kilos
<jerit> just took the alternator out of my car
<jerit> seems like there's nothing wrong with it though
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm...
<jerit> http://9gag.com/gag/a0jeOzz
<calhax> evening
<Kilos> hi calhax 
<calhax> how ya doin?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<magespawn> chat later, home time
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hmm... such a noisy channel
<Kilos> anyone know how to make ubuntu see a usb webcam
<Kilos> google finds only stuff for clever peeps
<Kilos> must be an easier way
<paddatrapper> Kilos: And it isn't just plug it in?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> i plug it in and kde doesnt see it even
<Kilos> started old scrap pc that hangs every 10 mins and tried win7
<Kilos> auto installed
<Kilos> now im sad
<Kilos> have 13 days to make it work here
<Kilos> and i dont know who video skypes sigh
<Kilos> or i would be pinging
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-19
<magespawn> good morning
<paddatrapper> Morning magespawn
<calhax> Morning :)
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen inetpro magespawn and others
<Kilos> i go do chores
<inetpro> good mornings
<dlPhreak> Morning everyone.
<arts> anyone home?
<theblazehen> hey dlPhreak, arts
<arts> morning theblazehen how are you?
<theblazehen> Good and you arts?
<arts> great thanks :)
<superfly> ohi
<arts> trying to use vim today
<arts> hey superfly 
<theblazehen> hey superfly
<paddatrapper> arts: vim is fun :) 
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak arts and my frogboots
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> my fly
<magespawn> hi all
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Heh, was gonna say something similar. Saw what you said and was like, "I didn't know I actually said that?!"
<theblazehen> hey magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> paddatrapper: i have found some issues when opeing files creeted else where
<magespawn> opening too
<arts> hahaha yeah busy with vimtutor now paddatrapper morning btw
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Lol. Yeah I have occasional trouble opening source files created in Windows. But usually changing the file type (ff) fixes it
<paddatrapper> arts: morning :) 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: dos2unix?
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: :set ff=dos if I remember correctly 
<theblazehen> Should work too
<superfly> :set ff=unix
<superfly> :%s/\r//g
<paddatrapper> Usually the issue is around the different carriage returns/line feed
<superfly> :w
<superfly> done, no longer need to worry ;-)
<paddatrapper> There's a way of doing it just using ff= commands, but I don't remember it off hand. Been a while since I last opened a file created on windows 
<Kilos> hi jerit 
<jerit> ello
<jerit> happy friday :)
<Kilos> hehe
<paddatrapper> Anyone know how to fix: apt-listchanges: APT_HOOK_INFO_FD environment variable is incorrectly defined ? When running pretty much any apt command on Debian
<theblazehen> "Everybody knows that relational databases don't scale ... because they write to disk" That's kinda the idea :/
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Got an example?
<theblazehen> asciinema.org
<theblazehen> Or just pastebin
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: sudo apt upgrade
<theblazehen> Don't have a ubuntu box handy right now, what does `file $(which apt-listchanges)` say?
<dlPhreak> /usr/bin/apt-listchanges: Python script, ASCII text executable
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: /usr/bin/apt-listchanges: Python script, ASCII text executable
<dlPhreak> I'm on debian tho
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: So am I
<theblazehen> Okay
<dlPhreak> Lol
<theblazehen> Hmm
<theblazehen> Don't really like messing with system files
<theblazehen> But gimme 1 min
<theblazehen> import pprint, os
<theblazehen> pprint.pprint(os.environ['HOME'])
<theblazehen> Add that to top of that file
<theblazehen> But below the shebang
<paddatrapper> '/home/kyle' which is correct
<paddatrapper> I was running an update when it failed the first time - hashsum check failed on a downloaded package, ran it again and it threw this at me
<theblazehen> Ah, damn, sorry
<theblazehen> Remove the ['HOME']
<theblazehen> Want the full dump
<theblazehen> Hmm. Interesting
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: 
<paddatrapper> OK
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: https://bin.snyman.info/mmm5mjtc
<paddatrapper> No APT_HOOK_INFO_FD variable anywhere...
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Please remove the https and remove the . at the .info :/ Partial update upgraded Qt libs but not quassel, so clicking / hovering / selecting link text crashes irc client
<theblazehen> hmm
<theblazehen> You have tried turning it off and on again right?
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Yup. I have a similar issue with link text here
<paddatrapper> bin.snymaninfo/mmm5mjtc
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Hmm. have you done apt clean?
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Thanks. That seems to have fixed t
<theblazehen> cool
<paddatrapper> Never mind... It didn't
<theblazehen> Hmm
<paddatrapper> However I do now have
<paddatrapper> 'APT_HOOK_INFO_FD': '0'
<theblazehen> APT_HOOK_FD_INFO=2 sudo apt0listchanges
<theblazehen> or something like that
<theblazehen> 2 should be stderr
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: I'll try that later. Go to get going now 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: sure
<arts> everyone having a good friday?
<theblazehen> arts: yeah, how about you?
<arts> im good leaving work soon :D
<andrewlsd> Wow, it has been busy here whilst I was away
<Kilos> haha hiya andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos, paddatrapper, superfly, theblazehen, thatgraemeguy and others
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<superfly> hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> \o
<paddatrapper> Hey andrewlsd
<zipper> andrewlsd: How'd you do that?
<andrewlsd> Kilos: did you come right with the USB webcam?
<zipper> OMG
<andrewlsd> zipper: what?
<zipper> I think weechat switched me to this channel
<Kilos> yes ty andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> This zipper?
<zipper> The highlighting of the statement
<andrewlsd> Aah, I have Quassel to thank for that
<Kilos> just typed in synaptic camera and webcam and installed whatever looked relevant
<zipper> Maybe I should screenshot this sorcery
<andrewlsd> Kilos: "v4l" is usually a requirement
<Kilos> i installed much not needed stuff but it works wooot
<andrewlsd> cool
<andrewlsd> not quite as bad as "apt-get install virtualbox vagrant && vagrant up windows"
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: You can do that?! :/
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: Chuck Norris can.
 * andrewlsd sees there is #kubuntu-za
<andrewlsd> Kilos: are you part of that?
<andrewlsd> Kilos: are you part of #kubuntu-za
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> only the pro is there hehe
<andrewlsd2> Greets. Me is testing https://github.com/thelounge/lounge courtesy of theblazehen
<theblazehen> andrewlsd2 you can even set custom CSS easily :)
<andrewlsd> it looks very nice.
<andrewlsd> next to add it to Rambox
<theblazehen> ^L seems to be broken in rambox
<andrewlsd> :-(
<theblazehen> I have mine there :)
<theblazehen> Still, haven't seen a client that does ^L before
<andrewlsd> fyi: Rambox is like Franz
<theblazehen> But better and more free
<andrewlsd> (for others who might be wondering)
<andrewlsd> why is it better?
<theblazehen> More services, and no need to add a different service then manually edit the json and chattr +i the config to add custom services
<andrewlsd2> ok.
<andrewlsd2> am using Rambox here now
<theblazehen> Nice
<Kilos> wbb, need modem at desktop
 * andrewlsd2 slaps andrewlsd2 around a bit with a large trout
<theblazehen> test
<theblazehen> Ah
<andrewlsd> Cheerio all. Have a great weekend
<theblazehen> cheers andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> /me waves at theblazehen
<theblazehen> Hmm
 * theblazehen tests if /me works
 * andrewlsd waves at theblazehen
<andrewlsd> it works, as long as I don't try to add formatting.
<theblazehen> Challenge accepted I guess
<andrewlsd> I like the "trout" thing.
<andrewlsd> ciao
<theblazehen> cheers
 * theblazehen though I had a lot of hardware, but now that I got a rack, I think that my 1 PC, 1 pc running as router, 1 pc as VM host and then just modem / router / WiFi AP isn't really that much
<theblazehen> So I need opinions
<theblazehen> For mostly lxd container hosting and some kvm, should I go with ceph or glusterfs? I want to use different sized backing devices and use tiered storage
<theblazehen> I don't really like the fixed file size thing of ceph rdb
<theblazehen> And ceph fs isn't quite stable yet, and they say not to use snapshots with it
<magespawn> theblazehen: is that just a git or is there a website too?
<theblazehen> Don't have the history here, rambox or the lounge?
<theblazehen> https://thelounge.github.io/
<theblazehen> magespawn https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-08-19-1623221916x1038scrot.png screenshot of rambox + thelounge + themes :)
<theblazehen> "Shards are the secret ingredient in the web scale sauce. They just work" :(
<theblazehen> '
<magespawn> ty theblazehen 
<magespawn> how is the reliability for skype? i am finding franz to be a bit buggy
<theblazehen> magespawn haven't used rambox much yet. Both based on electron though. But you can add custom js, so you can tell it to auto reload. Also, https://github.com/saenzramiro/rambox/wiki/Skype
<Guest6813> ai!
<Kilos> go look in sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/status  and find the broken package and delete it
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> over 13 thousand lines
<Kilos> easier to reinstall imo
<magespawn> thanks theblazehen 
<SEptic> Evening boys
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<Kilos> ill be in and out, using modem on desktop in between
<SEptic> hey Kilos
<SEptic> cool
<magespawn> hi SEptic 
<SEptic> hey magespawn, how goes?
<magespawn> all gooand you?
<magespawn> good too
<SEptic> weekend so ... meh, doing alright
<magespawn> not really enjoying the weekend?
<SEptic> its good to relax a little
<magespawn> everybody needs it now and then
<SEptic> i tried that KVM out the other night
<SEptic> i must say, very impressed
<SEptic> satisfied builds over shares and nice gui
<magespawn> cool beans
<SEptic> although, fell a little short in terms of graphics
<magespawn> i do not have any personal machine that can run it yet
<SEptic> has its place, i'll stick to virtualbox for a little longer
<captine> evening all
<magespawn> good night all
<magespawn> home time  chat later
<SEptic> captine!
<SEptic> evening *tips hat*
<captine> eve SEptic 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Symmetria> lo all
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-20
<Kilos> morning all
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly all well?
<superfly> Kilos: ja, just very tired. i haven't been sleeping well
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> anyway, I need to get back to work. Lots to do
<Kilos> too much to think about and plan
<Kilos> hmm...
<shadow> Ai what a long day
<shadow> How is eveyone
<Kilos> hi sha
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> who is awake
<kulelu88> me
<Symmetria> heh man, Im working 2 hard
<Symmetria> :(
<Symmetria> tired and worn out
<kulelu88> Symmetria: are you a programmer?
<kulelu88> you're experiencing burnout
<kulelu88> a natural progression of a programmers career
<Symmetria> lol, no, Im not a programmer
<Symmetria> heh, I'm... lol I dont even know how to begin explaining what I do
<ra1v3n> gnyt all
<kulelu88> entrepreneur?
<kulelu88> sysadmin?
<kulelu88> bitcoin trader?
<superfly> kulelu88: Symmetria is a sysadmin (basically), he used to work for TENET, now runs his own business.
<kulelu88> running your own remote IT operation is the ultimate goal :D
<Symmetria> superfly no
<Symmetria> I work for Liquid Telecomms
<Symmetria> have for 3 years :)
<Symmetria> offically my title is Group Head of Network Strategy
<kulelu88> oh you the big boss
<Symmetria> effectively that means I set the strategy, policy and direction as regards anything on the network for Liquid and all its op-cos in 14 countries
<kulelu88> aah I remember now. you and the other guy were trying to track me via IRC, and then I told you about the open position at Blue Telecoms and what a bad job posting it was
<Symmetria> heh, no :) I still have 3 people above me 
<kulelu88> and you run your botnet on their infrastructure :D
<Symmetria> heh it's gonna be very interesting when we start working with the Neotel network
<Symmetria> (we bought Neotel)
<kulelu88> wasn't vodacom going to buy them?
<kulelu88> who is BTs biggest shareholder?
<Symmetria> BT? I don't work for BT :P I work for Liquid :P 
<Symmetria> heh and Liquid is privately owned by two individuals
<kulelu88> oh yeah, sorry. Blue/Liquid
<Symmetria> Strive Maseiva and Nic Rudnick
<kulelu88> 2 old white dudes?
<Symmetria> actually Strive Masiyiwa
<Symmetria> :P I can never spell his name
<Symmetria> haha, both of them are actually Zimbabweans
<Symmetria> and yes, vodacom was going to buy neotel, they failed
<Symmetria> so we bought it instead
<Symmetria> ;p
<kulelu88> that's a big acquisition though. Neotel isn't some small company
<Symmetria> heh Kule, neither is Liquid 
<kulelu88> Can you tell Neotel to connect the DFA to my house? 
<kulelu88> I need 1 GB/s internet :D
<Symmetria> Liquid has been bigger than Neotel for a long time though, but we're also growing fast
<kulelu88> sounds more like a merger than acquisition
<Symmetria> heh, we bought them, outright
<kulelu88> cash?
<Symmetria> thats not a merger 
<Symmetria> heh, it was a half a billion dollar buyout
<Symmetria> http://www.livemint.com/Companies/GMHhdXhxgeLEJb9a8S5UBJ/Tata-Communications-sells-Neotel-to-Africas-Liquid-Telecom.html
<Symmetria> (and heh, that refers to econet as the largest shareholder of liquid, but Strive owns econet, so its really strive)
<kulelu88> wasn't exactly a Liquid-only deal: http://www.tatacommunications.com/article/liquid-telecom-and-rbh-announce-agreement-acquire-neotel . RBH also put up money
<Symmetria> heh, yes, 30% stake, making them a minority shareholder
<kulelu88> I reckon Strive must be the Zim equivalent of a Russian oligarch 
<kulelu88> right place right time. 1980 :D
<Symmetria> anyway, smoke time, later
<kulelu88> ciao
<nlsthzn> so I saw someone is moving to the big US of A...
<kulelu88> cause "this country is finished" ?
<nlsthzn> dunno, is it?
<kulelu88> dollar is below 14 again, so there's hope
 * nlsthzn hasn't checked in a bit, means I get less when I send money over... oh well 
<nlsthzn> ah looking much better now for the R actually - http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=USD&to=ZAR&view=1Y
<kulelu88> more to do with the other markets than the rand itself
<kulelu88> must have been investments into anglogold and co.
<kulelu88> surprised that IRC works for you nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> me too... normally blocked :)
<kulelu88> must be logging it though nlsthzn  :D
<nlsthzn> yes, I have to assume they are
<kulelu88> fuck al makhtoum :)
<nlsthzn> ?
<kulelu88> in case they're logging :P
<nlsthzn> so it would amuse you if I not only loose my job but go to jail for several years?
<kulelu88> why would they arrest you for what I said?
<nlsthzn> who knows?
<nlsthzn> anyhow...
<kulelu88> well I can't feel pity for anybody who willingly stays in an oppressive country
<kulelu88> your choice, your risks
<magespawn> Maaz tell superfly, i just read the blog post, don't know how i can help but just say the word and we will do what we can
<Maaz> magespawn: I don't know who superfly, is. Say 'superfly, on freenode' and I'll take your word that superfly, exists
<nlsthzn> o/ magespawn 
<nlsthzn> I only saw that the fly is leaving, hadn't had a chance to read the blog 
<magespawn> Maaz tell superfly i just read the blog post, don't know how i can help but just say the word and we will do what we can
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn 
<magespawn> just read the post he put up on his blog
<kulelu88> magespawn: blog link?
<kulelu88> ok found
<magespawn> cool beans, sorry half a sleep here
<kulelu88> wow, superfly is leaving
<kulelu88> I'm glad though. Better prospects for him in the US I hope
<magespawn> i am off to bed, good night all
<nlsthzn> cheers all
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-21
<Kilos> morning everyone
<dlPhreak> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak theblazehen 
<dlPhreak> How are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<dlPhreak> Quite well thanks.
<ra1v3n> Morning all
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> Hi Kilos how are you
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Symmetria> mmm
<ra1v3n> Im good
<ra1v3n> sorry I was cleaning 
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> paddatrapper you here lad
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I am
<Kilos> did you also get 11 emails about ibid
<Kilos> or do you see things on github thing
<Kilos> seems the weed spent some time there
<inetpro> uh oh?
<inetpro> good mornings
<paddatrapper> Kilos: yes I did. I've read them, but I haven't addressed them yet
<Kilos> no prob paddatrapper 
<Kilos> paddatrapper you ever get bored
<Kilos> #kubuntu-devel could always use more testers and helpers
<Kilos> oh sorry i forgot its study time
<arts1> Kilos, testers?
<Kilos> yes for kubuntu 16.04 and 16.10 i think
<arts1> for the Kubuntu team?
<Kilos> if i had uncapped i would test and reports bugs
<Kilos> yip
<arts1> cool!!!
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> o/ pavlushka 
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> standby again?
<Kilos> or gaming
 * superfly could really do with a good night's sleep
<Kilos> eish superfly 
<superfly> Maaz: tell kulele88 yes, I am. I'll still be around on IRC, but I'll be 9 hours behind you
<Maaz> superfly: I don't know who kulele88 is. Say 'kulele88 on freenode' and I'll take your word that kulele88 exists
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell superfly i just read the blog post, don't know how i can help but just say the word and we will do what we can" 18 hours, 32 minutes and 6 seconds ago
<superfly> Maaz: tell kulelu88 yes, I am. I'll still be around on IRC, but I'll be 9 hours behind you
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn are you in joburg yet? I will need a place to crash for a week in November/December
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<paddatrapper> theblazehen94: You around?
<superfly> ohi paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> hey superfly 
<superfly> paddatrapper: you ok?
<paddatrapper> superfly: Yeah, just snowed under with varsity work. Having been away for 2 weekends in a row has made it pile up...
<superfly> I can imagine
<paddatrapper> How's the moving going?
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: I finally looked at your thing \o/ (sorry it took so long)
<tumbleweed> I was impressed how little work that took (but also haven't actually tried it)
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: No worries :) I saw your comments, but will probably ony be able to deal with them next week
<tumbleweed> cool. Please beat me up if I don't respond
<paddatrapper> I mimicked the Google one. The only issue is that it only checks the DDG instant answers because they legally cannot provide an API to their other results
<tumbleweed> fair enough
<paddatrapper> means that for complex queries there are usually no results, which is sad
<paddatrapper> superfly, tumbleweed: do either of you know how to fix an apt error apt-listchanges: APT_HOOK_INFO_FD environment variable is not corrently defined?
<tumbleweed> never seen that
<tumbleweed> how are you running apt? in a normal shell?
<paddatrapper> normal shell - apt upgrade
<tumbleweed> sounds like an apt-listchanges bug
<tumbleweed> I see there's a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-listchanges/+bug/1614191
<paddatrapper> APT_HOOK_INFO_FD=3 sudo apt upgrade doesn't help either
<tumbleweed> I see this in the apt-listchanges changelog:
<tumbleweed>    * Move the code responsible for reading apt pipeline to new ALCApt module,
<tumbleweed>      refactor it, and add support for reading from file descriptor given in
<tumbleweed>      $APT_HOOK_INFO_FD instead of stdin.  This requires InfoFD option to be
<tumbleweed>      set in the apt configuration file.
<SEptic> evening boys
<paddatrapper> hey SEptic 
<SEptic> hi paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: Thanks, I'll have a look at the config then
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: xenial, I presume?
 * tumbleweed tries to reproduce it
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: Debian sid
<tumbleweed> o_O
<superfly> paddatrapper: it's going, mostly just doing things like sorting out financial stuff, trying to sort through stuff in the house (what goes with, what is sold, what is donated and what is thrown away)
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: Updating the config fixed it. DPkg::Tools::Options::/usr/bin/apt-listchanges::InfoFD "20";
<paddatrapper> in 20listchanges config
<paddatrapper> superfly: Lots of work... Eish
<superfly> paddatrapper: indeed
<superfly> paddatrapper: the mrs has been doing most of the house sorting, I've been doing most of the admin wrangling
<superfly> but I've also been struggling to sleep
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: there is also this in the changelog
<tumbleweed>   - The way apt-listchanges cooperates with apt was slightly changed; please
<tumbleweed>     make sure to accept the new version of `/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20listchanges'
<tumbleweed>     configuration file in case dpkg prompts about the file.
<tumbleweed> err in NEWS
<tumbleweed> did you do that?
<tumbleweed> I jsut upgraded to apt-listchanges 3.3, it updated 20listchanges, and it continude to work perfectly
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: yup. That's what I did. 
 * paddatrapper should really look at change logs
<tumbleweed> no, it should have done it itself
<tumbleweed> you shouldn't have had to do anything
<paddatrapper> It saved it as .dpkg-new instead of updating it
<tumbleweed> hrm, did you configure dpkg to not update config files?
<paddatrapper> Nope... Or at least I haven't changed it from the default 
 * superfly hasn't actually updated his netbook in ages
<tumbleweed> something has
<tumbleweed> this should have happened:
<tumbleweed> Setting up apt-listchanges (3.3) ...
<tumbleweed> Installing new version of config file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20listchanges ...
<paddatrapper> the first time it did throw that error mid apt upgrade
<paddatrapper> I'll check my dpkg config
<paddatrapper> Nothing in there disabling it
<nlsthzn> o/ uncle Kilos and all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn how are you lad?
<nlsthzn> fine thanks and yourself uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> im ok ty. flying to aus in 9 days
<nlsthzn> \o/
<nlsthzn> visit long time in the coming yes?
<Kilos> yip 6 years
<Kilos> but gonna make the most of every second
<Kilos> hows the family nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> daughter back from SA, school starting soon.  Wife is fine, baby bear strong on his way to the terrible two's :p 
<nlsthzn> wow, 6 years
<nlsthzn> man time flies
<Kilos> yip
<nlsthzn> well enjoy it uncle Kilos , spank a couple of wallabies while you are there
<Kilos> lol ty lad, will do
<Kilos> maybe eat some roo steaks as well
<nlsthzn> if not why not
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kulelu88> Maaz: tell superfly Don't worry, I'll be around to catch you most days :D
<Maaz> kulelu88: Righto, I'll tell superfly on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-14
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> and of course inetpro 
<Kilos> guten tag mein herr
<inetpro> ohi Kilos
<inetpro> and greetings to everyone else
<andrewlsd> greetings inetpro and Kilos
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-15
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> and hi there inetpro 
<andrewlsd> Mornings
<andrewlsd> Morning theblazehen Kilos paddatrapper inetpro chesedo
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<paddatrapper> Morning andrewlsd, Kilos, everyone 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<chesedo> hi Kilos andrewlsd paddatrapper
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<paddatrapper> Hi chesedo
<inetpro> goeiemore 
<chesedo> more inetpro
<inetpro> wb chesedo
<theblazehen> o/ andrewlsd , all
<paddatrapper> Today is busy! 
<pavlushka> o/
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-16
<nsnzero> morning all
<inetpro> Hello World!
<chesedo> Hello inetpro nsn...
<kbmonkey> greetings earthlings o/
<chesedo> kbmonkey: o/ hows the weather there on mars?
<Kilos> haha hi there guys
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> what is he doing on mars
<chesedo> don't know... must be recruiting a new set of men to meet next weeks shipment of women from Venus...
<kbmonkey> lol chesedo 
<inetpro> at least they're not from Krypton
<chesedo> inetpro: lol
<pavlushka> o// all
<inetpro> শুভ সন্ধ্যা pavlushka
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> lekker
<pavlushka> Good evening inetpro :)
<inetpro> I don't how you read that :-)
<pavlushka> inetpro: Good means  শুভ
<pavlushka> and সন্ধা means evening :)
 * pavlushka translated in a loop
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-17
<inetpro> good morning fellow humans
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-18
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> good evening oom Kilos
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> ok dankie net kwaai winderig laaste 2 dae ne
<Kilos> gister krag drie keer vir ure af gewees
<chesedo> ai, hello oom Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: ai tog! En dis vrek koud buite ook nog...
<Kilos> hi chesedo yip freezing
#ubuntu-za 2018-08-13
 * Squirm looks around
#ubuntu-za 2018-08-15
<chesedo> Afternoon all
#ubuntu-za 2018-08-16
<chesedo> morning all
